#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-10
<kidtp> hey zachk_
<kidtp> i was eating dinner
<Impunity> I freaking love IP tables
<Impunity> It's how a firewall is supposed to be
<Impunity> <open for debate>
<kidtp> does linux need a firewall?
<Impunity> need...
<Impunity> nobody needs a firewall
<ZachK_> kidtp: no...ubuntu has no need of any virus software and or firewall
<phillw> kidtp: ubuntu is fully firewalled by default
<Impunity> If you know how to form null flag and craft packets at layer 3 you can do a lot of damage
<Impunity> its fire wall is what UFW?
<kidtp> but who would be that bored and mean?
<Impunity> which runs iptables under the hood :P
<Impunity> I do write packets, only to layer 3 though
<Impunity> I use Pascal and don't have a linker for making drivers
<Impunity> :P
<Impunity> need C for that
<Impunity> Plus, you need an older system if you want to do it on Windows
<Impunity> SP2 drops malformed headers
<Impunity> SP1 is good for it
<Impunity> Plus, you need to put 2 months into learning winsock
<Impunity> minimum
<phillw> kidtp: head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812 to get a feel of how ubuntu & security work
<kidtp> phillw: thanks ill check it out
<kidtp> impunity: do you know anything about microphones and skype?
<Impunity> Not for Ubuntu
<kidtp> oh ok
<Impunity> I am a newbie with Linux
<Impunity> I just use Ubuntu server anyway
<Impunity> greatest thing since sliced bread
<phillw> Impunity: With 10.04 there is a new manual out, head over to http://ubuntu-manual.org/ for more details. (Oh, it's good :-) )
<Impunity> Thanks, Phill but I understand most of what I need, now.
<Impunity> I was here for Linux routing questions, but I already figured it out...
<Impunity> You guys want an excellent tutorial on iptables?
<kidtp> are there any commands i should put in right now that are important or nice to use for ubuntu? i already have the flash one
<Impunity> Makes it really easy to understand.
<Impunity> learn "find"
<Impunity> and "grep"
<Impunity> "ps"
<Impunity> oh, and "sudo" lol
<phillw> Impunity: that guide is there for you, then, if you want specifics of routing then you will need to narrow down on the things you need for your network
<kidtp> find obviously means find and grep i think means get? i used all but ps yesterday
<phillw> well, without wishing to put a dampner on thigs, could i also adise that you read http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=336
<phillw> Sadly, it is something you should be aware of it.
<Impunity> lol the old rm trick?
<phillw> forum staff, and those with a few beans can be trusted, but do take note of it.
<ZachK_> phillw: i always post the source of the code if i even put code for use on the forums
<ZachK_> that way it's verifiable
<phillw> and other hacks to put in a admin user into your system
<phillw> ZachK_: i use http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=57 on my baby forum
<Impunity> The one snip with all the hex values is quite obvious
<Impunity> If you go to milworm and metaspolit and spend some time, you can learn a lot
<phillw> Impunity: for a n00b? - I beg to differ
<Impunity> I will give an e-cookie to the first person to find a good tutorial for setting up an ubuntu time server and how to connect clients to it.
<kidtp> you could probly type in on bing
<phillw> idk what "time server" is.
<Impunity> It's not like I didn't look for it
<Impunity> I used on on the Ubuntu forums, however, it was pretty short and not welll explained
<Impunity> I think the issue was the fact the server was only broadcasting
<Impunity> I was trying to link clients from another subnet....not sure why that would be an issue
<phillw> Impunity: you ahve not been to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=339 ??
<phillw> /s/ahve/have
<Impunity> Nope, Phill
<phillw> Impunity: I can recommend it :-)
<Impunity> Looking at it now, pimp.
<Impunity> Actually, this is where I got the NTP setup
<Impunity> It was like 25 lines and not really clear
<phillw> bodhi's thread may be a good one to follow, if you have questions, that is a good place to post questions
<Impunity> checkin it
<phillw> Impunity: well I'm sure that 17,000+ people cannot be wrong ;-)
<Impunity> give me the link, I could not get the search to turn up his post
<Impunity> Please, ;P
<Impunity> what did you do for a search, I used NTP server and used poster bodhi
<Impunity> What! you mean humans don't have 3 ears?
<Appl6> Impunity: This looks like it might be helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=862620
<Impunity> That's an excellent one App
<Impunity> thanks, chief
<Appl6> Impunity: You're quite welcome.  If you were interested in improving your google-fu, I searched for "setup ubuntu ntp server", and it was the 3rd hit.
<Phrea> good people of #ubuntu-beginners, a year ago I did my first serious Linux install and promised myself to stick with it, today,  I can announce that I migrated the last windows box I had to Linux, I am from now on 100% Windows free [no dualboot either ! :D ]
<Phrea> you guys rock !
<nhandler> That is great news Phrea
<Phrea> for me it is indeed, I'm very very happy
<Phrea> I don't use any native windows programs anymore, so I thought to myself: why the heck not?
<Appl6> Phrea: Haha, congratulations.
<phillw> Phrea: kewl, welome to the 100% club - just converted my Mum to lubuntu couple of days back. :-D
<Phrea> haha, cool :D
<Phrea> I wont convert anybody, certainly not my parents tho, no need
<Phrea> phillw: Lubuntu, when will that officially come out?
<Phrea> with Meerkat or so?
<phillw> my mum uses my old laptop, it was taking 2-3 minutes to boot with XP (anti virus stuff, etc), with lubuntu it is 20 seconds - my Mum is impressed ;-)
<Phrea> or did you just do an alternate install and chose lxde?
<Phrea> phillw: my pc does take quite a while to boot tho, going to look into that
<dragondon> greetings all!
<Phrea> I think around maybe 40 to 50 seconds, which is WAY too slow for a quad cpu/4gb machine
<phillw> Phrea: it will be adopted when canonical and the lubuntu devs are quite happy. with the complete re-write of pcmanfm, there was not a snowball in a hot place chance it would meet the 10.04
<dragondon> I am trying to figure out firewall stuff and my syslog showing a TON of dropped packets.  Any reason why it's seems to be dropping so many?
<Phrea> phillw: haha
<phillw> Phrea: do a check with ureadahead
<Phrea> one can use the Alternate cd for such installs too, cant one?
<Phrea> I'll go and read up again :D
<phillw> Phrea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434502 cover ureadahead, yes you can use mini-iso if you have less than 160MB of RAM
<Phrea> I'm looking into that for a server install [I need a gui, even on a server]
<phillw> Phrea: join #lubuntu
<Phrea> maybe when I'm ready, for now I'm very happy with the fact that all my boxes now are dedicated linux machines :D
<Phrea> I do have a question tho...
<Phrea> there's a big data disk in this machine, it's of course still NTFS and I want to switch to ext
<phillw> one guy is already using it on a thin blade server, requires less than 50% of the RAM per user
<Phrea> phillw: maybe at a later stage :)
<Phrea> is there a safe way to convert a FS live?
<Phrea> or should I go and move stuff around to convert the partitions on that disk?
<phillw> Phrea: there is no real need to change it, you may gain some speed advantage, but it should not really be your bottle neck on a system
<Phrea> phillw: and it's equally stable and usable on a linux system?
<Phrea> if there's no need, why take risks with data, right :)
<phillw> yeah, ntfs is a fairly stable system, chkdsk can recover most errors just as fsck does for linux disk formats
<Phrea> true enough :)
<Phrea> thanks
<phillw> Phrea: not unless you had backed it up, no. I would advise to stick
<Phrea> I havent backed it all up no, it's too much
<Phrea> only backup truely important files, no audio/video etc
<Phrea> I'll stick with it :)
<phillw> then, do not go for doing surgery on your hard drive(s)
<Phrea> haha, ok :D
<Phrea> thanks !
<Phrea> I'm going to have a celebratory beer :D
 * phillw going for a ciggie
<Phrea> later :)
 * phillw on #lubuntu
<Chris____> Hi, I am trying to install LUbuntu and it is asking for a username and password?
<Appl6> Chris____: At what point is it asking for a username and password?
<Appl6> Chris____: When you're trying to login to the liveCD, or during the install process?
<Chris____> I am trying to install
<Chris____> using the live CD but I have see no menus
<Appl6> Chris____: I don't understand.  Have you booted into the liveCD successfully?  Can you open Firefox, open a terminal, do you see a desktop?
<Chris____> No, I see no graphics environment
<Chris____> I rebooted again - Now I see the ISOLINUX message
<That_Wiki_Guy> Sup team
<Appl6> Chris____: OK.  So you stay at a terminal and then at some point it asks you for a username?
<Chris____> Correct
<Appl6> Chris____: Well, sorry, I've never used lubuntu.  But I can give you some things to try.
<Appl6> Chris____: username: ubuntu, no password
<Appl6> Chris____: username: liveuser, no password
<Appl6> Chris____: username: lubuntu, no password
<pedro3005> try no username, no password
<pedro3005> try root, no password
<pedro3005> and #lubuntu
<dragondon> hey all, looking for some help in diagnosing all these 'dropped' messages in my logs.
<dragondon> should they be there at all?
<dragondon> i.e " DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.1.9 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=209 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=631 DPT=631 LEN=189 "
<That_Wiki_Guy> !pastebin | dragondon
<Votebot> dragondon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Appl6> It's one line of output, are you really asking for a pastebin for that?
<dragondon> <shrug> don't use IRC much, good reminder though.
<dragondon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/430872/  :)
<Appl6> dragondon: Sorry, all I can tell you is that those are UDP packets, so it _may_ be a network issue.  Dropped packets are a fact of life, but I don't know if those showed up in the logs because they're important.  Or maybe you have too many dropped packets.
<dragondon> thanks Apl6, but it happening every few seconds....anywhere from 1 to 20 seconds these message show up.
<dragondon> Doh...Appl6 I meant obviously.
<Appl6> dragondon: Haha it's fine.  Which logs were you looking in?
<dragondon> Apple6:  syslog/messages.  Being new to Linux, I am trying to understand logs and what should/shouldn't be in them, what is normal/should be concerned about.  Seems to be about 5-6 per minute at least.  If this is normal, then how to I tell the system to ignore it?
<Appl6> dragondon: Do you mean /var/log/messages?
<dragondon> sorry, I meant the syslog and messages.  Using the logviewer app.
<Appl6> dragondon: Oh.
<dragondon> obviously one is the echoof another
<Appl6> dragondon: Sorry, Pidgin crashed =\.
<dragondon> Appl6:  s'okay....you dropped more than a few pakcets :P
<Appl6> dragondon: Hahaha.
<Appl6> dragondon: Could you paste one line of the errors you were getting, please?
<Appl6> dragondon: I lost it with the crash.
<dragondon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/430875/  satisfying the paste-bot :P
<Appl6> dragondon: Haha, yeah thanks.
<dragondon> waiting for paste-bot to burb now after being fed :P
<Appl6> dragondon: Well, I don't have any DROPPED messages in my logs.
<Appl6> dragondon: Which of course makes you feel better.
 * That_Wiki_Guy burps for pastebot
<dragondon> Appl6:  heh.....my logs are getting kinda biggish with all that info, don't want to be packing 100MB blogs floating around.
<dragondon> That_Wiki_Guy LOL
<That_Wiki_Guy> dragondon: Lol
<Appl6> dragondon: It looks like iptables is logging all of its junk in /var/log/messages.
<Appl6> dragondon: I haven't been able to find a clean way to redirect iptables messages somewhere else.
<Chris____> I had tried (Ubuntu, no password) and (root, no password) ("username", "password")  - Now I rebooted and after the ISOLINUX, it says loading...boot: and it freezes!
<dragondon> Appl6: so, no way to smack it around and say 'listen up.....'?
<That_Wiki_Guy> Chris____: Erh...what are you trying to do exactly?
<dragondon> Appl6: I suppose I could just filter them but that's only in logviewer...
<Appl6> dragondon: Here is a webpage that addresses that problem: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/force-iptables-to-log-messages-to-a-different-log-file.html
<Chris____> I was trying to install LUbuntu to an old Toshiba but I think the CD might have errors even though created with under 10X speed - Thanks anyway
<Appl6> dragondon: The proposed solution seems pretty hackish though.  iptables messages are at a certain priority level, so he just redirects all messages of a certain priority level out of the main logs.  But things other than iptables post messages at low priority, so you'll be redirecting random other stuff.
<dragondon> Appl6: oh, good think you mentioned that....I was just gonna try it but maybe not.....
<Appl6> dragondon: Yeah, I think I'd just take the 100MB logs =P.
<dragondon> Appl6: lots of space here......but thanks for the info, it'll at least give me some direction to look into.
<Appl6> dragondon: You're welcome; good luck.
<dragondon> Appl6: May the Google be with me :P
<dragondon> Appl6: Well, I'm sure there is some way to revser the logging option  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Logging
<Appl6> Appl6: Yeah that looks like a pretty good solution.  I wonder what was up with the other guy's idea.
<dragondon> Appl6: found out that it's in my iptables rules to log such crap, now to figure out how to problerly tell it to not bother logging..
<dragondon> Appl6: do you know how to properly delete stuff in iptables?  Don't want to break it so that I can't ask questions any more :P
<Appl6> dragondon: Haha.  Sorry, I know almost nothing about iptables.  I configured one once a long time ago.
<dragondon> Appl6: yeah, guess I need to find some sorty of #ubuntu-intermedia channel?  :)
<dragondon> intermediate.....ugh...
<Appl6> dragondon: Ha, I think there's an #ubuntu-server.
<dragondon> Appl6: that's more like #ubuntu-advanced for me!
<Appl6> dragondon: Yeah I know nothing about configuring servers and stuff; I'm just a code monkey.  But iptables is right down their alley, so I think you'd get better help there.
<dragondon> Appl6: speaking of code monkey's......you any good with Wordpress PHP?
<Appl6> Appl6: Ha, no.  I've never used wordpress or PHP.  If you have a bug in existing code I might be able to puzzle it out, but not writing new code.
<dragondon> Appl6: (you always talk to yoursel? :P  )  actually, looking to modify some code to implement a plugin, or need some way to certain parts of a plugin only to show to registered users.
<Appl6> dragondon: Hahaha, yes actually, far too often.  I feel like a dunce every time, too.
<dragondon> anyone any idea why I'm getting 'permission denied' for this: sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules
<dragondon> Appl6: well, if you are female, you cna use the 'boobs with dunce cap' symple <3  :P
<dragondon> symbol.....
<Appl6> dragondon: I think it's because bash is doing "sudo iptables-save" redirected to /etc/iptables.rules.
<Appl6> dragondon: So I think you have to do "sudo 'iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules'", maybe.
<dragondon> Appl6: ??  the command 'iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules' is supposed to all the iptables to be saved to a file for backup.....when I got denied, I tried sudo and still nothing.  checked, thefile isn't there just in case.
<Appl6> dragondon: What I'm saying is that ">" never made it to sudo.
<dragondon> Appl6: Oooohhh.....that would be odd wouldn't it?  that's just a pipe for the iptables-save output.
<Appl6> dragondon: Your shell, bash, interprets the ">", so it said "Aha!  This guy wants me to run iptables-save as superuser, then I should fall back to regular user, and try to save that in /etc/iptables.rules".
<Appl6> dragondon: But you need to be superuser to write to /etc like that.  You can use single quotes to prevent bash from "messing" with your command.
<dragondon> Appl6: ok, where should I put the quotes.....if I do the whole thing, I get "bash: sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules: No such file or directory
<dragondon> ", if I do everything but sudo, I get "sudo: iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules: command not found
<dragondon> "
<dragondon> ooh, wow....sorry paste bot....will remembe next time.....
<dragondon> here's a nice pretty link for you  http://paste.ubuntu.com/430892/
<dragondon> (whew....got that in before he noticed....)
<Appl6> dragondon: It's fine.  If it's just like 2 or 3 lines there's no problem, especially given that no one else is talking.  It's a problem if it's a lot of lines, or if other people are trying to talk and you're breaking up their conversations.
<dragondon> heh
<Appl6> dragondon: One sec.
<dragondon> Appl6: well, I'm just gonna give it a shot....if it break<shrug> I'll just have to fix it.....again....
<Appl6> dragondon: Give what a shot?
<dragondon> Appl6: running this command and hope that it works "iptables -D logdrop2 1"
<Appl6> dragondon: The easy solution to this is:
<Appl6> sudo su -
<Appl6> iptables-save > /etc/iptables.save
<Appl6> exit
<dragondon> nothing went' boom.....so I'm good....
<dragondon> Appl6: woo-hoo....nothing in the log since "May 10 00:07:33"
<Appl6> dragondon: Nice.
<dragondon> Appl6: now to learn how to clear logs......after I sleep :)  Thanks for yer help!
<Appl6> dragondon: You're quite welcome.  Good luck with that.
<ZachK_> welcome Scouris
<Scouris> hallo
<ddecator> hey Scouris
 * ZachK_ laughs at Scouris's quit message
 * ddecator didn't get to see it
<ZachK_> (11:42:03 PM) Scouris left the room (quit: Quit: I'll get my revenge on you, Remote Host! One day!).
<ddecator> heh
<ddecator> a rare gem that irssi is set to ignore
<sipsep> hello
<sipsep> sorry for my bad english
<sipsep> anyone have ubuntu 10.4 default source list?
<ddecator> why do people leave if they don't get a response within a few minutes?
<mysteriousdarren> because they have no patience
<nigelbabu> ddecator: people come here when they dont get it through google or they still havent googled
<Phrea> why dont the windows remember the last position they were in?
<ddecator> Phrea: some do. it's something programmed into each application separately
<ddecator> depends on whether the developers decided to include that "feature" or not
<Phrea> ddecator: the window manager should do that
<Phrea> it still amazes me that Gnome doesnt
<Phrea> It's always a surprize where my browser will open
<boy_granada> the position in the desktop?
<Phrea> yes
<Phrea> I want my apps to remember their place
<Phrea> [place == position
<Phrea> ]
<ddecator> i've seen reports for this get filed upstream for apps, but the upstream developers have decided not to implement them for their own reasons
<Phrea> I know it can be done via Compiz, but Compiz shouldnt be necassary for Gnome to remember where Apps were closed the last time
<Phrea> ddecator: it's what users want/need
<Phrea> not what devvers think users want/need
<Phrea> grrr
<Phrea> we all want certain apps to open at a certain position
<ddecator> unfortunately it's the developers who make the final decisions though. i know some apps do support it (like nautilus) but several don't (like the terminal)
<Phrea> ddecator: yea
<Phrea> until then, Compiz seems to be the only answer
<ddecator> you can file wishlist bugs for individual applications if you want, but i wouldn't expect them to get much attention
<Phrea> ddecator: I want Gnome to take care of it, but that's apperantly almost a no go
<shahan> two kernel installed in my PC
<shahan> it shows in GRUB
<shahan> I want to remove one
<shahan> these are 2.6.32-21
<shahan> and another is 2.6.32.22
<shahan> and another is 2.6.32-22
<shahan> what can I do now?
<shahan> due to this it shows a big chart!!!
<shahan> in GRUB
<shahan> what can I do now?
<ddecator> ubuntu tweak allows you to remove outdated kernels
<Phrea> you should not remove the kernel before your current one
<shahan> ddecator: sudo apt-get install tweak
<shahan> ddecator: I hve to install tweak?
<shahan> ddecator: is it?
<Phrea> older ones, you can remove, but keep at least the next to last one handy
<ddecator> shahan: it's not in the repos: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Phrea> DO NOT delete all but the latest kernel
<Akos> good morning team
<Phrea> you want something to fall back on, like a safety net
<ddecator> morning Akos
<Phrea> it does not load, it does not get in your way, and it's only a few MB's
<Phrea> is it morning?
<ddecator> it's always morning somewhere =)
<Phrea> oh no, it is morning !
<Akos> oh it is, 8:15 AM
<Phrea> Akos: here too
<Akos> oh, CET are you?
<Phrea> apperantly ;)
<Phrea> yes I am
<Akos> (:
<Phrea> Holland here
<ddecator> Phrea: send me some banket
<Akos> Hungary here (:
<Phrea> :)
<Phrea> I think my cleaning lady is coming today.... :O
<Phrea> ...as in in a couple of hours :X
<shahan> ddecator: sorry
<shahan> ddecator: internet disconnected
<ddecator> shahan: that's fine
<shahan> ddecator: but not getting it anywhere
<shahan> the TWEAK
<ddecator> shahan: did you install it from the site?
<shahan> ddecator: so... I have installed sudo apt-get install tweak
<shahan> no
<shahan> just from terminal
<shahan> sudo apt-get install tweak
<ddecator> shahan: that won't work, ubuntu tweak isn't in the repositories. you have to get the .deb from their site
<shahan> ddecator: ok...lettme check
<Phrea> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Phrea> get it from there
<Phrea> it doesnt seem too useful to me tho, but my gf thinks it's great
<Akos> for those who don't like the terminal, it's useful, and especially windows people who got used to this kind of softwares
<ddecator> it's great for clearing the cache if you do a lot of testing on the machine (i upgrade at a3 of each release, so i love it)
<Phrea> ddecator: you mean ubu tweak?
<Phrea> my gf swears by it
<Phrea> and I dont get it at all
<ddecator> Phrea: well, ut and testing, haha
<Phrea> it's probably me :D
<ddecator> i only use ut for clearing my cache, config files, and removing extra kernels though
<Phrea> I just want my computers to work
<Phrea> dont care about testing, beta stuff, experimenting, etc etc
<Phrea> my gf lives on that 5h*t :D
<ddecator> it's a hobby, haha
<Phrea> indeed, and for me, my pc's just need to be able to do the jobs I ask them to do
<Phrea> that's it :D
<Phrea> my gf gets off on alpha's, pre beta's, beta's, rc's and god knows what else
<Phrea> she got several machines, dedicated to JUST that stuff :D
<shahan> when my PC starts a box comes which ask for Keyring Password
<shahan> "Enter password for keyring Default to unlock"
<Akos> yes shahan, that is something normal (:
<shahan_> Akos: sorry
<shahan_> Akos: internet is making disturb
<Akos> shahan_: no problem (:
<shahan_> Akos: so.... Keyring?
<shahan_> Akos: why it appers
<shahan_> Akos: ?
<Akos> shahan_: because that is a security feature. To connect to a wifi, the password is stored in the keyring encrypted, to read the keyring you need a password, that's the password you're aksed
<ajmorris_> tronyx, enlighten me, who the fuck is this ajmorris you keep talking about?
<ajmorris_> never heard of him
<shahan_> Akos: ohhh... I am using WIFI
<ajmorris_> ehhh, wrong channel, sorry guys :P
<Akos> shahan_: i know, that's why you're asked for the password
<Akos> ajmorris_: yeah, i was wondering what's up with that language (:
<shahan_> Akos: for this its asking?
<Akos> yes shahan_, for decryption
<shahan_> Akos: oooo
<shahan_> Akos: tnx
<Akos> you're welcome shahan_ (:
<shahan_> ddecator: ubuntu-tweak is now installed
<shahan_> ddecator: where to remover kernel?
<ddecator> shahan_: if you run it, go to Package Cleaner, then Clean Kernels, you can remove extra kernels
<shahan_> ddecator: ok...
<shahan_> ddecator: tnx
<ddecator> shahan_: no problem =)
<shahan_> damn!!!
<Phrea> PROFANITY !!!!
<Phrea> o wait, I'm actually not on ##club-ubuntu ;)
<shahan_> !!!
<shahan_> ohhhhhhh.... why internet is doing so...
<Phrea> :?
<shahan_> wireless strenght is excellent (Over 90%)
<Phrea> ok...?
<Phrea> am I missing something?
<shahan_> looking for some awesome ubuntu wallpaper of course high resolution
<Phrea> google?
<shahan_> Phrea: in google getting lots...
<Phrea> lots to chose from then :D
<shahan_> Phrea: but looking for something special collection
<Phrea> something you've seen before?
<Phrea> http://awesomewallpapers.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/ubuntu_matrix-16x10-2-1.png
<Phrea> that one is kinda epic :D
<Phrea> what's your resolution?
<shahan_> phrea: 1400*900
<Phrea> http://www.google.com/images?q=ubuntu&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi#q=ubuntu&um=1&hl=en&newwindow=1&safe=off&tbs=isch:1,isz:ex,iszw:1400,iszh:900&source=lnt
<Phrea> :D
<Phrea> http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&newwindow=1&safe=off&tbs=isch%3A1%2Cisz%3Aex%2Ciszw%3A1400%2Ciszh%3A900&sa=1&q=linux&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Phrea> [yes, I'm bored :D ]
<shahan_> Phrea: tnx
<Phrea> you got widescreen, so anything will fit as long as it's your resolution or higher
<Phrea> I like the matrix one :D
<boy_granada> hey nice matrix wallpaper. :)
<Phrea> boy_granada: indeed :D
<Phrea> chance hit
<Phrea> :)
<shahan_> Phrea: tnx
<Phrea> thank google :D
<shahan_> Phrea: I like this one http://keithlilja.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/1400x900-snowboard-wallpaper.jpg
<shahan_> however... I have to go now
<Phrea> that's a cool one
<Phrea> ok dude, have a good one :)
<shahan_> see u agian
<shahan_> bey
<Phrea> now, if you good people will direct me to a good wallpaper for a dualmonitor setup, [1280x1024] I'd be most grateful :P
<Phrea> [2560x1024 for the wallpaper, for those of us who forgot how to count]
<nigelbabu> wohooo UDS!
<ddecator> i know right?!
 * nigelbabu is so excited
<Lady_Madonna> Hey komputes_ubuntu
<komputes_ubuntu> hi Lady_Madonna
<Lady_Madonna> Hello komputes_ubuntu =]
<ibuclaw> Haiku FTW!
<Appl6> ibuclaw: Oh wow, I forgot about that.  Are you using it?
<ibuclaw> Appl6: yessir indeedy
<Appl6> ibuclaw: I think I'll wait for it to be more stable.  I used to be a bleeding edge Gentoo, Arch person, but that person is long gone =).
<ibuclaw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9272450#post9272450
<ibuclaw> Appl6: indeed, I am limiting it to pendrive testing, but works on my Netbook flawlessly
<ibuclaw> flawlessly, as in I haven't done enough to break it yet =)
<ibuclaw> afaik, WPA wireless isn't supported. But that is not needed where I currently am.
<ibuclaw> wireless is working perfectly A-OK in this open wifi spot
<Appl6> ibuclaw: Sounds cool; I remember I was watching it before you could even test without major internal knowledge.
<Appl6> ibuclaw: Then I got kinda sick of the incessant breakage and reconfiguration required for the ever-changing software on Linux.
<Appl6> ibuclaw: Which makes the Haiku approach sound pretty excellent, but once they get out of alphas I'll probably give it a shot.
 * ibuclaw is gonna have a look round for their gcc toolchain - got to see if gdc will build and compile in it.
<Appl6> ibuclaw: Ha, another thing I was meaning to check out, D.
<Appl6> ibuclaw: Anything else you wanted to remind me of? XD
<ibuclaw> Appl6: you forgot to check the electric meter this morning.
<ibuclaw> Appl6: I think you have just had the misfortune of bumping into a Haiku loving, GDC Maintainer for Debian/Ubuntu today. ;)
<Appl6> ibuclaw: Haha.
<ibuclaw> I'm also a Staffer of the Ubuntu forums, and a Council Member of this team.
<ibuclaw> I think that is all my credentials layed out ...
<Lady_Madonna> Isn't it still an alpha ibuclaw  ?
<ibuclaw> Yepo
<Lady_Madonna> Thought so
<ibuclaw> doesn't stop me from running it.
<Lady_Madonna> Is it compatibile with  BeOS?
<ibuclaw> come to think of it, nothing has really stopped me from running it
<ibuclaw> Yepo
<Lady_Madonna> Nice
<ibuclaw> (*it* being an alias for anything you can think of)
<Lady_Madonna> Is the OS aimed at desktop or netbook market?  Or is it both ?
<ibuclaw> Lady_Madonna: dunno
<ibuclaw> It's lightweight (can run well on a PII)
<Lady_Madonna> Yes,  I am just looking at the website
<ibuclaw> haven't honestly looked too much into their future goals
<ibuclaw> ReactOS I know a little more about, but only enough to say they are aiming for the ARM / Thin Client market.
<Lady_Madonna> I should probably email the site developers
<Lady_Madonna> The font is awful
<ibuclaw> heh
<Lady_Madonna> http://www.haiku-os.org/about
<Appl6> ibuclaw: Wait, this is a team channel?  Should I leave?
<Lady_Madonna> You are welcome to stay Appl6  =]
<Akos> oh Lady_Madonna :D Nice to see you back *hugs*
<Lady_Madonna> Thank you
<Appl6> linux fics
<rraj_be> hello lukjad86
<Lady_Madonna> Back later
<EnSou> hi, i'm installing ubuntu-restricted-extras and it's stuck at flashplayer-installer process. it says archive.canonical.com cannot be reached. is there any other way to obtain flash plugin from anywhere else ?
<leoquant> hi EnSou did you install other stuff via ubuntu restr. without errors?
<EnSou> there were no other errors that i saw
<EnSou> just flashplugin-installer
<leoquant> norm. an archive cannot be reached error is a server error
<leoquant> 404
<leoquant> so you got sun java without errors?
<EnSou> no errors on java or fonts
<leoquant> you did sign the jaca license?
<leoquant> v
<EnSou> nor on gstreamer codecs
<leoquant> some forget to do so, it breaks apt
<EnSou> the dpkg tried reaching archive.canonical.com 10 times and then it gave up
<EnSou> that was it
<leoquant> EnSou run a sudo apt-get update/upgrade are there errors?
<EnSou> error upon retrieving from http://archive.canonical.com:80 - (110: Connection timed out)
<EnSou> just this error
<EnSou> the upgrade seems to be fine, no error reported
<leoquant> then just wait a while, or change the server via softwaresources
<leoquant> ok?
 * EnSou switches from his local server to main server
<EnSou> ah... it failed on the same timeout
<EnSou> i guess i'll have to wait for the server to be up and running again
<leoquant> yes
<EnSou> thanks a lot leoquant, you've just killed my anxiety
<leoquant> :)
<leoquant> back later
<LzrdKing> how can i save the size, position and layer (always on top) of an xterm running a shellscript in openbox so i don't have to keep setting it up everytime i launch X?
 * meindian523 idles
<Chesamo> ...well. The conventional method of /away for returning from away seems to have failed me.
<Chesamo> And, there it goes.
<Chesamo> uhuh
<malev_> hi asterismo!
<cormey> i'm running ubuntu 9.10 on a dual boot system (WinXP is other OS). is there any way i can access my linux ext4 filesystem from windows xp? i tried linux reader, but it would not work (i'm guessing it doesn't support ext4)
<geirha> I don't think there's any ext4 driver for windows yet :/
<cormey> geirha: didn't think so, i read that an ext2 driver can work, but i don't want to risk it
<cormey> geirha: thnx 4 the response though
<kidtp> hello.....i just turned on my laptop and when i went to mess with my sound settings they show that i have no hardware for sound. then i thought it was stupid so i tried playing music and it was right. it did not show my speakers
<kidtp> any suggestions?
<ZachK_> hello running_rabbit07
<ZachK_> hi itsa
<itsa> hi ZachK_
<itsa> It's seem no problem with my 10.04 installation. But when I do a cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW there are some warning exist. Here's the print: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vXcw8LDX any advices? sorry for my English :D
<Burky> Having some issues with a wireless card.  Anyone interested?
<Lady_Madonna> itsa,  What model is your graphics card?
<itsa> Lady_Madonna, Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<Lady_Madonna> itsa,  I would try installing xfonts-base
<Lady_Madonna> itsa,  This command in terminal:  sudo apt-get install xfonts-base
<Burky> I have a likksys wireless card model #wpc54gx ver.2. The power light blinks like it is powered on, butit will not connect to a network.
<Lady_Madonna> Does it see other networks Burky ?
<itsa> Lady_Madonna, I am not in superuser account, i have to switch first
<itsa> i logout and will back after that sudo
<ZachK_> itsa: you don't need to logout to use superuser
<ZachK_> itsa: really you shouldn't do that to begin with
<itsa> how?
<ZachK_> when you type a command in the terminal say, "apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird" you would put "sudo" in front of the command. that gives temporary root access to the current user
<Burky> Not sure, I don't have anything to tell me if there are any.  I do belive both my neighbors have wireless networks, but can't find them
<Burky> As long as you have the right password for the sudo command
<Lady_Madonna> Burky,  Have you had a look at this howto?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484359
<ZachK_> Burky: the sudo password is your user password which you set up during installation
<itsa> ZachK_, the account that I use this time is non sudo privilege, oh poor English mine :D
<Lady_Madonna> itsa,  Your english is fine :)
<itsa> :D
<itsa> thx
<ZachK_> lol
<itsa> so I have to Logout first, into mu another account which has sudo privilege. A moment please ..
<itsa> my*
<ZachK_> itsa: no you don't
<ZachK_> connection issues Scunizi?
<Scunizi> ZachK_: nope.. just installed the nvidia binary driver
<itsa> ZachK_?
<Scunizi> had to stop kdm to do it.. then restart
<ZachK_> itsa: to get super-user privileges just put "sudo" infront of the command that Lady_Madonna told you to run
<FlyingTortoise> Hello everyone. Are there any complications with backing up data that's been encrypted using LUKS and LVM via the guided full disk encryption with the alternate CD? i.e. is it possible to use back up software and do incremental back ups, and recover the data, etc.?
<FlyingTortoise> Does just encrypting the home directory work better for back ups or same?
<FlyingTortoise> Thank you, trying to figure out which encryption method to use for new install.
<ZachK_> FlyingTortoise: ubuntu version?
<FlyingTortoise> 10.04
<ZachK_> FlyingTortoise: one minute
<itsa> <ZachK_> Ok, I'll try
<FlyingTortoise> Thank you.
<Scunizi> Aaahhh.. nice to have the binary driver working and dual monitor setup again.
<ZachK_> FlyingTortoise: take a look at this... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<ZachK_> Scunizi: good
<ZachK_> FlyingTortoise: and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
<Scunizi> so does anyone know about the policy auth demon in ubuntu chewing 50%+ of the cpu constantly and progressively eating memory as the minutes go by?
<itsa> <ZachK_> I hope u understand what I mean: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/K9D799Mc :D
<Lady_Madonna> That user does not have sudo privileges itsa
<itsa> <Lady_Madonna> that's why I try to explain to ZachK_ :D. I have to lout first and go to my another account with the privileges :D
<itsa> log out*
<ZachK_> itsa: are you typing in your password where it says [sudo] password: password yada
<itsa> yess
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> just making sure
<ZachK_> log out and try the other account then
<Scunizi> make sure your user that is not working is part of the Admin group
<Lady_Madonna> ZachK_,  is is not in the sudoers file.
<ZachK_> Lady_Madonna: yes i can see that
<FlyingTortoise> ZachK_: Thank you for the helpful links.  I know that the encrypted home drive uses a different type of encryption than if you do the full drive encryption via the alternate CD.  I've read the encrypted home drive works well with incremental backups, etc., but do you know if the full drive encryption works well with incremental backups?
<FlyingTortoise> ZachK_: Thank you for the helpful links.  I know that the encrypted home drive uses a different type of encryption than if you do the full drive encryption via the alternate CD.  I've read the encrypted home drive works well with incremental backups, etc., but do you know if the full drive encryption works well with incremental backups?
<ZachK_> FlyingTortoise: not sure as i've never done it myself
<Scunizi> and the "adm" group if they are not the same.
<itsa> brb
<FlyingTortoise> ZachK_:  I guess there's only one way to find out.  :-)
<ZachK_> FlyingTortoise: I'd do some major googling first though
<ZachK_> or ask arouund
<FlyingTortoise> is the another ubuntu channel more geared towards security?
<Lady_Madonna> FlyingTortoise,  #ubuntu-security
<Lady_Madonna> It will redirect to #ubuntu-hardened
<FlyingTortoise> <Lady_Madonna> Thank you.
<Burky> Lady madonna thanks for the tip on the How to.  I get to the auto install for the ndiswrapper command, and get an error message
<Lady_Madonna> What is the error message Burky  ?
<itsa> <Lady_Madonna> I have done the sudo apt-get install xfonts-base. here is the result: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LvPatPBj
<Lady_Madonna> Hmm.
<Burky> Installation of the ndiswrapper-source source failed
<Burky> Under that it says Ignoring this package.  Maybe yo need to add something to sources.list , maybe the contrib and non-free archiver
<Burky> You not yo, sp.
<Burky> <lady madonna>Installation of the ndiswrapper-source source failed
<Burky> Under that it says Ignoring this package.  Maybe you need to add something to sources.list , maybe the contrib and non-free archives
<Lady_Madonna> Burky,  A few things to try:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/ndiswrapper-install-under-debian-4-0-a-688547/
<Burky> k will try thanks
<Lady_Madonna> itsa,  Can you post the output of:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
<itsa> ok
<itsa> <Lady_Madonna> please see here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/raw.php?i=hgQ5JJeV
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-11
<FlyingTortoise> I fount this: The eCryptfs layered file system approach also eliminates the need for a dedicated partition, sparse file, or preallocated disk space for the encrypted data. eCryptfs files are written to the administrator’s chosen underlying file system with the total disk capacity available. Since each encrypted file is written to disk as an atomic unit, users can perform per-file incremental encrypted backups to remote storage – somethin
<FlyingTortoise> g that is impractical and dangerous with block device encryption solutions.
<FlyingTortoise> Is LUKS a block device encryption?
<Lady_Madonna> Someone else will have to continue itsa ,  i need to go.   I am sorry.
<itsa> Thats ok thanks btw
<itsa> PART
<bronson> bodhi_zazen, thanks for the quick reply.  :)
<bodhi_zazen> NP
<bronson> oh, you're in #lxcontainers too...  moving there.
<bodhi_zazen> did it work ?
<FlyingTortoise> Looks like LUKS is a block encryption, any ideas what's impractical or dangerous about performing per-file incremental encrypted backups to remote storage with LUKS?
<Anarcoholico> Hello
<FlyingTortoise> Hello
<Anarcoholico> hey, I've got a question
<FlyingTortoise> Yes
<Anarcoholico> I'm having trouble formating a USB stick.
<Anarcoholico> its already corrupted, it seems, and Gparted does not want to open it
<Anarcoholico> so i tried mkfs and it says its too large a filesystem
<Anarcoholico> what else could I try?  perhaps I'm not going about it the right way?
<FlyingTortoise> Did you try the System->Administration->Disk Utility?
<Anarcoholico> :( no, sorry hadn't seen it,
<Anarcoholico> I'll try now and see how it goes..
<Anarcoholico> thanks, man
<FlyingTortoise> Your welcome
<Anarcoholico> oh noes.. I get the same error.  Going to paste it
<Anarcoholico> Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Anarcoholico> WARNING: Not enough clusters for a 32 bit FAT!
<Anarcoholico> mkfs.vfat: Attempting to create a too large file system
<Anarcoholico> mkfs.vfat 3.0.7 (24 Dec 2009)
<Anarcoholico> so it tries to use mkf and then gets the same error i had gotten before..
<FlyingTortoise> Hmm... does it work if you try to format in a different file system?
<Anarcoholico> well.  it seems its thinking about it.  just tried to make it ext4
<Anarcoholico> i need it to make a boot disk for the netbook remix
<Anarcoholico> hey,  it seems that worked..
<FlyingTortoise> sweet
<shahan> Firefox Addon needed
<shahan> I am looking for a good addon which will help me for downloading video from varios site
<shahan> like Youtube, Facebook, and more
<shahan> is there any way to download it?
<ddecator> there are various addons for that
<ddecator> let me find one a sec..
<ddecator> this one is popular: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006/
<That_Wiki_Guy> duanedesign: Ping
<That_Wiki_Guy> ddecator: Add-ons for what?
<shahan> ddecator: tnx
<shahan> ddecator: however
<That_Wiki_Guy> And hello shahan
<shahan> in ubuntu how can go to /tmp/ in ubuntu 10.04?
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: hi
<ddecator> That_Wiki_Guy: downloading videos from sites
<shahan> in ubuntu how can go to /tmp/ in ubuntu 10.04?
<ddecator> shahan: that's an option
<That_Wiki_Guy> ddecator: Ah I see
<That_Wiki_Guy> ddecator: Have fun w/ that
<shahan> ddecator: yes... in 10.04 I am not getting the text writting area in PLACE>COMPUTER
<ddecator> That_Wiki_Guy: not me that wants it. doesn't work in 3.7 anyway, haha
<That_Wiki_Guy> ddecator: Oh
<ddecator> shahan: text writing area?
<That_Wiki_Guy> ddecator: Are you signed up to the ubt mailing list?
<shahan> ddecator: yes
<ddecator> That_Wiki_Guy: i believe so
<That_Wiki_Guy> ddecator: Therefore did you get my email?
<shahan> ddecator: in previous edition I can write /var/www like this
<ddecator> That_Wiki_Guy: about the blueprint?
<That_Wiki_Guy> Yes
<shahan> ddecator: but in the latest on 10.04 I am becoming unable to do it
<ddecator> yah, didn't get a chance to look at it though
<That_Wiki_Guy> ddecator: Ok...let me know what ya think...
 * That_Wiki_Guy out
<ddecator> alright, cya That_Wiki_Guy
<ddecator> shahan: i think it's an option. one sec..
<shahan> what can I do now?
<shahan> ddecator: ok
<shahan> ddecator: plz
<That_Wiki_Guy> ddecator: K..I'll be on later
<ddecator> hm, maybe not...
<ddecator> shahan: you can just double-click filesystem and tmp is in there
<shahan> ddecator: I can go by this way
<shahan> ddecator:  but looking for the text area
<ddecator> ah, there it is
<ddecator> shahan: Ctrl+L
<shahan> ooo
<shahan> ddecator: tnx
<ddecator> shahan: no problem =)
<shahan> ddecator:  http://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww145/shahan011/ubuntu%20Lucid%20Lynx%20LTS/textarea.png
<ddecator> shahan: right. while nautilus is open, hit Ctrl+L and the location text area will show up
<shahan> ddecator:  will u plz tell me about nautilus
<shahan> ddecator: ?
<shahan> ddecator: what is nautilus?
<ddecator> shahan: nautilus is the file browser
<shahan> ddecator: nautilus.... hmm
<ddecator> shahan: when you are in Computer, hit Ctrl+L
<shahan> ddecator: so when we open the COmputer from Place we usually open the nautilus
<shahan> ddecator: yes I have did it
<ddecator> yes, nautilus is the name of the file browser
<shahan> ddecator: hmm
<shahan> ddecator: tnx
<ddecator> anytime =)
<shahan> shittt
<shahan> electricity gone
<shahan> damn
<shahan> bey everyone...
<shahan> see u later
<shahan> bey
<nomnex> buys, help with an out of topic subject: how do you call a sentence when the sentence and it's meaning is opposite?
<nomnex> it's on the tip of my tongue
<ddecator> sarcasm?
<ddecator> satire?
<swoody> nomnex: oxymoron?
<nomnex> swoody, yes, thanks so much
<ddecator> aw, i lose
<Appl6> nah, you win ddecator
<Appl6> sarcasm is the right answer to that question, he just asked the wrong question
<ddecator> 8)
<shahan> I am back
<ddecator> wb
<shahan> ddecator: tnx
<shahan> shitt
<shahan> electricity gone again
<shahan> bey
<ddecator> sigh
<ddecator> !language
<ddecator> i know s/he left, but still
<Silver_Fox_> ddecator,  Without voice you will not be able to interact with votebot in this channel.
<ddecator> well that seems kind of odd
<Silver_Fox_> The command was also incorrect. It should have been: !language | nickname
<ddecator> including the nick is a requirement for the command?
<Silver_Fox_> Yes,  Votebot will direct itself at the given nickname
<Silver_Fox_> For example...
<Silver_Fox_> !language | Silver_Fox_
<Votebot> Silver_Fox_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Silver_Fox_> Does that help ddecator  ?
<ddecator> Silver_Fox_: yah, just different than ubot in the -bugs channel
<Silver_Fox_> Well,  some differences are to be expected.
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<ddecator> true =)
<Silver_Fox_> ubot != Votebot .  LOL
<Silver_Fox_> But yes,  I do agree the language was inappropriate for the channel.
<ddecator> well now i know for when i get voice =)
<ZachK_> ddecator: just something to look forward to
<ZachK_> right foxy?
<ddecator> heh, true
<Silver_Fox_> ZachK_,  Was the issue with Burky resolved ?
<Silver_Fox_> And also isat ?
<Akos> hi Silver_Fox_, did you come back as the IRC FG leader?
<ZachK_> Silver_Fox_: ah i don't know
<ZachK_> Silver_Fox_: yeah you back now?
<Silver_Fox_> I am back,  yes.
<swoody> Silver_Fox_: it's great to have you back :)
<swoody> I hope everything's going well?
<Silver_Fox_> Things are improving yes swoody , I got a lot of things sorted in my absence.
<ddecator> ah, good to know who's in charge of the IRC FG =)
<swoody> Silver_Fox_: that's very good to hear :)
<Silver_Fox_> I hope everything to be as close to normal as possible very soon.
<Silver_Fox_> So yes,  things are alot better.
<swoody> :)
<Silver_Fox_> ZachK_,  I will help you in SOD.
<Silver_Fox_> Of course ddecator ,  from my understanding Votebot may be replaced with ubottu tonight. This depends on the meeting later.
<ddecator> Silver_Fox_: interesting...well i plan to be at the meeting, so i guess i'll see you there =)
<Silver_Fox_> No, you will not.  I am sorry.
<Silver_Fox_> I am not attending
<ddecator> aw. oh well, i'll be seeing you around at least
<Silver_Fox_> Yes
<Silver_Fox_> I hope so also.
<Silver_Fox_> It is good to see talkative "newcomers" in the support channel
<ddecator> i hope to be on the team soon, and IRC is one of my favorite ways to provide support, so i plan to stick around =)
<Appl6> Silver_Fox_: I'm not a member of the beginner's team.  I thought this was just for beginner's to learn Linux, Ubuntu, and programming in general, and I thought I could help.  Should I not hang around if I'm not a member of the team?
<Appl6> Silver_Fox_: beginners*
<Silver_Fox_> Appl6,  You are welcome to stay
<Silver_Fox_> We are a friendly bunch ;)
<Silver_Fox_> In terms of learning... well #ubuntu-classroom would be a good place to start
<Silver_Fox_> This channel exists with the view to proving support to thise who need help
<Silver_Fox_> If you would like to help others then nobody here would have issue with you remaining in this channel
<Appl6> Silver_Fox_: OK.  I didn't understand the #ubuntu-classroom part, though.  Should I help there, too?
<Silver_Fox_> Appl6,  The classroom is where people gives talks on how to do stuff.  If you wanted to LEARN then it would be a good place to visit.
<shahan> back
<mysteriousdarren> hi ZachK_
<Silver_Fox_> Welcome back shahan ,  before you left earlier you swore.  Please refrain from doing so in future.
<ZachK_> hy mysteriousdarren
<shahan> Silver_Fox_: due to my electricity I had to go
<mysteriousdarren> getting any work done tonight?
<ZachK_> who
<shahan> Silver_Fox_: there in BANGLADESH electricity is doing so bad behave in this summer, as heavy load
<Silver_Fox_> Is that an excuse to swear shahan  ?
<mysteriousdarren> you.
<ZachK_> shahan: you want to swear, do it in your house or wherever...just don't type it in her
<ZachK_> "here
<ZachK_> mysteriousdarren: trying to
<shahan> ZachK_: !!!
<ZachK_> shahan: it's how we keep this channel/team as nice as it is....just please don't do it...
<shahan> ZachK_: what I have done?
<mysteriousdarren> take it somewhere else, or bite your tongue
<tykaju> salut
<tykaju> apres ma mise a niveau avec lucid lynx au demarrage j'ai un message qui me dit qu'il est impossible de monter /proc/usb
<tykaju> comment regler ca
<Silver_Fox_> Parlez-vous anglais tykaju  ?
<tykaju> non
<Silver_Fox_> rendez-vous ici #ubuntu-fr
<shahan> not getting sound in skype
<shahan> that is microphone is not working
<shahan> speaker is ok
<tykaju> ok j'y suis
<Silver_Fox_> Bienvenue de retour tykaju :)
<tykaju> merci
<shahan> how to open a folder through terminal?
<shahan> if I want to open the folder named /var/www/256 through terminal what I have to do?
<shahan> where 256 is the name of a folder
<Silver_Fox_> cd /var/www/256
<Silver_Fox_> ^ shahan ^
<shahan> Silver_Fox_: not like thsi
<shahan> Silver_Fox_: I want to open it in nautilus through terminal
<shahan> Silver_Fox_: yes... get it
<Silver_Fox_> Oh I see
<shahan> Silver_Fox_: nautilus /var/www/256
<shahan> Silver_Fox_: simple :-)
<shahan> Silver_Fox_: tnx
<Silver_Fox_> No worries.
<javatexan> is there a "safe" way to have both gnome and kde on ubuntu, I noticed on the startup screen there was a place for KDE too, but it would not fully login, I guess I am missing some packages......but it got me thinking....
<leoquant> javatexan, you did a apt-get kubuntu desktop on your ubuntu gnome?
<leoquant> what do you mean by "not fully logging"?
<phillw> javatexan: is this what you want? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<javatexan> phillw: prolly, I noticed at the startup screen that there was a KDE option, but of course it didn't quite make it all the way.....
<phillw> javatexan: possibly because the kde desktop had not been installed :-)
<javatexan> phillw: prolly ;)
<phillw> you can do it with USC, or as leoquant states, you an do it via the command line - which ever you're more comfortable with - They will both work :-)
<malev_> what time is in belgium? you know, for the UDS
<Silver_Fox_> malev_,  Have a look at this: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-m/
<malev_> Silver_Fox_, what I wanna know is the time difference between Belgium and my country. soy if any one knows the time in there it'd be helpful
<Silver_Fox_> malev_,  What country are you in ?
<malev_> Argentina
<Silver_Fox_> Belgium is 5 hours ahead malev_
<malev_> thanks Silver_Fox_!
<Silver_Fox_> Hang on a moment....
<Silver_Fox_> No,  never mind.  I am sure I am right
<leoquant> malev_, 15.48
<malev_> thanks leoquant!
<leoquant> malev_, 15.49
<leoquant> i am  bot malev_
<leoquant> silly talking bot...
<phillw> malev_: http://www.timeanddate.com/ is a good little site for keeping tabs on time-zones :-)
<Silver_Fox_> WB tykaju  :)
<tykaju> slt
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: \o/
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: good to see you. err read you :P
<Silver_Fox_> tykaju,  Avez-vous obtenir de l'aide ?
<tykaju> yes
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<tykaju> ubuntu-fr
<tykaju> silver_fox_ thanks !
<Silver_Fox_> Desole, mon francais n'est pas tres bonne tykaju , J'essaie
<Silver_Fox_> Ce n'est pas un problème.  tykaju
<tykaju> my english is not good
<Silver_Fox_> lol,  like my french
<Silver_Fox_> duanedesign,  It is good to read you too.
<tykaju> i said that i found some help on ubuntu-fr
<Silver_Fox_> I understood :)
<Silver_Fox_> Je vous comprends
<tykaju> ok
<tykaju> i'm looking for skydomes for compiz-fusion
<Silver_Fox_> tykaju,  http://compiz-themes.org/index.php?xcontentmode=6110
<tykaju> thanks
<Silver_Fox_> NP
<malev_> today is the BT meeting?
<Silver_Fox_> Yes
<Silver_Fox_> 23:00 UTC
<Silver_Fox_> To determine what the current time is for you in UTC malev_ ,   open a terminal and enter the following command:  date -u
<malev_> really cool!! thanks S
<malev_> Silver_Fox_, !!
<Silver_Fox_> No worries.
<malev_> is there any agenda for the meeting?
<Silver_Fox_> malev_,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings#General%20Agenda%20Items%20and%20Proposals
<malev_> :)
<ircuser> Can I use GParted to image/clone (used size, not the entire partition size) my Ubuntu and/or Windows installation and save them to a directory on an external hard disk?
<Flare183> ircuser: no
<ircuser> Flare183: Any other application I can use for this, preferably GUI? ( free ones)
<Flare183> ircuser: Not GUI no
<ircuser> Flare183: Oh, I have seen some Partimage tutorials. Though it has ncurses , I am not sure I can do it without any mess.
<Flare183> ircuser: ncurses is still CLI based though
<Flare183> tho*
<ircuser> Flare183: Can you suggest please, which app is best for my need (even without GUI) ? I
<Flare183> hmmm Gimme a sec
<Flare183> ircuser: And what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ircuser> Flare183: 10.04
<Flare183> Alright, Lucid. Give me a minute
<Flare183> ircuser: Parted
<Flare183> lol
<Flare183> PartImage yes would be your best option
<Chesamo> What about CloneZilla?
 * Flare183 googles
<Chesamo> It's essentially OSS Norton Ghost
<Flare183> Now that is awesome
<Chesamo> ircuser: Check out CloneZilla
<Flare183> Chesamo: I've never heard of that one :D
<Chesamo> We use it at work
<Flare183> ircuser: yeah what he said :P
<Chesamo> (I work for a DoD research lab)
<Flare183> NICE
<Flare183> XD
<Chesamo> So yeah, market adoption ahoy
<Akos> i almost read DDoS
<Chesamo> Hah
<Flare183> Akos: XD
<Flare183> lmao
<Chesamo> Government-sanctioned DDoS?
<Akos> ((:
<Flare183> hehe that would fail of course
<Chesamo> It's been known to happen before ;-)
<Akos> Chesamo: well ya, something like that, I bet china has one of those institutes :P
<Flare183> Chesamo: oh wow
<Flare183> lol
<ircuser> Chesamo: CloneZilla makes the image of entire partition size or the size that is used. My Windows partition is 30GB (using only 18GB) and Ubuntu is 40GB (using only 20GB). So, I need to get used space images only and save them to a directory on an external HD (not a partition)
<Chesamo> I'm sure it does.
<stevels> hello,
<Chesamo> You want to copy the files in the directory?
<Chesamo> ircuser: Why don't you just copy and paste? That's kinda what you're asking
<Akos> hi stevels
<stevels> i have ubuntu 9.10 and windows xp in dual boot since past few months , very happy wid the setup, but few days ago after a power failure everything change
<Chesamo> unless I'm reading something wrong
<Flare183> stevels: What's problem
<Flare183> the problem*
<stevels> grub works but wen i get into ubuntu , it crashes and automatically reboots
 * Flare183 smells fsck problem
<Flare183> stevels: try booting into recovery mode
<stevels> yeah reovery mode works but wen i do startx from there , it again crashes
<ircuser> Chesamo: no.. I want an image ( which can be restored in case of an OS failure and recreating the exact OS as it was at the time of backup). But I want that image to be backed up/saved in a directory on an external hard disk. (because I've read some apps allow only partition-to-partition backup)
<Flare183> don't do that
<stevels> my live cds also started behaving similarly
<stevels> ubuntu 8.04,lubuntu 10.04, arch , etc all of them crash after the gui coomes up and restart
<Chesamo> ircuser: Clonezilla can save disk images...
<stevels> is it sum hardware level problem?
<Akos> ircuser: you should use a backup utility, that saves your files and it can restore them, like the one in Ubuntu Software Center Featured Software, dunno it's name, darn
<Flare183> stevels: type in dmesg
<ircuser> Akos: you mean sth like flyback, sbackup or backi  in time ? but that doesn't have my solution
<Flare183> that should tell you :P
<stevels> dmesg??
<stevels> where in recovery mode
<Flare183> stevels: on the console/cli
<Chesamo> ircuser: From Wikipedia: "The cloned data can be saved as an image-file or as a duplicated copy of the data."
<Flare183> its a command
<stevels> wut shuld i looke for in it?
<Flare183> stevels: errors lol
<stevels> :)
<ircuser> Chesamo: Thanks, so it can be saved in a directory. And I need a CloneZilla Live CD or it can run from within Ubuntu? And what do I do when I have to restore? I can't use a 18 GB DVD (at loss here:( )
<Chesamo> ircuser: You should use the CloneZilla LiveCD, and you can just restore the image from wherever it is.....
<Chesamo> ircuser: Just don't store the images on the partition you're imaging
<Chesamo> ircuser: This is when an external hard drive comes in a lot of handy
<ircuser> Chesamo: Ok ok .. get it. Yes not on that. It will be another hard disk.
<Chesamo> ircuser: Then you should be all set.
<ircuser> Chesamo: Yes, seems so. I will just check for some tuts or walk through, in case I may forget something in the process. Actually I have to replace Fedora with Arch and I don't want to risk any partition. Thanks
<Chesamo> ircuser: No problem
<Chesamo> ircuser: Good luck!
<bootstrap> I need some help with virtualbox, #vbox was no help.
<Chesamo> I'm good with vbox, what's up?
<bootstrap> Chesamo: I am unable to install guest additions on xp.
<Chesamo> bootstrap: What error do you get, if any?
<bootstrap> Chesamo: unalbe to mount the cd/dvd image
<Chesamo> bootstrap: Did you verify that the image is in the proper location, and/or exists?
<bootstrap> Chesamo: Yes, and further I installed the additions perfectly fine on vista yesterday.
<Chesamo> Huh.
<Chesamo> bootstrap: So it's just the XP guest?
<bootstrap> Chesamo: It seems so.
<Chesamo> bootstrap: Have you tried deleting the guest OS (not the hard drive) and recreating it using the same hard drive image?
<bootstrap> Chesamo: No. I am very new to virtualbox.
<Chesamo> bootstrap: Try that. Unmount the hard drive image using the Storage Manager and delete the XP guest, then recreate the guest machine using the pre-exsting disk
<bootstrap> Chesamo: Alright, I'll do that. Thanks.
<Chesamo> bootstrap: good luck
<bootstrap> Chesamo: That worked. I don't exactly understand why. But, thank you.
<Chesamo> bootstrap: You're welcome. You probably flipped a setting without realizing it.
<stevels> i have probably got some issues wid my video (xorg) , can anyone plz debug the problem from my dmesg log
<stevels> i am unable to start gui
<stevels> it crashes and automatically reboots
<stevels> its definitely not a driver problem since i have try numerous other live cds wid the same resutl
<stevels> seems to be a hardware fault
<stevels> can anyone help me figuring out wut exactly is not working ??
<Chesamo> stevels: what video card do you have, and what kind of computer is it (desktop/laptop)?
<stevels> desktop
<stevels> a lenovo desktop integrated intel chipset
<stevels> no dedicated video card
<stevels> caould u plz read my dmseg log
<bootstrap> Chesamo: Appl6: and the et cetera of the chan: I don't know of you care to hear, but you have all been a great help. Very much appreciated.
<stevels> else tell me where to look for realted to video issues
<Chesamo> stevels: Sure, pastebin it
<Chesamo> bootstrap: You're very welcome :D
<stevels> srry but i don't know wut is pastbin , do u want me to copy paste the whole msg here
<Silver_Fox_> stevels,  http://pastebin.com/
<Chesamo> stevels: No. http://pastebin.com/
<stevels> http://pastebin.com/9JMnvNeQ
<stevels> Chesamo: plz look into the pastebin and suggest wut is causing the problem
<stevels> thnx
<Chesamo> stevels: Yes, working on it
<Chesamo> stevels: I don't see any errors... It sounds like a hardware fault to me. You said this happened after a power outage?
<stevels> yes
<stevels> but xp boots fine and ubuntu recovery mode boots fine
<Chesamo> XP boots fine, huh....
<stevels> when i do startx , it shows the mouse and then restarts
<Chesamo> This happens to all of your LiveCDs as well?
<stevels> power outage occured when ubuntu was running
<stevels> yes to all the live cds
<Chesamo> Strange... the last thing to happen on the log is initializing the network interface
<Chesamo> X appears to initialize properly...
<stevels> one important thing when i booted chakra arch linux live cd , it showed that video hardware busy or sumthing and
<stevels> i coudnt read it all as it went too fat
<stevels> *fast
<stevels> sum trouble wid xorg??
<Chesamo> "Error waiting for frence: Device or resource busy"?
<xsaiddx> hello people
<xsaiddx> whtas the commade line to format a thumbdive
<Chesamo> xsaiddx: Have you tried GParted?
<xsaiddx> infact iwanna kno if thees a commade line for that thingy
<xsaiddx> and im on lubuntu
<xsaiddx> and when i use the gui it tells me im not authorized
<Chesamo> What GUI tool are you using?
<xsaiddx> well to be honnest i dont kno it
<Chesamo> Look in the title bar
<xsaiddx> im on lubuntu so i jst clicked on disk utilities n it got me there
<xsaiddx> yeh thees nethin
<xsaiddx> let me check
<xsaiddx> on the about thingy there utiliaire de disque 2007-2009 redhat
<xsaiddx> sorry thats fench
<Chesamo> Do you open it from a menu? (I don't know how Lubuntu is set up so I might be less help)
<xsaiddx> yeh from a menu named disk utility
<Chesamo> Something like the Ubuntu Applications menu?
<xsaiddx> yehh
<Chesamo> Can you edit said menu?
<pedro3005> did I hear lubuntu? phillw, come over
<xsaiddx> no need im tlkin to him there
<pedro3005> oh, good
<phillw> pedro3005: i think it is a user permission problem, they are not an adminstrator.
<Chesamo> can they not gksu?
<phillw> I think getting them to Administrator will prevent them having to keep coming back :-)
<Chesamo> into the Administrators group, yeah
<Phrea> how can I see what processes are actively using/needing memory? Processes under System Monitor seems to show all swap/preloaded/whatever stuff too
<Phrea> [Up to date Lucid install]
<Phrea> [2.6.32-22-generic kernel]
<Chesamo> Type "top" in the Terminal
<Chesamo> it'll show you the most resource-hungry applications
<Phrea> I'm not really sure what I'm looking at
<Phrea> VIRT is stuff that is not actively used I gather, and RES shows what is actively used?
<Phrea> would a screenshot help?
<Chesamo> You want to look at MEM
<Chesamo> CPU helps too.
<Phrea> nothing out of the ordinary really, cept that Xorg is on top at both cpu and mem
<Chesamo> Not surprising
<Phrea> I'm coming up to 1GB of ram used now...
<Chesamo> What's your total?
<Phrea> started out with 800MB once everything was open
<Phrea> total is 4GB
<Phrea> but, before you say that it's enough, I rebooted earlier, because memory usage was up  to 3.xGB
<Chesamo> What were you doing?
<Phrea> nothing, the pc was idle, I just sat down behind it after 30 hours or so
<Phrea> had nothing open, cept for Xchat
<Chesamo> Oh, there's a bug in TTY...
<Chesamo> Could be related...
<Phrea> remember, I'm a beginner :D
<Phrea> what's TTY?
<Phrea> something on launchpad or so?
<Chesamo> It's the terminal
<Chesamo> X is usually on tty8
<Chesamo> ...if I recall correctly.
<Phrea> I still dont know what TTY is :)
<Chesamo> It's just the shell.
<Chesamo> X is a shell interface.
<Phrea> oh ah
<Phrea> ok
<Phrea> so it's TTY then Xorg then Gnome?
<Chesamo> Like... if you remember back in the old days of Windows 3.x and Windows 95... they sat on top of DOS
<Phrea> [for me to understand it more clearly]
<Phrea> yes
<Phrea> :)
<Chesamo> It's a little more complicated than that, but yes, that's basically it. tty then xorg then gdm then gnome
<Phrea> k :)
<Phrea> I know it's simplitically represented, I just wanted it to be clear
<Phrea> so it's a bug in tty somewhere
<Chesamo> There's a bug that makes more tty sessions (in the background) than you need... not sure if it's fixed yet
<Phrea> ah ok
<Phrea> so until then I've got to reboot every other day or so?
<Chesamo> You shouldn't... I mean my server's been up since 10.04 came out
<Chesamo> So I don't think that's entirely to blame
<Phrea> well, 3+GB usage is an extreme amount for an idle system tho
<Phrea> :o
<Chesamo> Yeah.
<Chesamo> Well,
<Chesamo> After letting that happen, see what's at the top.
<Chesamo> Then we'll know more about the problem.
<Phrea> ok, I'll let it then :D
<Phrea> see you in a couple of days :D
<Chesamo> heh
<Chesamo> Good luck
<Phrea> I'll need it, just letting the system running is hard work ;)
<Chesamo> "Can't.... not.... touch.... computer....."
<Phrea> I'll use it, but it'll get some good idle time too :)
<Phrea> I'll just go about my business like usual, tnen check that top command again
<Phrea> thanks for now, I'll check back in in a day or two
<Chesamo> You're welcome
<Phrea> is there some webcam software that will work with a Logitech cam? I don't need it to work with IM, just a working cam itself will be fine for now
<ZachK_> Phrea: ah there is one but I can remember the name...
<ZachK_> Phrea: sorry for a non definite answer but I just wanted to let you know that one is there....
<Phrea> haha, it's ok :D
<compiledkernel> gspca or whatever
<compiledkernel> is what its called phrea
<compiledkernel> I had a guide for it
<Phrea> I've got a Pro 9000 I believe
<compiledkernel> at one point
<Phrea> oh no, I gots me not that expensive thingy, I'll look it up
<Phrea> it's a Logitech QuickCam Pro 5000
<Phrea> if that helps :D
<Phrea> I havent looked around myself, so I'm being kind of lazy here
<Phrea> I still dont know all the 'default' programmes for stuff like this
<Dill> hey guys, I'm having a problem keeping Ubuntu on my Asus X83V laptop. can anyone help me?
<ddecator> what kind of trouble?
<Dill> well, at first I tried dual-booting the system.  This works perfectly on my netbook (32-bit) but when I do it on my 64-bit laptop it stops working after a week or two.  When I go to boot it up it says that there was some sort of problem finding the grub manager or something.
<Dill> it's been a while since i got the message
<ddecator> so everything is working right now?
<Dill> i then tried just using ubuntu instead of a dual-boot, but i would still get the message
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-12
<malev> hey, now is the meeting?
<Dill> so, instead of single-booting ubuntu i single-booted win-7 and i haven't gotten the message in over a month
<ddecator> malev: in #ubuntu-meeting, just a few more minutes
<Dill> but every time i try to load ubuntu on my system it crashes everything
<Dill> i can't get anything to work.  i won't boot into any os
<ddecator> Dill: yes, ubuntu uses GRUB in order to allow you to select what OS to boot into
<Dill> ddecator, i know that, but grub always stops working on my laptop for some reason
<Dill> ddecator, it's the only computer that ive seen do this.
<ddecator> if you have a live CD, you can reinstall grub onto your harddrive, which may fix the issue, but i don't know if it will just be temporary or not
<Dill> i made a live usb and tried that, but it just wiped both partitions (i'm not sure if i did it right though)
<Dill> the big problem is, now with LL out, i want to try it, but i'm afraid of messing things up again
<Dill> i'm just tired of starting over
<ddecator> what version were you using before?
<Dill> for a few months there i was installing either OS (or both at the same time) a couple times a month trying to recover my data.  thank god I had everything important saved on an external
<Dill> KK
<Dill> I did a search and didn't find anyone that was experiencing the same thing i was.  i narrowed it down to ubuntu because it never happened when windows (regardless of version) was installed alone.  ubuntu (alone and side by side with windows) always became corrupted and stopped working.  i first thought it was a 32-bit/64-bit issue since it works great on my netbook, but the site says that the version works on both64 and 32 bit
<Dill>  systems
<ddecator> yes, i dual boot with 64-bit ubuntu just fine, and the reason you don't see it with windows alone is because windows doesn't use grub. what version of ubuntu were you trying to install?
<Dill> 9.10 Karmic Koala (or whatever the name was)
<Dill> sorry, i just thought kk was acceptable
<ddecator> oh, sorry, didn't now that's what you were referring to, haha
<Dill> lol
<Dill> yeah
<Dill> 9.10
<Dill> on both systems.  i used the same usb and all
<ddecator> well lucid and karmic but use grub2, but lucid might have a more recent version. if you want to try lucid, i encourage you to try it and if the grub issue comes back, then we can help you use a live CD to reinstall it and possibly figure out what the cause is
<Dill> yeah
<ddecator> s/but/both
<Dill> but the thing that annoys me is, if it fails, i have to start all over again for the n-teenth time in a couple of months
<ddecator> not necessarily. if grub is the only issue, then you can use the live CD to reinstall it on your harddrive so you can get access back to everything
<ddecator> the main problem is what is causing the issue in the first place...
<Dill> yeah
<Dill> i guess
<Dill> i wish i knew what that was to begin with so i wouldn't have to worry about if my system is going to crash every time i shut it down
<ddecator> after you installed 9.10, did you run updates to make sure everything was up-to-date?
<Dill> yeah
<Dill> that was something else i thought was the problem
<Dill> maybe the nvidia card or the centrino processor?
<ddecator> i have nvidia, so that shouldn't be an issue. i just checked and lucid does have a newer version of grub2 than karmic, so it may not have this issue any more (hard to say unless you try unfortunately)
<Dill> yeah, i hear you
<Dill> i guess i'll have to just take the leap
<Dill> but it's getting a little depressing
<Dill> i run ubuntu on my netbook all the time and i love it
<Dill> i just hate putting my laptop through all the paces like that
<ddecator> if i doesn't work, then we'll do our best to help you figure out what is causing the issue =)
<ddecator> s/i/it
<ddecator> if grub is the only issue, then it shouldn't require a reinstall, just the use of a live CD
<Dill> yeah
<Dill> i hope so
<Dill> i'm saving all my windows file on my external now and i've already made the usb
<Dill> now, once the transfer is done i just have to load the os
<Dill> hopefully it doesn't crash in the next two weeks
<ddecator> i hope so too =)
<ddecator> if not, we can try to fix it and at the very least make sure there is a bug report for it
<Dill> thanks.  I have about 15 mins and the transfer is done
<Dill> stupid usb2
<ddecator> heh
<Phrea> 15mins for what amount of data?
<Dill> I'm seeing on the site that the 32-bit is the only downloadable version
<Dill> is there a 64-bit lts?
<Dill> 30 gb
<Phrea> ..and you are complaining?
<ddecator> yes, you have to select other options
<ddecator> 32-bit is just the default download
<Phrea> I havent read up tho
<Dill> ddecator, how do i do that?
<Dill> ddecator, nm i found it
<ddecator> =)
<Dill> maybe that's what i did with kk
<Dill> i have never seen that option before
<Dill> 17 mins before i have the 64-bit version downloaded
<phillw> Dill: it's about that before i remove 5 installations of *buntu from my computer. just doing some final backups :-)
<Dill> phillw, say what?
<phillw> i have had various test versions of 10.04 on my system, i need to clean them all down to two ('main' and lubuntu) to make room for 10.10 ones, oh and get rid of 9.10 :-) It's great fun, just nervous of nuking so much stuff ;-)
<Phrea> here I am again...
<Phrea> I've been playing with remastersys, like it a lot, but what does this exactly mean:
<Phrea> Please note that you must close all windows and >>>>unmount network shares<<<< while running the utility.
<Phrea> simply disconnecting while remastersys is doing it's job?
<Phrea> rightclick on the network icon, deselect 'enable networking' ?
<kermiac> Phrea: it means that if you have connected to any network shares (i.e. a disk shared from another computer) you need to unmount it. You do this the same way as you unmount usb drives
<Phrea> ok, I only need to do this if other computers are connected to the network :)
<starcraftman> Phrea: hmmm, nobody replied to ya. I'm not expert on remastersys but that is a viable solution. The problem from my quick looking is that remastersys is going to backup I take it data. I gather it just backs everything currently mounted, that would unecessarily include network shares. As kermiac said unmount them.
<starcraftman> darn my late night slow typing skillz!!!
<Phrea> I disconnected the whole computer while using remastersys
<Phrea> starcraftman: it's ok
<kermiac> Phrea: yes, I use remastersys at work to make SOE images. It's a great program :)
<Phrea> I disconnected [unmounted] the connection just to be sure
<Phrea> ok :)
<Phrea> kermiac: I LOVE it
<Phrea> amazing, but I do need to learn to work with it
<dan> Hello. does anyone know a good repository for openssh-server?
<Phrea> you can make complete new distro's if one wanted...
<Phrea> :o
<Phrea> brilliant
<kermiac> Phrea: you can keep the network connected, if you have connected to network shares they will show up on your desktop (unless you've changed the gconf key to hide volumes on the desktop)
<Phrea> oh ok :D
<Phrea> thanks for the tip
<starcraftman> Phrea: checking /media and /mnt is foolproof regardless of what's on desktop.
<starcraftman> unless ya custom mounted somewhere special ><
<Phrea> starcraftman: haha ok :D
<Phrea> I'm still a beginner :D
<kermiac> good idea starcraftman :)
<Phrea> so I disconnected my network connection and closed all windowed apps
<starcraftman> Phrea: roger, then /media and /mnt would be only destinations by most programs. /mnt mostly older ones.
<Phrea> :D
<kermiac> dan: what exactly do you mean? openssh-server is in the default ubuntu repositories
<pedro3005> just run 'mount' to see everything that is mounted
<Phrea> starcraftman: dude, thanks, but I need to read up again then :D
<Phrea> it'll be ok I think, bought some rw's to test it out
<Phrea> :)
<Phrea> pedro3005: simple and effective, thanks
<Phrea> :)
<dan> umm, but security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/multiverse seems to be dead for c 18 hours now...
<pedro3005> Phrea, :D
<starcraftman> pedro3005: that works too, too many options. You win again Linux!
<Phrea> it's a brilliant piece of software
 * starcraftman shakes fist at tux for giving choices.
<Phrea> I decided to offer him some help
<Phrea> he doesnt seem to need some, but I still did offer :)
<starcraftman> dan: tried swapping a different mirror?
<dan> could you suggest a different mirror? I googled it got me nowhere...
<kermiac> dan: in your System --> Administration --> Software Sources
<kermiac> dan: just select "Main Server"
<Phrea> ChanServ: it's now up to 1.4GB, just to let you know
<dan> sorry kermiac, I'm on a server, so no System/Administation  etc
<kermiac> dan: you said karmic, right?
<Phrea> sorry, I meant Chesamo and NOT ChanServ 'course
<dan> yes karmic
<starcraftman> dan: Just manually edit your sources.list file then. I use http://gpl.savoirfairelinux.net/pub/mirrors/ubuntu/
<starcraftman> good canadian mirror dan, decent speed.
<Phrea> one can edit that from synaptic too, cant one?
<kermiac> thanks starcraftman, you were faster than me :)
<Phrea> which is the preferred way to do it
<starcraftman> kermiac: hurray, I'm not slowing down!
<starcraftman> Phrea: he's on server though, no synaptic either I imagine.
<Phrea> ok, true
<kermiac> starcraftman: I'm trying to do too many things at once hehe
<Phrea> I'll go be silent again ;)
<Phrea> I still have a LONG way to go, don't I :)
<Phrea> which is ok
<starcraftman> Phrea: we all start somewhere.
<starcraftman> :)
<Phrea> starcraftman: true
<Phrea> but I started over a decade ago
<Phrea> ....but then I got scared and got away !! :D
<Phrea> gheh
<starcraftman> dan: mirror working?
<Phrea> for me, I started Linux with Jaunty
<Phrea> ...and look at me now, I'm Windows free
<Phrea> litterally
<Phrea> amazing how far it has become
<starcraftman> Phrea: I started round dapper, but wasn't on team.
<starcraftman> well at that time.
<Phrea> I had a router running Slackware back in the day, but I did not install it
<starcraftman> hmmm, think we lost dan.
<Phrea> tried a few other distro's etc, it was all ok
<Phrea> but I still needed windows
<Phrea> it took 12 years for me to convert completely
<starcraftman> Phrea: admirable, I still use windows. Don't really feel a need to expunge it from my life, though it does feel awfully primitive working on it.
<Phrea> but, I did it ! :D
<Phrea> and here I am now
<Phrea> starcraftman: I have no need for it anymore
<Phrea> I've got several computers, and none of them run windows, OR dualboot OR windows in a VM
<Phrea> I got rid of it completely :D
<starcraftman> Phrea: atm its primary use is C# learning and a hand ful of primitive websites that only work in ie from my uni.
<Phrea> ah :)
<Phrea> I wish I could program
<Phrea> sadly, I can't
<Phrea> I dont mind, other than that I cant hack the programs I use to my own liking
<Phrea> but that's about it
<Phrea> I can't even 'hello world' in C/C++/C# :D
<Phrea> I am THAT stupid :D
<swoody> Phrea: that's awesome to hear about your converting :)
<Phrea> thanks
<Phrea> it's still a bit scary tho :D
<swoody> I had to have XP installed so I could do work for a computer course at home, but the day I took my final exam I purged the last of MS from my HDD >:)
<Phrea> ..but it works
<swoody> heck, my phone even runs a Debian-based distro ;)
<Phrea> and they are real computers too, not old ones
<Phrea> this is now all I have
<starcraftman> Phrea: no time like the present to learn programming. Dev channel is good for that, plenty of free books on python, I can recommend others to take out of library if ya like.
<Phrea> starcraftman: true, but I cant :)
<starcraftman> It's a good skill, I wish I'd started sooner.
<Phrea> I know
<Phrea> but I cant
<swoody> Phrea: yep :) Once you figure out how to do everything you want to in Linux it becomes an "Ah ha!" moment :)
<Phrea> swoody: the thing is that I already ran mostly free software on windows
<starcraftman> Phrea: never say can't, it ain't so bad. It is up to you though. Drop by dev channel or ask me if ya get interested :)
<Phrea> I was just scared a bit
<swoody> Phrea: very cool :) That really does help the transition become much easier
<Phrea> starcraftman: I can't.
<Phrea> swoody: indeed :)
<Phrea> plus I've played with it for over a decade
<Phrea> and my secnodary default box already runs linux for a couple of years
<Phrea> still, it was kinda scary
<Phrea> but I did it :D
<Phrea> and it works
<swoody> :)
<Phrea> I was mostly scared about my eyesight [kinda poor]
<swoody> for me the process was pretty gradual. I dual-booted Vista and Ubuntu for some time, then I realized one day that I hadn't touched Windows in some months, so I just purged it :)
<Phrea> ah :)
<Phrea> I never dualbooted
<Phrea> not even back in the day
<Phrea> I never understuud the principle of dualbooting
<Phrea> one either uses one OS or the other
<swoody> very true. That's what I learned out of that process too, haha
<Phrea> so I never dualbooted, cept to try it out and see what people are talking about
<swoody> just used the one I enjoyed the most, felt most secure on, and did what I needed it to... happened to be Linux :)
<Phrea> that's also the reason why I tried out the Wubi install. :)
<Phrea> Just to see what it's like
<swoody> oh, I've never touched Wubi :/
<Phrea> it's boring :D
<swoody> I never understood the appeal of that one bit
<Phrea> you havent missed a thing
<swoody> lol, that's good to hear :)
<Phrea> it's very dumb if one would ask me
<Phrea> it's somewhere between a dualboot [real install] and a VM install [totally not real install]
<swoody> yeah, that's the gist I got from it
<swoody> not really practical in application either way :/
<swoody> at least not for what I'm looking for
<Phrea> oh well, I'm 100% clean of windows :D
<Phrea> grrr, I still have some kind of leak to mem !
<Phrea> I'm on 1.5GB mem atm
<Phrea> it's getting out of hand again
<Phrea> http://i.imgur.com/Y7qQh.png
<Phrea> the steady network history is the webradio played via rythmbox you can see on the right
<Phrea> there's something really wrong with Lucid
<Phrea> I forget, where can I determine what deamons etc are to booted during a [re]boot and which not?
<nishanth> does any one know how to make online videos that use microsoft media server plugin work on karmic?
<nishanth> someone in here who can help with microsoft media server plugin
<scouris> Where can I find the panel-indicator icon for Banshee that appears when it has been minimised to the panel?  I need to fix it from doing this: http://yfrog.com/0ubansheequestionp
<leoquant> scouris, you have the notification area active on your panel?
<scouris> I do
<leoquant> scouris,  I dont use banshee but is there an option in pref. to enable the panel-indicator?
<scouris> Oh, I have the indicator showing up, that's not my problem. In the picture that I linked, it shows the banshee icon overhanging the panel by as little as 1 pixel - not alot, but it's _very_ noticable
<leoquant> and thats your problem?
<scouris> yes - I want to locate the icon file and remove the background - if possible
<leoquant> you could increase/decrease the general panelseize?
<scouris> I have tried that, and the icon still overhangs by the same amount
<leoquant> hmm sounds like a bug to me scouris
<scouris> I'll go to the banshee site and submit a bug report. Thanks anyway
<leoquant> ok
<ads_> how to install windows games using ubuntu?
<ads_> i am using wine but a certain error will pop up anyone can help
<iakwvoss> i have a problem with my upgrade to 10.04. can anyone help me?
<leoquant> ads_, via wine, crossover-games
<leoquant> ads_, : http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/
<leoquant> games supported: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/
<leoquant> ooff same link..
<leoquant> crossover comes with a trial
<leoquant> bye A
<iakwvoss> hey guys i really need some help
<Silver_Fox_> What is the problem with the upgrade iakwvoss  ?
<iakwvoss> i upgraded to 10.04 and my dell doesnt boot At all
<Silver_Fox_> Do you get any grub errors ?
<iakwvoss> no
<iakwvoss> nothing
<iakwvoss> i have black screen
<iakwvoss> can i recover with a cd?
<Silver_Fox_> Did the upgrade go fine?  Did you encounter any errors during the process ?
<iakwvoss> hard case? :-)
<iakwvoss> not one
<iakwvoss> nope.
<iakwvoss> everything went fine
<iakwvoss> tough case silverfox?
<leoquant> when do you get the black screen of death? bootproces? after the login?
<leoquant> is there a cusror blinking?
<iakwvoss_> i had black screen on the boot process
<iakwvoss_> ddfvfdv
<iakwvoss_> it starts to load the new logo, stops and gives me black screen
<iakwvoss> hi there again
<iakwvoss> +leoquant i have black screen on the boot process
<iakwvoss> is this a frequent problem?
<iakwvoss> guys please...
<iakwvoss> i m a begginer and i am desperate
<said1976> hi there
<said1976>    	 	 	 	 	 	   Hi
<said1976> I'm new in the Linux world  and system administration
<said1976> I've created a local server on the internal networks at home and I installed LAMP + Samba + Openssh on the server for the application of the study.
<said1976> Ubuntu server version I used is 10.04
<said1976> The device used a bit old, but he works well
<said1976> A connected devices on the network are: Sony PlayStation 3 and DreamBox and another computer in addition to the  server and all networked to the modem type of Cisco EPC2425 by cables and I have a laptop connected by wireless.
<said1976> We have come to the problem
<said1976> The problem is that when I run the server the wireless disappears from the network and laptop disconnected (if it was) and when I Turn off the server the wireless comeback to appear and the connection is excellent. This is the problem
<said1976> Of course, those who will ask, have I modified a file in the server interface to the work static ip .
<said1976> Information network interface on the server of the type Netgear FA310TX
<said1976> Thank you
<said1976> hello
<said1976> anybody there
<captainK> yes
<captainK> hi
<Silver_Fox_> I am here but not sure what to do about that said1976
<said1976> i could'nt find ant similar prop. in google
<meindian523> ???
<said1976> should i post my question again, or can ppl who come in new see the old post?
<meindian523> said1976, repost
<said1976>    	 	 	 	 	 	   Hi
<said1976> I'm new in the Linux world  and system administration
<said1976> I've created a local server on the internal networks at home and I installed LAMP + Samba + Openssh on the server for the application of the study.
<said1976> Ubuntu server version I used is 10.04
<said1976> The device used a bit old, but he works well
<said1976> A connected devices on the network are: Sony PlayStation 3 and DreamBox and another computer in addition to the  server and all networked to the modem type of Cisco EPC2425 by cables and I have a laptop connected by wireless.
<said1976> We have come to the problem
<said1976> The problem is that when I run the server the wireless disappears from the network and laptop disconnected (if it was) and when I Turn off the server the wireless comeback to appear and the connection is excellent. This is the problem
<said1976> Of course, those who will ask, have I modified a file in the server interface to the work static ip .
<said1976> Information network interface on the server of the type Netgear FA310TX
<said1976> Thank you
<captainK> not sure if this is the right place... need help with issue after upgrade from 8.04 thru all version to 9.10
<captainK> upgrade to 9.10 but my Wireless Network Icon has disappeared from the side panel next to the clock.  Tried every google boogle search to figure out how to get it back but no good...  any hoos I have to "power cycle" the adsl2+ wirless modem sometimes during heavy torrent traffic d/loads.... which then means the ubunut network is lost ...
<captainK> I have to keep restarting the wlan0 with "sudo nm-connection-editor"  all the time having to reenter wlan0 credentials ....
<captainK> Right click >>> Add to Panel >>  only have "Network Monitor" which only monitors
<captainK> I want to be able see those swirling green dots again when my wlan0 reconnects and be able to see any wlan in range ... does anyone know about this issue?
<meindian523> in 10.04, the swirling green dots changed to rising network power animation
<captainK> k
<captainK> do you have that on ur desktop?
<captainK> side panel
<meindian523> try adding notification area to the panel....
<captainK> na
<captainK> is it in your add to panel list ?
<meindian523> yep
<captainK> whats it called  like addt to panel >> "........"
<meindian523> Notification Area
<captainK> bugger
<captainK> I got NA added but the net con icon is not there...
<meindian523> and if you add Indicator Applet?
<meindian523> I didn't know adding an Indicator Applet could crash your IRC client :P
<kermiac> meindian523: we got him sorted in #ubuntu-au :)
<kermiac> I didn't realise he was here too
<meindian523> kermiac, ah, what was the solution?
<kermiac> temporarily "nm-applet &"
<Appl6> Does this channel have a bot that can /msg people?
<kermiac> we're going through his sources.list now to try & find out what exactly is broken
<meindian523> Appl6, No, AFAIK, but you can use memoserv
<meindian523>   /msg memoserv help
<Appl6> meindian523: I'll check it out, thanks.
<meindian523> Appl6, np
<meindian523> kermiac, ah, post the problem and the solution when you guys are done, yeah....would be useful for the logs
<white> ey
<Akos> hi white
<white> are you advanced or something?
<Akos> advanced in what white ? (:
<white> i need help with installing drivers for usb modem on ubuntu
<white> source; http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/firmware.shtml
<Chesamo> Which modem?
<Akos> well, in that i am not advanced, but i'm sure someone can help you out
<white> conexant accessrunner adsl usb modem
<Chesamo> white: what model modem?
<Chesamo> ah.
<white> 	AusLinx AL-2006p
<white> it's supported as listed in that site
<white> but i can't learn using ubuntu without having it connected to internet, so i need help with it haha
<Chesamo> Can you not get a 801.11x wireless connection, or a wired one?
<white> getting new modem/router is not an option.. sorry :(
<Chesamo> How are you operating now?
<white> what do you mean? i'm on xp atm
<Chesamo> That's not what I said... 802.11x is the standard wireless networking protocol
<white> lol
<white> what i have is crappy usb-only modem
<Chesamo> Hm.
<white> http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/firmware.shtml can you understand what you need to do? >obtaining firmware
<Chesamo> I found a rather old guide (6.06)
<white> seen it. not that helpful
<white> i have ubuntu 10.04 lts
<Chesamo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/AccessRunner
<white> yeah i saw that
<white> i really tried so hard, with my 0 skill with ubuntu
<white> i just can't even get it
<Chesamo> I can't exacly walk through it, since I don't have the necessary hardware
<Chesamo> Hm...
<Chesamo> exactly*
<white> lol
<white> :(
<white> i don't know what can i do..
<white> anything beside buying new one
<white> do you have msn? it might be easier over there
<Chesamo> ADSL isn't my strong point, I'll admit
<Chesamo> And no
<white> lol
<white> icq? anything else?
<Chesamo> I have AIM, I guess
<white> uh
<white> i guess i'll do in here
<white> >As of this writing, it's still in development and testing stage, so there haven't been any released versions, and it's available only via project's anonymous CVS in the module utils. You need to build it with make, and run giving it the name of the intput and output files as arguments. The resulting file should be named cxacru-fw.bin and installed in the appropriate location in order to be automatically loaded by the driv
<white> i can't build it..
<white> are you familiar with make command?
<Chesamo> Oh, it needs extra informaton
<Chesamo> I am
<white> http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/firmware.shtml there is links
<Chesamo> Why can't you build the program?
<white> i have 0 skill with ubuntu
<white> i used windows all of my life
<Chesamo> You just type "make"
<white> ye, in what, to what, and what else
<white> so chesamo
<Chesamo> You have the source files?
<white> what about i'll boot up ubuntu on other laptop and i'll ask you for walkthrough?
<white> i have driver firmwarre files for my modem
<Chesamo> Sure
<Chesamo> I guess
<white> that's all what i downloaded
<Chesamo> I found your forum thread, by the way
<white> lol
<white> by username White girl ye?
<Chesamo> Aye
<white> ubuntu is on
<white> boot up way faster than windows of course :P
<Chesamo> Naturally
<white> so
<white> i already stick in usb that has adsl driver files
<white> what next really?
<white> it says something about cvs
<white> to extract these files
<Chesamo> reading the gguide....
<white> :)<#
<white> <3
<Chesamo> CVS is a source code downloading system
<white> mhm
<Akos> multiple starcraft's? :O
<white> i'm still here..
<Chesamo> white: open up Terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and type the command:
<white> drivers files is in usb flash drive btw
<white> should i move it to directory on hdd?
<white> i'm on terminal now
<starcraft> Akos: I aim to confuse, mystify and generally disorient!
<starcraft> Akos: Also, have an evil twin brother.
<Chesamo> cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@accessrunner.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/accessrunner login
<Chesamo> exactly like that
<white> the program 'cvs' can be found in the following packages:
<white> * cvs
<white> * cvsnt
<Chesamo> sudo apt get install cvs
<Chesamo> apt-get *
<white> Try: sudo apt-get install <seleteced package>
<white> k
<white> reading package list... done. building dependency tree. reading state informaiton... done. E: couldn't find package cvs
<white> remember only thing i have downloaded is modem driver and it's still in flash usb stick.
<Spisters> Hello All
<starcraftman> They really ought just enable the community repository by default.
<Chesamo> Oh.
<Chesamo> Right.
<Chesamo> No Internet.
<white> hello.
<white> lol
<white> ye
<white> of course
<Chesamo> You're kinda stuck then :/
<white> ahh
<white> any way around?
<Chesamo> Downloading it on Windows, I suppose.
<Spisters> Anyone on here using the netbook edition of Ubuntu?
<Chesamo> I don't know anything about CVS on Windows though
<white> i can do that
<white> uh
<Chesamo> I'm not, but I know of it
<Chesamo> why?
<Chesamo> @spisters
<white> shit that suck..
 * Chesamo twitches
<Spisters> I would like to know if Ubuntu is planning on bringing back the desktop switcher and my ability to control the notification panal
<Chesamo> Try... to watch your language
<white> :S
<Chesamo> The Desktop Switcher applet?
<Spisters> yeah
<Chesamo> It comes installed by default
<Spisters> I can't seem to find it on the latest vs. and when I read about it online, it said it was removed due to stability issues
<white> Uh
<white> I dont have any connection
<Chesamo> white: Post in the Ubuntu forum in the Absolute Beginners section and say that you found something but don't know how to use it
<white> to connect between my laptop and other lapto
<white> p
<Chesamo> USB drive
<white> lol. what i have is usb flash stick
<Chesamo> Spisters: Let me go get my laptop and see
<Spisters> thank you
<white> like this: http://www.tvc-tech.com/uploads/details/UFD-301-1.jpg
<white> alright
<Chesamo> Spisters: You're on 10.04, right?
<Spisters> yes
<white> chesamo, well 4 wifi is found but all of them is locked
<white> cracking them is only option?
<Chesamo> I do not condone that course of action.
<white> lol
<Spisters> white, when you installed Ubuntu was the thumb drive in the computer?
<white> thumb drive? what do you mean
<white> i dual-booted it on other laptop
<Spisters> sorry, USB Flash Stick
<white> i'm on separate laptop with just windows xp
<white> and no. it's on hdd
<white> not flash stick
<Chesamo> Spisters: Right-click on the panel and hit "Add to Panel" Select the Workspace Switcher applet.
<Chesamo> I have it... I'll see what package it's in
<white> i downloaded the image to HDD, and use the program to dual-boot and install it.
<Spisters> I don't have the ability to add or remove on my panels.
<Chesamo> Why?
<white> although other laptop has windows xp OS too and it can be connected to internet.
<Chesamo> I mean, I right-click on a panel and "Add to Panel..." is the first menu option
<Spisters> yeah, mine is grayed out.
<Chesamo> How odd.
<white> Chesamo, other laptop is dual-boot with Ubuntu and Windows XP (which can be connected to internet via USB modem)
<white> would it ever help?
<Spisters> That's what I was thinking, you have the standard desktop edition on your labtop right?
<Chesamo> Well, a minimal version. But yes.
<Chesamo> whte: I don't think so
<white> lol
<Spisters> I think they stripped a lot from the last netbook edition
<Chesamo> Spisters: It looks like the UNR pakage disables it....
<Chesamo> The only solution I found was "Open Synaptic, remove the UNR metapackage and install the ubuntu-desktop
<Chesamo> "
<Chesamo> I don't like that solution
<Spisters> I shouldn't be very surprised, a lot of that stuff was fairly buggy. The new Vs. Sticks with a lot of the solid cores from the first edition, but I was thinking they would continue to try and develop some of the other cool features.
<Spisters> I found an alternative that has me going into the registries and changing a few command lines, but I don't like that solution very much either, ha
<Chesamo> Ubuntu doesn't have a registry
<Spisters> o what am I thinking of... The text documents that control how Ubuntu acts...
<white> Chesamo do you think I have to keep trying?
<Chesamo> Config files, spisters
<Chesamo> white: Trying what?
<white> trying to get usb modem connected to ubuntu
<white> tried for few days.. looks hopeless.
<Spisters> yep, that's what I was thinking of, thanks
<Chesamo> Well you don't have much choice, do you
<white> Yeah... ugh
<white> What if it's like impossible for me
<Chesamo> Actully
<Chesamo> Actually*
<Spisters> White, was the USB modem connected when you installed?
<Chesamo> Does your Windows XP laptop have a wireless card installed on it?
<white> I downloaded it when I'm on windows xp
<white> yes both of my laptops have wireless
<Chesamo> an 802.11x wireless card, I mean
<Chesamo> Well!
<white> not too sure about version
<white> because i never use wifi
<Chesamo> Try network sharing
<white> looks interesting. how can i do that?
<Chesamo> Windows XP can share its Internet connection
<Chesamo> Let me snag a guide....
<Spisters> white, you may have one other option, was the USB Modem plugged in when you installed?
<white> yes
<white> wait
<Chesamo> White: http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/xp_ics/
<Spisters> nm, go with what Chesamo says :P
<white> will windows xp to ubuntu work?
<Chesamo> Doesn't matter what OS it is.
<white> ah
<Chesamo> It broadcasts as a standard wireless network
<Spisters> doesn't it just make the machine into a little router?
<Chesamo> Yep
<Spisters> we are not talking 56k are we?
<Chesamo> Nope, standard wireless.
<white> >Decide whether to allow client computers to control the server's Internet connection using the Internet Gateway. This feature is automatically available on clients running Windows XP
<Spisters> no I mean what is he pulling into the Windows machine.
<Chesamo> ~50 Mbps, if you're on G
<Chesamo> It's an ADSL USB modem
<Chesamo> satellite internet
<white> i'm a she btw :P
<Spisters> sorry white, auto assumption, now I'm a butt.
<white> lol
<white> it's ok, "he" is default on the internet
<Spisters> well, you could give it a shot, but if you like how it works, go pick yourself up a wireless router and make your life simple :P
<Chesamo> Unfortunately not an option for her
<Spisters> really?
 * Chesamo nods
<Chesamo> She gets her Internet through the ADSL modem.
<white> Yeah i've been slapping dad for years to get wireless router and he still telling me that router isn't for me, it's for office, etc etc
<white> plus it's expensive and he doesnt want to get through with troubles to get established sucessfully
<Chesamo> Expensive?
<white> Costs $170 here
<Chesamo> You can pick up a wireless router for like 30 bucks
<white> which breaks in 3 days. it's russia
<Chesamo> Oh.
<Spisters> o
<Chesamo> That'll uh... That'll do it.
<white> and who know if $170 will break too
<Spisters> Yeah so, about Sharing your connection...
<white> http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/xp_ics/networksetupwiz.htm i'm on right page yeah?
<Chesamo> I assume so
<Chesamo> I've never actually used that guide
<Chesamo> Or done ICS outside silly little experimentation
<Spisters> alright, I'm out guys and gals, I will wait patiently for the experts at Ubuntu to tell me I can go back to messing with my netbook configuration.
<Chesamo> Good luck
<Spisters> lol thanks
<Chesamo> Sorry there's no real solution.
<Spisters> not your fault, and patients is a solution, the netbook runs fine, vanity is always simply a bonus.
<Spisters> later
<white> Ugh
<white> Chesamo
<white> I've turned on both wireless. And wizard said that wifi is disconnected
<white> so you're saying that i have to connect to one wifi network for it to work? :|
<Chesamo> Um
<Chesamo> It's disconnected but uj
<Chesamo> uh*
<white> wait
<white> im making process
<Chesamo> It shouldn't ask for a wireless Internet connection if you already have one
<white> Alright. I'll wait for it finish configuring ;p
<white> Ok chesamo
<white> are you here right?
<Chesamo> Yeha
<white> alright
<white> it says
<white> "You need to run the network setup wizard once on computer. to run wizard that are not running windows xp, it requires windows xp CD
<Chesamo> Oh, god
<Chesamo> not that thing
<white> wat
<white> just ignore that process?
<Chesamo> You don't have to run the setup wizard
<Chesamo> see?
<white> lol
<white> that link told me to
<Chesamo> "This feature is automatically available on clients running Windows XP. On clients running Windows 98, Windows 98 Second Edition, or Windows Me, you must..."
<Chesamo> You're running XP so you don't have to
<white> ah
<Chesamo> Try this http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/xp_ics/serverbroadband.htm
<white> ok
<white> lol it's already done itself
<white> how can ubuntu connect to my computer actually?
<Chesamo> Open up Ubuntu's Network Connections pane;
<Chesamo> panel*
<Chesamo> It should be next to the clock on the upper panel
<white> you mean that wifi picture?
<Chesamo> yes, that
<white> it popped up "no network connection" when i hover over that
<Chesamo> Click it
<white> mhm
<Appl6> Hey Chesamo.
<Chesamo> Hey Appl6
<white> well what next? i clicked wifi picture
<white> should i click "connect to hidden wireless network..."?
<Chesamo> Is the wireless network you just made in the menu?
<Chesamo> No, it shouldn't be hidden
<white> Um no
<white> wireless is turned on this laptop...
<white> i don't know if i should do something else
<Chesamo> Did you select the right adapter to share?
<white> yes
<Chesamo> which one?
<white> ADSL modem
<Chesamo> You want to share the other one
<white> ?
<Chesamo> Share your wireless connection, not the modem
<white> um
<white> Well ok
<white> it will work even i'm not connected to any wifi?
<Chesamo> yes
<Chesamo> That's the point
<white> well it seen that only way i can select the adaptor is via setup wizard
<Appl6> white: It's like turning your Windows XP machine into a router.
<white> app16, i'm trying to but i couldn't make it
<Appl6> white: No, it's fine, I was just trying to give you an idea of what's going on.
<white> Yeah
<white> But.. i dont get it
<white> how do i share my wireless connection
<Chesamo> White, are you following the guide I linked?
<Chesamo> I don't think you are
<Chesamo> This one here http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/xp_ics/serverbroadband.htm doesn't even mention the wireless setup wizard
<tatsu011> lololol looka like dynex is out to bite me in the butt DX
<white> AH
<white> but
<shahan> I want to uninstall a software which I have installed using WINE (of course a .exe file)
<tatsu011> I need to locate a download to libqt4-network
<white> i right-clicked wireless, and clicked properties
<white> there's no option to share it
<white> it's 802.11 btw
<shahan> I want to uninstall a software which I have installed using WINE (of course a .exe file)
<white> i just found that out
<toni_bg> Please help, I have ubuntu netbook release on Acer Aspire One, but it didn't recognise my sony memory stick card, what to do?
<Appl6> Chesamo: If you don't mind, can you tell me what the situation is?
<shahan> I want to uninstall a software which I have installed using WINE (of course a .exe file)
<Chesamo> shanan: we heard you the first time
<shahan> I have gone to Wine>Uninstall Wine Software
<Chesamo> Appl6: I think I figured out the problem, hang on
<shahan> but not uninstalling
<Chesamo> white: Right-click on your ADSL and choose to share it
<Appl6> Chesamo: OK.  I have to leave fairly soon, but I'll be back later.  I thought I might get some thinking done while I'm gone. =)
<white> Chesamo: App16: I right-clicked WIFI connection to make it to be shared, but there is no options to share it. Unlikely right-clicking my ADSL connection.
<white> ye it's already shared
<Chesamo> white: look at the fourth step
<geirha> shahan: How do you determine it didn't get uninstalled?
<Chesamo> white: you have to select which adapter to share OVER
<Chesamo> toni_bg: What d you mean by "not recognized"?
<white> on 4th step i dont have that optoin
<Chesamo> Oh, crap it's
<Chesamo> White: It would appear Windows is stupid.
<white> lol
<shahan> geirha: I am clicking "remove" by selecting the software I want to uninstall
<shahan> geirha: but after clicking "remove " it becomes unselected item
<toni_bg> it didn't appear on nautilus or in files & folders menu in volumes
<Chesamo> shanan: browse to its program folder and run the uninstaller
<Chesamo> toni_bg: Try a different USB port?
<toni_bg> there no other slot
<geirha> shahan: ... and? It doesn't get uninstalled?
<Chesamo> toni_bg: There is only one USB port?
<shahan> geirha: yes.. doesnt get uninstall
<geirha> Then that program probably doesn't have information on how it should be uninstalled.
<Chesamo> Shanan: Did you try going to ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files  and running the installer in there?
<shahan> geirha: so.. what can I do now?
<toni_bg> the stick is not on a usb port with adapter it's on a integrated sd, xd, memory stick slot on a netbook
<shahan> geirha: now... its representing its name in wine>programs list
<Chesamo> shahan: did you try going to ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files  and running the uninstaller there?
<geirha> shahan: Do you have any other wine programs installed?
<shahan> geirha: I want to remove the remove the name of the software from the list
<shahan> Chesamo: I want to remove the remove the name of the software from the list
<Chesamo> shahan: What list?
<shahan> Chesamo:  wine>programs list
<Chesamo> shahan: System > Preferences > Main Menu
<Chesamo> toni_bg: Oh, it's a Memory Stick Pro Duo?
<toni_bg> yes
<shahan> Chesamo: not this
<tatsu011> uhm... how do I edit the sources.list file in the ect/apt folder in Karmic o.o
<shahan> Chesamo: want to remove the Wine>Programs(which r in program)
<Chesamo> tatsi011: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chesamo> shahan: I don't understand what you're saying
<ddecator> shahan: as in Applications > Wine > Uninstall Wine Software?
<shahan> ddecator: yes.. I have tried it
<ddecator> shahan: yah, i've had spotty performance with that in the past
<Chesamo> toni_bg: It looks like the card reader isn't supported under Ubuntu yet
<shahan> ddecator: I also did it
<shahan> ddecator: but its not working now
<Chesamo> Shahan: What *exactly* are you trying to do
<Chesamo> shahan: uninstall a program?
<ddecator> shahan: you can try Applications > Wine > Browse C: Drive and find the uninstall.exe for the program. not sure if that will work either though
<toni_bg> ok thx
<shahan> Chesamo:  I have installed GOOGLE SKETCHUP7 sofware, which is a .exe software
<Chesamo> Shahan: Yes, I know what WINE does.
<shahan> Chesamo: now I want to remove that software
<shahan> ddecator: I have deleted the folder
<Chesamo> shahan: then you're done
<shahan> ddecator: the programs folder, which I have installed, the GOOGLE SKETCHUP7
<shahan> Chesamo: no..
<Chesamo> shahan: the program is uninstalled, is it not? It's been deleted
<shahan> Chesamo: the SKETCHUP 7 is still in the APPLICATION>WINE>PROGRAMS list
<white> Chesamo: OH! I think i know why.
<Chesamo> shahan: No need to shout
<Chesamo> shahan: System > Preferences > Main menu
<shahan> Chesamo: !!!
<Chesamo> I already said this
<shahan> Chesamo:  I dont want to remove WINE
<Chesamo> It's a utility for editing the menus in Ubuntu. You can delete things from the WINE folder.
<white> Chesamo: If you have more than one network adapter connected to local area networks, you'll see this screen instead. Click the down arrow and select the one to use for sharing the Internet connection. In this example, I'm using a wireless network.
<white> Chesamo: >If you have more than one network adapter connected to local area networks
<Chesamo> shahan: Listen to the words I am saying
<white> >connected
<ddecator> shahan: if you try to launch the wine program, does it still launch at all? the listing may be in there even though it's removed
<shahan> Chesamo:  ok.. let me check
<Chesamo> shahan: Just do what I said. You can remove the menu entry from there.
<white> Chesamo
<Chesamo> white: Yeah, I don't.... ick.
<white> it's basically says that i need to be connected to specified network
<Chesamo> white: Actually a friend of mine did it....
<shahan> Chesamo: tnx
<shahan> Chesamo: it has removed
<Chesamo> white: Let me see if he's online
<white> GREAT:D
<Chesamo> White: Ah, he's not. I can leave a note for him though.
<white> if not what's his messenger info?
<white> aim?
<Chesamo> White: I'll have him contact you. PM me your AIM name
<white> i'll try to login to see if it's right name
<white> k?
<Chesamo> shahan: You're welcome
<Chesamo> white: Check your PMs
<white> on ubuntuforums?
<Chesamo> On IRC
<shahan> Chesamo: http://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww145/shahan011/ubuntu%20Lucid%20Lynx%20LTS/5555.png
<shahan> Chesamo: but the "sketch up " is still in the ADD/REMOVE list
<Chesamo> shahan: No need to shout
<Chesamo> shahan: That program is buggy. I wouldn't bother with it.
<shahan> Chesamo: !!!... so.. is there any other way to remove it from the list?
<Chesamo> shahan: That list? Not that I'm aware of
<shahan> Chesamo: ok... tnx for ur help
<shahan> Chesamo: see u..
<Chesamo> see ay
<Chesamo> ya*
<white_> sorry
<white_> internet disconnected
<white_> wher'es chemase?
<ddecator> oh, he logged off
<white_> lol
<ddecator> might be back in a minute, not sure
<white_> lol
<white_> hopefully
<ddecator> what was it you were having trouble with?
<white_> trying to make my adsl accessrunner to be shared with wireless, but i can't do that because wireless isn't connected to anything
<ddecator> yup, i definitely have no idea how to help with that, haha sorry
<white_> lol
<shahan> in my GRUB I see that two kernel is installed
<shahan> want to remove one
<shahan> the older one
<shahan> using 10.04 LTS of UBUNTU
<ddecator> Ubuntu Tweak is your friend
<shahan> ddecator:  I have tried it
<shahan> ddecator: already removed it
<shahan> ddecator: but its not removing from the GRUB list
<shahan> ddecator: !!!
<ddecator> shahan: maybe there was an update that installed another new version?
<shahan> ddecator: !!!
<shahan> ddecator: my two kernel is 2.6.32-21 and another is 2.6.32-22
<shahan> ddecator: I have removed the first one from TWEAK
<shahan> ddecator: but its showing in GRUB still now
<shahan> ddecator: what can I do now?
<shahan> mohi1: wb
<shahan> mohi1: welcome back
<ddecator> shahan: then it shouldn't show up in grub. open synaptic and see if linux-headers-2.6.32-21 is installed (if it is, don't remove it yet)
<mohi1> hey shahan
<shahan> ddecator:  its not installed
<shahan> mohi1: facing problm with kernel
<ddecator> odd, grub shouldn't show it then
<shahan> mohi1: I have removed the older one using Tweak
<mohi1> eh. shahan explain in PM
<ddecator> alright, i'll let mohi1 help you out, i need to head to class. goodluck shahan
<geirha> shahan: sudo update-grub  should remove the uninstalled kernel from the boot menu
<ddecator> geirha: thank you, couldn't remember the command
<mohi1> bai ddecator
<shahan> geirha: oooo
<shahan> geirha: tnx
<shahan> ddecator: tnx
<Guest87880> wut
<shahan> mohi1: hey
<shahan> mohi_: hello
<mohi_> shahan, waitr
<mohi_> wait*
<shahan> mohi1: ok
<shahan> mohi_
<shahan> mohi1:  where r u?
<vangelis> Anybody here knows how to configure zotero?
<ZachK_> vangelis: zotero?
<ZachK_> vangelis: little detail plz
<ZachK_> vangelis: take a look at this page..might help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zotero
<vangelis> Thanks ZachK but this doesn't help much. I think the problem might be with my java applet version, which I can't update
<ZachK_> vangelis: what ubuntu verison?
<ZachK_> "version
 * ZachK_ cant' type right today ARGH!
<vangelis> ZachK10.04
<vangelis> ZachK: 10.04
<ZachK_> vangelis: ok just a sec
<ZachK_> vangelis: have you looked at this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<vangelis> thanks again ZachK, but that's not either :D
<ZachK_> vangelis: hmmm
<ZachK_> vangelis: so what are you trying to do exactly?
<vangelis> Zachk: insert a citation into openoffice using zotero (which is a firefox addon), the message I get is that openoffice cannot communicate with the firefox plugin
<mukeshh> hi..m newbie to ubuntu...m using 10.04....wanted to connect to internet using 3g usb modem via wvdial....but i get ATDT *99# ERROR...pls help
<mohi1> paultag, there??
<paultag> mohi1, here?
<mohi1> yep. help mukeshh paultag
<paultag> hot damn
<paultag> I have not played with that modem stuff since I was 8
<paultag> mukeshh, I would ask your phone provider on the username and password info
<mukeshh> paultag...its bsnl ,dialup no is *99# and user name ,pwd is blank
<mohi1> mukeshh, you are connecting through mobile??
<mukeshh> mohil...i told na...3G USB MODEM\
<mohi1> hmm
<tatsu011> question: will my dynex USB adapter (DX-BUSB) work with lynx?
<tatsu011> will DX-BUSB work with ubuntu?
<tatsu011> on another note~ lsusb doesnt want to work for some reason in Karmic
<tatsu011> it just stalls :|
<tatsu011> until I can figure out whats wrong I wont be having internet on my linux computer
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, lsusb stalls...
<tatsu011> I type in lsusb
<tatsu011> terminal stalls
<tatsu011> and quite litterally does nothing
<ibuclaw> iirc, a faulty / incompatible USB device is inserted if that happened
<ibuclaw> *happens
<tatsu011> .-.
<tatsu011> dynex is a bitch
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, what you could try is:
<ibuclaw> tail -f /var/log/messages/
<tatsu011> kk
<ibuclaw> errr
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, tail -f /var/log/messages
<ZachK_> !language | tatsu011
<ibuclaw> !botabuse >:) | ZachK_
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, after running that, *then* insert the dynex device
<ibuclaw> wait 5 seconds, then run: tail -f /var/log/messages
<ibuclaw> and observe any changes in output
<mohi1> ZachK_, ibuclaw votebot is off :P
<ZachK_> mohi1: yes i see that
<ZachK_> mohi1: ubottu will be here soon hopefuly
<ibuclaw> mohi1, not only is it off, it is late
<mohi1> ah ok
<ibuclaw> (as in the late Votebot)
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, are there any changes to the tail /logs before and after you plug in the device?
<tatsu011> several hex codes
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: also, tail stalled too
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, heh
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, cat /etc/hosts
<ibuclaw> does that stall?
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, oh, ignore that... ;)
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, tail didn't stall... it was meant to "just appear to hang there"
<tatsu011> =o
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, the -f option implies that tail monitors the file
<tatsu011> ohhhhhh
<tatsu011> ~
<tatsu011> I see
<ibuclaw> when the file gets updated, tail outputs the new appended data
 * ibuclaw being blond for a moment ;)
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: well along with hex codes I saw a few calls to ndiswrapper
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, could you pastebin that?
<ibuclaw> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: I will once I get it over here ;)
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, I take it dynex is a wireless USB stick?
<tatsu011> it is
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: yep it is
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432393/
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, hehe
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, I take it you have used ndiswrapper before to install a driver for it?
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: correct
<ibuclaw> well... bad news, looks like that driver failed
<ibuclaw> and ndiswrapper is soft locking up
<ibuclaw> what you see there in that pastebin is the ndiswrapper module doing a "traceback"
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: figures.... dynex has never worked with ubuntu... but I read around and heard of another driver for it....
<ibuclaw> a traceback between the kernel backtracing the steps to the top point where the error occurred.
<ibuclaw> those hex codes to describe are infact memory addresses that are related to the physical kernel binary file.
<ibuclaw> *you describe
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, well first think I'd do is remove the ndiswrapper driver then...
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: restarted and then I removed the driver
<tatsu011> because the gui interface for ndiswrapper also locked up
<ibuclaw> ehe =)
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, does lsusb work after the driver is removed?
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: yes
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: this is what I found earlier... http://ankurs.com/2008/04/installing-ndiswrapper-on-ubuntu-804/#comment-407
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, what is the VID/PID of the device?
<ibuclaw> you can get this from lsusb
<ibuclaw> you'll see an: 'ID 1d6b:0001' style format on the same line as the device
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: 4317:0720
 * tatsu011 knows what it is since it says nothing next to it
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: also virtualbox doesnt pick up the device
<tatsu011> so I cant get internet that way =|
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, you probably aren't forwarding usb devices properly to vbox
<tatsu011> eh?
<ibuclaw> iirc, you need to muddle about a bit with /etc/fstab
<ibuclaw> but it has been a good few years since I last used it, so that may no longer be the case
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: sudo gedit /ect/fstab ?
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, well, googling that device ID brings back 4 links =)
<tatsu011> narrow results = good news I hope
<Appl6> tatsu011: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Appl6> tatsu011: For graphical applications, replace sudo with gksudo.
<tatsu011> appl6: I see....
<tatsu011> ... now I need help working out what to put :|
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, 3 lead nowhere ;)
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: c***
<ibuclaw> and the final one concludes: "NOTE TO FUTURE UBUNTU USERS: DON'T BUY A DYNEX WIRELESS G "DX-BUSB" NETWORK ADAPTER!!!"
<ibuclaw> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/69584
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: FFFFF***********************************
<ibuclaw> so it looks like you'll have better luck pulling Brad Pitt that you would get your device working, sorry :(
<tatsu011> =<
<Appl6> If only the linux hardware compatibility lists were better designed and managed.
<ibuclaw> Appl6, the fact that they are community maintained and change frequently due to progress / regressions in drivers makes that difficult ;)
<ibuclaw> for good references though:
<ibuclaw> http://wireless.kernel.org/
<ibuclaw> and especially here: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<ibuclaw> ^^ nice database list of supported wifi cards
<Appl6> ibuclaw: The first one doesn't seem to have a list of supported devices.  Did I miss it?
<Appl6> ibuclaw: But the second one looks pretty excellent, thanks.
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: know of any good wireless devices that equate to the range of my DX-BUSB?
<Appl6> ibuclaw: Does anyone know of a place that sells computers that dual boot Windows and Linux?
<Appl6> Uh, sorry, mistell.
<tatsu011> Appl6: I dont know of any places that sell comps that are made like that, but I know where you can get one without an operating system
<ibuclaw> Appl6, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices
<Appl6> ibuclaw: Clearly I'm an internet pro.  Thanks.
<Appl6> tatsu011: I can quickly turn a computer with an OS into one with no OS =)
<tatsu011> xD
<tatsu011> anyone know of some good wireless devices?
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, linksys are pretty well supported: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Linksys
<ibuclaw> I live and breed off Intel Wireless 3965/4965's though =)
<ibuclaw> they are wonderful wireless cards that do exactly what they are supposed to do.
<ibuclaw> I will also vouch for any Atheros 5k chips
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, probably best thing to do is visit a local store and make a note of what they sell. Then check back on which is supported by Linux and decide on merits which one to get.
<ibuclaw> ideally, you'll want to avoid any device that depends on ndiswrapper in order to get you connected =)_
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: sees this:
<tatsu011> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5201967&SRCCODE=WEBGOOSKU21&cm_mmc_o=mH4CjC7BBTkwCjCECjCE
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: im happy
<Appl6> tatsu011: Geez, $10?!
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, that looks to be all good (apparently ;)
<ibuclaw> and yes ... that is cheap
<ibuclaw> (like, £5-6 here)
<tatsu011> I got that as a result from looking at that list
<tatsu011> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Linksys (ibuclaw) this
<ibuclaw> tatsu011, I noticed ;)
<ibuclaw> hope that goes well...
<ibuclaw> if not, I'd happily buy it off you :þ
<tatsu011> ibuclaw: lol
<tatsu011> I am done here for now....
<tatsu011> I shall go find some downloads for some updates as my ubuntu kinda... needs em for programming
<tatsu011> ok mebby Im not done here;
<tatsu011> where do I find .deb installers for mono and wine without using apt-get?
<tatsu011> ok found wine o.o
<ZachK_> hello javatexan
<tatsu011> o_o....
<tenach> tatsu011, what's up?
<tatsu011> ok I am not going to download 30 files one by one just to install mono O_O
<tatsu011> Im installing wine and mono on a linux machine that does not have internet access
<javatexan> howdy
<tenach> Oh jeeze.
<tenach> tatsu011, I feel your pain.
<tatsu011> tenach: your linux has no internets either o_o?
<tenach> It does, but I have worked on machines that didn't.  For a while, I didn't have net either... One program I wanted had a ton of dependencies.
<tenach> 65+ files not counting the application .deb
<tatsu011> O_O
<tenach> Yeah.
<tenach> Took me two hours to get them all, only to find out I had downloaded amd64 and not 32bit. :(
<tatsu011> ouch x.o
<tenach> Yeah.
<tatsu011> installing em is one thing....
<tatsu011> downloading is a whole different beast
<tenach> Yeah.
<tenach> Once you have them, it's no problem.
<tenach> It's getting them that's a pain.
<tatsu011> .... windows just did an epic fail for me .-.
<tatsu011> blue screen of death @ trying to download to a usb flash drive
<Chesamo> Download.... a USB flash drive?
<Chesamo> That's quite the feat
<tatsu011> to a usb flash drive xD
<Chesamo> I can't imagine the compression algorithm.... plastic to binary? Gosh
<Chesamo> heheheh I know :P
<tatsu011> xDDDDD
<paultag_> Chesamo, don't be so sure
<paultag_> Chesamo, the 3D model printers :)
<Chesamo> Well, they could do it in Pokemon!
<tatsu011> for each item as molucule in USB_DEV
<Chesamo> Transmit living beings over the Internet :V
<paultag_> Chesamo, you could download a usb device spec, and print it out
<Chesamo> Yeah, yeah, I know. Don't you rain on my parade D:
<paultag_> Chesamo, ;)
<Chesamo> Stupid technology, making my jokes obsolete
<tatsu011> I am downloading VLC
<tatsu011> and its taking an age and a half
<[woody]> tatsu011: yeah, it is a pretty nice sized download :)
<paultag_> hey [woody]
<paultag_> [woody], I did something awesome today
<[woody]> heya paultag_ :)
<[woody]> what's that? :o
<paultag_> [woody], I moved a circular table into my room. Put it square in the middle of tons of free space. Put down on it a coffe maker, light, UNIX texts, my netbook and a set of speakers
<paultag_> It's finals week
<[woody]> sounds very productive, haha
<paultag_> haha
<[woody]> I think I would wind up playing with the coffee maker the whole time ;)
<[woody]> and speaking of finals, I'm just taking a break from some work atm...
<paultag_> [woody], me too :)
<[woody]> I just got done typing up an interview I had with sabdfl for my Intro to Bus class :)
<[woody]> he's a very cool guy :)
<paultag_> nice!!!
<paultag_> BRBz
<[woody]> I'm guessing most other people's papers will be on some local resturant owner or something like that...
<[woody]> and mine went into space, haha :)
<paultag_> [woody], haha
<nomnex> is there a Gedit plug-in to directly view the markup language in the browser (e.g. open in FF)?
<pedro3005> nomnex, seems unlikely as Gedit is not connected with firefox
<pedro3005> perhaps a firefox addon
<nomnex> pedro3005, u on GNOME?
<pedro3005> yeah
<nomnex> what text editor do you use?
<nomnex> pedro3005, what text editor do you use?
<pedro3005> gedit
<nomnex> so everytime you select open a file when you check your tags?
<pedro3005> what?
<nomnex> do you write XHML?
<nomnex> ...XHTML or HMTL
<pedro3005> no.. I write Python, does that count?
<nomnex> maybe not? you tell me. My question is to check the markup in a browser (s) the quick way.
<pedro3005> hm... don't know
<nomnex> okay, thanks, I will take a look at Bluefish maybe
<nomnex> good python writing
<pedro3005> thanks
<Karan139> The Ubuntu documentation says it supports my wireless chip, but I still cant connect or see my wireless networks. Any help? Im using 10.04 freshly installed!
<Karan139> My chipset model is: PRO/Wireless 2915ABG
<Karan139> I just installed it and eveything seems to work, but when I go to network connections, and click on wirleess, no networks show up.
<Karan139> Any help?
<ZachK_> Karan139: first hi...second is your network hidden?
<Karan139> no
<Karan139> My other computers can find it
<ZachK_> hmm
<ZachK_> one sec then
<Karan139> any luck?
<starcraftman> Karan139: interesting, your on intel wireless and having trouble. It doesn't happen to say network disabled when you click does it? I've run into a weird glitch on mine with that.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-13
<Karan139> Click what?
<Karan139> Network connections?
<starcraftman> Karan139: the icon in the tray.
<starcraftman> I've run into a weird error where NM actually turns itself off and can't be re-enabled by tray.
<starcraftman> might be completely unrelated.
<Karan139> nope thats not it :\
<Karan139> Thanks though
<Karan139> Ehh, its alright guys, I'll just go and download 9.10
<Karan139> It worked with that
<Karan139> Ill wait
<Karan139> till 10.04 is a biiit more stable :p
<starcraftman> Karan139: wait a sec, we'll look a lil longer.
<Karan139> OO
<Karan139> ook
<Karan139> I don't wana annoy you too much
<Karan139> But if you willing to find it, ill wait :)
<starcraftman> Karan139: if we were annoyed, we wouldn't be dedicating an IRC channel to supporting people. We keep it relaxed and try our best.
<starcraftman> Karan139: have you also tried the forums btw?
<Karan139> Oh okay, and yes I have
 * tenach waves
<starcraftman> tenach: I assume wave indicates know solution? Impress away!
<tenach> Actually, I was just waving 'hi' but now I've been googling for some minutes on the issue.
<tenach> Karan139 in a terminal, could you enter:
<tenach>  sudo modprobe ipw2200
<tenach> dmesg | grep ipw
<tenach> and pastebin what it says?
<tenach> How are you doing starcraftman ?
<starcraftman> tenach: I rn't finding much more on this model, not sure.
<tenach> Likewise.
<starcraftman> Karan139: well we don't seem to come up with anything else, those commands give ya anything?
<starcraftman> Else ya might just wanna go back to karmic for now as ya said where it was working.
<starcraftman> Hate driver regressions.
<Karan139> Hey guys
<Karan139> Sorry for leaving
<Karan139> I figured it out after much much much much much searching
<Karan139> There was a driver for my wireless card, and apparently it doesn't come pre installed with 10.04 or it may, but I didnt get it
<Karan139> So I had to re download the driver by going to intels site
<Karan139> and they told me steps on how to do it
<Karan139> Was confusing but figured it out :p
<Karan139> Once again, thanks guys. Appreciate all the help, im gona go do anything but this...lol 4 hours trying to figure it out. cya
<tenach> wb swoody
<Buuntu> wow haven't been in Ubuntu for a while, but flash works fine now :O!
<swoody> Buuntu: welcome back. that's very good to hear :)
<Buuntu> well, better at least
<Buuntu> 480p on youtube is still sketchy
<Buuntu> what's up pedro3005?
<pedro3005> hey Buuntu
<pedro3005> been a long time :)
<Buuntu> pedro3005, lol yeah
<pedro3005> Buuntu, how are you?
<Buuntu> pedro3005, good I just have been in windows for a while :P
 * pedro3005 kills Buuntu 
<Buuntu> pedro3005, started playing games and watching videos that needed flash - that's the one thing I still hate about ubuntu
<Buuntu> pedro3005, flash is still bad
<pedro3005> Buuntu, yeah :(
<Buuntu> pedro3005, is there a new version of flash coming out soon?
<pedro3005> don't know
<OlySoft> wow, that was quick.
<OlySoft> is anyone here versed on Ubu 10.4?
<ddecator> well "versed" is a broad term, haha
<ddecator> did you have a question about lucid?
<kermiac> ddecator: he left a couple of hours ago mate ;) You still got joins/parts disabled?
<ddecator> kermiac: yes, and i didn't bother to look at the timestamp of his last post =p
<kermiac> hehe
<ddecator> it's nice seeing just the conversation, but it does throw me off here and there, haha
<mysteriousdarren> hi ZachK_
<Akos> good morning team
<ZachK_> hi Akos
<Akos> hi there ZachK_
<ZachK_> Akos: what's goin on dude?
<Akos> well not much, settling in at work (:
<ZachK_> Akos: ah
<ZachK_> Akos: getting ready for bed myself
<ZachK_> Akos: back in a few...(gotta take out the trash)
<Akos> bed time for you, work time for me (:
<Akos> sure, tyt
<shahan> GRUB problem
<shahan> I made some changed on /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<shahan> now my grub has lost ....
<shahan> using ubuntu 10.04
<shahan> how can u get my GRUB?
<shahan> I made some changed on /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<shahan> how can u get my GRUB?
<shahan> now my grub has lost ....
<malev> how to connect to the gobby sessions from UDS?
<swoody> malev: have you installed gobby?
<swoody> connect to gobby.ubuntu.com on port 6522
<malev> swoody, thanks!
<swoody> np :)
<swoody> you'll need to change your color as well
<javatexan> here is an interesting thought....I wonder if SSD hdd will be usable to developers.  I wonder if in the act of compiling you would shorten the life of your SSD hdd.  Anyone have or know of any information about this?
<ddecator> if you're compiling locally then theoretically it probably would. whether it would be a drastic decrease in lifespan would be hard to tell until someone tries
<javatexan> ddecator: yeah, that is what I am thinking
<javatexan> who knows right?  sure will sux if you have to do dev and compiling on a usb HDD though, eh?
<ddecator> yah, hopefully SSDs improve enough that they are as resilient as HDDs
<Appl6> SSD's will probably push ramdisks into the limelight.
<javatexan> Appl6: that would be a good strategy..then you only have to write the "final version" to disk
<Appl6> javatexan: Yep.  The only issue is that it really exacerbates the "linux crashed and now I lost everything" problem.
<Appl6> javatexan: So people have to be much more aware of backups and being careful with their data.
<javatexan> very true...but OSes will have to adjust while the hardware gets better
<Appl6> javatexan: Maybe that will inspire devs not to release pre-alpha programs as final releases!  Or not cram random crap like PackageKit into Fedora when it's release -5.
<javatexan> lol, I doubt it
<phillw> Appl6: but where will we have the fun we had at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=377 ?
<phillw> :-D
<Appl6> phillw: That points to the entire Lucid Lynx testing discussion.  Did you mean to point to a particular thread?
<Appl6> phillw: I mean if people want to do testing distributions that's great, as long as you don't pass it off as a stable release.
<phillw> they got away with 9.10? (he he, only joking - but it did throw up a few 'funnies' with grub2)
<Appl6> phillw: Ha, well yeah.  But Ubuntu is clearly one of the better behaved distributions as far as stability goes.
<phillw> and the Lynx has taken a deffinate dislike to Win7 (which has pushed it up in my esteem :-D )
<Appl6> phillw: I'm coming from Arch Linux, Gentoo, and Fedora, so this is heaven.
<phillw> Appl6: well, we do get chance to 'play' with the new stuff - Meerkat area already started - I've just made some room for it.
<Appl6> phillw: That's great; separating testing from stable is the way to go.  The people who like new, unstable stuff can play in testing, the regulars can use stable, and the really bleeding edge people go to another distribution.
<phillw> Appl6: indeed, there's always debian dev, which is about as close to bleeding edge as i think you get with deb installs.
<Appl6> phillw: I considered going Debian instead of Ubuntu to get a more stable release, but their releases don't seem much more stable, and devs hate them because their packages are like a million versions behind.
<phillw> Appl6: in the ubuntu dev channel, they constantly scream about not having the latest from debian, but the release schedule clearly states when the cut off dates are.
<phillw> btrfs will most likely not make it for 10.10, but it will be along eventually.
<Appl6> phillw: When I first read about btrfs I was like "Oh man I'm getting that as soon as it comes out!  I can't wait for that killer performance."
<Appl6> phillw: And then I read the ridiculous data loss stories when ext4 first came out.  Ha.
<phillw> Appl6: i was a late adopter of ext4, also. I switched at the alpha release of 10.04
<phillw> me and my data have a deal - I don't do too much to endaanger it & it tries to stick around :-)
<Appl6> phillw: Haha.
<BGL-[t]> how do i add ubuntu one back to the panel or launch it outside of the panel? i've added the notification area back and it's still not there
<lord_koala> Hi everyone! I have Ubuntu hardy 8.04 server with command line install. I can't activate my wi-if.. can anyone help me out, please?
<LzrdKing> iwconfig wlan0 essid <your essid>; dhclient wlan0
<lord_koala> is essid the name of the wireless router?
<LzrdKing> replace <your essid> with your network's essid, and wlan0 with your wireles card's actual interface
<lord_koala> when I type ifconfig -a I see wifi and wlan0
<LzrdKing> its the name of the network, by default they are often the name of the router
<lord_koala> wlan says as encap: ethernet and wifi has unsepc
<LzrdKing> then its probably wlan0
<lord_koala> is it the name when I see from my windows pc..
<LzrdKing> yes
<LzrdKing> you could also install wicd, thats got a curses client
<lord_koala> it returned this=> error for wifi request "Set ESSID" (8B1A):
<lord_koala> set failed on wlan0: invalid argument
<LzrdKing> what was your command?
<lord_koala> iwconfig wlan0 essid <Conan>
<LzrdKing> take out the < and >
<lord_koala> oh:)
<lord_koala> same result
<LzrdKing> try just iwconfig wlan0
<LzrdKing> i wish i had a computer with iwconfig on it here
<lord_koala> IEEE 802.11.-DS Mode managed
<lord_koala> there are many entries below with all equal to "0"
<lord_koala> like RX blah: 0
<LzrdKing> try iwconfig wlan0 then press tab twice
<LzrdKing> try iwconfig wlan0 essid conan
<lord_koala> ap commit essid freq mode nwid rate sens
<lord_koala> channel enc frag key nich power rts txpower
<lord_koala> lower case conan also failed.. can it be the driver?
<lord_koala> I think I installed it but never sure :)
<LzrdKing> i don't know, i don't think you'd have a wlan0 if it wasn't installed properly
<lord_koala> probably. how can I check the driver just in case
<lord_koala> you mentione wicd before.. what is that
<lord_koala> if I type only ifconfid it only shows eth0 and lo
<lord_koala> ifconfig wlan0 returns encryption key=off
<lord_koala> can it be a problem?
<LzrdKing> wicd is like Network Manager without the gnome deps and a command line interface
<LzrdKing> maybe try ifconfig wlan0 up
<lord_koala> SIDCSIFFLAGS: invalid argument
<LzrdKing> well thats a problem
<lord_koala> can it be that my server is missing a file
<lord_koala> do I need to install something first to activate it
<LzrdKing> i don't know, on both computers with wireless that i put ubuntu on, the wireless just worked
<LzrdKing> try asking in #ubuntu, as it looks like i'm the only one awake in here
<lord_koala> I wish my worked as well.. do you think it will work if I plug with ethernet and than try something
<lord_koala> #ubuntu is crowded.. I could not get a response there :)
<LzrdKing> it won't help your wireless
<LzrdKing> try anyway, people can be amazingly responsive in there, just put as much detail as you can on one line
<lord_koala> I wa sthinking perhaps I need to apt-get something
<LzrdKing> i hope you get a reply
<LzrdKing> ahh there you go
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<DGMurdockIII> can i ask a qustion
<Phrea> dont ask to ask
<Phrea> just ask your question, and be patient
<DGMurdockIII> dose ubuntu support tablet pc impute that use pen impute
<Phrea> I dont know, but hang on, people will read this eventually, and answer it
<DGMurdockIII> ok
<Phrea> if you are impatient, you could ask on the forums
<phillw> DGMurdockIII: there is information on tablet support on the main forum area, as ever google is your freind. Try out '+10.04 +table +make_of_your_machine' in google, or let me know the make / model & I will have a look for you.
<phillw> /s/+table/+tablet
<DGMurdockIII> it a gateway
<DGMurdockIII> but if you hold on a sec i can give you moreinfo on it
<DGMurdockIII> gateway designed by Motion Computing M1300 Model: T002
<DGMurdockIII> (phillw): IS THAT ENOUGH info sorry for caps
<phillw> DGMurdockIII: hmm, not a lot about on it, as you may expect - over on the swiss site, they had a play with it 2007-2008, I guess that's a good a place as any to start off with http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417549
<DGMurdockIII> k
<latenite>  Hi Folks, Why is a simple "ls" via ssh working BUT a "chroot" is not? http://pastie.org/959298
<ibuclaw> latenite, it probably *is* working, but no shell prompt is being displayed
<latenite> ibuclaw, any solution to that?
<ibuclaw> try this again: ssh root@192.168.4.138 "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash"
<ibuclaw> after entering your password, wait a moment
<ibuclaw> then type in: ls
<ibuclaw> or: ls /
<ibuclaw> to see if anything happens
<latenite> same errot
<latenite> *error
<ibuclaw> ^CKilled by signal 2. ?
<latenite> I feel like the command after ssh has to RETURN. since chroot is not..it fails
<ibuclaw> I though "^CKilled by signal 2." was yourself killing the process.
<ibuclaw> *thought
<latenite> it was me. since nothing was happening.
<ibuclaw> latenite, hence why I suggested trying 'ls' after going in. =)
<ibuclaw> you aren't receiving any error really, just an apparent hang
<latenite> yes just a hang
<latenite> since chroot is not -finshed- and noting is returned to ssh
<latenite> ibuclaw, any clues?
<ibuclaw> latenite, just tried it, and it works just as I described it
<ibuclaw> it *is* working, but no shell prompt is being displayed
<latenite> oh TRUE :) funny. since there was no prompt I (ideot) did not even try.
<latenite> ibuclaw, man thank you :)
<latenite> ibuclaw, do you have an Idea how to display a prompt?
<ibuclaw> latenite, probably nothing you can do to work around that...
<latenite> ibuclaw, ok so I'll live with it.
<latenite> thank you so much :)
<ibuclaw> I think it is to do with the I/O of the ssh connection
<ibuclaw> sending a command over ssh = more restricted / less featureful
<ibuclaw> but, am not aware of the specifics - so probably assuming wrong. =)
<ibuclaw> latenite, though, why not just 'ssh root@host'
<ibuclaw> once logged in, *then* chroot /mnt/gentoo
<ibuclaw> latenite, does your server have X installed
<ibuclaw> ?
<latenite> no X :)
<ibuclaw> shame... ;)
<ibuclaw> this works: ssh -X root@host 'xterm -e chroot /mnt'
<latenite>  just 'ssh root@host' would be bad since my script would get interrupted for a passwordprompt
<latenite> ibuclaw, I will be fine like that .
<latenite> ibuclaw, one more thing: http://pastie.org/959358
<latenite> imagine test.sh is the script that has to be run under chroot.
<latenite> how would I do that?
<ibuclaw> latenite, why not have a script on the server to do this?
<ibuclaw> so all you do is:
<ibuclaw> ssh root@192.168.4.138 "do_stuff.sh"
<ibuclaw> and do_stuff.sh has all the commands / things you need to do
<latenite> ibuclaw, good idea. man I was thinking too twisted
<latenite> sure that s what I ll do
<ibuclaw> I mean ... the way you are going about things, you might as well have /mnt/gentoo as a Virtual system using, ie: OpenVZ
<ibuclaw> that way, you could ssh directly into /mnt/gentoo ;)
<ibuclaw> bodhi_zazen, would be the one to talk to if you'd think that is a feasible idea.
<latenite> ibuclaw, no that s just fine. All I am doing is a lil installscript
<bodhi_zazen> sudo chroot ?
<javatexan> hey guys, any idea why xdg-email isn't working?  Try this at terminal: xdg-email  'a@co.com' 'b@co.com' 'c@co.com' 'd@co.com'
<javatexan> can someone verify
<ibuclaw> bodhi_zazen, ooh, there is a sweet patch in 2.6.34 =)
<ibuclaw> (at least, for LXC users)
<bodhi_zazen> Oh ?
<ibuclaw> CFQ Group Scheduling support
<ibuclaw> it looks like it makes the CFQ scheduler tunable to cgroups
<ibuclaw> rather than one system-wide scheduler
<ibuclaw> asynchronous suspend/resume of devices looks to be cool too
<ibuclaw> (especially if you think suspend/resume isn't quick enough ;)
<ibuclaw> javatexan, it seems to be working here (evolution fires up at least)
<javatexan> do you get the to: addresses?
<javatexan> ibuclaw: do you get the to: addresses
<javatexan> in evolution
<latenite> ibuclaw, I have changed my script now. but I still get this error. I just can not run "nano" from a chroot env because sometinh is worng with the terminal/promt: http://pastie.org/959430
<ibuclaw> javatexan, I haven't setup evolution, so I cannot say
<javatexan> ibuclaw:
<javatexan> ibuclaw: no worries, thanks for checking
<Phrea> he needs to be licked
<Phrea> *nods*
<ibuclaw> javatexan, I do get this outputted:
<ibuclaw> ** (evolution:30887): DEBUG: mailto URL command: evolution %s
<ibuclaw> ** (evolution:30887): DEBUG: mailto URL program: evolution
<ibuclaw> but probably nothing =)
<latenite> does anybody get a prompt with this: "ssh root@127.0.0.1 "chroot / /bin/bash""
<ibuclaw> latenite, just looking at it, my guess is 'No': and I'd probably be right in assuming.
<latenite> ibuclaw, ssh -t root@127.0.0.1 "chroot / /bin/bash"
<latenite> -t did the trick. never heard of that *shame on me*
<ibuclaw> Force pseudo-tty allocation. ...
<ibuclaw> well that explains everything =)
<latenite> ibuclaw, now i does. I m so happy that it works now.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-14
<nigelbabu> hola
<phillw> hi nigelbabu
<shahan> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/switching/index.html the link is working
<shahan> it should be noticed to the ubuntu site controller
<shahan> Is there any one who have used "Remastersys"?
<shahan> I am having some trouble using it
<Chesamo> The backup tool?
<shahan> Chesamo: yes
<shahan> Chesamo: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/remastersys this is the tutorial
<Chesamo> shahan: Ah. I'm not too familiar with it, I just wanted to clarify. Sorry :C
<shahan> Chesamo: ok
<Chesamo> Shahan: Oh, are you habing trouble with the tutorial?
<Chesamo> having*
<shahan> Chesamo: yes
<Chesamo> shahan: What seems to be the problem?
<shahan> "Then copy the appropriate settings directories to the /etc/skel directory." check this line
<shahan> Chesamo: in that tutorial
<Chesamo> shahan: Okay? What's the problem
<Chesamo> shahan: ooooohhhh, it doesn't say WHAT directories to copy, does it?
<shahan> Chesamo: have u read the line?
<shahan> Chesamo: in that tutorial?
<shahan> Chesamo: yes...
<Chesamo> shahan: You can see the hidden files, yes? The .<whatever> ?
<shahan> Chesamo: what is "appropriate settings directory"?
<Chesamo> shahan: It wants you to back up your program settings, which are located in .<program_name>
<Chesamo> shahan: FireFox and ThunderBird are stored in .mozilla
<shahan> Chesamo: hmm
<Chesamo> shahan: So you have to figure out which settings you want to keep after running remastersys
<shahan> Chesamo: not clear yet!!!
<shahan> Chesamo: ok let me give u a screen shot
<Chesamo> shahan: For ease, I recommend http://imgur.com/ since the links are shorter
<Appl6> Chesamo: Thunderbird is in .thunderbird
<Chesamo> Appl6: Oh, I'm sorry. That's what I get for trying to troubleshoot and not being on Ubuntu.
<Appl6> Chesamo: Saying it was certainly more helpful than not saying it; I was just letting you know (I got here a little too late to tell him though).
<Chesamo> Appl6: Yeah, pinging out is not fun. Thanks though.
<shahan> I want "ApTon CD" .deb with full dependencies (already got from sourcforge without dpendencies)...
<shahan> want a copy.... just double clicking installation
<malev> shahan, don't know how to do that. what I use to do is:
<malev> download the .deb but from the ubuntu rep, and check there all the dependencies and download them too
<shahan> malev: tell me plz...
<shahan> malev: I am a new user.... dont know how to download from rep. and check the dependencies is ok
<malev> it's a website
<malev> ubuntu deb something
<Chesamo> nalev, shahan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Chesamo> malev*
<malev> Chesamo, that is the one!
<shahan> Chesamo: tnx
<Chesamo> shahan, malev: You're welcome. It's very handy if you're having dependency issues
<shahan> Chesamo: my internet is making disturb...for this I become disconnected from you, few minutes ago
<Chesamo> shahan: It's okay
<Appl6> Sounds like you want aptitude -s install PKG and then write stuff down.
<shahan> Chesamo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/utils/ I am not getting the AptonCD there
<Phrea> I need a program that will connect my Olympus camera [it uses XD cards] with my Lucid install
<Phrea> ty
<Phrea> ANY program will do, as long as I can get to the files
<Chesamo> shahan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/aptoncd
<Chesamo> Phrea: Try F-Spot
<Phrea> tried
<Phrea> doesnt work
<Phrea> first thing I tried
<Phrea> gimp wont see it either
<Chesamo> Phrea: What model?
<Phrea> :o
<Phrea> euh...
<Phrea> lemme see :D
<Phrea> Camedia C-5000
<Phrea> something like that
<Chesamo> Phrea: http://diplodrivers.com/download-driver/OLYMPUS/C-5000 Select "Linux Ubuntu"
<Phrea> there's no other way?
<Phrea> thanks for your input btw !! :)
<Chesamo> Phrea: I'm not familiar with the camera so I don't know
<Chesamo> Phrea: I'm just aggregating a Google search ;-)
<Phrea> as long as I can get it to connect :)
<Phrea> thanks man :)
<Phrea> ChanServ: yea, I know, I was just wondering about some common program that might do the trick
<Chesamo> Phrea: Once you install the driver it *should* be viewable in F-Spot
<Phrea> Chesamo: ok, thanks
<Phrea> I'll try it out tomorrow :)
<shahan> Chesamo: tnx... Apton Cd is working
<Chesamo> shahan: You're welcome
<Phrea> I bookmarked the site, I'll first do a remastersys and then try it out :)
<shahan> Chesamo: I have restored the item using APTonCD
<shahan> but its not installed on my PC
<shahan> Chesamo: just restored
<shahan> I have restored the item using APTonCD
<shahan> but its not installed on my PC
<shahan> how can I now use this software?
<shahan> which I have restored using APTonCD
<Chesamo> shahan: Yes, I get it. I'm not here at the moment (well, I am right now, but I'm busy and just checking back)
<shahan> Chesamo: ok... plz help
<Chesamo> shahan: I'll see if I can get someone else to help you in my absense
<Appl6> shahan: You have a pleasant and knowledgeable person _wasting_ their free time helping you, and all you can do is be rude and impatient?
<shahan> ok
<Chesamo> shahan: I dropped a note in -team, we'll see if anyone responds
<Chesamo> I really have to go now
<shahan> ok
<That_Wiki_Guy> shahan: What is your issue my friend
<shahan> Chesamo: ok...tnx for ur help
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: I have restored the item which I created using APTonCD
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: this restore has been done by APTonCD
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: now.... after restore, I dont see the item on my Application>....
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: whats the reason?
<That_Wiki_Guy> What is the application
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: a lot
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: VLC, WINE, FILEZILLA, BLUEFISH etc.
<That_Wiki_Guy> So you installed an application? I'm sorry but you're not being that clear here
<shahan> Appl6: sorry!!!
<shahan> Appl6: sorry for my behave
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: r u familiar with APTonCD?
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: the task which is done by APTonCD?
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: to clearify I am asking u
<Appl6> shahan: You should definitely apologize to Chesamo instead of me.
<shahan> Appl6: ok
<That_Wiki_Guy> AptonCD...no shahan I've not really heard of it...
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: its a soft. used for storing all the packages you have installed in your PC. Its a backup tool
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<That_Wiki_Guy> shahan: Hmm...
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: ..
<That_Wiki_Guy> shahan: Honestly I've no idea what to tell you...and I cant research it for you as I'm not on my pc at this time
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: ok no problem
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: tnx for giving time
<That_Wiki_Guy> shahan: Certainly...I'll research it asap...but don't despair if nobody cones forward ok?
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: ok
<shahan> That_Wiki_Guy: tnx
<That_Wiki_Guy> shahan: :D
<Phayt|Failure> Hi.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu.  This will be my first Linux distro.  I've burned the iso onto a CD-R using Alcohol 120.  When I try to boot from it, it goes to a loading screen, then freezes up on a black screen with a white prompt in the top left (though you can't actually type anything)
<Phayt> Why is this happening, and what can I do to fix it?
<Appl6> Phayt: What does the loading screen show?
<Appl6> Phayt: If it doesn't show anything besides that prompt, it may be because you burned the CD as data instead of burning it as an image.
<Phayt> Appl6: It's an ubuntu loading screen, for sure.  It says ubuntu
<blue45_> hey there
<Phayt> it goes to the loading screen, then it shows a black screen that says starting isolinux, something about debian, and a copyright
<blue45_> im trying to save a session
<blue45_> i looked at google
<Phayt> then goes to the black screen with the prompt.
<blue45_> but i cant find where it shows session
<blue45_> i go to system- preferences- then i cant find it
<Appl6> Phayt: Yeah, that's definitely the start of the boot process.  It's also possible that the ISO you downloaded was corrupted.  Did you torrent it, or did you check it's md5sum (or other hash) before burning it?
<blue45_> its supposed to be system-prefernces-sessions
<blue45_> im using the newest ubuntu
<Phayt> i didn't torrent it.  Downloaded it from the ubuntu website.  It recommended checking the md5sum, but the instructions on how to do so appeared to be how to do so in unix.  I don't know how to do it from windows.  Is this something I can google and easily find?
<blue45_> can anyone help
<Appl6> Phayt: Yes, if you google "windows md5sum" you will get many relevant programs.  Unfortunately, I've always had access to Linux, so I never had to use a Windows tool, and therefore cannot recommend any.
<blue45_> what ever i can see no one cal help
<blue45_> im out
<Phayt> alright
<Phayt> Appl6, still here?
<Phayt> i just verified the md5sum
<Appl6> Phayt: Yep.
<Phayt> the hashes are identical
<Appl6> Phayt: Hm.  It dies so early in the boot process; that doesn't leave you with many options.
<Phayt> I can try it again while connecting to IRC with my phone
<Phayt> and tell you exactly what happens in what order
<Appl6> Phayt: That would be helpful.
<Phayt> alright, that's my phone
<Phayt> i'm going to restart
<Phayt> i've already got it set to boot from cd in the bios, etc
<Appl6> phaytmobile: OK.
<phaytmobile> Alright
<phaytmobile> First a reddish screen
<phaytmobile> Towards the bottom a battery I think next to a man in a circle I think
<phaytmobile> Then the starting isoliniz
<phaytmobile> Linux
<phaytmobile> And now this blank screen with the prompt
<Appl6> phaytmobile: That's extremely odd that you see icons that look like Ubuntu X before the ISOLINUX screen.
<phaytmobile> The disc is still spinning bit the computer doesn't sound like it's doing anything.
<phaytmobile> It alternates between silence and periods of activity
<Appl6> phaytmobile: You never get a chance to type anything or select anything from a menu?
<phaytmobile> No change on the screen.
<phaytmobile> Nope. Nothing interactive
<phaytmobile> Oh hey
<phaytmobile> This is née
<phaytmobile> New
<phaytmobile> The resolution just increased
<phaytmobile> And I can now type
<phaytmobile> Help returns nothing
<phaytmobile> Neither does die
<phaytmobile> D I r I mean
<Appl6> phaytmobile: In Linux it is "ls" (ell ess).
<phaytmobile> Oh. Now it changed again.
<Appl6> phaytmobile: It sounds like Linux doesn't agree with your video card.  But there's a lot you can do about it, provided you can boot =).
<phaytmobile> It says ubuntu and there are five dots in a loading pattern. I guess I just have to wait longer.
<phaytmobile> Does it always take this long?
<Appl6> phaytmobile: The five dots are good.  No, it usually doesn't take this long, and keep in mind this is significantly slower because it's not only reading off the CD, but it's also doing major decompression on the fly (so they could pack the maximum amount of software on the CD).
<phaytmobile> Still at the same screen
<phaytmobile> Still here. Does this usually take seconds minutes or hours the first time?
<Appl6> phaytmobile: Depending on your hardware, I would say it should take at most a few minutes.
<phaytmobile> This computer is very old
<phaytmobile> Probably six years
<Appl6> phaytmobile: Oh.  Specs?
<phaytmobile> Judging by video and sound card
<phaytmobile> Not sure off the top of my head
<phaytmobile> Would I be better off with a different distro?
<phaytmobile> Same screen.
<Appl6> phaytmobile: Depending on the computer specs, yes.  Ubuntu is not a "lean" distribution by any means, though there are lighter derivatives, like Xubuntu.
<Appl6> phaytmobile: However, the fact that your computer is old is very much to your advantage in terms of hardware support.  Linux is much better about supporting hardware that has been out for a while.
<phaytmobile> Aha! new screen
<phaytmobile> Desktop, I thnk
<phaytmobile> Mouse moves
<phaytmobile> And now an install dialogue
<phaytmobile> Excellent
<phaytmobile> Thank you appl
<Appl6> phaytmobile: You're most welcome.  In case you didn't know, you have a live CD environment, meaning that it is a fully functional operating system.
<Appl6> phaytmobile: You can open Firefox, surf the web, use a word processor, write programs, compose email, chat with Pidgin, and just about anything else.
<Appl6> phaytmobile: That way you can give it a spin before you go to install it.
<Appl6> phaytmobile: And don't judge it based on speed, a live CD isn't a fair comparison to an OS that's installed on your hard drive =).
<phaytmobile> Alright. New question.
<ddecator> go ahead an just ask =)
<ddecator> s/an/and
<phaytmobile> I use firefox in windows on this computer. It's not connecting right now.
<phaytmobile> This is the demo
<ddecator> on the live CD, firefox won't connect to the internet at all? are you using wireless or wired internet?
<phaytmobile> Wireless
<ddecator> does the network manager applet in the top panel show that it is connected to the wireless?
<phaytmobile> No. Do I need to manually add my connection and s s I d?
<ddecator> if you click the icon, it should display wireless networks available (if your wireless card is on and supported), so you should just be able to select the network and it will prompt for a WEP/WPA key if needed
<phaytmobile> Not finding any networks
<ddecator> alright, well some wireless drivers are still proprietary, so try going to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and see if it finds a driver for your wireless card
<phaytmobile> Excellent. Found the dri
<phaytmobile> Vers. There are actually two of them.
<ddecator> whichever is the newest (it should say recommended) but you'll need to be hooked up with a wired connection in order to download the driver =\
<phaytmobile> Can I download the driver in xp?
<phaytmobile> And then how do I get this os to find it?
<ddecator> good question. i don't know if there is a site that has .deb packages of the proprietary drivers
<ddecator> let me take a look a sec (unless someone else here happens to know)
<ddecator> ah, looks like restricted packages are still listed in the package archive. phaytmobile: what driver do you need?
<phaytmobile> My options are briadcom b43 and briadcom sta
<phaytmobile> Broadcom
<ddecator> is either one of those listed as recommended?
<phaytmobile> No
<phaytmobile> B43 is listed as free
<phaytmobile> Sta as proprietary
<phaytmobile> When I try to activate b43 it fAils and says to look at var log jockey.log
<ddecator> alright, i'm seeing the broadcom sta package, which isn't even in restricted. this will hopefully take care of everything https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/broadcom-sta-common_5.10.91.9.3-3_all.deb
<ddecator> right, jockey can't download the driver since it doesn't have an internet connection =)
<phaytmobile> When I try to activate sta it asks me to rstart
<ddecator> that doesn't work well on a live CD, didn't think about that =\
<phaytmobile> Alright. So I download the deb file you linked in xp. Then what?
<phaytmobile> If I'm satisfied that I can get what I need with this I plan on installing it.
<ddecator> .deb files work like .exe files on windows. you can just double-click them in ubuntu and it will install it. just not sure if it will require a restart or not
<phaytmobile> Oh, I see.
<phaytmobile> Alright you've been very helpful
<phaytmobile> Thank you.
<ddecator> anytime =)
<ddecator> let us know if you have any more questions
<phaytmobile> I'm tired and I'm going to sleep. I'll dl the deb file tomorrow.
<phaytmobile> Night!
<ddecator> good night!
<ZachK_> Appl6: fun helping out isn't it
<ddecator> ZachK_: +1 =)
<ZachK_> ddecator: totally
<man0riaX> Morning
<leoquant> morning
<ZachK_> mornin leoquant
<leoquant> morning ZachK_
<ZachK_> leoquant: how ya been man?
<leoquant> ZachK_, great thx
<ZachK_> leoquant: cool cool
<leoquant> ZachK_, has the off. wiki a part bout "broken packages, broken -apt, etc."?
<leoquant> related to errorcodes?
<ZachK_> leoquant: what?
<leoquant> :
<leoquant> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package
<leoquant> : Eproblem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists
<leoquant> returned with errorcode1
<leoquant> etc?
<leoquant> : E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<leoquant> very common questions
<leoquant> with relative easy solutions
<leoquant> : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167744
<leoquant> i make a list for you
<leoquant> mail them asap
<antigone> i have a network with 4 computers. the 3 of them have ubuntu 10.4. the 4th has winXP. there is also a laser printer connected with usb to one ubuntu computer. The other Ubuntu computers can see it automatically, after i checked the options for sharing. but i cannot see it from the windows machine. Do i have to install samba in the ubuntu pc? in the winXP pc? or is it already installed? thank you
<starcraftman> antigone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<starcraftman> Check firewall and all the steps listed there in order, should work without large hassle.
<petaloid> Hi all, I know it's a bit early in the morning but I have a question regarding partitioning. When I ran 'sudo fdisk -l', I noticed I had an unaccounted partition, which was 18 mil blocks and was described as "Extended" as opposed to Linux, swap or NTFS. Any ideas on what that partition is?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello petaloid  :)
<Silver_Fox_> Not morning everywhere in the world ;)
<Silver_Fox_> The partition table has room for only four partitions. For more partitions, one of these four partitions can be divided into many smaller partitions, called logical partitions. The original four are then called primary partitions. If a primary partition is subdivided in this way, it is known as an extended primary or extended partition. Typically, the first primary partition will be small ( /dev/hda1, say). The second primary part
<Silver_Fox_> ition will fill the rest of the disk as an extended partition ( /dev/hda2, say). In this case, the entries in the partition table of / dev/hda3 and /dev/hda4 will be blank. The extended partition can be subdivided repeatedly to give /dev/hda5, /dev/hda6, and so on.
<petaloid> since I have six partitions, would that means that my extended encompasses (in size) at least 2?
<petaloid> I did a quick check and sda6 and sda5 add up (in terms of blocks) to sda4
<petaloid> hmm, even more interesting... the start block for sda6 and the end block of sda5 are the bounds of sda4 as well!
<petaloid> Silver_Fox_ , thanks! That makes a lot more sense, intuitively as well :D
<Silver_Fox_> No worried ped
<Silver_Fox_>  - petaloid
<petaloid> I have another question! If I wanted to merge two NTFS partitions together, how would I go about that in ubuntu?
<Silver_Fox_> I am not sure how to do that petaloid , it is not something I have ever done personally.
<Silver_Fox_> Sorry
<Silver_Fox_> Perhaps someone else will be able to help you
<petaloid> that's cool, thanks for your help anyway
<Silver_Fox_> No worries, I am sorry I was not able to assist further
<petaloid> I'll just continue mucking around on community ubuntu documentation until I find a solution!
<leoquant> petaloid: no not via the ubuntu live cd, gparted is a minimal/basic tool, on the other hand the gparted live-cd is able to merge ntfs
<leoquant> the gparted live a "full- featured" (excuse le mot)
<petaloid> I see, will it work despite the fact that the partitions are not next to each other?
<LzrdKing> petaloid: i suggest you backup any important data before trying to merge ntfs partitions
<leoquant> petaloid: that is a good question, no idea. not an ideal situation
<leoquant> LzrdKing: always
<LzrdKing> gparted might be able to move the partitions next to each other first
<leoquant> indeed, and never interrupt mergeactions
<LzrdKing> leoquant: i used gparted to resize an ntfs partition and i didn't make a backup; of course it was pretty much a bare XP install, but had it gotten munged up, i didn't have a disc to reinstall from
<leoquant> ok
<petaloid> I wonder if there is a windows utility that could do this easily...
<Chesamo> LzrdKing: The latest version of GParted does nodestructive merging and resizing... you should still back up your data
<Chesamo> nondestructive*
<Chesamo> petaloid: Nothing on par with the quality and features of GParted ;-)
<petaloid> Chesamo: Gparted or Gparted-live?
<Chesamo> Petaloid: gparted-live is just gparted dropped onto a Debian install
<Chesamo> petaloid: rather, a Debianl LiveCD
<LzrdKing> petaloid: the answer is no; you cannot resize a drive that you've booted from; even partition magic is a boot image that you load independant of your hard drives
<LzrdKing> so either way you need a bootable cd
<Chesamo> petaloid: I personally prefer RiP Linux for doing partition work... it has GParted installed on it, and it boots into a base X install instead of a full GNOME desktop, so it's much faster http://rip.7bf.de/current/
<petaloid> so my general strategy would be: boot partition cd of some sort, delete one of the ntfs partitions, move the unallocated space next to the other ntfs, resize the other ntfs to the unallocated
<LzrdKing> i did think it was weird that gparted-live had so much extra junk in it, but it got the job done quickly and easily
<LzrdKing> petaloid: i would think you'd boot with a partition cd, move the two partitions next to each other, then merge them
<LzrdKing> why delete a partition if you don't have to?
<petaloid> oh, I was thinking about how to do it if gparted didn't have merge
<petaloid> right that should work
<LzrdKing> you mean move; it can merge
<petaloid> I should've deleted that extra ntfs partition from the start
<mohi1> wb hobgoblin =]
<jesup05> how do i check and see if my graphics will support 3d games
<Dana_> Chesamo!!
<Chesamo> Dana_!! Who are you o_O
<Dana_> wait brb changing name
<Dana_> it's white :p
<Chesamo> Oh, hi
<Dana_> i'm on xchat. need to find out how do i disconnect and change username
<ZachK_> Dana_: type /nick nickofchoice
<white> done thanks
<ZachK_> :-D
<white> So sorry for delay... my internet was down for 2 days
<white> phone line broke
<phaytmobile> Alright. I had the live cd environment for ubuntu 10 04 up last night. When I started it today it asks me for a user and pass. How do I get back in?
<swoody> phaytmobile: on the liveCD? Should be Ubuntu and no password
<ZachK_> phaytmobile: you should be able to log in.....
<ZachK_> if not type in Ubuntu like swoody said and then try it
<phaytmobile> Authentification failure
<swoody> phaytmobile: not sure about the caps, might be 'ubuntu'
<Appl6> phaytmobile: Did you install ubuntu?
<phaytmobile> Doesn't work lowercase or aplcaps or initial u capped.
<phaytmobile> Appl: no
<white> did chesamo went afk? :(
<ZachK_> white: i think so...whatcha need?
<white> well i was talking with him about getting drivers for USB modem for ubuntu and i need help
<white> and he told me it requires internet connection on ubuntu to get driver.
<white> now i'm trying to deal with ICS, via ethernet or wireless, doesn't matter
<white> but it's hopeless
<white> i'm on windows xp atm
<ZachK_> hmmm
<ZachK_> hey Bodsda
<Bodsda> hey ZachK_
<white> lol
<phaytmobile> So I guess there's no one here who knows what to do?
<white> http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/ that's what i'm talking about
<white> @zachk
<ZachK_> gimme a sec to check this out
<Appl6> phaytmobile: I'm not sure.  I could suggest: ubuntu/[blank] , ubuntu/ubuntu
<Appl6> phaytmobile: Or [blank]/[blank]
<phaytmobile> Nope.  Already tried blank blank. Ubuntu ubuntu doesn't work.
<Bodsda> !doesntwork
<Votebot> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<white> lol
<phaytmobile> Heh.
<phaytmobile> Like I said earlier
<phaytmobile> Authentification failure
<Bodsda> I wasnt here, cant see scroll back, please repost
<phaytmobile> Typing from phone so will be slow
<Appl6> phaytmobile: I'll do it.
<phaytmobile> K. Thank you
<swoody> phaytmobile: well, I see this has been a pretty common problem for a few people, but most are caused by some kind of hardware issue, be it damaged or just incompatible with Ubuntu. You might want to try disabling ACPI
<Appl6> Bodsda: The live CD for some reason is asking for a login.  He's tried a few username and password combinations, and they are giving him Authentication failures.
<Bodsda> ooo, cool
<Appl6> Bodsda: Also, the live CD worked for him last night.
<Bodsda> say wha
 * Bodsda calls sherlock
<Appl6> Bodsda: Yeah, I was here helping him with some stuff.
<phaytmobile> Locked room mystery.
 * ZachK_ (Secret Sherlock) responds
 * Bodsda will be back in a sec
<swoody> phaytmobile: so the liveCD booted just fine on this same computer last night? Did you happen to change any BIOS settings or boot parameters in that time?
<phaytmobile> No.
<swoody> hmm...
<swoody> this is a bit of a chin-scratcher
<Appl6> swoody: "Just fine" may not be accurate.  It took a really long time and did some odd things at boot.
<swoody> ah, I see
<Appl6> swoody: He has an old computer, but it took like 5 minutes to boot.
<phaytmobile> Alright. This is me. I'm on xp now.
<swoody> phaytmobile: are you familiar with how to pull up the Grub2 menu during bootup?
<Phayt> No, I'm not.
<Phayt> As appl said, it took a long time to boot.  When it did boot, I needed a driver for my wireless card.  So this morning I downloaded it from XP, then tried the CD again.  This time, it asks for a user/pass.
<Phayt> I began to install it last night, but cancelled the installation.
<Phayt> I think it may be partially installed, if that's possible.  Is there a way to kill it entirely then begin again?
<Chesamo> Phayt: Just starting the installation process will reformat and start your drive fresh
<Phayt> should I try to install from inside windows, then?
<Chesamo> Phayt: You mean Wubi?
<swoody> phaytmobile: just as your computer finished the POST from your BIOS, press 'Esc' a few times, and the Grub menu should come up
<Phayt> Possibly.  When I insert the cd while windows is running, one of the options is to install from inside windows
<Phayt> alright.  i'll try to boot from the cd again and see if i can get to the grub menu.
<phaytmobile> Alright.  I'm in the grub menu. I think
<swoody> phaytmobile: it shows you the various boot options and kernels?
<DannyPark> If I have a dual monitor setup, how to I get the second monitor to be an extension instead of additional screen space(ie panel goes across both monitors)
<phaytmobile> Try ubuntu without installing. Install ubuntu. Check disc for defects. Test memory. Boot from first hard disk.
<phaytmobile> Those are my options
<phaytmobile> Along the bottom it has help language keymap modes accessibility other bound to the function keys
<swoody> phaytmobile: are you on a black and white screen, or is it a colorful menu?
<phaytmobile> Dark red.
<phaytmobile> Arrow keys to navigate
<Chesamo> phaytmobile: You're on the CD's boot menu, not GRUB. swoody, doesn't he have to "try Ubuntu" before GRUB actually starts?
<Chesamo> Oh, bye phaytmobile.
<swoody> well actually, I think you can enter the parameters there by pressing F4
<swoody> or rather disabling acpi would be on F6
<Chesamo> Yeah, F4 is modes
<blue_anna> gnome terminal and bash are not playing well together on my machine -- it is definitely just gnome terminal, as on xterm it works fine
<kaegee> hi, I have set Mythbuntu to not auto load MythTV but to auto load XBMC. I set this in the "control panel" (can't remember the Linux name for control panel). Anyway, now when I log in it goes into XBMC and when I exit XBMC it goes back to the login screen. I can't access Ubuntu itself (even under other usernames including root). I'm a complete noob but hope it's simple solution (e.g. hold down "shift" or something when log
<LzrdKing> did you try holding down shift?
<DannyPark> if I have a file named vpnsetup.sh Im suppose to use to enable an external vpn connection into my university
<DannyPark> anyone know how Im suppose to open or use a .sh file
<LzrdKing> DannyPark: chmod +x vpnsetup.sh
<LzrdKing> to make it executable
<LzrdKing> then ./vpnsetup.sh to run it
<DannyPark> cooool. Thanks
<LzrdKing> you'll only need to do the chmod +x once
<creatix> http://tinychat.com/pugquit
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-15
<Jick> hi
<Chesamo> Hello, Jick
<Jick> I was trying to ask a question in the main #ubuntu channel but its like watching nascar or something in there. My question was quickly drowned out. :(
<pedro3005> Here, tumbleweed often rolls by
<Chesamo> Heh. What can we do for you?
<Jick> I was just trying to figure out how to remove the Leave Message option from the lock screen. I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=655475 but it seems that solution is no longer valid because the file that poster mentions doesn't even exist on my system. I have a fresh install of 10.04 on here.
<Chesamo> Hm....
<mohi1> pedro3005, are you now on 10.04 distro?
<pedro3005> no
<mohi1> ok
<mohi1> Jick, try finding the path /usr/share/applications/screensavers
<Jick> found it
<mohi1> idk exactly coz i am not in lucid right now
<mohi1> Jick, is there any file named lock-dialog-default.glade?
<mohi1> or starting with lock?
<Jick> for me that folder seems to contain the screensaver executables and nothing else.
<mohi1> ok
<mohi1> Jick, /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver-preferences is existing??
<Jick> looks like I have it. looks like its an executable.
<mohi1> eh
<mohi1> i just found a link showing the bug related to lock screen and it showed that path alone
<mohi1> Jick, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/542601 this is that
<robertson> hey anyone know how to get a wireless usb dongle to workin ubuntu....it wont see it ...but i can connect my phone and it runs flawless
<robertson> ive tried wine and ndis? rapper
<robertson> hahahahahahahahahaa rapper
<robertson> wrapper
<robertson> still no go
<robertson> ive tried mount...un mount...standing on one foot.....standing on head.....even stickin out my tounge and consentrating......
<That_Wiki_Guy> duanedesign: Ping
<duanedesign> |>0n9
<That_Wiki_Guy> duanedesign: Hear anything on what I asked you bout?
<Silver_Fox_> Welcome back tenach
<tenach> Thanks Silver_Fox_
<AJH101> Hi - simple question - why does a whole prog grey out sometimes?
<Akos> hi AJH101, it's because it's taking longer then expected to do what you wanted
<Akos> in a Windows OS you might call it 'freezing'
<AJH101> oic - playonlinux has been greyed for several minutes - how to proceed?
<Akos> AJH101: well if you have the patience, wait with it, if not, hit the X button and close it, Force Quit that is
<AJH101> ok thank
<Silver_Fox_> Thank you for answering that Akos  :)
<Silver_Fox_> I was a little occupied
<hobgoblin> you were making tea ...
<Silver_Fox_> And reading something VERY important ;)
<hobgoblin> The Sun
<Akos> Silver_Fox_: oh, my pleasure, that's why i'm here (:
<Dana_> hey chesamo
<Dana_> oh he isn't here
<dostokhan> i'm having trouble with networking two ubuntu pcs
<dostokhan> hello again :)
<dostokhan> can anyone help me networking two ubuntu pcs
<dostokhan> i've been trying for over 4 hours and i'm losing hope
<shahan> I have installed "PlayOnLinux"
<shahan> from "Ubuntu Software Center"
<shahan> then I started it from Application>Games>PlayOnLinux
<shahan> after starting the programm
<shahan> I click on Forward
<shahan> now.... its "Downloading Packages" for about 10 mins...
<shahan> as there it is not showing any duration, percentage and so on...
<shahan> "Downloading Updates..."
<shahan> http://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww145/shahan011/downloadingupdate.png
<shahan> the screenshot I am facing
<shahan> the PlayOnLinux is not finishing
<pedro3005> maybe try running it from the terminal
<tgpraveen> if I want to block access to some site eg google.com then such a thing can't be achieved using a firewall right?
<tgpraveen> am I right in understanding that firewall controls what external sites can acess my pc but not what sites can be accessed from my pc
<nigelb> not external "sites" but external locations
<nigelb> you set wat ips can access your computer
<tgpraveen> nigelb: so what is the answer to my original question can it be done by using a firewall?
<nigelb> tgpraveen: your question was "if you were right in thinking it can't be controlled by firewall," and I think you're right.
<tgpraveen> nigelb: so just to understand you right I can't block access to a site/ip using a firewall
<tgpraveen> I would need a proxy server with some filtering set up?
<nigelb> I believe so, but I'm not so sure, but if you want to set that up, I can link to some blogposts that may help
<nigelb> somone on the team had written that stuff quite recently
<nigelb> well, not someone, bodhi had written :)
<nigelb> tgpraveen: http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/how-to-transparent-proxy/ might help :)
<tgpraveen> nigelb: thanks for link and time
<tgpraveen> bye
 * Drogba Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!!New BranD!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-16
<stlsaint> has anyone used dropbox and how secure is it?
<ZachK_> hello zeroseven0183
<zeroseven0183> ZachK_: good morning
<ZachK_> zeroseven0183: good evening for me..it's almost seven at night for me
<zeroseven0183> I see. So how's your computing?
<ZachK_> zeroseven0183: depends upon the are of computing...why?
<zeroseven0183> Sorry but is it 7PM saturday or 7PM sunday?
<ZachK_> sat
<zeroseven0183> I see. Have you seen Robin Hood?
<ZachK_> zeroseven0183: not to be rude but what does robin hood have to do with computing skills?
<ZachK_> and which robin hood...i've seen several
<zeroseven0183> Haha
<zeroseven0183> Yeah, sorry to jump ideas
<zeroseven0183> Russell Crowe's Robin Hood
<ZachK_> i don't believe it's out yet
<zeroseven0183> Hmmm.. I see. Anyway, how's your Ubuntu machine going?
<stlsaint> robin hood is out...i plan to see it today!
<zeroseven0183> stlsaint: The movie is very good. Actually, I saw it last night.
<zeroseven0183> But I have to re-read my history again to see if the facts are accurate
<HoboSteaux> hey so i have a 2 parter: first i tried a last ditch fglrx install since i was gettin very bad frames in video playback with a x1650. unfortunately it bricked the video and grub doesn not show so i can not getinto the terminal at anytime before the video kicks in. is there any way with a live cd that i could boot into the terminal on my current installation to reverse fglrx (ssh is not installed by default on lubuntu)
<ZachK_> zeroseven0183: unfortunately i'm not using an ubuntu machine...
<HoboSteaux> 2nd: does anyone know why video playback would be stuttering, its an 800 x 640 tv screen (dvi out), radeon x1650 pro, celeron 2.5
<zeroseven0183> Here we go...
<zeroseven0183> HoboSteaux: I'd like to help you on that but my skills aren't good enough. I'll look for some answers in the web.
<HoboSteaux> oh dont worry about researching anything for me, i was just throwing it out there for anyone that knew offhand
<zeroseven0183> Have you asked the people in #ubuntu about that?
<HoboSteaux> i know itll turn into a quick flamewar/[duh! its in the forums dumbass]
<ZachK_> !language | HoboSteaux
<Votebot> HoboSteaux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pedro3005> ZachK_, don't need to be so strict now
<pedro3005> he wasn't offending anyone
<zeroseven0183> HoboSteaux: I didn't find anything similar that could help. Sorry
<HoboSteaux> alright thank you man
<HoboSteaux> im having problems with laggy video playback on tv out, ati x1650, celeron 2.5
<stlsaint> so no one has used dropbox?
<nigelb> stlsaint: I know people who've used it
<stlsaint> nigelb: nevermind...i thought it would be a bit more secure than it really is...
<stlsaint> maybe good for sharing family photos but thats about it
<nigelb> stlsaint: flickr is way better
<nigelb> or picasa
<tenach> stlsaint, the only person I knew who used dropbox is also the same person who burned me and forced me out of working with two clients.  I don't like dropbox.
<nigelb> you can set access rights for each picture
<stlsaint> tenach: hehe
<stlsaint> nigelb: yes this i know but i was hoping it was more secure as in a way to possibly store backups
<nigelb> stlsaint: flickr doesn't loose your pics either
<nigelb> I storemy backups on picasa
<nishanth>  someone in here who can help with microsoft media server plugin
<kermiac> nishanth: I haven't needed mms plugin it but have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kermiac> oops, extra "it" hehe
<nishanth> yes i have
<stevepl> hello everyone,i have got a new core-i7 hp dv6 laptop and it has problem running any live distro, but i can succefully boot using noapic nolapic mode , it is worse since it detects only a single core, plz help
<nishanth> it is still not working properly....i mean like the video starts but it all it show is a frozen picture
<nigelb> 1/ws 24
<nigelb> gr
<kermiac> nishanth: got a url of the site you're having troubles with?
<nishanth> wait a sec
<nishanth> mms://208.77.20.22/asianet_web1
<nishanth> hey let me give you the URL try using it in vlc
<nishanth> mms://208.77.20.22/asianet_web1
<nishanth> anyclues?
<kermiac> hm... not working in vlc, smplayer or totem... just firing up a VM to see if windows handles it
<nishanth> vlc does not respond at all when i try it, but totem atleast tells buffering and the stops
<ddecator> yah, vlc isn't doing anything for me
<zeroseven0183> nishanth: Do you have any similar sites that we can test? It could be that the site has problems?
<nishanth> one sec i could give you a different link
<nishanth> but from the same site
<nishanth> http://olangal.com/movies/watch-malayalam-movies-online/2057-surya.html
<kermiac> that file's not working for me in a windows VM either. tried wmp & media player classic
<nishanth> a different live stream
<nigelb> well, mystery solved, server down I think
<nigelb> 'You don't have permission to access /movies/watch-malayalam-movies-online/2057-surya.html on this server.
<ddecator> i don't even get that warning, just nothing, haha
<nishanth> well i have a different link from a different site....but i dont know if it is still live
<nishanth> nigelb: at times they do go down.. but i cant play it even when they are live
<kermiac> yup same for me in a vm ^^ no warning or anything - just blank/black
<nigelb> nishanth: seems to be a trouble at the provider end, kermiac tested on windows too
<nigelb> I just attened uds remotely, so I know live audio can be played
<ddecator> nigelb: +1
<nishanth> any of guys know any other website that use microsoft media server plugin
<nigelb> ddecator: I did tell you about chromium right?
<kermiac> nasa uses it IIRC
<kermiac> & their videos work ok
<ddecator> nigelb: that it's default for netbook but firefox is staying for desktop?
<nishanth> so that i can confirm that this does not work for me
<nigelb> ddecator: I told you it would be default for netbook for screen real estate
<nigelb> desktop I was pretty sure mozilla team could make it :)
<ddecator> nigelb: ah, that makes sense. ff4 should address that, but i understand they need something more immediate, at least for maverick
<ddecator> i just realized that my notifications stopped >:(
<nigelb> ddecator: yeah, also, I think they did a lot fo ground work with unity
<nigelb> you saw the keynote right?
<ddecator> part, not all
<nishanth> one tangential question which is better lucid or karmic?????? i used lucid earlier but my computer freezes and had to hardboot hell lot of times
<nigelb> nishanth: did you log a bug for those issues
<ddecator> nishanth: waiting until a month after release usually helps =)
<ddecator> but lucid is better imo
<nigelb> lucid is by far the rest
<nigelb> s/rest/best
<nigelb> sigh, some day I'll learn to spell
<nishanth> so wat is the verdict....upgrade now, or after one month or stay with karmic
<kermiac> nishanth: I think it depends on the computer you use it on - on all but 1 of mine I agree that lucid is better. However on another i need to do a hard reboot 15 times or so before I can eventually log in
<ddecator> nishanth: if you have an ati video card, i'd say wait
<ddecator> ati is acting all kinds of strange on lucid...
<kermiac> but that's a very weird laptop - HP HDX9300
<nishanth> intel graphics card with i5 processor
<ddecator> you _should_ be good then. you can always try with a live cd to see if that has any issues
<kermiac> nishanth: with that config I would definitely install lucid
<nigelb> try running a lucid livecd and checkout, works fine, go for it
<nishanth> and yes i noticed that if i use  intel driver instead of vesa my computer freezes
<ddecator> great minds...
<nishanth> i mean on karmic
<nigelb> ddecator: think alike :D
<ddecator> nigelb: exactly, haha
<nigelb> ddecator: haha
<nishanth> anyone know why this could be that when i use intel driver instead of vesa my computer freezes?
<nigelb> nishanth: please log bugs for issues you face so the X team can look into it
<nishanth> nigelb : how do i do that...i am newbee to linux..still in the process of migration from windows
<nigelb> ddecator: its on the find the right package page right?
<ddecator> nigelb: not sure, let me check. i know xserver-xorg-video-intel is the default...
<nigelb> ddecator: btw, try killing and restarting notify osd
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting
<nigelb> ok, nishanth you may want to read ^ page for X troubles
<nigelb> it may be technical, if you've got doubts, pop by in #ubuntu-bugs and explain you want to file a bug about freezes and what you're finding difficult
<nigelb> btw, all 3 of us are always there so if you dont get response for sometime, feel free to ping one of us
<nishanth> ok... i guess i have had enough help for today.. i am off to upgrade to lucid
<nigelb> ok, happy upgrade :)
<nishanth> thanx everyone
<kermiac> have fun nishanth :)
<zeroseven0183> enjoy
<zeroseven0183> My turn: I just noticed that Nautilus is not recognizing my USB disks. It does not automount any flash drive I insert.
<zeroseven0183> But Disk Utility detects them
<zeroseven0183> Any thoughts?
<ddecator> is nautilus set to automount external media?
<zeroseven0183> I didn't change anything in Nautilus, so yes.
<zeroseven0183> I believe Nautilus automounts external media by default, right?
<ddecator> should
<zeroseven0183> But I can mount the drives easily with Disk Utility
<zeroseven0183> I'm wondering what went wrong
<zeroseven0183> Last night I was able to see immediately the partition/USB drive
<nigelb> hm, thats strage
<zeroseven0183> But now, I have to do that
<zeroseven0183> I'm thinking the last update I installed caused that but that's unusual
<ddecator> does it persist after a restart?
<zeroseven0183> Still a problem after a reboot
<nigelb> trying the same media?
<zeroseven0183> I have three different USB drives which I tested and none of them were automatically mounted by Nautilus
<ddecator> try opening a nautilus window, then go to Edit > Preferances > Media and see if Browse Media when Inserted is checked
<ddecator> not sure if that's related to mounting or not, but only option i see in the preferences window that's related
<kermiac> zeroseven0183: try the steps outline at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<nigelb> I see the same issue with cdrom on my computer
 * ddecator looks for a nautilus bug report
<zeroseven0183> I deactivated and reactivated the media_automount
<zeroseven0183> But same thing
<ddecator> what version of ubuntu?
<zeroseven0183> as stated in the link kermiac posted
<zeroseven0183> 10.04
<zeroseven0183> nigelb: So you have the same issue with your CDRom?
<kermiac> hmmm.... very strange
<nigelb> zeroseven0183: yup, just manually mounted
<nigelb> I shuold log a bug after restarting and confirming its not media specific
<nigelb> but first, THGTTG
<zeroseven0183> As soon as I insert the drive, I see it in the computer:/// (Location)
<zeroseven0183> but it's not mounted automatically so that I can see it in the left panel
<zeroseven0183> nigelb: Let me know the bug report number you're filing so I can "second the motion"
<nigelb> I dont see it in computer:/// location unless I mount it manually
<ddecator> yah, i'm not seeing any promising reports so far
<nigelb> since this is a commericial vcd, could be something related to that
<zeroseven0183> How about a USB flash drive?
<nigelb> flash drive works beautifully
 * nigelb goes afk, hitchhikers guide to the galexy bekons
<ddecator> haha
<zeroseven0183> cool
<zeroseven0183> I found a thread similar to this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1456174
<ddecator> hm, only report i found that could be related says that other users are able to automount just fine
<ddecator> it's hard to tell if nautilus really is at fault or not
<ddecator> man, i loaded the forum and firefox froze...
<ddecator> ah, there we go
<ddecator> could be related. says it was fixed with an update though. have you checked to make sure there aren't any new updates?
<zeroseven0183> As of now, I have all the updates installed
<ddecator> what about running 'sudo fdisk -l' like it suggests on the forum?
<zeroseven0183> It just lists the devices
<zeroseven0183> and I can see it
<ddecator> hm, on the forums the op couldn't see it...i'm honestly not sure what package is to blame here. i want to say nautilus, but i could be wrong
<zeroseven0183> Wait, I'll try it with Lubuntu on the other partition
<zeroseven0183> Automount works with Lubuntu
<ddecator> supports nautilus then, but still not entirely sure
<zeroseven0183> ddecator: Nautilus is really acting strange for the past few hours
<ddecator> in other ways too?
<zeroseven0183> Now that I'm back to Ubuntu, it's able to automount the drive
<zeroseven0183> In just a matter of minutes :)
<ddecator> haha, of course
<ddecator> minutes? o.o
<ddecator> well at least it's working i suppose...i need to get to bed though. hope it keeps working for you =)
<zeroseven0183> Sure
<zeroseven0183> Thanks
<karl_k> hi all ! i have just upgraded to 10.4 on my netbook and suddenly all windows vanish
<karl_k> whatever i open, it just gets minimized&vanishes immediately
<karl_k> even the logout window vanishes
<zeroseven0183> karl_k: Normally, I do a fresh install instead of upgrading
<zeroseven0183> Because there are some unknown issues when upgrading
<karl_k> well , that would be the windows way
<zeroseven0183> Can you check if the programs are still running in System Monitor?
<karl_k> but i see that my old usernames dont work at all, i have just added a new user, and the same problem
<karl_k> the program run fine, they just seem to be minimized
<karl_k> i can click the icon on the top left, the window shows up, but immediately vanishes again
<karl_k> the normal gnome interface works fine, but the nbr doesnt, not the nbr not the nbr 2d
<zeroseven0183> The UNE?
<karl_k> yep
<karl_k> in the login screen you can select gnome, nbe, nbe 2d. only the first works
<zeroseven0183> Can you try booting to an earlier kernel?
<zeroseven0183> Have you tried...\
<karl_k> no i have not, which would be the correct kernel version for 10.4 ?
<karl_k> i got lots...
<zeroseven0183> 2.6.32-16
<zeroseven0183> I believe
<zeroseven0183> But just go one kernel version back at a time
<karl_k> hmm i run 2.6.32-22-generic
<knoxx> hi, i'm having problems with setting the X.conf to load the 1024x768 resolution on boot instead of nvidia-auto-select +0+0 , can you plz tell me what to put there instead of that line ?
<kidtp> hello, does anyone know how to use wine? i am trying to download the htc sync for my droid erris, but it is only for windows. any help?
<ZachK_> kidtp: i know how to use wine..somewhat
<phillw> kidtp: either http://www.winehq.org/ or the main sub-forum area over at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313
<kidtp> zachk_: ok thanks
<kidtp> phillw: thanks
<ZachK_> kidtp: check out those links...should have all you need
<ZachK_> good one phillw
<drubin> kidtp: Have you gotten the file downloaded?
<kidtp> drubin: when i try to download it an error pops up that says it is not a zipfile
<kidtp> drubin: then i tried saving it instead and then maybe move it into wine but i am lost now
<drubin> kidtp: Ok so where did you save the file too?
<kidtp> drubin: i have no idea. it wouldn't let me choose
<drubin> kidtp: it is possible in downloads
<kidtp> drubin: ya i just found it
<drubin> kidtp: Open up a terminal and type cd ~/Downloads/
<kidtp> drubin: it is in downloads
<drubin> then type "wine <filename.exe>" with out quotes
<kidtp> ok
<drubin> kidtp: that should install the sync software but I am not sure it will work with USB ;/
<kidtp> i hope it does
<drubin> kidtp: else what do you want to sync because most things you don't need software ;-p I have a nexus one and use it all the time with ubuntu
<drubin> nhandler: please remove voice
<kidtp> drubin: there is an update for droid eris and i want to get it but it will erase all my contacts and i dont feel like asking everyone again
<drubin> kidtp: Are your contacts synced to google?
<kidtp> drubin: how do i do that?
<drubin> kidtp: I used mybackup from the market to backup my contacts
<drubin> there is a trial 30day app, but that is all you need
<drubin> "mybackup" is its name
<drubin> it saves your backuped configs/sms/mms/contacts and other stuff to your SD kard
<drubin> card
<kidtp> hmm
<kidtp> and then it will all be there after the update?
<drubin> kidtp: It should
<drubin> but updates shouldn't erase your stuff
<drubin> but this backs it up so you can restore it after
<kidtp> the update told me i would have to resync my contacts
<kidtp> so i can back this up online too?
<kidtp> i did the sd card option but where would online go?
<drubin> kidtp: to their servers
<drubin> but you have to pay for that
<kidtp> oh ok
<kidtp> if it erases my apps do i just reinstall the app to get every thing back?, drubin
<drubin> kidtp: Yes
<drubin> that is what I did
<drubin> but as for your backupnig up your contacts to google
<drubin> kidtp: simply go to settings account and sync and enable it ;=p
<kidtp> drubin: i hope your right
<drubin> kidtp: try a few backup apps
<kidtp> drubin: im installing the update right now...a little too late lol
<kidtp> drubin it is taking awhile to download
<drubin> I have updated my N1 a few times
<ps__> i am planning to upgrade from jaunty to lucid on a dual boot machine...is there any other way (like using synaptic) instead of fresh install
<nishanth> what does this mean.....(EE) VESA kernel modesetting driver in use refuse to load
<nishanth> it comes with a prompt saying ubuntu running in low graphics mode
<nishanth> what does this mean.....(EE) VESA kernel modesetting driver in use refuse to load, it comes with a prompt saying ubuntu running in low graphics mode
<nishanth> what does this mean.....(EE) VESA kernel modesetting driver in use refuse to load
<nishanth> <nishanth> it comes with a prompt saying ubuntu running in low graphics mode
<drubin> kidtp: did you get sorted
<kidtp> drubin: ya thanks
<kidtp> drubin: i had to shut off my laptop to go outside and help my dad. it has been done for awhile now
<drubin> kidtp: No worries just thought I would check up
<kidtp> drubin: so if i install and uninstall the app will the trial start over?
<drubin> kidtp: Not sure
<kidtp> drubin: im guessing you just bought it?
<nishanth> anyone know how to fix a badly configured video driver?
<nishanth> anyone know what this mean.....(EE) VESA kernel modesetting driver in use refuse to load, it comes with a prompt saying ubuntu running in low graphics mode
<nishanth> so dead
<AJH101> Hi can anyone help me to get Transmission (torrent client) to auto start please?
<pedro3005> hello AJH101
<AJH101> Hi
<pedro3005> Have you tried inserting it at System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications?
<AJH101> have got the 'auto remember running apps' tcked but no joy
<AJH101> where do I find the app to choose?
<pedro3005> AJH101, just put 'transmission' as the command
<pedro3005> without quotes
<AJH101> pedro thanks will let you know how it works!
<AJH101> thanks
<ZachK_> hey Appl6!
<Appl6> Hello.
<ZachK_> Appl6: how be you today?
<Appl6> ZachK_: Well, thanks.
<ZachK_> :-D
<daimaru> um test test :)
<daimaru> does anyone know a tool to monitor cpu frequency on intel core i5-750 cpu ?
<daimaru> cpufrequtils does not work, neither does CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor applet
<Appl6> daimaru: What do you mean "does not work"?  Also, you can try "less /proc/cpuinfo" from a terminal, and look for the lines starting with "cpu MHz" to indicate the frequency of each core.
<daimaru> proc cpuinfo gives me cpu MHz: 3715.457 but when i try to add the montitoring applet to the panel i get an error saying that cpu scaling is unsupported
<daimaru> model name:Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 750  @ 2.67GHz   \n cpu MHz: 3715.457
<daimaru> just not sure if it is the actual frequency its running since i cant monitor it in realtime
<Appl6> daimaru: Please put my nick in your messages.
<daimaru> @Appl6 sorry new to this
<Appl6> daimaru: CPU scaling means _changing_ the frequency.  Monitoring is different from changing.  If your CPU does not, in fact, support CPU scaling, then you don't have to monitor the frequency; the frequency will always be the same.
<Appl6> daimaru: However, I don't know whether or not your CPU supports scaling.  It may just be that Linux, or cpufrequtils, or whatever it is, _thinks_ your CPU doesn't support it.
<daimaru> @Appl6 yeah i think so too the intel i5 series has this Turbo boost thing and I just wanted to see if it actually works under linux
<Appl6> daimaru: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321028&page=2
<Appl6> daimaru: See also the link to the Red Hat Knowledgebase that is mentioned in the thread (copied here for convenience): http://kbase.redhat.com/faq/docs/DOC-17124
<daimaru_> @Appl6: thank and sorry just encountered a new and weird problem. which i thougt i had solved. my keyboard seems to sometimes just stop working. only since 10.04 never before did it now work. thats why i had to restart just now to get typing back :)
<daimaru_> Appl6: will check the forum thread thank you and i guess i will have to troubleshoot the keyboard thing somehow
<Appl6> daimaru_: No problem.  Do you have a wireless keyboard?  Can you look at "dmesg | less" and see if there's anything strange related to your keyboard.
<daimaru_> Appl6: no thats just the weird thing. its plugged in not wireless
<Appl6> daimaru_: If the keyboard is really a problem, you can add an onscreen keyboard to the panel, so that you can at least do something before restarting.
<daimaru_> Appl6: never had a problem like that before and thought i had solved it because it used to happen within the first 5 minutes of system start normally. now my system was up and running for 5 hours give or take.
<daimaru_> Appl6: Cool how do i get the onscreen keyboard=
<Appl6> daimaru_: Right click on the panel, select Add to Panel.
<Appl6> daimaru_: Select Custom Application Launcher.
<daimaru_> Appl6: yep
<Appl6> daimaru_: Name: Onscreen Keyboard    Command: onboard    then click OK.
<Appl6> daimaru_: Actually, you can name it whatever you want.
<daimaru_> Appl6: ok done works thanks alot
<Appl6> daimaru_: Sure.
<daimaru_> Appl6: at least now i can tell you if it stops working again. last time i was sitting there copy pasting "brb" and then realizing that i cant copy the enter command :)
<Appl6> daimaru_: Are you using Pidgin?
<daimaru_> Appl6: do you have any idea which log i could look into (now that i restarted) where there might still be something about the keyboard thing logged ?  -- pidgin=no
<Appl6> daimaru_: Yes, the "dmesg | less" would look at one of the logs.
<Appl6> daimaru_: You can also look at "less /var/log/messages"
<daimaru_> Appl6: yeah looking at it right now, but isnt the stuff in /var/log/messages cleared durring reboot?
<Appl6> daimaru_: You may be right.  I'm not sure.
<daimaru_> Appl6: just checking the sytem log viewer it has the old logs too. but will take some time to find something about keyboard. i did see this but not sure if its normal --> module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel. [    5.932697] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint
<daimaru_> Appl6: will take a thorough look at the logs. Tanks for your help
<Appl6> Appl6: /var/log/messages does get reset, but you should have older versions (messages.1, messages.2, maybe others) in your /var/log directory.
<Appl6> daimaru_: "tainting" the kernel means that you're using a non-free driver (for your NVIDIA card).  This is to let anyone debugging the kernel know that the problem might be coming from this module where the source isn't available.
<daimaru_> Appl6: ok
<daimaru_> Appl6: well i cant find anything in the logs. all the older logs from today are from the morning. and the ones from just now don't say anything special. Guess I will have to google a bit to see if anyone else has had this problem.
<Appl6> daimaru_: A kind of shotgun solution is "sudo grep -r keyboard /var/log | less"
<daimaru_> Appl6: gonna look through that. but found alot of other people having problems with keyboard and mouse in ubuntu 10.04. my mouse acted up once too. like it was not polling correctly or something. but the keyboard thing seems to be more frequent.
<Appl6> daimaru_: Can you paste some links, please?
<daimaru_> Appl6: http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/ubuntu-10-04-full-bugs-keyboard-stops-working-seems-popular-help-197822851.html
<daimaru_> Appl6: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468165&page=2
<daimaru_> Appl6: this one seems to be more informative http://blog.ichinmay.com/2010/05/03/ubuntu-10-04-upgrade-from-9-10-usb-keyboard-mouse-problem/
<daimaru_> Appl6: damn most people have the problem that their keyboard does not work from the start. mine does so it will probably be harder to find a solution. Its a bit late here so i am going to bed. But i will post this problem on ubuntuforums.org with the log file attached, incase you are not in this chat server tomorrow. you can find me under my username daimaru.
<daimaru_> Appl6: thanks for your help and input will let you know if i find a fix. night
<Appl6> daimaru_: Bye.
<daimaru_> Appl6: bye
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-09
<[styx]> lol
<[styx]> ubuntu randomly loggged me out
<nit-wit> you mean the #ubuntu
<nit-wit> or your OS
<froq> How the **** do I change text color in xChat?!  I went to preferences and thought I was doing it correct, however it was to not avail!
<ApOgEE> hello all
<stlsaint> duanedesign: ping
<duanedesign> stlsaint: pong
<stlsaint> duanedesign: oh hey
<stlsaint> duanedesign: we can talk in -dev if your in there
<s7nf> Hey guys. There is one program which I need, but at downloads it is listed as Debian software
<s7nf> this usually means that it is not for ubuntu. Am I right? Is there anything I can do?
<stlsaint> s7nf: you do know that ubuntu is built with debian so that software is safe for ubuntu use
<stlsaint> s7nf: first off what package are we talking about here?
<s7nf> hi stlsaint , im talking about http://orange.biolab.si/nightly_builds.html
<s7nf> btw, what is meant by the word package?
<stlsaint> s7nf: nice app there (in google summer of code too ;) )
<stlsaint> s7nf: just the app name
<stlsaint> is what i was asking about
<stlsaint> s7nf: well i would say that it is safe to install that app on your machine
<s7nf> ok tnx, will do that :)
<stlsaint> s7nf: "Packages are not signed as they are made automatically so you will probably be warned about this."
<stlsaint> s7nf: ^^ something to be aware of
<s7nf> ok, tnx
<s7nf> stlsaint,  you still here? After installing it, and trying to run it, I get this error: ImportError: No module named orngEnviron . Should I set the environment variables?
<stlsaint> s7nf: check the website documentation first
<stlsaint> i do not know what environment variable must be set for a app to run in this manner
<duanedesign> bioterror: ping
<UndiFineD> pang
<bioterror> duanedesign, dong!
<duanedesign> hello bioterror
<duanedesign> bioterror: have a second for a PM?
<MacMan1> Having trouble installing Kubuntu, mounting fails early on.  any ideas?
<stlsaint> MacMan1: bad iso download or bad install medium
<stlsaint> cd, usb, etc
<MacMan1> ok, sounds good.  I'll try again.
<MacMan1> thanks!
<aztek> hi all...
<DraZoro> Hi aztek
<aztek> it is difficult for me to find ubuntu books or linux books in my town...
<aztek> any body has the e-books?
<DraZoro> You need hard copies ?
<aztek> e-books..
<DraZoro> aztek : Google is your friend ....
<holstein> aztek: what are you looking for?
<DraZoro> azteck: There so many topics ..my internet is giving me issues now
<holstein> the ubuntu wikis are quite handy
<holstein> assuming you have internet access everywhere
<coalwater> any one uses xchat here?
<holstein> coalwater: i have in the past
<holstein> whats up?
<aztek> holstein: ok, i am going to browsing.. :-D
<coalwater> well, xchat is acting weird, if u check the user list ull find coalwater, coalwater_ , coalwater__ , all 3 in the channel, and they are all active, it doesn't time out, and if u talk to any one i get a notifcation, it's annoying, i want to kill the rest
<Error404NotFound> moo
<holstein> thats probably less to do with xchat
<holstein> and more to do with users
<holstein> i would ghost your nick
<holstein> and make sure you dont have any other clients running
<coalwater> yea, i can ghost my self but i cant ghost the rest
<coalwater> i get an xchat notification with any name
<holstein> well, it *should* get sorted out
<holstein> eventually
<holstein> you can ask freenode to clean them out
<holstein> or a + in here to kick them
<coalwater> they come back when i re login
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> thats odd
<holstein> i suppose in that case
<holstein> i would look for .xchat
<holstein> or whatever the config is
<holstein> in /home
<holstein> and throw it out
<holstein> you could rename it temporarily
<holstein> so you can revert
<holstein> IF that doesnt do anything
<mang0> I need to use super grub on a floppy drive, I have the ISO, how do I make it bootable?
<coalwater> ok, ill delete every thing , i dont mind re configuring
<holstein> mang0: what are you trying to do?
<coalwater> brb for now
<mang0> holstein: for some reason, grub won't boot iup windows. It gets stuck on a underscore
<mang0> I need supergrub to try it :)
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> i dont
<holstein> win7 just boots for me
<holstein> coalwater: the other users
<holstein> they didnt budge
<coalwater> holstein, they came back with me ? lol
<holstein> im still not convinced the issue is on your end
<holstein> coalwater: i think it just seems like they did
<holstein> they actually didnt go anywhere
<coalwater> they should time out
<holstein> i think they are just stuck
<holstein> coalwater: *should*
<coalwater> coalwater_,  test
<coalwater> i still get the notifications :( lol
<holstein> odd
<mang0> but how do I make a floopy disk bootable anyway? I need to write the iso to it...how?
<holstein> well
<holstein> coalwater: that depends
<holstein> you could get coalwater notifications
<holstein> and coalwater__ or coalwater_whatever
<holstein> would ping you
<holstein> mang0: well, i can reffer you to the grub wiki
<holstein> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<coalwater> holstein_ , wouldnt ping u would it
<holstein> thats where i go for that kind of think
<mang0> k thanks
<holstein> mang0: but, i would be trying to make the current grub just boot windows
<mang0> Tried that :/
<holstein> since, for most everyone else, this is auto-magic
<mang0> I WILL TRY MORE!
<holstein> coalwater: if you say holstein_whatever
<holstein> i should get a ping
<holstein> but, i have it set up that way
<holstein> coalwater: i would pop into #freenode for a minute
<holstein> and see if someone would just kill your extras
<holstein> mang0: what version of linux/windows?
<mang0> ubuntu 11.04, win XP
<holstein> and , not to be captain obvious
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> from ubuntu
<holstein> run in a terminal
<holstein> sudo update-grub
<holstein> and reboot
<holstein> assuming you havent done that*
<mang0> Done that, twice :/
<holstein> OK
<holstein> well, i say doing anything with a floppy
<holstein> not a move forward
<holstein> mang0: you see windows in the grub list?
<mang0> yes holstein
<holstein> and whats the hard drive layout?
<holstein> just one drive?
<holstein> lin win and swap partitions?
<mang0> hold, on, I'm going to reboot, will take 1 sec
<mang0> 2 hds, identical, one win, one linux
<mang0> right, sec
<mang0> holstein: I'm back
<holstein> mang0: o/
<holstein> if i were you
<holstein> i would probably try something like http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> pretty sure you can try that 'live' basically
<test> coalwater_, test
<test> :@
<philipballew> does anyone know a way to watch mark's keynote?
<holstein> then, im assuming you mean you have 2 identical types of hard drives
<holstein> you could always unplug the lin one
<mang0> holstein: yes, they are identical
<mang0> and yes, that's what I did
<mang0> but it's a faf
<mang0> I have to take the outside of the tower off
<mang0> and reach in
<holstein> faf?
<mang0> bother
<holstein> right
<mang0> lol.
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so, you *temprorarily* unpluge the lin one
<holstein> run fixmbr or whatever it is
<holstein> then, you can chose from the bios at least
<holstein> most machine have a popup to choose the boot device anyways
<holstein> but, i would try GAG
<mang0> yes, but if I choose the win one first then I can't even get to grub
<mang0> And I'm going to put it on a floppy disk
<mang0> :D
<holstein> assuming you feel comfortable restoring grub and mbr
<mang0> O.o
 * mang0 thinks
<holstein> mang0: ?
<holstein> if you choose the win one
<holstein> then, boot windows
<mang0> hm?
<holstein> you have to reboot anyways
<holstein> to get to lin
<holstein> then, select the lin one
<holstein> with my EEEpc
<holstein> i hit escape
<holstein> and choose whatever i want to boot
<mang0> you mean manually change the bios every time I want to boot windows or grub?!
<holstein> thats a do-able work around
<mang0> *linux
<holstein> mang0: kind of
<holstein> i mean hit a button
<holstein> that selects the boot device
<holstein> using the bios
<holstein> but not entering into the bios config each time
<mang0> for me, I have to go into the bios, select 1st and 2nd boot device, then reboot
<holstein> i mean, do what you want
<holstein> but doing anything with a floppy disc
<holstein> ...
<mang0> lol
<mang0> but
<holstein> try GAG
<mang0> will do
<holstein> philipballew: ??
<holstein> whats it on?
<holstein> TV?
<holstein> mark shuttleworth?
<philipballew> i would say internet video
<philipballew> teah, from UDS
<philipballew> *yeah
<holstein> should be something open right?
<holstein> shoot a link
<holstein> and i'll try it
<philipballew> i havent found one yet
<philipballew> if i do ill shoot it to the channel
<nlsthzn> trying to convert m4a to mp3 using WinFF (ffmpeg) and I keep getting an error Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'
<holstein> philipballew: you mean in general
<holstein> is it up somewhere
<holstein> i see :)
<mang0> holstein: I've worked it out!
<mang0> woot
<holstein> mang0: ?
<holstein> with a floppy disc?
<mang0> you see, I've installed winXP a couple of times, and win boot loader seems to think that I have two copies of windows, I have to select wich one to boot from (only one works)
<mang0> it seems ubuntu is detecting the one that doesnt exist
<mang0> grub is detecting*
<mang0> http://pastebin.com/4AYL6ezp
<holstein> coco
<holstein> cool*
<holstein> i was going to ask about that
<holstein> but you seemed so sure you only have win and lin
<holstein> i have a restore partition that shows up in grub
<holstein> shows up as vista
<bioterror> should be then on another sdX partition
<mang0> hm...If grub showed both of them, it would be fine
<holstein> sometimes you gotta fiddle with what grub finds automagically
<mang0> strange how it only shows one of them...
<bioterror> but mang0 has windows on two hdd's
<mang0> how do I change grub manually? or change it like that...
<mang0> no no
<mang0> I have windows on one, linux n the other
<mang0> I did have windows on two, but i installed linux on one of them
<bioterror> you didnt clear the whole disk ;)
<holstein> enough of something hanging around to cause issues
<bioterror> I would suggest to keep windows on primary hdd
<mang0> bioterror: Actually, i had to pick wich copy of windows to start looong before I installed ubuntu
<mang0> even though, only one "copy" worked
<bioterror> why you didnt clear that boot.ini
<bioterror> or what was that
<mang0> the other just said "fatel error"
<mang0> fatal*
<holstein> i did a win7 restore here
<bioterror> still, fix your boot.ini
<holstein> before installing ubuntu
<holstein> but, i dont think i'll bother next time
<holstein> ive only booted in once to make sure grub was working
<mang0> how do I fix boot.ini?
<bioterror> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/289022 geee
 * nlsthzn stopped trying to use WInFF... Sound Converter did the trick... just in case anyone was wondering :p
<bioterror> windows boot.ini on google and first hit
<mang0> lol k
<coalwater> sigh, i want to purge xchat
<holstein> coalwater: i really dont think its that
<holstein> have you rebooted?
<coalwater> nope , do i need to
<coalwater> ok, 1 min
<holstein> maybe killall xchat would have worked
<coalwater> there
<holstein> coalwater: i bet killall xchat would have worked
<coalwater> o
<coalwater> maybe
<coalwater> i think i might know what's the problem
<coalwater> maybe it was the minimize to tray option
<coalwater> lets see if i can re produce that problem
<coalwater_> yup, guess it's that
<coalwater_> minimize to tray removes from the unity menu, but leaves it active in the background
<coalwater_> hey holstein , would https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/xchat be the right place to report this?
<coalwater_> or just the main xchat ? without natty?
<coalwater_> ok nvm i think i found a better place
<MrChrisDruif> :)
 * DraZoro is reading http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<mang0> holstein: ?
<mang0> you dere?
<mang0> holstein: I want to boot GAG from floppy disk, but it's a zip file. Would that still work?
 * MrChrisDruif isn't sure he should activate the Ati/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics drivers....messed up things/made boot ugly in the past...<_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Nobody?
 * head_victim has never had an ATI graphics card in Ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> At least an honest answer :D
<mang0|mobile> holstein i put GAG on a floppy, it doesn't work...it boots up but it only detects windows if i unplug the ubuntu harddrive...
<holstein> mang0|mobile: ?
<holstein> that makes sense right?
<mang0|mobile> Not to me...
<holstein> oh, i see
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> something is funky with the way you have installed
<holstein> if it were me
<holstein> i would probably try and blow out all the boot sectors
<holstein> and reinstall grub
<holstein> using a live CD
<mang0|mobile> what is that and how would i do it?
<mang0|mobile> Oh
<holstein> its all at that link really
<holstein> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mang0|mobile> Im on my phone can't see whilst im typing
<holstein> how to do the live CD and what not
<holstein> *reinstall grub from a live CD
<holstein> sounds like you just blew over some bad windows install anyways
<mang0|mobile> Its my boot.ini that's screwed up
<holstein> right
<holstein> so, i would look there
<holstein> try and get windows sorted
<mang0|mobile> I mean, i can boot both it just means unpluging hich is a bother
<holstein> well, that just means nothing is so bad it cant be fixed
<holstein> i would step away from the floppy discs
<holstein> and just re-do some MBR's
<mang0|mobile> Cuz now i have 2 boot options for windows even though only one works...grub is detecting the non working one i think
<holstein> right
<holstein> you can edit grbu
<holstein> grub*
<holstein> manually
<holstein> to use the other one
<mang0|mobile> :o
<holstein> thats probably easy enough
<mang0|mobile> woot!
<mang0|mobile> Do you know how i go about doing that? or is it a #grub problem...
<holstein> you'll just edit the file that says #do not edit this file ;)
<holstein> something like that
<holstein> lemme look...
<mang0|mobile> Oh! i saw that file earlier!
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mang0|mobile> What would i edit in there?
<holstein> whatever it takes
<holstein> *make a backup
<holstein> right now
<mang0|mobile> Im scared i might screw something up lol
<holstein> maybe its as easy as set root='(hd0,1)'
<holstein> or whatever the equivalent is for the windows boot entry
<holstein> mang0|mobile: you should be
<holstein> you should back that up
<holstein> you should have your data backed up
<mang0|mobile> Wut? tomorrow i will look at it. atm computer is off
<holstein> and be ready to recover grub with a live CD
<mang0|mobile> 10.10 livecd do?
<holstein> mang0|mobile: you should back up /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<holstein> mang0|mobile: yes
<mang0|mobile> Or 11.04 alternate install disk
<holstein> not alternate*
<holstein> any of the live CD's
<mang0|mobile> K
<mang0|mobile> Anyway, im off now :) cya tomoz, and thanks for helping me :D
<holstein> sure
<mang0|mobile> If i start getting too nooby and annoying for ya just tell me, you don't have to help :)
<eiriksvin> can someone tell me which session to write a disk image of Ubuntu with infrarecorder?
<eiriksvin> is it Session-At-Once?
<eiriksvin> i'm on windows and don't know my way around to well with this
<holstein> eiriksvin: let me tell you what you want
<holstein> and you can decode that in infrarecorder terminology
<eiriksvin> wuth Ubuntu its so easy... 3 clicks
<holstein> you want to basically copy a disc
<holstein> this can be done several ways
<holstein> you have 2 burners
<holstein> put the source in, and the destintion
<holstein> and copy
<holstein> OR
<holstein> you put the disc in
<holstein> and the machine makes a copy of that image on the machine
<holstein> and writes that to another disc
<holstein> thats what you want to do
<holstein> except
<holstein> the image is something you downloaded
<holstein> SO, you make a copy
<eiriksvin> I want to burn an image of the Ubuntu 10.04 LTS for amd64 (64 bit) onto a disk that i downloaded
<holstein> using the downloaded image as the source
<holstein> and a CD as the destination
<holstein> eiriksvin: right
<holstein> ^
<holstein> thats how you do it
<holstein> i dont have that software
<holstein> i could try and install it in wine
<holstein> and look
<holstein> and tell you the exact button to click on
<holstein> but, i think you can probably sort it out with the information above :)
<eiriksvin> thats what i'm doing, and it asks for the sesion type: SAO, TAO,TAO zero pre-gap
<eiriksvin> and so on
<holstein> right
<holstein> SO, thats not it
<holstein> it wont ask you anything
<holstein> when you do it right
<holstein> it'll just copy
<holstein> using the downloaded image
<holstein> the .iso
<holstein> as a sourc
<holstein> e
<eiriksvin> im on windows, not ubuntu, im at my sisters house getting 10.04 cus i cant play games on Natty
<eiriksvin> it wont read my nVIDIA
<eiriksvin> but i know 10.04 does and im going back
<holstein> eiriksvin: right
<holstein> i understand that
<holstein> its just, im on ubuntu and not windows
<holstein> SO, i dont know how infrarecord works
<holstein> the terminology could be different
<eiriksvin> i have downloaded the iso burner that was suggested at ubuntu.com
<eiriksvin> and thats all i was wondering
<eiriksvin> should i do simulation while its writing?
<holstein> eiriksvin: i have never seen that software
<holstein> however, i am downloading it
<holstein> and i'll see if it runs in wine
<eiriksvin> thank you
<holstein> eiriksvin: OK
<holstein> so, what are you doing?
<holstein> burning?
<holstein> close it down if not
<holstein> start infrarecorder
<eiriksvin> yes, im burning at 10x in simulation mode
<holstein> and you get a splash screen
<holstein> click
<holstein> 'copy disc'
<eiriksvin> im wring disk
<eiriksvin> writing
<holstein> and you'll see 'source' and 'target'
<eiriksvin> it says burning image
<holstein> thats pretty much what i was saying above
<holstein> except target = destination
<eiriksvin> ok
<holstein> SO, if what you're doing doesnt work
<holstein> thats what you do :)
<eiriksvin> sorry for the confusion
<holstein> nah
<holstein> its challengin
<holstein> g
<holstein> no worries
<holstein> its just, i have never seen that software
<eiriksvin> i'm trying to install Ubuntu on an intel quad core ACPI x64 which version should i get? the i386 or the amd64?
<holstein> eiriksvin: thats up to you
<head_victim> eiriksvin: I"ve used 64bit versions without dramas for a year or two now
<holstein> yeah, the 64bit drama is quite minimal these days
<eiriksvin> (first i had to get a new ubuntu for my pc) now im doing my sisters
<head_victim> Some people have limited success with flash but then again people have issues with 32bit flash as well
<holstein> flash is just not all that great for us
<holstein> in general
<head_victim> eiriksvin: my logic is not "why should I use 64bit" but "why should I NOT use 64 bit"
<holstein> i have one 32bit only application
<holstein> but i can use another box for it
<eiriksvin> ok, but i don't know what to do about the i386 64 bit, or amd64 64bit
 * holstein gotta run... laterx
<eiriksvin> i was told to try both but i don't want to screew anything up
<eiriksvin> awe crappers
<holstein> theres only the 2 options
<holstein> 32 and 64bit
<holstein> i386=32
<holstein> x86
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> search around for wikipages about 32 and 64bit procs :)
<eiriksvin> i thought it was chip based
<holstein> your chip will be 64bit or 32bit
<holstein> you can run 32bit OS's on a 64bit chip
<holstein> not the other way...
<holstein> anyways... BBL
<eiriksvin> kk
<jsebean> what should I use, Ubuntu 11.04 or Ubuntu 10.04?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-10
<Froq> Where are applications stored?!  I want to set up a mirrored partition for the partition with applications, to increase application load time
<Froq> anyone know where applications are stored
<Froq> ?
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<kosaidpo> hello people
<Abhijit> hi
<kosaidpo> i have found on a man page this gittutorial(7) how can i display it ? tnx
<kosaidpo> i have found on a man page this gittutorial(7) how can i display it ? Abhijit
<Abhijit> ??
<Abhijit> what man page?
<Abhijit> where you found it? what you want to do with it?
<kosaidpo> man git showed me bucnh of things and said to go read mantutorial(7) but idk how to go there
<kosaidpo> i tried man gittutorial it doesnt work
<holstein> http://www.manpagez.com/man/7/gittutorial/
<kosaidpo> holstein: and it my terminal how can i ??
 * holstein shrugs
<holstein> you need to have it locally
<holstein> and im assuming you dont
<holstein> you could copy and paste it into a txt file
<kosaidpo> yeh
<holstein> and open it with nano ;)
<kosaidpo> i got it its ok its man 7 gittutorial :}
<Ambrose83> does anyone have any recommendations of a program that can play movies in the MP$ format?
<Ambrose83> mp4 format
<kosaidpo> Ambrose83: vlc
<Ambrose83> kosaido: I will check it out thanks
<kosaidpo> Ambrose83: ur welcom
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> i wanna move a directory and its content to a place where this dir it already existe
<kosaidpo> i tried mv -n but it keep the dir tho :P
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: can you restate what you are trying to do again?
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: mv -f  views/ modules/default/
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: why the -f switch?
<kosaidpo> i used -n but it keep the fist dir it didnt remove it
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: you have to use two lcoations
<kosaidpo> yeh it is
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: you have to use: mv /where/it/is/now /to/where/you/want/it
<kosaidpo> its mv -n views/      modules/default
<kosaidpo> you just didnt see the space
<kosaidpo> :D
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: but the things is the default/views has already some file of the views source so iwanna remove the source n update the dest
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: you mean to use the recursive switch?
<kosaidpo> yehh
<kosaidpo> cus the dirs has content
<kosaidpo> and the -r didnt work
<kosaidpo> :P
<kosaidpo> i cant find it in the man
<stlsaint> ok you want to move a dir adn its contents to another location? i guess just copy and paste it ;)
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: yeh true but iwanna use the mv so i remove the source dir and its content : D
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: show me the exact command you are using and the output of it
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: OR just CUT and Paste
<kosaidpo> ok
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: kosaidpo@kosaidpo:/var/www/squar/application$ mv -u  views/  modules/default/
<kosaidpo> mv: impossible de déplacer «views/» vers «modules/default/views»: Le dossier n'est pas vide
<kosaidpo> kosaidpo@kosaidpo:/var/www/squar/application$
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: u speak french ?
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: take away the / behind views
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: it means impossible to move views to modules/default/views the dir its not empty
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: it gives me the same output
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: use: --ignore-on-non-empty
<kosaidpo> said unknown option :P
<stlsaint> lol, i probably gave that wrong
<stlsaint> one sec
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: ok ;]
<stlsaint> lol yea that was for the rmdir command sorry
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: so you cant use: mv views /modules/default
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: ^^ that command does not work?
<kosaidpo> yes it doesnt stlsaint
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: you sure your not using the wrong dir location
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: noo
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: wanna see the ls -a
<kosaidpo> haha sorry
<kosaidpo> wanna see the structur ?? stlsaint
<stlsaint> sure
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: well the ls views gave helpers  and scripts dir's and they have files in
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: yea you said it wasnt empty
<kosaidpo> ls -a modules/default/views has filters  helpers  scripts dir's and no files in
<kosaidpo> them i mean these dir's
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: you got the image now i hop im clear ;]
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: you moved the files only when you used the (/) after the views folder which is why i said dont use it
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo, here?
<MrChrisDruif> You mean?
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: hey
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: ls -a modules/default/views has filters  helpers  scripts dir's and no files in
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: well the ls views gave helpers  and scripts dir's and they have files in
<MrChrisDruif> And with a / at the end?
<stlsaint> yea
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: i didnt get it :P
<MrChrisDruif> so "ls -a modules/default/views" should work
<MrChrisDruif> Or use tabs to auto-complete in terminal
<kosaidpo> guys i solved it i had to add views to the dest thats all Grrrrr
<kosaidpo> but why it didnt work in te first why it didnt overide the dir ??
<kosaidpo> is it cus it has more dirs in it
<MrChrisDruif> What?
<kosaidpo> im all lost :P
<kosaidpo> it didnt work
<MrChrisDruif> You made me lost ;)
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: u were sayin abt the / thingy ?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah?
<MrChrisDruif> What are you trying to do?
<kosaidpo> wht i told u LOL
<kosaidpo> ill screen shot it it will be more easy then thousand of word okies MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Just an ls?
<kosaidpo> ok
<MrChrisDruif> Damn...I forgot what command open a thing with the default app :(
<kosaidpo> im not sure but i guess xdg-open o sumthin
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: ls modules/default/views/ ---> filters - helpers scripts
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: and ls views has helpers - scripts this last one has files in it
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: clear now ?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah that one, thanks komputes
<coalwater> ok MrChrisDruif , since we're talking about mv and cp, i have a small question, some times it tells me 'ommiting directory w/e' why does it say that lol
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo*
<komputes> np
<MrChrisDruif> coalwater, I think it's because they aren't empty?
<coalwater> ok, how do i move a non empty directory
<MrChrisDruif> --ignore-fail-on-non-empty
<coalwater> does it take a recursive flag?
<MrChrisDruif> I think O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> But I've just tested it on non empty directory, but it moved without --ignore-fail-on-non-empty
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: how abt my case
<MrChrisDruif> So an mv /path/to/dir/ /path/to/new/location/
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: this one doesnt work
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo; The ls shows "filters helpers scripts" ?
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: its k
<kosaidpo> thnaks guys
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<KinkyPinkie> hey again! Does anyone know where the themes get stored after installed in the appearance preferences?
<hajour> he KinkyPinkie i have give trough you need some help
<xardas008> hi
<xardas008> what's the problem?
<MrChrisDruif> What?
<KinkyPinkie> i wonder where installed themes get stored
<MrChrisDruif> Themes...
<KinkyPinkie> i like white on black that's all
<xardas008> for which program/desktop environment?
<KinkyPinkie> icons acctually
<xardas008> globally under /usr/share, locally it differs a bit ($HOME/.{icons,themes,kde...}
<KinkyPinkie> that helped alot. thanks
<DiegoTc> Hi
<DiegoTc> I am having this small problem in ubuntu 10.04
<DiegoTc> I have my menu http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/3484/pantallazo1mc.png
<DiegoTc> I have Herramientas del Sistema (Tool System enable in the menu options)
<DiegoTc> when I go to aplications, the Tool System doesn't appear
<DiegoTc> don't know why :S
<DiegoTc> any idea some one?
<hajour> i have asked help for you DiegoTc  in a other channnel
<cprofitt> DiegoTc: the highlighted entry?
<DiegoTc> cprofitt, nop the upper one
<DiegoTc> the one it is highlitighted I just create it
<DiegoTc> and it appears, but the one that comes by default it doesn't :(
<cprofitt> is there an entry under 'Sistema' for that?
<DiegoTc> yes there is
<cprofitt> I think that is the one that shows up... if you want the other one to show you may have to check if any applications under that sub-menu are checked to show as well
<DiegoTc> cprofitt, the problem is that if I take the check it appear automatically
<DiegoTc> so it is always check
<DiegoTc> this problem appear last night when i remove the parallel desktop VM
<DiegoTc> it was remove from the system, but the icons where not
<cprofitt> I am at a loss then DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> cprofitt, I was wondering if it will be a bug or something similar, because it is not normal that when you take the check of something, it appears again the check
<s-fox> Hello DiegoTc :)
<DiegoTc> hi s-fox
<DiegoTc> :)
<solgy> hello, I have ubuntu 8.04 server. its blocked this morning and company can not help me except recovery mode. Can I transer my files to another server with recovery mode? like ftp transfer etc..
<holstein> solgy: ssh?
<holstein> solgy: i would see if you can ssh into it
<holstein> its challenging when you dont have physical access
<solgy> yes ssh
<solgy> i can connect ssh in recovery mode. but i dont know how to transfer :(
<solgy> im really noob
<xyclo> Hi
<xyclo> I want to uninstall ubuntu to do a dual boot xp ubuntu
<xyclo> I read that I should install xp first, thus why I want to uninstall ubuntu/format all partitions
<xyclo> But I have not been able...
<xyclo> Any help please?
<xyclo> anybody??
<solgy> i think you should change bios first boot device to CDrom
<Sidewinder1> From a LiveCD, simply reformat all of the drives/partitions; install XP; insatll ubuntu. CAUTION, all previous data will be gone forever...
<xyclo> LiveCD... I have Ubuntu 10.10 install. Is that a LiveCD? It did not work.
<xyclo> It asks me to either install or try Ubuntu
<solgy> Xp cd
<xyclo> XP CD goes to installation directly
<xyclo> If I select Recover, it asks for a recovery floppy
<Sidewinder1> Yes. It should boot; if not go into your BIOS and adjust your "boot order" to boot to the CD/DVD drive first.
<solgy> put your cd and reboot your pc then click to any key for format
<solgy> and be sure change bios settings
<solgy> changed*
<xyclo> hm, it does boot from CD now, I think...
<Sidewinder1> If it asks to "try or install", it's a live CD
<xyclo> so it is then
<xyclo> XP tries to boot but it goes to blue screen "of death" everytime, since (I guess) it cannot recognize partitions in the pc??
<Sidewinder1> Would probably be easier to do as solgy says and format with win inst. disk
<solgy> please chec the pictures in the link: http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_10202870/tm.htm
<solgy> did you change it?
<xyclo> I'll check boot order and boot with XP again. Otherwise you'll see me in a while here
<xyclo> Thank you all!!
<solgy> may it be easy :)
<solgy> about my question anyone know how can I transfer my datas on one server to another one server via recovery mode??
<xyclo> Hi again
<xyclo> Nah
<xyclo> Boot order is fine
<xyclo> I have been looking at the XP boot, but it always goes to blue screen...
<xyclo> Any other option to erase/format partitions before putting the XP CD?
<xyclo> How can I do it with the Live CD?
<Sidewinder1> You can boot to Ubuntu LiveCD and reformat the NTFS and ext3/4 partitions using Partition MGR< Gparted, etc...
<Sidewinder1> All data will be lost.
<xyclo> But when I tried it said that I had not right to do it
<xyclo> no*
<xyclo> by boot you mean go to TRY option?
<Sidewinder1> From the Ubuntu livecd? Hmmm..
<Sidewinder1> Yes, "Try".
<xyclo> yes, it said No to gparted...
<Sidewinder1> * Sidewinder1  scratches hid head.
<Sidewinder1> That's always been the way that I've done it.
<xyclo> I'll try again
<xyclo> so
<xyclo> go to Try and then "gparted"
<xyclo> then in gparted format ntfs, ext 3/4, right?
<xyclo> Sidewinder1?
<Sidewinder1> Yes reformat each partition with the file system that you want on each; the first should be win/ntfs
<xyclo> Hm... win?
<xyclo> I have no windows...
<Sidewinder1> ntfs/fat32, etc.
<xyclo> so I SET IT to that, right?
<xyclo> I am a bit lost,,,
<Sidewinder1> not set, format
<xyclo> right, that's what I meant, sorry. FORMAT to Ntfs
<xyclo> ok
<Sidewinder1> Remember, all data on those partitions will be lost
<xyclo> yep
<Sidewinder1> After formatting.
<xyclo> no problem, all backed-up.
<xyclo> Thanks!
<Sidewinder1> Cool
<Sidewinder1> Welks
<solgy> can i install a program in recovery mode?? meant: rsync and copy all data to another server via ftp
<xardas008> when you have a internet connection you may be able to call sudo apt-get install rsync sure
<solgy> in recovery mode? its not a pc its a server and using company's kernel.
<solgy> its blocked and i want to backup all data to another server then clean install
<solgy> i can only connect recovery mode via ssh.
<jrsdead> hey could someone point me to a guide for doing a netinstall to a machine with no cddrive or floppy from a mac?
<MrChrisDruif> I'm getting pretty annoyed into where Humanity theme stores it's Gmail icon <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Does nobody know?
<mang0> holstein: ?
<mang0> bum.
<stlsaint> mang0: need help?
<mang0> Yes, long story....
<mang0> to do with Grub/boot loaders
<mang0> Wanna hear the story?
<mang0> stlsaint: ^
<stlsaint> mang0: oh, bootloader issue?
<mang0> yes
<mang0> let me type this out
<mang0> stlsaint: its quite long
<mang0> <mang0> Guys, I've got Ubuntu 11.04 and Windows XP on two differant hard drives. I made sure the one with ubuntu (and grub) was set to boot first in the bios. When I get to the grub screen, windows XP is listed, but if I select it then I just get an underscore...and then it restarts. The only way I can boot windows is to unplug the drive with ubuntu on, or change the first boot device in the bios, both of which are a
<mang0>  bother....I think t
<mang0> <mang0> he problem is to do with the fact that I have reinstalled winXP a couple of times, and I when I boot up windows it asks me to choose which copy to boot (winxp or winxp). Only one of them works though, and I think ubuntu is detecting the one that doesn't...I may be wrong....
<stlsaint> mang0: confused grub?
<coalwater> check /boot/grub/menu.lst i gues
<mang0> something like that stlsaint ...
<stlsaint> coalwater: 11.04 does not use grub legacy so there is no menu.lst
<mang0> coalwater, do I open that in terminal with "nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<mang0> ?
<mang0> oh
<stlsaint> mang0: are you able to get to the linux install?
<mang0> yes, I'm on that now...
<mang0> wait what do you mean?
<mang0> the LiveCD?
<stlsaint> mang0: no, the 11.04 install
<mang0> oh
<mang0> yes, I have an 11.04 alternate Install Disk
<mang0> but only a 10.10 livecd, and the 10.10 doesn't like my SATAraid controller
<stlsaint> mang0: right now are you on the live install or the livecd?
<mang0> I'm on the installation of ubuntu I made
<mang0> on my HDD
<stlsaint> mang0: go here and download this script (hit the big green button ;) ) put it in your downloads folder and then run it from there via terminal
<stlsaint> mang0: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<mang0> okay
<stlsaint> mang0: that script should output a RESULTS.txt file in your downloads directory
<stlsaint> mang0: paste the contents of that file into a pastebin and send me the link
<mang0> sure
<mang0> stlsaint: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605794/ gotta eat now, back in a bit
<stlsaint> mang0: alright well for when you get back it seems that the windows boot loader is causing some issues, also you have a "unknown" boot loader (windows i bet) installed on sda2 which grub is installed to sda, no bueno there, i suggest removing xp all together and making sure grub has control over the master drive and then re-installing, except this time, unplug the sda drive and install windows to the sdb drive, then plug back in sda as 
<mang0> I can't reinstall windows
<mang0> it's my main OS atm, I have tons and tons of data on there
<holstein> cant, or wont
<holstein> ?
<mang0> 50GB
<mang0> hm
<mang0> won't
<holstein> you should have that data backed up
<holstein> period
<mang0> I do
<mang0> i mean
<holstein> how about clearing the mbr's?
<mang0> I suppose I could just drag C drive to my external 1tb drive, then completely wipe windows, reinstall (without the ubuntu drive plugged in), then reconfigure grub....sounds like a total mission htough XD
<holstein> and re-installing grub?
<stlsaint> mang0: welp that was the easy way to solve the problem, if you are stuck in your plan than we will have to dig further around it
<coalwater> any idea how to disable the switcher that's initiated by alt+shift+up, because i use that in my IDE, i don't know what compiz plugin uses it
<mang0> holstein: mbr's? how do I clear them?
<stlsaint> holstein: whoa what?
<mang0> stlsaint: Well, I'll use that as a last resort.
<holstein> stlsaint: that was an idea i proposed
<stlsaint> coalwater: you have alot of swiches being used?
<holstein> however
<holstein> i feel like you should be able to change the entry
<holstein> in grub
<coalwater> stlsaint,  it's the same one that used to be super+w
<holstein> to boot the proper version of windows
<stlsaint> holstein: "clearing" the mbr is the wrong terminology for what you are trying to do (if i understand you correctly)
<coalwater> stlsaint, don't remember it's name
<stlsaint> coalwater: look in your shortcut key settings
<stlsaint> they should list them in a window for you
<holstein> stlsaint: probably
<mang0> holstein: How do I clear the MBR's? (then reinsall grub?)
<holstein> whatever the boot sectors have in them
<stlsaint> oh dear
<holstein> assuming thats something residual
<holstein> that is making grub grab the wrong thing
<holstein> and try booting it
<holstein> but, that shouldnt be necessayr
<holstein> but, that shouldnt be necessary*
<mang0> can you edit grub manuallY?
<holstein> yes
<holstein> that file we talked about yesterday
<coalwater> stlsaint, i dont think it's there, the list is too short, and doesn't have the one i want
<holstein> with the windows entry in it
 * mang0 can't remember
<mang0> boot.ini?
<mang0> >.>
<mang0> So can I not just manually edit grub? Isn't that the easiest way?
<holstein>  /boot/grub/grub.cfg was what i was thinking
<mang0> ah
<holstein> BUT, i suggested reading
<holstein> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mang0> OH yeah, i remembre now
<holstein> and making sure you know how to recover that information
<mang0> I couldn't get links on my phone
<holstein> and making a backup*
<mang0> I can backup, yeah
<holstein> if you have a backup
<holstein> and you know how to use the backed up file
<holstein> then, you can mess around with that windows grub entry a lot
<holstein> and not permanatly break anything
<coalwater> stlsaint, ok found it, it's the scale plugin in compiz window management
<stlsaint> cool
<stlsaint> grub is not causing the problem here
<stlsaint> holstein: take a look here to see the real issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605794/
<holstein> yeah, but can it be used to point to the proper windows installation?
<mang0> hm, maybe I should take a look at windows boot.ini....
<stlsaint> holstein: yes
<stlsaint> mang0: why?
<mang0> Maybe I can sort out the dual listing of winXP there...
<stlsaint> mang0: considering that windows (let alone something as old and unsupported as xp) have a hard enough time trying to see linux, i doubt you will be able to sort anything from a boot.ini
<mang0> it's not to do with windows not seeing linux, its that windows is confused with two copies of itself
<mang0> if that makes sense...
<mang0> if i can get just ONE "copy" of windows, then it'll just need a new configuration of grub...
<stlsaint> mang0: well you said that you wasnt willing to re-install so how will you fix this issue thru windows?
<mang0> if boot.ini has two copies of windows listed in it, I can remove one, then reconfigure grub. It would just find the other one (correct one) and then my life would be complete.....almost.
<stlsaint> mang0: let me know how that goes for ya
<mang0> will do
<mang0> :)
<mang0> blimey! stlsaint , i can just use super grub disk!
<mang0> *facepalm*
<stlsaint> mang0: that could be one way
<mang0> oh....grub legacy...poop. well I can use the alternate install disk apparantly....
<stlsaint> mang0: or a livecd
<mang0> yeah, but my liveCD of 10.10 doesn't like my sataraid controller...
<mang0> so it doesn't detect my disks
<mang0> (hard disks)
<stlsaint> mang0: here is my spill on what you *should* do as i see you will do what you want regardless......
<mang0> XD
<stlsaint> mang0: download a updated livecd that will see your drives (do a little research, i say start with something like slax,knoppix, etc) anything that will give you a graphical environment...
<stlsaint> mang0: your culprit is somewhere within sda and i think it is sda2 so start there, see what is on that partition and if nothing, wipe it, its not your swap nor does it contain your root nor your grub2
<mang0> yeah...sounds good
<stlsaint> keep that results.txt as your reference for your disk layout, it contains everything you need to start working on the issue
<stlsaint> mang0: the rest should be simple, your end state is to have a seperation of mbr's for linux and windows and have a grub.config that chainloads from sda(linu) to sdb(windows)
<stlsaint> mang0: but first make sure you dont have two installs on that sdb disk in any way form/fashion
<mang0> WOAH! I typed in grub-install -v, and it gave a very strange result
<stlsaint> mang0: ...... :|
<mang0> grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<mang0> is the result
<stlsaint> mang0: i give up, go google
<mang0> lol.
<stlsaint> HA
<mang0> so it seems I have legacy grub...interesting.
<stlsaint> yep
<mang0> going to update, see if that makes a differance.
<stlsaint> mang0: did you install grub manually at any point?
<mang0> no.....
<mang0> that makes it very, VERY strange
<stlsaint> run command: cat /etc/issue
<stlsaint> paste output here
<mang0> Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l
<stlsaint> mang0: yep you messed something up
<mang0> bloody hell, this is so messed up
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> hold a sec
<bioterror> stlsaint, lsb_release -rc
<mang0> okay, updated.
<mang0> grub-install (GRUB) 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<mang0> :)
<mang0> gonna reboot to try this out, bb in a sec
<raju>  
<mang0> Bother.
<stlsaint> same?
<mang0> yes. -BUT-. Yesturday I edited the grub.confg (or whatever it's called). I deleted a line, and replaced chainloader +1 with something else
<mang0> somone in #grub helped...
<stlsaint> mang0: why were you editing a grub file if you knew you were suppose to be using grub2?
<stlsaint> chainloader is what is suppose to get you to windows
<mang0> I thought I was using grub2!
<mang0> O.o I'm so bloody confused
 * mang0 gets magnet, and wipes computer
<stlsaint> mang0: well whatever you did with your friend in grub channel got grub legacy on your system (maybe you didnt know what commands you were running or something)
<mang0> how strange, just looking at some screenshots of grub2, and mine looks identical to what grub legacy looks like
<mang0> :S
<stlsaint> mang0: well i have given my advice, good luck to ya mate
<mang0> Thanks :)
<s-fox> Hello.
<Daniel0108> hi
<drinsolito2> i have a lenovo keyboard for an ideacentre. i just installed ubuntu via wubi and the keyboard won't accept keyboard combinations with alt or shift. but it does accept the fn key
<drinsolito2> anyone'
<froq> Okay.  So i have files from an old OSx HFS+ partition that only allows that have the following permissions: owner: read/write group: ZERO Others: ZERO.... I cannot do anything with them... anyway I can get those files?
<froq> the hdd was not encrypted
<froq> the hdd was not encrypted
<froq> Okay.  So i have files from an old OSx HFS+ partition that only allows that have the following permissions: owner: read/write group: ZERO Others: ZERO.... I cannot do anything with them... anyway I can get those files?
<froq> will sudo apt-get upgrade upgrade my os?  I am rocking 10.04, and don't want to go to 11.04.
<bioterror> !lts | froq
<ubot2> froq: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<bioterror> I have no idea about HFS+ support under linux
<bioterror> I've usually moved data between two computers
<bioterror> by using samba or ftp
<xyclo_> Hello!
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha xyclo_
<xyclo_> Still struggling with installing XP...
<MrChrisDruif> ???
<MrChrisDruif> Windows XP?
<xyclo_> I think I have wiped clean my pc, but xp install goes to blue screen every time...
<xyclo_> At this point I guess I should go to an XP channel...
<xyclo_> #me hate XP
<MrChrisDruif> xyclo_; Windows XP?
<xyclo_> I need to do a dual boot
<xyclo_> so I uninstalled Natty
<xyclo_> I have been trying to format the hdd properly, because XP won't install
<xyclo_> I used gparted and deleted all partitions. Then formatted to ntfs, then fat32 and none worked
<xyclo_> Too bad I need to install XP! It's for work...
<Decca> I am using ubuntu 11.4 and firefox crashed, it wont let me open another, can not locate program to be closed or forced closed, only answer back from system is to reboot, is this going to be the answer to all crashed programs from now on?
<MrChrisDruif> I'm offline, see y'all tomorrow :) Aloha!
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-11
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<Error404NotFound> bioterror:
<froq> hello
<Captainkrtek> hello
<Captainkrtek> any mentors around?
<Captainkrtek> or guides
<Captainkrtek> hello nit-wit
<nit-wit> Captainkrtek, hello
<nit-wit> nobody nar-wailing here eh lol feels more comfy ;)
<Captainkrtek> haha
<[styx]> Captainkrtek from andirc?
<Captainkrtek> yes sir :)
<[styx]> Yay!
<[styx]> Lol
<Captainkrtek> good to see another face around here
<[styx]> Lol
<[styx]> Yeah
<[styx]> The people here a re real great to ubuntu noobs
<[styx]> <---
<Captainkrtek> If you need any help let me know :)
<[styx]> Ok
<[styx]> I really need to get on and irc more
<[styx]> Always forget lol
<[styx]> And I don't have any chans to go to
<Captainkrtek> hey jbicha
<jbicha> hi
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, you summoned me
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, for a mystical reason, I'm usually sleeping around 3am ;)
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> wasnt 3am here
<Error404NotFound> when i boot inti ubuntu half the time my mouse dont work
<bioterror> really
<Error404NotFound> i have to reboot
<bioterror> something broken with the evdev then, I assume
<bioterror> try another usb port ;)
<Error404NotFound> whatever that is loll
<Error404NotFound> ill have to try that
<Error404NotFound> doesnt do it in windows
<bioterror> ol good windows
<bioterror> works like a charm
<Error404NotFound> ive had better luck with windows than ubuntu
<bioterror> ahhh I love when someone uses word than correctly
<Error404NotFound> lol
<bioterror> mostly people uses word "then" when they should say "than"
<bioterror> I blame americans!
<Error404NotFound> i gave up caring about proper spelling and use f words along time ago
<Error404NotFound> im american
<nit-wit> Error404NotFound, me to lol
<JackyAlcine> Lmfaooo
<JackyAlcine> This made me crack up, oh man.
<Error404NotFound> no wai
<Error404NotFound> man i hate sony!
<bioterror> I like my phone and my bravia
<Error404NotFound> im talking playstation network
<Error404NotFound> been down for weeks
<bioterror> yes
<Error404NotFound> im having battlefield withdrawls
<bioterror> but you get two free games for PS3 and 4 for that portable device
<Error404NotFound> who says>?
<Error404NotFound> all they said was ps plus for like a month
<Error404NotFound> and free dl's
<bioterror> sony says
<bioterror> but that's offtopic
<Error404NotFound> im on their site now
<bioterror> we can discuss about these things on #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Error404NotFound> ive lived on this website since psn went down
<bioterror> does it now make sense?
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> Wed08:59 <+bioterror> does it now make sense?
<bioterror> asdasdas
<JackyAlcine> I need help; the latest version of compiz keeps crashing.
<JackyAlcine> Is there a way for me to use a older version?
<bioterror> disable it! ;)
<Error404NotFound> id use a hammer
<bioterror> I assume you're running 11.04, right JackyAlcine
<JackyAlcine> No, I kinda need it to use/debug Unity.
<keithtoo> what kind of crash?
<JackyAlcine> It's a segmentation fault; each time.
<JackyAlcine> Want a dump?
<keithtoo> nvidia drivers?
<JackyAlcine> And yeah; well I'm in the process of upgrading to.
<JackyAlcine> And yeah.
<bioterror> JackyAlcine, have you backtraced?
<keithtoo> yep - been chasing that bug myself for the last 3 weeks
<keithtoo> ends up in glcore.so
<JackyAlcine> Hmm, never ran gdb on it.
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> maybe you should?
<bioterror> I would assume that as a developer you do that in the first place
<bioterror> and then report it to launchpad
<keithtoo> problem is that the old nvidia 270.x.x drivers got smashed with the natty upgrade
<keithtoo> bet you can see the same error trying to run glxgears or glxinfo
<keithtoo> funny that should be the topic I come in the room on... I'm going to reload Natty from the ground up and need some advice on partitioning
<JackyAlcine> I'd use GParted as a GUI for partitioning.
<keithtoo> I never set up a /home partition when I started running linux, what's a good size when I get started? How much room do I need to leave for /?
<bioterror> depends what you
<bioterror> 're doing
<JackyAlcine> And bioterror, you're right about that one; I should have; but that's like running it on init to me. lol
<keithtoo> how about single user - maybe a low level guest account. Running Ubuntu Studio. It's mostly home usage - some work
<keithtoo> I have a 1T drive, so space isn't that big a deal yet
<JackyAlcine> Lol, I'd just use about 100 gigs for home, just for kicks and giggles then.
<keithtoo> only 100g?
<keithtoo> My music collection is nearly 30g
<JackyAlcine> Lol, I don't use much space; as a developer restricted to a USB stick; most of my files are just text files.
<keithtoo> lol
<JackyAlcine> Oh, I haven't any music stored locally; I use Last.FM now.
<keithtoo> One of these days I'll work on making that play too... lol. Gahd I hate this last "upgrade"!
<keithtoo> so.. you'd recommend giving /the lion's share of the drive then?
<JackyAlcine> Well, it depends on how much space you're using. And I actually noticed something about Ubuntu installations.
<Puck`> good morning
<JackyAlcine> If you were to install over an existing installation; the /home folder is untouched.
<keithtoo> only if it's in it's own partition though, right?
<JackyAlcine> Nope! It can be on the same partition and the files would remain intact.
<JackyAlcine> Ubiquity just removes /var, /etc, /usr and those folders.
<keithtoo> ahh... nice to know
<JackyAlcine> Very, especially if you like borking your system (like me) lol
<keithtoo> unfortunately, I'm also fixing another mistake I made when I first loaded this machine... want to step up from 32 to 64 bit
<keithtoo> I am a registered Bork Master - I have a certificate and everything
<JackyAlcine> Oh man!! I was so confused last install, I installed a 64-bit kernel onto a 32-bit system and was confused as to why nVidia didn't want to work
<keithtoo> that may have gone way over the top  ;)
<JackyAlcine> I wanted it to work on 64-bit computers; since it's on a USB stick; I'd switch systems often.
<keithtoo> lol - square peg and a round hole
<JackyAlcine> the ultimate system! :D
<keithtoo> yeah huh
<keithtoo> On this install, I think I'm going to put XP back first. Need that for getting iPhone sw updates... and Netflix doesn't like linux either
<JackyAlcine> Isn't Netflix based on Linux?
<keithtoo> Nope - and they say there isn't enough demand for that to ever happen
<keithtoo> at least their clients are windows/mac based
 * JackyAlcine was going to comment but remembered that this channel is logged.
<JackyAlcine> Lol
<keithtoo> don't worry - I said it many times when researching that issue myself
<JackyAlcine> Lol, but I'd kick a cow for a printer atm; haven't had one since middle school. :x
<keithtoo> heh - I have 2 now... one for the windows boxes I have running and one just for the linux boxes
<JackyAlcine> Sweet :)
<keithtoo> I didn't think so... another non-linux support thing that cost me some cash
<drinsolito1> My keyboard won't work unless I activate in the Universal Access Preferences an option of "persistent keys"
<JackyAlcine> Out of your own pocket?
<drinsolito1> Help!
<keithtoo> and Lexmark won't opens source their driver set no matter how much you beg
<keithtoo> fresh setup drinsolito1?
<drinsolito1> yep
<drinsolito1> i just installed ubuntu 11.04 today
<drinsolito1> i have a lenovo keyboard for an ideacentre
<keithtoo> should work... did you mess with the keyboard setting in the install?
<drinsolito1> nope.
<drinsolito1> unless that option is activated i can't make key combinations like making a parenthesis
<JackyAlcine> drinsolito1, run 'hwinfo | grep lenovo' in a terminal window and pastebin that for me, please.
<JackyAlcine> Wait; is the delay too short or something then?
<JackyAlcine> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<drinsolito1> hwinfo | grep lenovo doesn't do anything
<JackyAlcine> Nothing appears, hmm.
<JackyAlcine> Try increasing/decreasing the key repeat speed.
<drinsolito1> lemme check it out
<JackyAlcine> Did you enable Sticky Keys?
<drinsolito1> it's enabled since without it the combinations would not work
<JackyAlcine> Hmm. That's odd.
<drinsolito1> for example ctrl + l doesn't work without sticky keys
<JackyAlcine> Is it the only Accessibility feature under Keyboard enabled?
<JackyAlcine> drinsolito1, ^
<drinsolito1> yes
<drinsolito1> i can't select multiple items for example pressing shift and then the arrows of directions. if i want to select a lot of files in a list i have to press "shift+down" every time instead of holding shift and pressing down
<JackyAlcine> Wow; I think it's one of the following (but I'm not sure how to diagonise anything)
<keithtoo> I'm seeing a ton of bug reports abouth Lenovo keyboards at launchpad right now
<JackyAlcine> 1) the driver's borked (as many are with the new system)
<JackyAlcine> 2) the gconf is screwed
<drinsolito1> how can I fix it?
<drinsolito1> if it's any of the two options you give me
<keithtoo> can you see any errors in your xorg logs?
<drinsolito1> how can I check that? i'm sorry i'm a super newbie
<keithtoo> System > Admin > Log File Viewer
<keithtoo> the one you want to look at is xorg.0
<JackyAlcine> drinsolito1, every one of us are a noob at something ;)
 * keithtoo especially
<drinsolito1> thanks =)
<drinsolito1> it's the same way in Unity?
 * keithtoo hates Unity with a passion
<keithtoo> They broke the cardinal rule of software engineering with Unity - If it ain't broke, don't fix it!
<JackyAlcine> What wasn't broken?
<JackyAlcine> Meh, Unity's merely a new path for Ubuntu, it's really an attempt to pull in new users.
<keithtoo> Gnome-2 worked... the proprietary nvidia drivers worked....
<JackyAlcine> Did you see Mark's keynote at UDS this Monday passed?
<JackyAlcine> GNOME 3 doesn't comply to the Ubuntu way I guess.
<keithtoo> gnope - it don't
 * keithtoo made a funny  :D
<JackyAlcine> Lol
<JackyAlcine> Toss a 'g' in front of something; and it's GNOME-ware.
<JackyAlcine> gfood, glife, gfun, gcalc
<JackyAlcine> drinsolito1, in your case; I'd either search on https://bugs.launchpad.net for lenovo keyboard issues and either find a bug that describes your situation or file a new one.
<keithtoo> they broke my system with the new upgrade too. By pulling support from the nvidia 270.41.06 drivers currently in use, I'm not sure I'll be able to even keep my system running 11.04
<JackyAlcine> And mention the 'hack'/quick fix you're using; that way others can benefit and developers can see what's really going wrong.
<MrChrisDruif> And I'm off again. See y'all soon (about 30 mins or so). Aloha!
<keithtoo> I'd agree with Jacky there - a quick look pulled up a bunch of Lenovo problems
<keithtoo> ls
<keithtoo> oops - too many windows open
<drinsolito1> thanks i'll check it out since i really don't know how to check the xorg
<keithtoo> I'm off... time to rest up for install day tomorrow
<keithtoo> later (or kLater if you like that environment better)
<kristian_> hi all
<kristian_> so, I got this 120 gb SATA super cheap w/no guarantees
<kristian_> it seems that only 111 gigs is recognised, though... what could the explanation be?
<bioterror> normal
<kristian_> fdisk -l gives correct size (120 gb)
<bioterror> sure it gives
<kristian_> bioterror, yes, I understand there is some confusion/controversy
<kristian_> but from 111 to 120 gb is something like 7 percent...
<JackyAlcine> Was it gigabits or gigabytes?
<JackyAlcine> kristian_, ^
<kristian_> JackyAlcine, gigabytes
<JackyAlcine> Well; they might have advertised it as gigabits.
<JackyAlcine> My math's saying that it should be a 0.07% offset.
<JackyAlcine> Unless there's a hidden partition.
<duanedesign> hello all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha duanedesign
<kristian_> JackyAlcine, hang on, I actually got the manual (!) for this hdd
<JackyAlcine> Lol; alrighty.
<kristian_> ah bugger, it's generic
<kristian_> http://www.pricedbelowmarket.com/computer-parts-hardware-hard-disk-drives-hdd-western-digital-wd1200bevs-22ust0-scorpio-wd1200bevs-120gb-sata-15gb-s-5400-rpm.html
 * JackyAlcine whispers to wifi "c'mon internet don't fail me now"
<JackyAlcine> hmmm
<coalwater> why can'
<coalwater> cant't they fix nautilus already, the ftp thing, it disconnects
<JackyAlcine> coalwater, not nautilus; that's the server's connection timing out.
<coalwater> yea, but it should send a noop to keep connection alive
<JackyAlcine> that could cause a security breach and what if you disconnect from the network? it'll constantly fail.
<coalwater> idk, i found a bug on gvfs about it and it's dead, no one is paying any attention to it
<coalwater> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello coalwater
<coalwater> JackyAlcine, i end up using sftp because it could maintain the connection for long periods
<JackyAlcine> GNOME = "if it's not my business; it will never be my business" :(
<coalwater> JackyAlcine,  i don
<coalwater> sigh, stupid enter key, was gonna say i dont get it
<JackyAlcine> GNOME's a complicated system; and gvfs is considered trivial..
<coalwater> yea, i branched it but i guess it was written in c
<kristian_> JackyAlcine, still there?
<kristian_> I got a 512 mb file, then copied it to the new hdd... md5sum says different things :(
<coalwater> re copy it :D
<head_victim> I prefer to use rsync when moving files of any size. Nice, simple and quick.
<kristian_> hurm
<kristian_> yeah, I could try with rsync... might be more exact
<coalwater> head_victim, what's rsync
<coalwater> !rsync
<ubot2> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<kristian_> coalwater, it is a super cool program to sync and move things
<kristian_> the only "downside" is that it can do so many things that it can get confusing
<head_victim> Nah no downsides at all, the man page is awesome and it's the simplest, most powerful way to move stuff from point a to point b.
<JackyAlcine> Lol
<head_victim> I use it for everything from downloading and syncing the entire ubuntu repository to doing regular backups of my system with cron
<JackyAlcine> So I've been downloading and manually installing my packages
<JackyAlcine> Think I might boot Debian Squeeze and see how it is.
<Captainkrtek> hello geekosopher
<geekosopher> Captainkrtek: hi
<Captainkrtek> anything I can help with
<stlsaint> Captainkrtek: hello
<Captainkrtek> hi
<Captainkrtek> Im actually about to run to work
<stlsaint> cool
<Captainkrtek> but if there is anything I can help you with email me
<Captainkrtek> steven.richardspc AT gmail.com :)
<Captainkrtek> gotta run, feel free to message with any Q's
<raubvogel> How do I automount a user's homedir if it is in a smb share instead of, say, nfs?
<bobweaver> ok I turned off all firewalls hope that that helps.
<bobweaver> just tried to reimport it to ubuntu keyservers this is what I tried hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com
<bobweaver> instead of the one that is there by default
<kristian_> hi again
<kristian_> so, I got GSmartcontrol for that damn hdd
<kristian_> "Test aborted, cannot parse smartctl output: no ATA sections could be parsed. Check the self-test log for more information"
<kristian_> however, I can't see any errors in the log
<bobweaver> It worked must have been the firewall or the default key that is on ubunut 10.10 I know what I could work on
<bobweaver> an asc2 armored encrypted text this is turning into fun :)
 * kristian_ is back
<kristian_> anyone else have a tip regarding the perhaps-faulty SATA hdd?
<holstein> kristian_: ?
<holstein> i would nail it down
<holstein> test it*
<kristian_> hey holstein
<holstein> kristian_: o/
<kristian_> holstein, I tested it with GSmartcontrol
<holstein> whats the good news?
<kristian_> first time, the test halted... second time, it finished and reported no errors
<holstein> is it OK, or are you getting new hardware?
<kristian_> I can't figure it out
<holstein> no errors is good
<holstein> whats the deal?
<kristian_> I have copied a large file to it several times, then md5summed... I get different results
<holstein> how did you copy?
<kristian_> cp, rsync... now scp
<holstein> what about the memory?
<kristian_> it's horrible these days
<holstein> i would run a ram test
<kristian_> oh, on the computer... no reason to suspect it's bad
<kristian_> waitaminute
<holstein> thats a reason to suspect id say
<kristian_> when I scp it more than once, I get the same md5sum afterwards
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> i think i would look into the testing setup
<holstein> what file
<holstein> how you made it
<holstein> that could be flawed
<kristian_> just a dummy file I found on the net
<holstein> and making you think something is up
<kristian_> to test download speed
<holstein> where did you get the md5?
<holstein> maybe you DL'd it, and got a bad image
<kristian_> I just use "md5sum file.foo"
 * holstein shrugs
<kristian_> not the proper way around it, holstein ?
<kristian_> hi MrChrisDruif
<holstein> kristian_: nah, i got nothin
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha kristian_
<kristian_> wth... now it seems to work, if the md5sums are a proper way of testing
<kristian_> this is super-weird
<holstein> kristian_: i would think md5 should work
<holstein> like you are trying to do it
<kristian_> on Win, I think sometimes you have to reset a box a few times for changes to sink in... could this be that kind of thing
<holstein> who knows
<holstein> plausible i suppose
<kristian_> this is one of those situations...
<MrChrisDruif> md5sum? What's going on?
<kristian_> I may have a faulty drive... a faulty dock (dirt cheap ebay thing)... faulty memory... faulty dock... or no trouble at all
<kristian_> MrChrisDruif, I got a SATA hdd almost for free, from a broken machine
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<kristian_> I can live with it being broken, then I'll throw it out
<kristian_> but I'd like to know so I don't waste my time, and so far my efforts have been futile
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-12
<Captainkrtek> hello
<Captainkrtek> anything I can help you with ?
<Captainkrtek> tuxampol, Guegs or alphur ?
<alphur> Captainkrtek, yes
<Captainkrtek> anything I can help you with? :)
<alphur> ok, hold on just a second
<Captainkrtek> sure
<alphur> i'm running nvidia, and whenever a window is too big, the whole window turns white/black, does that make sense?
<Captainkrtek> too big as in like Maximized?
<alphur> it doesn't have to be maximized all the way, just big enough for it to turn white
<Captainkrtek> can you take a screenshot of this?
<alphur> http://www.majhost.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?i=3024735
<alphur> it happens everywhere, i thought it was a unity bug
<Captainkrtek> very weird...
<Captainkrtek> you might want to file that as a bug
<Captainkrtek> I can help you do that if you like
<Captainkrtek> although bugs are not my expertise
<alphur> mm, i did some googling and looks like all distributions are having this problem
<Captainkrtek> could it be gnome?
<alphur> well, i looked here https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/23381?project=1&pagenum=3
<alphur> seems like KDE as well
<Captainkrtek> interesting
<Captainkrtek> well then I guess we have to wait for a patch
<alphur> ok
<Captainkrtek> anything else I can help with?
<alphur> no, i think i'm fine
<alphur> will look around for solutions to my problem :)
<alphur> maybe will contact nvidia
<Captainkrtek> alphur, okay, let me know if you need anything :)
<Error404NotFoun1> anyone care to tell me how to get flash to work right?
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: how is it not working?
<holstein> its sketchy*
<holstein> generally
<Error404NotFoun1> not showing crap
<Error404NotFoun1> its just really flakey
<holstein> sounds about right
<holstein> have you tried different browsers?
<Error404NotFoun1> yes
<holstein> i find flash acts differently in opera
<Error404NotFoun1> they all suck
<Error404NotFoun1> i miss ie
<holstein> have you tried opera?
<Error404NotFoun1> yep
<holstein> run IE in wine
<Error404NotFoun1> that was the worst one i tried
<holstein> with the windows version of flash ;)
<Error404NotFoun1> that would be a big pain in the arse
<holstein> well, if you've tried *all* the browser
<holstein> and you want IE
<holstein> go for it
<Error404NotFoun1> yeah and every little update to ie and i have to reinstall
<Error404NotFoun1> cant run windows update
<holstein> lol
<holstein> its not like linux though
<holstein> windows update just pulls in core updates
<holstein> you still have to go get flash updates
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, I can help you with flash
<Error404NotFoun1> flash dont update much
<Captainkrtek> what is your setup?
<Captainkrtek> Chrome? 64bit?
<Error404NotFoun1> firefox 64x
<Captainkrtek> Oh I can help :)
<Captainkrtek> let me give you a script I modified
<Error404NotFoun1> chrome was junk
<holstein> *flash is the issue
<holstein> you can not like chrome though if you want...
<Error404NotFoun1> i dont like anything google related
<holstein> you dont have to
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, let me give you this script, hold on a second
<Error404NotFoun1> why do people think linux is so good
<Error404NotFoun1> open source garbage
<Error404NotFoun1> and they cant get flash to work lol
<Error404NotFoun1> only like 99% of sites use flash
<holstein> flash is not open source
<holstein> i mean, dont start trolling Error404NotFoun1
<holstein> if you want help
<Error404NotFoun1> i was tsalking about linux
<holstein> we can do that
<holstein> but lots of us are passionate about open source here
<holstein> and the issue is not with linux or open source
<holstein> its flash support*
<Error404NotFoun1> but it is lol
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: right, its actually not
<Error404NotFoun1> open source means tons of people work on it and they cant get flash to work
<Captainkrtek> not the best place to share that kind of opinion if you want help
<Error404NotFoun1> thats just sad
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, it works
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: they are not allowed to
<Captainkrtek> Im uploading the script
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: do you understand that?
<Captainkrtek> Adobe Flash is not licensed under any FOSS license
<holstein> no one in the open source community maintains flash
<holstein> it is what it is
<Captainkrtek> it's proprietary
<Error404NotFoun1> then linux can never be good as windows
<holstein> and we all have to just deal with it
<Captainkrtek> it still works Error404NotFoun1
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: linux can never show flash as good as windows*
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, I can upload this script if you want flash to work for you
<holstein> and thats not true either
<holstein> IF we get better support from adobe
<Error404NotFoun1> what is this script going to do
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: help you
<holstein> with your flash issue
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, itll wget the adobe 64 bit preview and copy the right .so files to your plugins directory
<Error404NotFoun1> its gonna make my computer reboot into windows?
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: im taking offense to that
<Captainkrtek> me as well
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<holstein> just so you know
<Error404NotFoun1> i thought it was funny
<holstein> no one here is paid to help you
<Captainkrtek> I'll let you help yourself
<holstein> i wont
<holstein> i'll help you Error404NotFoun1
<holstein> because i want you to know, regardless of what you think
<Captainkrtek> I mean Ill upload it, but Im not going to provide support with an attitude
<holstein> this community will help you
<Error404NotFoun1> i dont have an attitude
<holstein> you're being combatitive
<Error404NotFoun1> im just think of people saying linux is better than windows when its clearly not
<Error404NotFoun1> sick*
<holstein> no one said that!
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, everyone has opinions
<holstein> you can think windows is better
<holstein> thats fine
<holstein> but, its opinion
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, http://rootzwiki.com/flash.sh download it, chmod +x it then in a terminal ./flash.sh
<Error404NotFoun1> yes ubuntu is leaps better than crusty red hat of old
<Error404NotFoun1> but linux has many years to go b4 it can compete with windows
<holstein> compete?
<holstein> you mean showing flash video?
<holstein> thats not a gauge for me
<Error404NotFoun1> i mean do anything as well as windows
<holstein> but again
<holstein> that doesnt have anything to do with it
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, run that script, it should fix your issue
<Error404NotFoun1> it has everything to do with it
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, in what way does it?
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: OK
<Error404NotFoun1> if lunux was so good why do no manufacturers sell computers with it
<IdleOne> Apple does
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, becuase Microsoft is a corporation that has paid employees to develop, they have gained money to lobby their software onto OEM's hardware
<IdleOne> Dell
<holstein> yeah, HP
<igjohn> hello ubuntu users .... i am new to ubuntu and i need help setting up a dedicated server
<holstein> but, i think we need to stop with the troll feeding...
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<Captainkrtek> igjohn, I would be glad to help you
<IdleOne> holstein: agreed
<IdleOne> :)
<Captainkrtek> agreed as well
<holstein> :)
<Error404NotFoun1> you really think demand wouldnt win over microscrap ?
<Error404NotFoun1> if linux was really better people would actualy want it
<Error404NotFoun1> which manufacturers would see
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, please get back on topic, everyone has opinions, doesnt mean you have to argue them, if you need help with Ubuntu we are here to do that
<Error404NotFoun1> its not an opinion
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, okay
<maheanuu> I had a problem with Skype running on Ubuntu 10.10 using Pulse Audio, I was breaking up on all my pots line connections but Skype to Skype was perfectr
<maheanuu> I decided to change from Pulse audio to Alsa and now I really have prob's
<Captainkrtek> maheanuu, check for updates, I saw some for Pulse Audio the other day
<holstein> maheanuu: yeah, did you use a guide?
<holstein> to purge pulse?
<holstein> maybe we can un-do that
<holstein> if you want*
<Captainkrtek> holstein, I think you can view the update history in package manager
<IdleOne> I saw an article a couple of weeks ago about an insurance company in Europe who is switching all it's servers to Ubuntu and 10000 work stations to Ubuntu also. nobody wants it...
<Captainkrtek> wow :)
<Error404NotFoun1> yeah cuz they a cheap company
<holstein> all i know is, i want it, and prefer it
<Error404NotFoun1> dont want to spend a fortune on windows
<holstein> and thats enough :)
<maheanuu> I really want to get it right, when i had pulse I couldn't call any of the commercial numbers as I was breaking up and people told me to change to Alsa to get away from that problem, but no one mentioned the fun I was going to get into after the change
<IdleOne> there are governments all over the world switching to Linux.
<Captainkrtek> Also the fastest growing Mobile OS is Linux Based
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, most websites you visit run linux :)
<holstein> maheanuu: you want to stay with alsa then?
<holstein> should be do-able*
<Error404NotFoun1> im not a web site
<IdleOne> you're right
<holstein> i havent *not* had pulse since 8.04 probably ;)
<nit-wit> holstein, hello, are you running natty
<holstein> nit-wit: o/
<Captainkrtek> hey nit-wit
<nit-wit> ;)
<holstein> i have natty on a testing machine
 * IdleOne is tired of all the complainers and whiners. you don't like linux then don't use it.
<holstein> im still running 10.04 mostly
<maheanuu> I am not sure, holstein, I want to be able to talk to pots phones in the USA as many of those I am in contact with are not computer literate
<Captainkrtek> IdleOne, +1
<Error404NotFoun1> Captainkrtek:  i dled the file but have no idea what you want me to do with it
<nit-wit> Captainkrtek, ;)
<holstein> yeah, its free to install, and remove linux :)
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, open a terminal, where did you download the file to?
<holstein> maheanuu: where did you get the idea that pulse was the issue?
<nit-wit> holstein, cool, just wanted to say hi rather then lurk.;)
<Error404NotFoun1> downloads
<nit-wit> *than
<holstein> nit-wit: good to see you
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, do this in a terminal chmod +x /home/yourusername/Downloads/flash.sh
<maheanuu> holstein, what do you think I should do, switch back to pulse or stick with Alsa?
<holstein> maheanuu: depends, i was just wondering why you think alsa would be better
<holstein> its challenging dealing with the closed source stuff
<holstein> in ubuntu
<Error404NotFoun1> Captainkrtek:  that dont look like it did anything
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, it won't output anything
<maheanuu> I had read that pulse was causing instability in Skype on the net somewhere and from there it became a slippery slope
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, then do /home/yourusername/Downloads/flash.sh
<holstein> maheanuu: you have audio now?
<holstein> in general?
<holstein> with alsa?
<maheanuu> I know this notebook is using an AMD ATI card built into the motherboard and I still do not have it working correctly either
<Error404NotFoun1> ffs
<Error404NotFoun1> bash: /home/kg/Downloads/flash.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<holstein> maheanuu: looks like wine with the windows version of skype is not a solution...
<nit-wit> holstein, I met a girl in a class who's father is from new Orleans , father is a musician, she new about the musicians village , that was my first question.;)
<holstein> nit-wit: cool
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, make sure you typed in the filename correctly
<Error404NotFoun1> i copied and pasted
<maheanuu> Yes but it is insanely low in volume and I look at /system/preferences/sound and I am not seeing anything but a small window telling me that sound isn't there
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, or just open the file via the explorer
<Captainkrtek> right click the file and run
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: you need you make 'yourusername' your user name... did you do that?
<holstein> maheanuu: thats OK
<nit-wit> holstein, father know Ellis M, and the family it seems. anyway off topic, you run into the most interesting people in odd places.
<maheanuu> No, I am totally away from windoze, I do not run anything MicroS**t has to offer
<holstein> maheanuu: what about in a terminal alsamixer
<holstein> dont trust the labels
<Error404NotFoun1> Captainkrtek:  there is no run option
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, then you didn't chmod +x it properly
<Captainkrtek> did you change the yourusername to your actual username?
<maheanuu> hang on bringing up terminal now
<Error404NotFoun1> yes lol
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, chmod +x ~/Downloads/flash.sh && ~/Downloads/flash.sh
<maheanuu> The speakers are at full volume in terminal
<holstein> maheanuu: try tweaking them all though
<Error404NotFoun1> negative..
<maheanuu> Master is set at 80
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, you sure flash.sh is in /Downloads
<Error404NotFoun1> Captainkrtek: if i double click i get a run option
<Error404NotFoun1> it does nothing
<Captainkrtek> check to see if flash works
<Captainkrtek> I dont remember if it is verbose
<holstein> maheanuu: right, but try them all, while you have something playing
<maheanuu> I just did and I can raise or lower them but nothing changes
<Error404NotFoun1> nope still flakey
<holstein> flash is flakey
<Error404NotFoun1> not on windows
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, should work, I just ran the script fine
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: did i say that?
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, then go back to windows if you choose
<Error404NotFoun1> well i copied and pasted what you told me to do
<Error404NotFoun1> and it does nothing
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: did i imply that?
<holstein> i did not have the intention of implying that
<Error404NotFoun1> sure sounded like it to me
<holstein> as a matter of a fact
<Captainkrtek> I don't think he did
<holstein> when i look back
<holstein> i didnt mention windows at all
<holstein> i just mentioned flahs
<holstein> flash*
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i should elaborat
<Error404NotFoun1> you didnt mention linux either
<holstein> flash is flakey in *linux*
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, Im tired of this little bickering going on, I have tried to help, we don't get paid to support people, we will help if we can, if you choose to go back to windows you may, no one is holding you back
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: do you see it?
<holstein> open the terminal
<Error404NotFoun1> ?
<holstein> cd /home/kg/Downloads
<holstein> then
<holstein> ls
<holstein> and see if you see the .sh
<Error404NotFoun1> erm pidgin is lagging wierd now
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: do you see it?
<Error404NotFoun1> yep
<Error404NotFoun1> im not stupid
<holstein> ?
<Error404NotFoun1> its in downloads
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, we did not imply that
<holstein> OK
<holstein> yeah
<Captainkrtek> then do
<holstein> im not implying you are stupid
<Captainkrtek> cd /home/kg/Downloads
<Captainkrtek> chmod +x flash.sh
<Error404NotFoun1> i did
<Captainkrtek> ./flash.sh
<Captainkrtek> do those 3 commands
<holstein> its just challenging, since you have made the vibe cobatitive*
<holstein> combative*
<holstein> but, not impossible :)
<holstein> i say, drag it over in the terminal
<holstein> and let the path auto-complete
<Captainkrtek> oh forgot about that
<Captainkrtek> :)
<holstein> thats the newbie trick i use all the time
<maheanuu> Holstein, I am now running fairly well...   I now have to set up skype to run with Alsa also
<Error404NotFoun1> does nothing
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: ?
<holstein> its not going to do anything
<Error404NotFoun1> dragged it to terminal
<holstein> you'll just have to check flash
<holstein> and see if it helped
<Error404NotFoun1> it froze my screen for a second
<Captainkrtek> holstein, it is verbose actually
<Error404NotFoun1> and did nothing
<holstein> assuming you got the script to run
<Captainkrtek> yes
<Captainkrtek> it still may not output
<Error404NotFoun1> i think there is something else wrong with ubuntu...
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, close all instances of firefox
<Captainkrtek> and open a window
<Captainkrtek> see if it worked
<Error404NotFoun1> my screen just froze again and the path is in terminal now
<holstein> maheanuu: im assuming you've been in the setup?
<holstein> for skype?
<Error404NotFoun1> i did the ./flash.sh
<Error404NotFoun1> got an error
<holstein> i kinda gave up on skype a year ago or so
<holstein> since i found, and can use mumble for my needs
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, what error
<holstein> but, that doesnt help you
<Error404NotFoun1> No such file or directory
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, do chmod 755 flash.sh
<Captainkrtek> then ./flash.sh
<Error404NotFoun1> i think ubuntu is broke
<Error404NotFoun1> its freezing for long periods of time now
<holstein> i think the issue is with the graphics driver
<holstein> flash and the freezing
<holstein> all of it
<Captainkrtek> holstein, actually that makes a lot of sense
<Error404NotFoun1> and pidgin being messed up?
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, what kind of card do you have?
<Error404NotFoun1> never done this b4
<holstein> i mean, i dont like flash
<Error404NotFoun1> nvidia 9600 gt
<holstein> and its flakey
<holstein> but, it works
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: proprietary driver?
<Error404NotFoun1> yes
<holstein> if i were you, i would force vesa for a bit
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<holstein> and see what happens
<Error404NotFoun1> ?
<holstein> that'll tell you if its the driver at least
<holstein> i cheat*
<holstein> i use a knoppix live CD
<holstein> and copy the xorg.conf
<holstein> and force options that way
<holstein> im sure theres an easier way
<Captainkrtek> holstein, he could edit the kernel on grub bootup
<holstein> i mean, you could do safe graphics mode with a live CD
<Captainkrtek> add a flag at the end
<Captainkrtek> vga= 720
<Captainkrtek> or something
<holstein> Captainkrtek: totally !
<Captainkrtek> :)
<holstein> thats temporary too
<Captainkrtek> yes
<Captainkrtek> one boot
<holstein> thats elegant actually
<Captainkrtek> I use it for Single User mode fixes
<Captainkrtek> you can actually bypass logon like that 0_o
<Captainkrtek> and edit passwords
<holstein> *shame on you ;)
<Captainkrtek> lol
<Captainkrtek> you ever watch hak5?
<holstein> its been a while
<holstein> i really liked what i saw though
<Captainkrtek> you know darrens netbook?
<holstein> nah
<Captainkrtek> well his netbook
<Captainkrtek> I have it
<Captainkrtek> :)
<maheanuu> holstein, Thanks for the mixer settings in terminal with the Alsa gui
<Captainkrtek> all the goodies on their as well
<Captainkrtek> there*
<holstein> maheanuu: sure, i wish i could help more with skype
<Captainkrtek> maheanuu, I can try to help with Skype
<maheanuu> I am up and running now, and still I would like to know if I can talk on a pots line without all the breaking up that had gone on before
<maheanuu> I am going to call my sis in Oregon they are only 3 hrs ahead of us here in Tahiti
<Error404NotFoun1> anyone messed with installing snow leopard on a pc?
<maheanuu> BRB with the results
<holstein> i consider my intel macbook a PC
<Error404NotFoun1> wish i was in tahiti..
<Captainkrtek> Im in Seattle
<Captainkrtek> rainnnn
<Error404NotFoun1> minnesota
<Error404NotFoun1> rain soon lol
<holstein> i used to live on pill hill
<maheanuu> We are just coming out from under a low that hammered us in the outer islands
<holstein> where boren and broadway intersect?
<Captainkrtek> Im wearing my ubuntu hoodie :)
<Captainkrtek> nice and cozy
<Error404NotFoun1> if ya'll wanted to know why im so combative
<Error404NotFoun1> i just quit smoking
<Error404NotFoun1> i feel like killing people
<maheanuu> I lived in Hubbard OR while I was back there and would make runs to Seattle regularly, to work on the Zodiac and the other boats by the Classic Boat society there
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: D00D, im 6 months in :)
<holstein> its great... i still kinda want one though
<maheanuu> How old are you, Error404?
<Error404NotFoun1> 32
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: congrats
<holstein> i used the patch finally
<Error404NotFoun1> i used chewin tobacco
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<maheanuu> perhaps if you calmed down a bit you might make it to 40
<holstein> ;)
<Error404NotFoun1> that dont help much
<holstein> i had the Ecigs
<holstein> those have nicotine though
<Error404NotFoun1> well quitting smoking isnt the only reason im pissed
<holstein> and were kinda fun
<holstein> the gum was kinda fun too
<holstein> the patch worked well
<maheanuu> I am over double your age, and I learned a long long time ago that angry got you dead
<Error404NotFoun1> my wife just made up a bunch of shit and got me arrested
<Error404NotFoun1> and got the courts to take my kids from me
<holstein> im sorry to hear that
<Error404NotFoun1> so im a bit pissed
<Captainkrtek> sorry to hear as well
<Error404NotFoun1> shes lucky im sane
<Error404NotFoun1> thats all im saying
<Error404NotFoun1> i sure do wish i could get flash working better
<Error404NotFoun1> idk why nothing you tell me to do does nothing
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, go download teamviewer
<Captainkrtek> from teamviewer.com
<Error404NotFoun1> already got it
<Captainkrtek> I can try to remotely do it
<Error404NotFoun1> i use tv all the time in windows
<Captainkrtek> want me to try?
<maheanuu> And that is reason to disrupt a place where people are looking for help???   Sorry lad, but I think that you are too full of yourself to even reason with
<maheanuu> I smoked for 59 years and when I quit I never had an argument with anyone, but again different strokes for different folks...   Just this old Chief's opinion
<Error404NotFoun1> mmm
<Error404NotFoun1> vodka does a body good
<Error404NotFoun1> cheif?
<Error404NotFoun1> military mad?
<Error404NotFoun1> man*
<Captainkrtek> interesting
<Captainkrtek> teamviewer for linux is teamviewer for windows in a wine shell
<Captainkrtek> talk about laziness :P
<holstein> hey, at least it works
<Captainkrtek> ehh sorta
<Captainkrtek> it has a bug that bothers me
<holstein> even the file transfer stuff
<Captainkrtek> every time you update you have to reboot
<Captainkrtek> or kill some processes in htop
<Captainkrtek> it leaves some updater processes running
<holstein> i dont use it enough to notice
<Error404NotFound> fun
<maheanuu> There are times that make me happy that I no longer have to deal with the "average" murican
<maheanuu> I called the pots line to Orygun just now and had a 5.5 conversation with my sister...  Tried the bank again and still have the problem of not being able to communicate with their computer that is the answering service
<maheanuu> Looks like I will deal with my local bank there and let them hash it out
<maheanuu> Our biggest prob is that the dollar is almost as valuable as teepee.....  My retirement puts me well below the poverty line....   Oh well, fishin costs nothing and gardens only a little more....
<maheanuu> Skype to Skype is nickle....   I think that I am working well there
<maheanuu> Captainkrtek, has spring, sprung up there?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i didnt think pulse was the culprit
<maheanuu> You in the northwest also holstein?
<holstein> and skype to skype means skype is working properly
<holstein> im not clear on what you are tying to connect to
<holstein> but i would look at that
<holstein> and maybe try some alternatives
<holstein> im in northcarolina
<holstein> US
<maheanuu> I deal with Key Bank and every now and then they get a bug up their nether region and put a block on one or the other of our credit cards, seems that they don't realize that we do not live in the USA , but we still need to do banking with you as the US Gov. will not send retirement funds to a foreign bank
<maheanuu> 2 months ago I got nailed, and this week my wife is blocked
<maheanuu> I know that something is coming down the pike when I get a note telling me that someone in French Polynesia is using my credit card or my wife
<maheanuu> s credit card
<maheanuu> I lived in the USA for over 10 years and never once did I have a problem with my french Card and I used it regularly as needed
<maheanuu> But when you are a member of a small bank where everyone knows you there are no problems, your problems are that you have grown obscenely large and no one knows or cares about anyone any longer
<maheanuu> I liked using Pulse Audio, as the gains were really good and controls worked fine, it just didn't play well with Skype or at least not on this toshiba lapto[
<maheanuu> laptop dammit
<Captainkrtek> holstein, finally got his flash working
<holstein> Captainkrtek: congrats
<maheanuu> I find that I am still learning, I have never stopped in all my years, every day is learning something new and usually interesting...   I for one am happy that I no longer have to deal with windoze
<holstein> yeah, i agree
<holstein> but, we try not to do that here
<holstein> since, windows is a vaiable solution for lots of folks
<holstein> and lots of users dual boot
<maheanuu> Captain and holstein, I have a photosite that you might like to peruse, any photos that you might like just rt click on the size you like and do a "save as" and they are yours to use however you like
<Captainkrtek> maheanuu, thanks! :)
<Captainkrtek> I do photography as well
<maheanuu> go to http://mah.smugmug.com/other/anoceanapart
<maheanuu> the newest are the last photos and the oldest are the front...
<Captainkrtek> wow very nice pictures!
<Captainkrtek> I have a Canon 50D
<maheanuu> Thank you
<Captainkrtek> do you have the waterfall in full res?
<maheanuu> I am shooting with a D200 and saving my pennies for a D300i later on this summer
<Captainkrtek> I need a new wallpaper ;)
<maheanuu> Yes it should be there
<Captainkrtek> ahh found it
<maheanuu> Is that the silver falls one?
<Captainkrtek> yes
<Captainkrtek> hmm very pixelated
<Captainkrtek> any higher res?
<maheanuu> My mom lives about 40 miles from it
<Captainkrtek> here we go
<Captainkrtek> found a diff. one
<Captainkrtek> :)
<maheanuu> Which photo are you looking at, I will go to the page
<Captainkrtek> I found it
<maheanuu> Ok,
<maheanuu> I never took a photo till I went home to take care of mom.....  My family wanted to see what Orygun looked like
<Captainkrtek> you're now lucky enough to be on my desktop heh :P
<maheanuu> Thanx and thank you for liking something I did
<maheanuu> I started shooting around the age of 60+, I am 73 now
<Captainkrtek> very cool
<Captainkrtek> you're quite good at it
<Captainkrtek> maheanuu, here are some of my pictures
<Captainkrtek> oh hold on
<maheanuu> Around the end of the month, I am planning on climbing our Mountain here and spending a week on the summit
<Captainkrtek> maheanuu, http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenrichards2010
<Captainkrtek> those are some of my pics
<bioterror> hey guys, can you please move this offtopic conversation to #ubuntu-beginners-team, this #ubuntu-beginners channel is for problem solving and gets logged
<Captainkrtek> sorry bioterror
<Captainkrtek> got side tracked
<Captainkrtek> </off-topic>
<bioterror> np
<Captainkrtek> hello webjadmin
<maheanuu> Captain, I bookmarked your page and will look more later, see some nice things there also
<Captainkrtek> thanks
<maheanuu> Sorry bout that bioterror
<bioterror> no need to be sorry, you can talk over that team channel as much as you want about anything ;)
<webjadmin> Captainkrtek, I'm JackyAlcine.
<bioterror> I might even take part!
<webjadmin> I didn't notice xchat was already open. lol
<Captainkrtek> ahh hello webjadmin / Jacky ;)
<webjadmin> So I'm getting a double ping..
<webjadmin> !! and my logs! they're being doubled!
<ubot2> webjadmin: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Captainkrtek> hehe
<Error404NotFound> moo!
<Error404NotFound> any other noob crap you can tell me
<Error404NotFound> any dl;'s i need
<Error404NotFound> Captainkrtek:
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, for what?
<Error404NotFound> idk
<Error404NotFound> im new to linux
<Captainkrtek> not sure what you need
<Error404NotFound> i need wine to see my freakin optical drives...
<Error404NotFound> Captainkrtek:
<Captainkrtek> yes
<Error404NotFound> ^^
<Error404NotFound> need wine to see optical drives
<robech> hi
<robech> somebody here?
<Error404NotFound> nope
<Error404NotFound> erm
<l_adrian> hi all
<l_adrian> new convert, but struggling with 11.04 and setting up my wireless
<l_adrian> HP dv6 2113
<l_adrian> broadcom adapter
<MrChrisDruif> l_adrian; I'm sorry, I've got no experience with Broadcom chips, I might know a bot command, hold on
<MrChrisDruif> !wireless
<ubot2> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<l_adrian> Thanks anyway :)
<l_adrian> i had noticed (on a lot of forums) that it is an ongoing problem with 11.04
<MrChrisDruif> With the wireless?
<justaguestasking> Hi, first to all, I'm not an english-speaker. That explains the mistakes I'm sure I'll do. I had a problem with a fresh natty install. after log in  the desktop appears, but no icons, no bars. When rigth-clicking, menu goes on and off, like the refreshing were 0.5 FPS
<justaguestasking> Just Gnome classic works
<justaguestasking> What can i do to solve it? I have a Nvidia FX5200 graphic card
<soadkombucha> My laptop recognizes my integrated webcam/mic as the input devices that they are, however, when I try to use Cheese or Skype to test my video, I get a black screen, and the mic is not accepting any actual input. Can anyone help?
<soadkombucha> My laptop recognizes my integrated webcam/mic as the input devices that they are, however, when I try to use Cheese or Skype to test my video, I get a black screen, and the mic is not accepting any actual input. Can anyone help?
<xardas008> sry but i can't, did you ask in #ubuntu as well?
<soadkombucha> I've been asking
<soadkombucha> In both
<grover_78> anyone online to help a noob?
<holstein> with?
<grover_78> not sure. I think its incorrect/missing drivers.
<grover_78> I'm used to WinXP, this Ubuntu stuff is new to me lol
<holstein> grover_78: right
<holstein> its not like that with linux
<holstein> usualy
<holstein> the drivers are just in the kernel
<holstein> for most devices
<holstein> grover_78: whats not working?
<grover_78> well I know I could watch youtube and other videos with no lag/freezing (under XP)
<soadkombucha> holstein, did you see my question earlier? I know it's not a beginner question, but #ubuntu doesn't seem to be able to help
 * holstein will look soadkombucha :)
<soadkombucha> I can repaste
<bioterror> no need
<grover_78> now youtube is slow/laggy... flash sites also seem to be laggier with ubuntu then with XP
<soadkombucha> OK bioterror.
<grover_78> so I think its a missing/incorrect vid driver
<holstein> grover_78: flash is different
<holstein> for win and lin
<soadkombucha> grover_78, did you install the restricted extras package?
<holstein> but, looking at the graphics driver is a good step
<holstein> grover_78: if you havent updated
<holstein> i would do that first
<grover_78> not sure, just installed it last night before I went to work. Now I'm home again and tinkering
<grover_78> how would I check that out?
<holstein> then, if the issue is still there
<grover_78> (forgive my expreme noobishness)
<holstein> you can move on
<bioterror> grover_78, open terminal and type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bioterror> !cli | grover_78
<ubot2> grover_78: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<soadkombucha> Or you can open Ubuntu Software Center
<bioterror> soadkombucha, guess which is easier and faster ;)
<soadkombucha> and search for Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<grover_78> ok slooooow down ppl
<soadkombucha> bioterror, I know but for a noob GUI may be easier than CLI
<holstein> grover_78: its a software package
<grover_78> I want to learn this kernal stuff, but one thing ag a time
<holstein> this is how you would go about installing that package
<grover_78> software center is the easiest?
<holstein> the software center is the new-ish way to do that
<bioterror> grover_78, first you need to lear that than is not written as then, and same with kernel, it's not kernal ;)
<soadkombucha> Software center offers you a graphical front end for apt-get.
<bioterror> faster to copy & paste that line into terminal
<grover_78> :P cut me some slack Bio, I'm off work and headed to bed in an hr
<bioterror> than open bloat software center
<soadkombucha> bioterror, again, for someone brand new to ubuntu, GUI may be > CLI
<bioterror> soadkombucha, if you dont know how to copy & paste...
<soadkombucha> bioterror, especially given that the terminal has different keyboard keys
<bioterror> soadkombucha, what?
<soadkombucha> And if you're used to ctrl+c and ctrl+v, you may not realize that terminal is ctrl+shift+c and ctrl+shift+v
<bioterror> no matter what language you speak, parameters are exactly the same
<soadkombucha> Terminal requires the use of ctrl+shift for copy/cut/paste/undo operations
<bioterror> soadkombucha, and gnome-terminal can handle mouse clicks
<bioterror> you really want to argue about this? :D
<grover_78> ok I think I got it
<soadkombucha> bioterror, I understand this. I'm just saying that there are situations in which an Ubuntu beginner MAY PREFER a GUI interface.
<holstein> soadkombucha: when you say 'reconized'
<holstein> you mean in lspci?
<soadkombucha> holstein, I mean it shows up as a USB 2.0 UVC webcam/mic
<grover_78> I used terminal, typed in that command you gave me
<holstein> soadkombucha: have you tried vlc ?
<soadkombucha> holstein, I've tried multiple OTHER applicatiosn that make use of a microphone or a video camera
<bioterror> grover_78, is it now installing stuff for you?
<holstein> well, is it both?
<holstein> the mic and the cam?
<soadkombucha> It's both of them.
<holstein> OK
<soadkombucha> They're the same chipset on the motherboard.
<holstein> soadkombucha: in the terminal
<holstein> what do you see for
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and arecord -l
<holstein> ?
<holstein> doesnt that seem appropriate?
<soadkombucha> My laptop recognizes my integrated webcam/mic as the input devices that they are, however, when I try to use Cheese or Skype to test my video, I get a black screen, and the mic is not accepting any actual input. Can anyone help?
<holstein> well...
<holstein> just because it sees it
<soadkombucha> wait
<soadkombucha> Hold on
<holstein> doesnt mean its using it
<soadkombucha> My shift key stuck
<holstein> you can see audio devices listed in lspci
<holstein> and not be able to use them
<soadkombucha> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<soadkombucha> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC272 Analog [ALC272 Analog]
<soadkombucha>   Subdevices: 1/1
<soadkombucha>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<soadkombucha> **** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****
<soadkombucha> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC272 Analog [ALC272 Analog]
<soadkombucha>   Subdevices: 1/1
<soadkombucha>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<grover_78> can I break in for a second here?
<bioterror> grover_78, sure
<holstein> grover_78: anytime :)
<holstein> soadkombucha: you want to use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ for that in the future :)
<grover_78> thanks. Ok, ran the command in terminal. Now I got the usual "end user agreement" stuff, but since its all text based I can't seem to click or hightlight OK
<bioterror> s/want/should/ for pastes over 3 lines
<soadkombucha> Hit the right arrow key
<bioterror> grover_78, use tabulator key
<bioterror> normal EULA stuff
<grover_78> cool... man so much to learn and get used to
<holstein> soadkombucha: i think thats going to be the internal sound card
<holstein> and i dont see the webcam audio
<holstein> SO, at least you know how to proceed
<grover_78> good thing we have all the files backed up on the other computer. Then if I crash this one I don't need to worry
<holstein> i think you are assuming the drivers are present and being used
<holstein> due to some lspci output
<holstein> and thats not the case
<soadkombucha> Well hold on...
<soadkombucha> Let me go to the sound panel
<soadkombucha> under hardware it has listed a device
<soadkombucha> with 1 input and 1 output
<grover_78> Bio, so this package I'm installing.... what all is in there? additional drivers?
<soadkombucha> But hold on... There was somewhere...
<holstein> soadkombucha: right
<soadkombucha> USB2.0 UVC WebCam (/dev/video0)
<holstein> you have at least 2 devices
<holstein> *im assuming
<holstein> the webcam
<soadkombucha> When I go to edit --> preferences under Cheese
<holstein> and the internal card
<holstein> SO, you should see 2
<holstein> in pulse or where ever you look
<holstein> and, im not sure what cheese sees
<holstein> but, i would work til you see both devices reported
<holstein> in arecord -l
<grover_78> Another noob question here. Do I need antivirus like I did with Win? why/why not?
<holstein> *both devices being your internal sound and the webcam sound
<soadkombucha> holstein, how would I approach that?
<holstein> soadkombucha: what is it?
<holstein> integrated into a netbook?
<holstein> Acer CrystalEye Webcam ?
<holstein> either way, something like this seems relavant
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1235132.html
<soadkombucha> It's a Toshiba Satellite L500D-ST2543
<holstein> soadkombucha: but this is the integrated webcam?
<soadkombucha> It's the integrated webcam
<holstein> OK
<holstein> doesnt hurt to update
<holstein> *usually ;)
<holstein> sometimes a kernel update or firmware update can add funcionality
<soadkombucha> OK when I try to do that
<soadkombucha> ./svn-version.sh: 3: svn: not found
<holstein> soadkombucha: do what?
<soadkombucha> what sudo apt-get install will pull SVN?
<holstein> update?
<soadkombucha> the link you sent
<soadkombucha> oh wait subversion
<soadkombucha> never mind
<holstein> soadkombucha: i would read about that
<holstein> first
<holstein> we're not sure thats for your hardware yet
<holstein> soadkombucha: this is ubuntu 11.04 ?
<holstein> a fresh install?
<holstein> have you gotten it to work automatically in older version of ubuntu?
<holstein> or with another kernel?
<soadkombucha> It's a fresh install yes
<soadkombucha> I installed it last night
<soadkombucha> Also, until yesterday when I reflashed my BIOS, I wasn't using linux due to my ACPI layer not loading properly.
<holstein> i would try live CD's
<holstein> i would want to see what the 10.04 live CD does
<holstein> if it picks that hardware up automatically
<holstein> then, you can note the kernel version
<holstein> and decide what to do
<holstein> i would just want to see it working with something
<holstein> then, you can learn how to make it work with what ever linux you want
<grover_78> ok, so I installed this "hidden update" package... anything else I should do to get my OS  up to speed?
<soadkombucha> So download 10.04LTS and see what happens?
<soadkombucha> I was having the same problem though in a 10.04 derivative yesterday.
<holstein> soadkombucha: *run i live
<holstein> soadkombucha: *run it live
<soadkombucha> It's an Enlightenment based 10.04LTS and I was having the same mic issue on both that live nad installed yesterday...
<soadkombucha> That's why I switched to Ubuntu.
<soadkombucha> Well 11.04
<soadkombucha> I was hoping the update would fix it.
<holstein> right
<holstein> so, you already know then
<holstein> that its not being seen in 10.04
<holstein> hmmm
<soadkombucha> So it's not an "I need backports" issue
<holstein> soadkombucha: maybe
<holstein> thats plausible
<holstein> you need drivers
<soadkombucha> Well if 10.04 wasn't working...
<soadkombucha> I'd have to backport all the way to 9.04
<holstein> well, you just want the module
<holstein> doesnt matter where you get it i say
<soadkombucha> so should I do the repo for Hardy Heron?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> you could try a hardy live CD though
<holstein> if you have one laying around
<holstein> but, i dont think thats going to work...
<soadkombucha> I don't wanna go back that far... Also, I was talking the repo for Hardy Heron in order to obtain the backports.
<holstein> i would be looking for something like that linux-uvc package
<holstein> or script*
<holstein> to install a module
<holstein> actually, i would probably fire off a semi-nasty email
<holstein> about not supporting linux
<holstein> to the manufacturer
<holstein> and just plug in some webcam from the charity shop ;)
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-913832.html
<holstein> ^ seems like an option
<holstein> i think when you spend some time on the actual problem now
<holstein> you might come up with something
<holstein> since, you were assuming the drivers were present before
<soadkombucha> See I need 04f2:b128
<grover_78> ok so here's another question or 4 lol
<grover_78> 1) do I need antivurus like I did with win? (why or why not) 2) how can linux provide the drivers in the kernal but microsoft needs a bazillion drivers for each version of thier OS?
<holstein> grover_78: well, for 1.
<holstein> you need to decide that
<holstein> i say, do what you feel comfortable with
<holstein> do i use AV in linux?
<holstein> no
<holstein> its really a matter of user permissions
<grover_78> well every time I install something I get prompted for my password.. is that what you mean?
<holstein> in win, the user is typically 'admin' thus creating an easier experience (arguably) while making security more challening
<holstein> grover_78: its really even deeper than that, but kind of*
<holstein> for 2. its just different technology
<holstein> also, if all the drivers were just in the windows kernel
<holstein> then, you could move windows
<holstein> in between machines
<holstein> like we typically can do easily with linux
<grover_78> right
<holstein> and that could create some commercial issues for the product
<holstein> *pirating and whatever
<grover_78> lol just a few :P
<holstein> in the end, its just different
<grover_78> and since linux is open source, that aspect is a non-issue
<grover_78> so, in a nutshell, take everything I know about Win and toss it out the window (no pun intended) ??
<holstein> nah
<holstein> its just different
<holstein> its still a computer though
<holstein> file system similarities
<soadkombucha> OK well seeing as installing a new version of the UVC drivers seems to be the only option because no one seems to have addressed this webcam...
<soadkombucha> I hope this works.
<holstein> its more like, from a computer science kind of stand point
<holstein> dont learn to use windows
<holstein> or linux, or OSX
<holstein> just learn to use computers
<soadkombucha> Yeah...
<holstein> and what all that entails
<soadkombucha> Your only difference with Windows and Linux will be a file system structure
<soadkombucha> Well the big one
<grover_78> makes sense holstein.
<soadkombucha> That, for me, was the hardest part.
<soadkombucha> Getting used to NOT having drive letters.
<MrChrisDruif> The difference lies in the design of the kernel
<grover_78> yeah I already came accross that one. REALLY threw me off for a bit
<holstein> like, learning specific programs too
<holstein> dont learn how microsoft office works
<soadkombucha> Learn how a word processor works.
<MrChrisDruif> Linux is monolithic kernel (everything bunched with the kernel)
<holstein> learn how to create what you need to create
<holstein> in the most general sense
<grover_78> so all this is command prompt based...
<holstein> then, you can just get the job done
<soadkombucha> grover_78, everything in Linux is not CLI based.
<holstein> grover_78: not necessarily
<soadkombucha> Most everything in Linux can be DONE CLI, but there are GUI frontends for a lot of it.
<holstein> you can get into the CLI if you want
 * holstein gotta run... bbl
<MrChrisDruif> Microsoft has a hybrid kernel
<MrChrisDruif> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computing)
<soadkombucha> Now they do...
<soadkombucha> They didn't until Windows 7 if I'm thinking correctly.
<grover_78> OK one last question.
<grover_78> I gotta head to bed soon so I hope this is  a "simple" question LOL
<MrChrisDruif> soadkombucha; Nope, always been that way. Why else would you need to install drivers in Windows XP etc?
<soadkombucha> MrChrisDruif, I thought there was some big kernel change with Win7
<soadkombucha> grover_78, what?
<grover_78> are there any other recommended "hidden" downloads or updates I need to do to make Ubuntu as user friendly as possible?
<grover_78> (I want to dig into this but for now go easy on the new guy lol)
<MrChrisDruif> soadkombucha; Yes, but the main design was the same. It's still a hybrid kernel. Access to certain parts was denied etc, that was changed
<MrChrisDruif> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<soadkombucha> grover_78, the restricted extras package gets you most everything.
<soadkombucha> MrChrisDruif, he already did that.
<bodhi_zazen> grover_78: define "user friendly", lol
<MrChrisDruif> missed that part, and that too ::)
<grover_78> well I just ditched WinXP last night for an adventure into linux. SO this is all VERY new to me
<bodhi_zazen> Ubuntu is IMO the most new user friendly Linux distro
<bodhi_zazen> And you can not expect to make the transition in an hour
<bodhi_zazen> How long have you been using Windows ?
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed...
<grover_78> a friend of mine recommended it, so that's why I grabbed it
<bodhi_zazen> You will need to give yourself some time to learn
<MrChrisDruif> Don't expect Windows is the most important part I think
<grover_78> XP? 5years or so. All computers I've used for more then 10 minutes have all been windows
<MrChrisDruif> Things will be a little different, but mainly they are/do the same things
<bodhi_zazen> grover_78: what version of Ubuntu ?
 * MrChrisDruif hopes 10.10 or 10.04
<bioterror> grover_78, enable partner repository and install propietary java
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<MrChrisDruif> Or a good working 11.04
<grover_78> hodhi: 10:10 or whatever the latest one is off the ubuntu website
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/index.html
<MrChrisDruif> 11.04
<bodhi_zazen> The links on this page are well worth your time
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/newtoubuntu/C/index.html
<grover_78> wow lots of stuff to read
<bioterror> bodhi_zazen,  i disagree. nowdays moost of the gnu/linux distros just gives things served too ready
<grover_78> that's good though... I'd rather have some sort of manual close by
<grover_78> how do I enable partner repository?
<grover_78> I assume I gotta do that before installing java
<bioterror> m on phone, too complicated :D
<bioterror> im even
<grover_78> well I'm gonna duck outside for a smoke ... brb
<head_victim> Anyone know the state of Bluray Playback in Ubuntu?
<bobweaver> hi there how is every one today?
<coalwater> any one knows how to start conky
<holstein> coalwater: auto start?
<holstein> i usually run it from te CLI
<holstein> til i get it just right
<coalwater> no, just start it with a custom theme i downloaded
<holstein> theres a way to specify a config
<coalwater> it runs a basic black window when i type conky in terminal, how do i start it with a customization inside .conky
<holstein> let me install it
<coalwater> hm ok i think i got it
<holstein> and run conky -help
<holstein> should say there*
<coalwater> no need, i got it
<holstein> cool :)
<coalwater> it did conky  -c config_file
<coalwater> ok, so about running it as a daemon or background process
<holstein> YEAH
<holstein> i remembered seeing that somewhere
<holstein> i used to just add it to the startup
<holstein> for whatever window manager
<coalwater> ok thanks holstein , but for some reason super+d (show desktop) hides it too
<soadkombucha> OK got it working...
<soadkombucha> It's jerryrigged like none other, but it's working.
<PhotoBackups> Hello everyone, I set up a ubuntu machine for reliable backups and came to a roadblock on something I'm interested in having my machine do for me.
<PhotoBackups> I'm looking for an automated backup of pictures from a CF card to a directory when I plug the card in.
<PhotoBackups> I've been looking at rsync and that seems to do the action I desire, however I cannot figure how to get it to automatically run upon a mount
<PhotoBackups> I mean, I cannot figure out to get rsync to automatically run a sync when I mount my CF media.
<PhotoBackups> where would I look for that? I read about setting chron jobs, but that isn't quite what I'm looking for
<PhotoBackups> any help on the matter would be greatly appreciated
<PhotoBackups> Am I in the wrong channel?
<xardas008> hm
<xardas008> not easy
<PhotoBackups> ah, carp.
<xardas008> the problem is, rsync must know that the device is plugged in, so you need udev to tell it to rsync, don't know if it will work without development
<PhotoBackups> could i set a chron job to test it every x minutes?
<PhotoBackups> cron*
<PhotoBackups> or do you think that would not be a good idea, as it would be repeating the same rsync command too often
<PhotoBackups> I do think that would be a poor choice, unless there was a way to get it to execute only once
<xardas008> hm, you can try to write a script which tests if the device is available, if so you can call rsync to sync the files
<xardas008> in /media will be a folder only then when the device is plugged in i think, and if you test if this folder exists then device is available i think
<xardas008> you need to test that
<PhotoBackups>  :) oh boy, off to learn scripts
<xardas008> should be made in 3 lines i think
<xardas008> i will test something for you PhotoBackups
<PhotoBackups> awesome! thanks
<xardas008> ok i have somethin which will work: http://pastebin.com/VJsUThkD
<xardas008> the ... stand for your specific commandline arguments you have to give to rsync
<PhotoBackups> ok, so when i make this into a script it will execute one rsync per one return of true with the$ if [ -e "/media/nameoffolder" ]
<xardas008> yes
<xardas008> only when the folder exists
<PhotoBackups> alrighty, off to test, thanks!
<xardas008> you can test that with you home folders, one which exists and one which not and instead of rsync you can call echo "Test" or something like that, to test if it does what you want
<PhotoBackups> awesome, so I got it to work with  a echo. Ok, so the 'if' will only happen once correct? How would I have it continually test until the folder is present?
<xardas008> with cronjob i think
<PhotoBackups> How would I do a loop with a pause or goto line (if you cant tell the last programming I did was with dos in the 90s.
<PhotoBackups> OOoh
<PhotoBackups> ok
<xardas008> i think with cronjob you can call the script every x minutes, this would do it
<xardas008> and only if the folder exists the rsync command will be executed
<xardas008> i would also test if the folder exists in /media when the cf card isn't plugged in, (ls -la)
<PhotoBackups> i am concerned if the cronjob keeps executing while the rsync is executing, will it create multiple instances of rsync?
<xardas008> this is a good point
<xardas008> i think it will call rsync for multiple times. so a possibility would be to grep for rsync if it has a process id running
<PhotoBackups> perhaps with nestled loops I could have it execute once, then wait many hours or days to test and execute again
<PhotoBackups> it would not be probable that I would be putting my card in more than once a day
<PhotoBackups> what is a good pause/wait command to use for shell
<xardas008> you can look what google tells you with bash wait/sleep
<PhotoBackups> ok
<atari_314> Hello, anyone know how to bypass the /dev/sr0 no medium found error on the 11.04 live-cd?
<bioterror> is the cd okay?
<bioterror> how new is your computer?
<bioterror> you could try to boot from USB stick
<atari_314> yes, the cd is ok, md5 check. it's a macbook 3rd gen. tks to the hell beast that is EFI I can't boot from the USB :(
<atari_314> (btw, I'm using a USB drive to boot the live)
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook3-1/Maverick
<bioterror> not much help, hahaha
<atari_314> hehe, tks for the info, but since my combo-drive broke, I'm stucked with this USB-CD drive
<atari_314> I'm prolly screwed... I guess...
<bioterror> use OS X and install XCode + Fink or MacPorts ;)
<KyleB_> Hi every1
<bioterror> hi KyleB_
<KyleB_> I'm new to Linux and I need some advice or help.
<bioterror> !ask | KyleB_
<ubot2> KyleB_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bioterror> ;))
<atari_314> mac os x >.< trying to avoid it like the plague... but tks anyway :)
<bioterror> atari_314, you should have purchased less premium laptop
<KyleB_> I run a company and my employees are required to take photos of their work to document them, then they have to be uploaded onto the clients server via website. I was wondering if there is a way that I can have them upload them to a server of mine so I can double check the photos then upload them from the server to the clients server.
<bioterror> hmmm
<atari_314> php? some perl script maybe?
<bioterror> easiest way could be setup apache and some sort of page with "upload file" button
<KyleB_> I'm very new to servers and Linux. How hard is it to do?
<coalwater> KyleB_: how are they uploaded, ftp or an upload page?
<KyleB_> The client has a website with all of the jobs listed. We just click on the job goto add file and attach it there and put in date complete and any notes and hit submit.
<atari_314> on the address of that website, does it end with .php or .asp?
<KyleB_> Before or after I login?
<atari_314> after, on the page that you select the files you want to upload
<coalwater> it could be automated if u get someone to do a small php system with approval then a curl to do the uploading after approval
<KyleB_> It doesn't have either.
<coalwater> htaccess probably
<atari_314> yup
<KyleB_> Not sure what that means.
<atari_314> a hidden file on the server that applies some rules like hiding the file extention
<KyleB_> Oh OK.
<KyleB_> So would it be hard for me to create a server for me or another person to review the photos?
<atari_314> it's a bit hard to guess how your website works internally
<coalwater> do u have any developers in ur company?
<KyleB_> I just want to create a like a file server for storing the photos.
<coalwater> the problem isnt the storage, it's the approval process
<KyleB_> No developers.
<atari_314> but transfering those photos to other users accounts (or folders in your server) is the problem
<coalwater> ull just have to either do it like manually, approve then the other employee uploads after recieving ur approval
<atari_314> works like this: user send file > server stores the file in a location. what you described would work like this: user send file > server store that file on a temp location > you check and allow it to be passed to the user final location
<KyleB_> Is there a way to add a file server here at my office network that employees can upload files to from home?
<coalwater> yea that's easy, ull need to keep a computer on all the time, and if u have a router or something ull need to do some port forwarding, unless the sever has an online ip
<atari_314> you can install an Apache server (or a LAMP package) and do the network confs or use a dynamic DNS solution to point it to your computer on your office network.
<KyleB_> Then another employee uploads them to the clients server?
<coalwater> the whole client's server my server thing is kinda confusing, where is each server
<KyleB_> My server is at the office. Clients server is I'm not sure but I access it thru the website they gave me.
<coalwater> so u login on the clients one, by a user name and password then upload them correct?
<KyleB_> Yes.
<coalwater> and the approval part is important?
<KyleB_> Yes because some of them don't do the work correct or they forget photos and send it to the client then I get yelled at for it.
<KyleB_> I'd rather send them back to fix the problem then the client tell me to it's wrong and to fix it.
<coalwater> the approval system needs a little work from a developer, unless u have someone to do it i'd say try to find another way, like they email it to u before submiting it to the clients website
<atari_314> IMO, 2 options: 1) modify the website for that "approval step". 2) make 'em send it to you and, after checking, manually login with each user and sending for 'em. (this second option would require at least a ftp server or a php server and a log of clever scripting to make it automatic)
<KyleB_> So it's going to be pretty hard to do it then huh.
<coalwater> atari_314: from what i understood about what KyleB_ said, he has no access to the clients website code, he can't modify it to add an approval step there, if that's what u meant
<KyleB_> The problem with emailing the photos is they have over 600 photos to submit. And I'm not sure how to email that many photos.
<KyleB_> I just want them to upload them to my file server so I can manually review them. Wants I approve them me or another person can manually uplaod to the cliens.
<coalwater> the simplest option would be an ftp server
<coalwater> but i dont know how ud send the approval
<KyleB_> So for me to create an ftp server for my employees to upload them to?
<Error404NotFound> moo
<Error404NotFoun1> wth
<atari_314> KyleB_, what's your server OS?
<Error404NotFound> bioterror:
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, you summoned me
<Error404NotFound> ooh i did
<Error404NotFound> any idea why my internet would just stop working in ubuntu?
<bioterror> hardly
<Error404NotFound> its like it dont know i have ethernet card anymore
<bioterror> did you check your modem?
<Error404NotFound> im on now
<bioterror> what did ifconfig say?
<KyleB_> I don't have anything setup yet but I did downloaded Ubuntu Server 11.04
<Error404NotFound> on wireless in ubuntu
<Error404NotFound> bioterror: if i look at connections bith my ethernets say disconnected
<Error404NotFound> both*
<Error404NotFound> i can reboot into windows and they work
<bioterror> windows <3
<bioterror> next time that happens, I would like to know what ifconfig says
<Error404NotFound> next time what happens
<bioterror> you dont have ethernet connection
<Error404NotFound> its happening now lol
<bioterror> okay
<Error404NotFound> i have a usb wireless nic im using now
<bioterror> and you still have ethernet cable connected?
<Error404NotFound> yes
<bioterror> what does 'ifconfig eth0'   say
<Error404NotFound> how do i look at that
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> and say:
<Error404NotFound> terminal?
<bioterror> ifconfig eth0
<Error404NotFound> error fetching interface information: Device not found
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> if you say 'dmesg'
<Error404NotFound> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:8d:bf:16:d1
<Error404NotFound>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Error404NotFound>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<bioterror> now you see it?
<Error404NotFound> yeah typed it wrong the first time lol
<bioterror> :---)
<Error404NotFound> eth1 is the same
<bioterror>           inet addr:10.0.0.2  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<bioterror> that kind of line interests me most
<Error404NotFound> where you see that
<bioterror> right under encap
<bioterror> if you dont have?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> you could say
<bioterror> sudo dhclient eth0
<Error404NotFound> doesnt seem to be doing anything
<bioterror> you have lights blinking in your ethernet card+
<bioterror> (usually there's lights)
<Error404NotFound> sure do
<bioterror> everything is okay with your router?
<Error404NotFound> it has to be ubuntu
<Error404NotFound> both ports work fine in windows
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> can you pastebin
<bioterror> dmesg |grep eth0
<Error404NotFound> pastebin what
<Error404NotFound> says link down link is not ready
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<bioterror> sudo dhclient eth0
<Error404NotFound> its just sitting at a cursor now
<bioterror> doesnt say that it gets ip address?
<Error404NotFound> nope
<bioterror> it doesnt even try?
<Error404NotFound> doesnt look like it
<taboo> what channels should i go to to meet people
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> different server
<taboo> what server should i go to?
<Error404NotFound> i only use this server and a diff one for a game
<Error404NotFound> neither are good for meeting people
<Error404NotFound> try going out lol
<Error404NotFound> web sucks for meeting people
<Error404NotFound> bioterror:  is there a way to uninstall my nic?
<Error404NotFound> oooh distro upgrade
<taboo> ok. im just bored can i get the server for games/
<Error404NotFound> oh hell now 12kbps dl speed
<Error404NotFound> lol 483 bytes!
<Error404NotFound> about 1 day and 15 hours remaining
<Error404NotFound> my internet owns!
<coalwater> cool! lol not
<Error404NotFound> bioterror:  im bout to take an axe to ubuntu
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> dont you!
<bioterror> we have our moments
<bioterror> I'm wondering what could be the problem
<Error404NotFound> is there something like device manager?
<Error404NotFound> were i can remove?
<taboo> game server please?
<Error404NotFound> lol google irc servers
<Error404NotFound> there are poop loads
<Error404NotFound> im really starting to hate ubuntu
<Error404NotFound> ubuntu really doesnt like my wireless nic..
<igjohn> hello everyone , i need help with virtualization on my ubuntu dedicated server ....
<Error404NotFound> erm
<Error404NotFound> see ya ubuntu nerds
<Error404NotFound> maybe in 5 years when ubuntu is stable
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, dont be like that
<Error404NotFound> why would i want to use an os that constantly needs to be coddled
<Error404NotFound> this crap dont happen in windows
<holstein> Error404NotFound: are you in the US?
<Error404NotFound> yes
<holstein> maybe you would be more comrotable with a traditional modle
<holstein> model*
<holstein> more like microsoft does
<holstein> http://www.system76.com/
<holstein> ^ for example
<Error404NotFound> ?
<holstein> OR something with ubuntu pre-loaded from HP or dell
<holstein> somehting with really good out of the box support
<bioterror> discar HP consumer models
<bioterror> discard
<bioterror> stay away from them
<Error404NotFound> i built my computer
<holstein> Error404NotFound: exactly
<bioterror> I have Acer, but dont tell that to anyone!
<holstein> and you purchased software with windows compatibilty in mind
<holstein> which is fine*
<Error404NotFound> my laptop is acer
<holstein> but, if you want a nice out of the box experience
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, my work laptop is Dell and works like a charm
<holstein> you might want to go with vendors that support linux
<holstein> becuase, right now, i feel like you are somehow blaming ubuntu
<bioterror> holstein, Dell E -series or Stinkpads R- and T-series
<holstein> which is really missing the point
<Error404NotFound> i have natty on my laptop havnt used it much though
<klynch> Error404NotFound, been reading I am confused is it wireless of cat5 you are trying to get working?
<bioterror> klynch, ethernet
<bioterror> cable connection
<Error404NotFound> im on wireless now
<Error404NotFound> which dont work for crap
<Error404NotFound> but im on..
<bioterror> holstein, I have a imagine in my mind that mobos with nforce had some problems
<holstein> Error404NotFound: there are 2 broadcom drivers
<holstein> have you tried both?
<Error404NotFound> .no
<klynch> your acer have atheros of broadcom?
 * holstein assumes you filed a bug report?
<holstein> Error404NotFound: ^ ?
<Error404NotFound> negative
<bioterror> *image
<holstein> Error404NotFound: OK, so you have lots of options
<holstein> let us know if we can help with one :)
<Error404NotFound> i wouldnt know lol
<Error404NotFound> i just want the crap to work
<holstein> right, and i suggested maybe some more appropriate hardware
<holstein> that would 'just work'
<klynch> what model of laptop.
<Error404NotFound> im on a desktop
<holstein> however, you can probably get your hardware working
<klynch> I have an acer and no problems.
<Error404NotFound> so im supposed to throw my brand new mobo out the window?
<holstein> Error404NotFound: ?
<holstein> i missed that?
<holstein> was that a suggestion?
<Error404NotFound> you said new hardware
<klynch> Error404NotFound, oh the problem is on desktop
<holstein> i suggested when/if you get hardware in the future
<holstein> you can plan for linux support
<holstein> instead of windows support
<Error404NotFound> all my stuff is new
<holstein> which is what you did with that build
<Error404NotFound> i wont be buying a new pc
<holstein> OK
<Error404NotFound> for a long time
<bioterror> not fair
<Error404NotFound> if ever
<holstein> so, whats the problem?
<holstein> the wifi?
<Error404NotFound> whats not fair
<holstein> on the desktop?
<bioterror> i have lame Athlon X2 and they sell now for the same price Phenom II X6
 * bioterror goes to cut wrists
<Error404NotFound> main oproblem is ethernet
<holstein> bioterror: :/
<Error404NotFound> doesnt work
<holstein> Error404NotFound: open a terminal
<holstein> and run lspci
<holstein> see if you see it listed there
<Error404NotFound> i have a quad core 2.5
<holstein> *use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ if you want to paste that
<holstein> Error404NotFound: do you see it?
<Error404NotFound> just type ls pci?
<holstein> in lspci?
<holstein> Error404NotFound: no
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> ls pci = not it
<holstein> lspci = yes :)
<Error404NotFound> says alot of crap
<Error404NotFound> what am i looking for
<holstein> Error404NotFound: the ethernet device
<holstein> i cant tell you what your hardware will look like there
<holstein> just read them
<holstein> and try and figure it out
<holstein> OR
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> paste the output there
<Error404NotFound> i see the 2 ports in this
<holstein> ports?
<Error404NotFound> sepperate controller for ea port
<holstein> all i want to see is the ethernet device line
<bioterror> lspci |grep Ether
<Error404NotFound>  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<holstein> bioterror: thanks
<holstein> i need to remember thatU
<holstein> Error404NotFound: just so you know, its not rocket science
<holstein> im literally opening a google search and searching 'ubuntu RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)'
<holstein> and im going to see what i find
<Error404NotFound> i refuse to use google
<klynch> Error404NotFound, why?
<Error404NotFound> it saves all your information including all searches and ip
<holstein> Error404NotFound: you can replace 'google' with whatever you choose
<Error404NotFound> forever
<holstein> anyways
<bioterror> bing is my choice
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/331699
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 331699 in linux "Realtek RTL8111/8169 LAN (r8169) falls back from Gigabit to 100Mb/s after waking up from Suspend(S3)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bioterror> man I love it
<holstein> ^ that is a bug related to your hardware
<holstein> which is odd
<Error404NotFound> i know im just saying
<holstein> makes me think it should 'just work'
<holstein> and be having that issue
<Error404NotFound> it always has worked
<Error404NotFound> started up today and it didnt
<holstein> Error404NotFound: OK
<holstein> did you update?
<Error404NotFound> bioterror:  i use bing aswell
<holstein> Error404NotFound: did you update?
<Error404NotFound> i cant
<holstein> Error404NotFound: did you update prior to this error?
<Error404NotFound> this wireless crap dont work right either
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, I dont as I cant find even a rat's arse with that search engine
<holstein> like yesterday*
<Error404NotFound> i tried update and it said 1 day 15 hours
<holstein> Error404NotFound: when was the last time you successfully updated?
<holstein> approximately*
<Error404NotFound> few days ago
<holstein> OK
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, ecosia uses bing, but you need to click ad's to make world a better place :(
<holstein> Error404NotFound: when rebooting
<holstein> hit shift
<bioterror> and I'm not clicking any ads
<holstein> and try booting an older kernel
<holstein> see if your hardware works like it used to
<holstein> then, we will know generally what the issue is
<Error404NotFound> hammer time
<klynch> Error404NotFound, remembering you asking if you could uninstall the driver/module. Is that what you want to do
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> we are not using windows ;)
<klynch> give him modconf let him remove whatever he wants. Doesn't seem to want the help regardless
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> he's just pissed off little
<bioterror> some people gets easily frustrated by computers
<bioterror> that's just lack of some skills and nerves combined together
<bioterror> there was actually a research in sweden how men and women solves computer problems
<klynch> sounds interesting.
<Error404NotFound> well that did nothing
<holstein> Error404NotFound: if you can
<holstein> say what it did
<holstein> like, it booted up and the network still acts like...
<Error404NotFound> if i hit shift at any point during the boot it reset my computer
<holstein> *for example
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so, you're not able to get grub to show you the kernels
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, you dont get http://buzzcodington.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/grub.jpg screen like that on boot?
<Error404NotFound> yeah
<bioterror> you get?
<holstein> Error404NotFound: for example, 'no i dont get that screen bioterror'
<holstein> thats clear^
<Error404NotFound> yes i get grub
<bioterror> do you have more than one kernel?
<Error404NotFound> generic and recovery
<bioterror> hmmm
<JackyAlcine> What's up?
<bioterror> if you say in terminal "uname -a"
<bioterror> can you paste that
<Error404NotFound> 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bioterror> do you have smaller number than 2.6.38-8 in that list?
<Error404NotFound> nope
<bioterror> damn
<bioterror> I dunno if one should be installed
<rror404NotFound> bioterror:
<bioterror> yes
<Error404NotFound> how do i get rid of grub
<bioterror> why you want to get rid of grub?
<Error404NotFound> dont need it
<Error404NotFound> when i boot it says grub recovery or some crap
<bioterror> you removed ubuntu partition?
<Error404NotFound> yes
<atari_314> lol
<bioterror> you have to use windows cd
<coalwater> if i push a new rev in launchpad and it needs a detailed explaination, where can i write such explaination in launchpad
<Error404NotFound> what do i do with windows cd
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, sorry, linux channel :D
<Error404NotFound> lol
<bioterror> you fix your MBR, ofcourse
<nit-wit> Error404NotFound, from a dis c vista and beyond bootrec.exe /fixmbr  XP /fixmbr
<coalwater> there's lilo or something for fixing windows boot loader using linux, if there's internet
<nit-wit> cli of course
<bioterror> google is full of guides how to do it
<nit-wit> Error404NotFound, do you need a vista or W7 recovery disk?
<bioterror> Windows 2000
<nit-wit> thats is the ms OS?
<klynch> Error404NotFound, did you reinstall another OS already?
<Error404NotFound> i just gave space back to windows
<Error404NotFound> now it wont load
<nit-wit> Error404NotFound, that is a one command fix if it is good shape?
<Error404NotFound> ?
<nit-wit> Error404NotFound, which MS release
<Error404NotFound> 7
<nit-wit> Error404NotFound, boot the recovery disc go to the command line enter... bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<nit-wit> Error404NotFound, do you need a recovery disc?
<nit-wit> install disc works as well
 * holstein reminds Error404NotFound that there is a ##windows channel
<Error404NotFound> lol
<nit-wit> Error404NotFound, you have been given the answer in full faith that you will act accordingly, try it.;)
<Error404NotFound> windows cd just wants to reinstall
<holstein> microsoft offers support*
<bioterror> holstein, isnt that support what they pay for?
<holstein> thats what i would think
<nit-wit> Error404NotFound, if you need a visual to the cli.http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/20864-mbr-restore-windows-7-master-boot-record.html
<holstein> might have to go through the vendor
<Error404NotFound> i am the vendor
<holstein> oh, thats right
<holstein> so, you go right to microsoft then
<nit-wit> holstein, always so pragmatic.;) and thats a good thing.
<Error404NotFound> yay fixed
<nit-wit> Error404NotFound, with the command correct?
<Error404NotFound> yes
<bioterror> see you in 5 years, Error404NotFound
<nit-wit> Error404NotFound, so does this release us from your normal rhetoric you were helped by a full open source user to fix your MS setup.
<nit-wit> ;)
<Error404NotFound> nein
<Error404NotFound> was only broken because of ubuntu
<nit-wit> argh you will walk the plank laddy.;)
<bioterror> nit-wit, I help lots of people every day with windows problems and I'm full GNU/Linux ;)
<nit-wit> Error404NotFound, was broke I suspect due to a noob you could not even fix the MS LOLLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<Error404NotFound> nah
<Error404NotFound> ubuntu just fails
<bioterror> ubuntu fails as much as the person between chair and monitor
<holstein> your hardware vendors fail to support linux*
<Error404NotFound> linux just fails to be a good os
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> Linux is just kernel
<holstein> good = opinion
<holstein> if windows works for you
<holstein> thats fine
<Error404NotFound> windows works for everyone
<Error404NotFound> thats why all computers ship with it
<holstein> right
<holstein> but, it didnt work well for my needs
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, http://artlung.com/smorgasborg/C_R_Y_P_T_O_N_O_M_I_C_O_N.shtml read that when you have time
<Captainkrtek> hello
<Error404NotFound> blah
<Error404NotFound> sick of reading that after 1 sentence
<nit-wit> holstein, I hear the refrains of Botty's thumb in the background time to connect with the mother ship see you all.;)
<nit-wit> *Bootsy's
<holstein> nit-wit: laterx o/
<UbuntuBlowsAss> <~
<UbuntuBlowsAss> lol
<Captainkrtek> UbuntuBlowsAss, watch your language
<bioterror> at the last
<Captainkrtek> hello escott
<Captainkrtek> heh hello bioterror
<bioterror> havent seen that kind of attiture for a while
<Captainkrtek> same here..
<bioterror> just becouse you cant write anything correct on the first time just doesnt make OS to suck
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<bioterror> and I even tried to civilizise him with smart text about computers ;)
<Captainkrtek> same here yesterday
<bioterror> oh well, I dont remember him any more tomorrow when I wakeup
<UbuntuBlowsAss> is there like a linux compatibility list for laptops
<UbuntuBlowsAss> wth
<bioterror> what comes to your recent nick, I would like to ask why would we want to tell these things to you
<Error404NotFound> cuz you want me to think ubuntu blows less ass
<bioterror> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/
<Error404NotFound> yay my laptop is not on there
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-13
<kristian_> I habitually shut down with "sudo poweroff" run from a terminal... is it a bad idea?
<geirha> Depends on whether you're running xorg or not.
<geirha> Many X applications won't manage to save their settings/state when you kill them.
<^zenhoobb-it> hi to all, my friends! ;-)
<^zenhoobb-it> how are you?
<^zenhoobb-it> hey drubin ! nhandler ! ibuclaw ! tronyx !
<holstein> ^zenhoobb-it: check out #ubuntu-beginners-team :)
<holstein> oh well...
<SpaceDuck_> I'm unable to sudo after upgrading to 11.04 - It says Authentication failure, but I know the password is correct
<SpaceDuck_> any  ideas?
<holstein> SpaceDuck_: re-confirm the password is correct
<holstein> then, do something like open synaptic
<holstein> as normal user
<holstein> see if your normal user has somehow become root
<SpaceDuck_> synaptic accepts the password
<holstein> but, you were prompted..
<holstein> SpaceDuck_: whats the exact error?
<SpaceDuck_> yep, prompted on launch
<SpaceDuck_> su: Authentication failure
<holstein> i get that when i try
<holstein> su root
<holstein> SpaceDuck_: try
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<SpaceDuck_> that works, it asked for the password for my username
<holstein> and worked fine?
<SpaceDuck_> yep, package list updated
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> maybe the issue is more with the command you are trying to run
<SpaceDuck_> I was just typing "su"
<SpaceDuck_> no parameters
<holstein> oh yeah
<holstein> you cant do that
<holstein> in buntu
<holstein> theres not a traditional root user like that
<holstein> you just sudo
<holstein> if you want a root shell
<holstein> you run
<holstein> sudo -s
<SpaceDuck_> like "sudo conky&"
<holstein> sudo whatever
<holstein> or sudo -s
<holstein> then whatever
<SpaceDuck_> holstein, thanks
<holstein> SpaceDuck_: anytime :)
<SpaceDuck_> I thought I was using "su" before upgrading.... maybe not
<holstein> you can change it
<holstein> i wouldnt suggest it though
<holstein> but, it can be done
<holstein> maybe you did that
<holstein> and an upgrade 'fixed' it ?
<SpaceDuck_> Do you happen to know of the app that lets you monitor connections to apache in realtime?
<SpaceDuck_> I just can't remember what its called.
<holstein> maybe http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/visitors.1.html ?
<holstein> maybe webalizer?
<holstein> im not sure
<SpaceDuck_> I'm actually thinking now it's not an app. It the a command to return the the most recent entries of the logfile.
<SpaceDuck_> some grep thing I think
<rror404NotFound> bioterror:
<rror404NotFound> holstein:
<bioterror> you said you will come back after 5 years
<bioterror> did I sleep for 5 years or what?!
<rror404NotFound> lol
<rror404NotFound> do you feel well rested?
<rror404NotFound> its possible
<Error404NotFound> does that mean yer not gonna help me for 5 yrs bioterror
<Error404NotFound> guess so
 * Error404NotFound cries
<kristian_> hi
<kristian_> I forgot how to start a program in an SSH sesssion... I have "xterm -e ssh user@host"... but how do I get it to start a program on the host box?
<Error404NotFound> bioterror:
<yax51> does anyone know anything about the PCSX project?
<xardas008> kristian_, you mean a program an the computer you connected to?
<geirha> xterm -e ssh user@host 'remote commands;'
<kristian_> hello xardas008 - yes
<kristian_> hi geirha - the xterm shuts down just after I give my password when I try that
<yax51> or better yet, a PS emulator that will allow me to play my PS discs...
<holstein> Error404NotFound: pong
<Error404NotFound> ping
<Error404NotFound> dude i swear my computer is broken
<geirha> kristian_: add a read afterwards: xterm -e ssh user@host 'remote commands; read'
<holstein> Error404NotFound: start testing hardware
<Error404NotFound> it worked...
<Error404NotFound> still works in windows
<geirha> xterm closes as soon as all commands you told it to run is complete. The read will make it wait for you to hit enter before closing.
<Error404NotFound> i just reinstalled natty
<Error404NotFound> and the stupid nics dont work
<Error404NotFound> wireless barely works
<holstein> Error404NotFound: i would pick one at a time
<holstein> and just start troubleshooting
<Error404NotFound> how
<Error404NotFound> it all worked
<Error404NotFound> for almost a month
<Error404NotFound> ubuntu worked great
<holstein> what version?
<holstein> 10.04?
<Error404NotFound> natty
<holstein> thats what i would try*
<kristian_> geirha, hurm.... still not working
<Error404NotFound> wish i knew why wireless has no speed
<holstein> for me
<holstein> i usually get hardware working
<Error404NotFound> literaly bytes per sec
<holstein> from the live CD
<holstein> *before* installing
<geirha> kristian_: Hm. This works for me: xterm -e ssh localhost 'echo hello; read'
<holstein> i usually try a few
<holstein> the LTS
<holstein> the current
<holstein> knoppix
<holstein> whatever i can use
<Error404NotFound> holstein: when i installed my nicsx just worked
<holstein> Error404NotFound: what broke them?
<Error404NotFound> updated during install
<holstein> updates?
<holstein> right
<Error404NotFound> i have no clue
<holstein> so, dont update
<kristian_> geirha, that works for me to
<holstein> OR, take more control over what updates
<Error404NotFound> im on a diff hdd and they didnt work when i started my install
<kristian_> but, what I need to run is ncmpcpp, and it segfaults
<Error404NotFound> it has to be hardware
<Error404NotFound> i would think
<kristian_> Error404NotFound, flaky wifi?
<holstein> Error404NotFound: you still have windows installed right?
<holstein> if so, test it there
<Error404NotFound> diff hdd
<Error404NotFound> both ethernet ports work in windows
<holstein> right, but all the other hardware is the same no?
<Error404NotFound> 50+ mbps
<Error404NotFound> yes
<holstein> Error404NotFound: if they both work in windows
<holstein> then, its not hardware
<Error404NotFound> just a raptor in a hdd dock
<holstein> its driver/kernel related i say
<Error404NotFound> why when i installed the first time did the internet work
<kristian_> I hate to say this, but I have experienced *terrible* wifi on some ubuntu installations
<Error404NotFound> b4 install
<holstein> Error404NotFound: like i said, if you updated
<holstein> a kernel update could break that
<kristian_> 10.4 to be exact
<Error404NotFound> .....
<Error404NotFound> i am installing natty
<Error404NotFound> clean
<geirha> kristian_: Hm. Sounds like a bug with ncmpcpp, then.
<holstein> Error404NotFound: right
<Error404NotFound> new hdd
<holstein> you might want to try 10.10
<holstein> live
<holstein> and 10.04
<geirha> kristian_: As a shot in the dark, try with uxterm
<Error404NotFound> im asking
<holstein> i mean, we could refer to 10.10 and 11.04 as 'testing' releases
<Error404NotFound> why would ethernet work the first time i installed
<kristian_> geirha, ncmpcpp *is* buggy - I actually have to run an alias for it
<Error404NotFound> but not now
<holstein> Error404NotFound: because thats *prior* to the upgrade
<Error404NotFound> upgrade of what!?
<holstein> that had a potential kernel update
<geirha> kristian_: Oh, that alias probably doesn't get used
<holstein> or something else that broke funcionality
<holstein> Error404NotFound: system package updates
<holstein> upgrades*
<Error404NotFound> did you not see me say new hdd fresh install
<Error404NotFound> same natty cd
<kristian_> (it's the latest unstable version, so buggy is expected)
<holstein> Error404NotFound: i also saw you say 'updated during install'
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> Error404NotFound: you can figure it out
<Error404NotFound> noooooooooooooooo
<Error404NotFound> the nics dont work
<Error404NotFound> as in no internet during install
<holstein> Error404NotFound: right
<holstein> right
<holstein> i get it
<holstein> but, im out for now
<holstein> i would try google
<Error404NotFound> they worked the first time i installed ubuntu
<geirha> kristian_: Add all the options the alias adds
<holstein> with the lspci info
<kristian_> geirha, it's in .bash_aliases
<holstein> google or the SE of your choice
<holstein> GN all...
<geirha> kristian_: Yes, that won't be read by a non-interactive shell.
<Error404NotFound> lpednone of that he;
<yax51> anyone know of a PS emulator that will allow me to play me PS discs? not the ISO's or ROMS
<kristian_> but yes, it seems to be ignored
<Error404NotFound> none of that helped
<geirha> kristian_: And even if you told it to specifically source it, aliases are disabled by default in non-interactive shells.
<kristian_> nice to know
<kristian_> can't do much, tried running top this way... no luck
<geirha> kristian_: I see it's a curses program. You probably need to use ssh -t then
<geirha> xterm -e ssh -t localhost 'top'  # should work
<kristian_> geirha, progress!
<kristian_> -t was the flag I forgot, yes
<kristian_> geirha, yeah, I got it
<kristian_> alias ncmpcpp-lugosi="xterm -e ssh -t kristian@192.168.0.199 'strace -o ~/bug.txt ncmpcpp; rm ~/bug.txt; read'" - it was this simple all along ;)
<geirha> I don't think you need the read in that case
<geirha> And it crashes if you don't run it with strace?
<kristian_> yeah
<geirha> Wow, crazy.
<kristian_> yeah, I filed a report on it... the strange thing is that it gives an mpd error message but it's ncmpcpp that is crashing
<kristian_> this is the unstable ncmpcpp like I mentioned, though...
<kristian_> but glad to get it running, thanks
<yax51> I seem to be having issues getting my PnP game controller to work...
<Fvic> hi all,can anyone please tell where to start in packaging.i read packaging guide on someone recomdation but where to apply it in rea aaplications?
<xardas008> Fvic, did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU ?
<Fvic> xardas008, it was mentioned their only to read that guide.i should go through that again...is it mention their the next step
<yax51> anyone know how to setup a generic PnP gamepad? I can't seem to get mine to work...
<yax51> I found this thread, but it still doesn't seem to work....
<yax51> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330607&highlight=set+gamepad
 * nlsthzn waves
<yax51> anyone still alive?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> I just died
<nit-wit> barely
<xardas008> why should we be dead?
<yax51> just wondering...
<yax51> does anyoen know about the xboxdrv?
<nit-wit> yoou woke us up for that.
<nit-wit> ;)
<yax51> yes, I've been working on it since 11pm, and I would like to think that your pron can wait :P
<xardas008> yax51, did you sleep?
<yax51> no, am having some issues trying to compile the dang thing, and am not going to let this thing beat me
<yax51> it's only 3am here....
<xardas008> hello MrChrisDruif
<xardas008> hm, what's the error message yax51 ?
<yax51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606855/
<xardas008> puh that's strange, which program should that be?
<yax51> thats the terminal output with scons
<xardas008> did you read the install instructions? Maybe you need to set a flag so it will work?
<yax51> ummm I am not sure what I did.....but it worked.......
<xardas008> sometimes sleeping works, it's like rebooting your computer
<yax51> hehehe true, but I am on a night schedual, so I won't be going to bed for at least anothe few hours
<yax51> :)
<yax51> woot woot now I can play ff5 on my pc!!!
<bioterror> firefox 5
<bioterror> they just released 4
<xardas008> i think he means final fantasy 5 xD
<yax51> final fantasy 5 :D
<xardas008> because you can't play with firefox
<yax51> yes you can.......
<xardas008> ok when you test some strange things or play browser games xD
<yax51> yup, ok so heres the next question, I am creating a launcher, and in the .sh file how do I run the sudo command to automatically enter my password?
<xardas008> why automatically?
<xardas008> wouldn't it be a security risk because your password stands in the sh file?
<yax51> it could be yes, but with a sudo command in the .sh file apparently doesn't call for a password....
<xardas008> ok you can specify something in the /etc/sudoers file that sudo does not need a password i think
<xardas008> but if this will be good depends on you
<yax51> aaah got it. cool thanks!!
<MrChrisDruif> Does anybody know which Linux alternative I can best use compared to Skype? (Skype never really worked for me)
<MrChrisDruif> For a small comparison: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41970/what-floss-skype-alternatives-are-available
<bioterror> ekiga?
<bioterror> they all suck if you compare to skype, trolololooooo
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror; Skype is "not good" (as in the functional way not good)...what is my best shot with an opensource alternative?
<bioterror> there's no other client than skype that talks skype protocol
<bioterror> that's the biggest problem
<MrChrisDruif> Well....not if your family etc isn't really on skype ;)
<bioterror> I would go for ekiga, it's the default in ubuntu?, right?
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror; Used to be I think. Empathy is default IM and it's got support for Gtalk with Video Chat....so I'm not sure what to do
<bioterror> gtalk might be the thing
<rileyp> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha rileyp
<rileyp> hi
<rileyp> when running mythbuntu installatll cd iselect manual partition and
<M0hi> #ubuntu-beginners-team
<M0hi> Grrrr
<geirha> You're mad at the ubuntu-beginners-team? :P
<MrChrisDruif> geirha; He wanted to /join that channel :P)
<M0hi> geirha: sometimes :D
<rileyp> ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode  how can i fix this its a clean install
<bioterror> should be fixed now, as it says?
<rileyp> ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode  will fsck fix a problem like this?
<bioterror> should fix
<rileyp> well freind had six instances of it in dmesg ran fsck on reboot and now has 2 will another fix you think?
<bioterror> give it a shot
<rileyp> is ther anything else one could do?
<rileyp> Its pretty much a clean install so IDK maybe he didnt shutdown properly as he is a linux newcomer
<bioterror> ugh
<bioterror> you dont shut windows neither just by unplugging power cable
<rileyp> bioter I know but Idk him from a bar of soap just trying to help a linux newcomer
<bioterror> next time graceful shutdown
<rileyp> Well I hope thats what he is doing....
<rileyp> Else he will have fun
<bobweaver> hi there ubuntu beginners team any one have some time for some serious questions?
<stlsaint> bobweaver: sup man
<bobweaver> so I have a friend and there HD went out on them and they would like me to fix it I have some extra HD laying around
<bobweaver> and
<bobweaver> want to fix it
<bobweaver> but
<bobweaver> I do not want to be on call all day long for this person
<bobweaver> this person knows ubuntu all ready what is a good way to
<bobweaver> hand this [erson there computer back but lightly tell them that you don't want calls all night long
<rileyp> give them a cd with lucid on it and a hard drive and say have fun
<stlsaint> bobweaver: if they already know linux what is the issue that they cannot fix?
<rileyp> if this person knows ubuntu
<bobweaver> I have the HD
<bobweaver> for free
<rileyp> mail it too them :D
<bobweaver> lol
<rileyp> with cd
<bobweaver> so you think that lucid is the way to go thanks
<bobweaver> you all are great
<rileyp> then install on your pc and and get it working remove hdd and put in their pc and reboot make sureit runs and then you run
<bobweaver> stlsaint, I gave them ubuntu 10.10 a couple of months ago I am they it guy
<bobweaver> stlsaint, butt they are real poor
<rileyp> lucid is LTS long term support the rest are just flash in pan...
<rileyp> here today gone tomorrow
<stlsaint> rileyp: interesting concept there
<bobweaver> so I dont want to waste anymore time on it but I cant get it out of my mind that some one could have  great os and they llove ubuntu too but time is money and money is time and... I want to help but not enable kinda like the feeding the homeless
<rileyp> well it worked on a few of my systems
<stlsaint> bobweaver: give them the tools to succeed then direct them to other support avenues so that you wont leave them high and dry
<stlsaint> bobweaver: direct them here ;)
<rileyp>  just dont do stupid stuff like create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then  satr on another system else it wont work
<stlsaint> rileyp: yea
<holstein> bobweaver: yeah, refer them to otehr avenues
<bobweaver> ubuntu forums and ubuntu wiki and ?
<holstein> your question seems more like a statement, i dont want to help my friends with their computers all the time
<holstein> so... make that cleat
<holstein> clear*
<rror404NotFound> hola
<holstein> i help friends with linux/buntu for free
<holstein> and i charge for other work
<bobweaver> holstein, me too
<holstein> but, i wouldnt do it to no end
<bobweaver> all the time
<holstein> just be clear
<rileyp> we all do but you cant spend all your time helping
<bobweaver> that is the point that I am at right now
<rileyp> you need to do your own thing on your days off too
<rileyp> so theach them post exact probelm into google and .0001 seconds later results
<bobweaver> I guess that the question is where to point them and also how to let them down with out having them say " this is too complicated I want to use another os .
<holstein> bobweaver: you cant
<bobweaver> googlubuntu.com
<bobweaver> holstein, what do u mean I cant
<holstein> you can have them not say that
<holstein> if they want to reinstall windows
<holstein> you have to let them
<bobweaver> of cource
<bobweaver> spelling arghh
<holstein> just show them how to get here
<bobweaver> they cant afford windows
<holstein> assuming they are online
<rileyp> ubuntu wil do everyting average joe wants  anyway internet and email and word documents thses items should not break in general use so whats to hard
<Error404NotFound> internet no work!
<bobweaver> and that is whole new this I had them going with a daul boot and they want it again
<bobweaver> wireless flash dvd codec
<bobweaver> etc
<bobweaver> they got software center down
<bobweaver> thanks gosh
<holstein> bobweaver: i would check the hardware
<holstein> make sure the wireless works
<holstein> install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bobweaver> its a bcm 14e4 4318
<bobweaver> b43
<holstein> right
<holstein> so, get that working...
<rileyp> bob ther is a multimedia do this it make everything work post in ubuntu forums it will install everything just a couple of cut and pastes
<rileyp> hang on
<bobweaver> rileyp, got a link
<rileyp> looking
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IdleOne> !broadcom
<ubot2> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bobweaver> I know how to do it all for them I use to have the same puter but I feel that giving away free harddrives is great once someone gave me one when I had none
<rileyp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<bobweaver> rileyp, thanks
<rileyp> Its like the good news bible for everyting multimedia ripping dvds everythings
<bobweaver> setting it as a home page?
<rileyp> add to bookmarks
<holstein> or, just do it for them
<holstein> before handing it over
<bobweaver> multi tab with diff home pages
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<bobweaver> holstein, I want to but I am busy my self
<bobweaver> install can do
<bobweaver> but extras I want them to learn
<bobweaver> they are great people
<holstein> all i did wat sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 ubuntu-restricted-extras
<holstein> was*
<holstein> you shouldnt need to add repos
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/
<rileyp> you need flash etc as well  medibuntu repo
<holstein> right
<holstein> anyways, i can understand what you are saying
<holstein> but, its really just that one line
<holstein> !ask Error404NotFound
<ubot2> holstein: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobweaver> so this is what I have come up with 1) install (lucid)2) give them the links and show off googlubuntu.com and ubuntu.forums and ubuntu.wiiki 3) see how it goes and pray not to get that many phone calls
<holstein> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<holstein> Error404NotFound: ^^
<bobweaver> with all your help
<bobweaver> of course
<Error404NotFound> dude i have no idea why my mics dont work anymore
<holstein> bobweaver: i say
<holstein> it wont take long at all to run that command
<holstein> then, test mp3, dvd playback
<holstein> and the hardware
<bobweaver> holstein, I do not want to enable them
<holstein> and tell them not to call you for support
<bobweaver> holstein, i do want that^^
<holstein> bobweaver: i mean, if you want to 'help them learn'
<holstein> then, give them the install disc
<holstein> and let em do it all
<holstein> thats infomative
<holstein> informative*
<holstein> i did that with my moms computer
<holstein> checked wifi, DVD playback and mp3's
<bobweaver> you gave her the disk to install
<holstein> the usual things*
<holstein> and i didnt here from her for months
<holstein> i thought she wasnt using it
<holstein> but, it was just working for her
<holstein> bobweaver: im just saying, if you dont want to 'enable' them
<holstein> throw them in the deep end then
<holstein> installing ubuntu is really quite automated
<holstein> from the live CD
<holstein> Error404NotFound: if you get a minute
<holstein> check out
<holstein> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Error404NotFound> i didnt ask to ask a question
<holstein> i was just clarifiying the process
<holstein> help me help you :)
<Error404NotFound> neither ethernet port on my computer works now
<bobweaver> see I messed up too the last time I walked them though alot compiz and a lot more and I know that that is going to be the first thing that he is going to say where did the 3d cube go? I have to just tell them lightly that I am busy and give them the puter with the cd thanks you all nice to meet you :>)
<Error404NotFound> for some reason they just stopped
<holstein> Error404NotFound: for example
<bobweaver> Error404NotFound, what happened with the mic is it internal ?
<holstein> "i have a Atheros Communications Atheros AR8132 net card, and recently it has stoppped working"
<Error404NotFound> yes internal realtek rtl-8110sc/8169sc
<bobweaver> lsmod | grep rtl
<holstein> Error404NotFound: how does your hardware work with the 10.04 live CD?
<Error404NotFound> wouldnt know
<holstein> OK
<Error404NotFound> dont have 10.04
<holstein> if you get a chance
<holstein> try that
<holstein> that was a recent suggestion*
<Error404NotFound> what good is 10.04 when i dont use it
<Error404NotFound> you guys keep thinking its software
<Error404NotFound> when i dont think it is
<holstein> Error404NotFound: ok
<holstein> the deal is
<holstein> you said it works fine when in windows
<holstein> is that the case?
<holstein> if so
<holstein> then, when you change software
<Error404NotFound> ive installed natty fresh twice
<holstein> from windows to linux
<holstein> and the hardware is not working properly
<Error404NotFound> the nics have worked right away both times
<holstein> im at that point going to assume its software
<holstein> Error404NotFound: is that not logical?
<Error404NotFound> just installed clean again lastnight and they didnt work
<holstein> you will need to help me understand that Error404NotFound
<Error404NotFound> its not software
<holstein> Error404NotFound: right, i realize thats your opinion
<bobweaver> you think that there is a switch?
<Error404NotFound> thats fact
<holstein> im just asking how you tink that?
<holstein> think* ?
<holstein> Error404NotFound: how?
<Error404NotFound> i just explained it
<holstein> if it works fine in windows
<holstein> right now
<Error404NotFound> if you didnt understand i give up
<holstein> Error404NotFound: is that not true?
<holstein> do the NIC's work as expected with windows?
<Error404NotFound> yes
<Error404NotFound> doesnt mean anything
<holstein> OK
<bobweaver> Error404NotFound, You have no internet?
<holstein> thats how i rule out a hardware problem
<Error404NotFound> i wouldnt
<holstein> when the hardware is functional in windows
<bioterror> oh you two, get a room! :D
<Error404NotFound> it has to be hardware
<holstein> Error404NotFound: maybe we have issues with nomenclature
<Error404NotFound> it cant be software
<Error404NotFound> now i just need to know why its doing this
<holstein> what im saying is, the software in linux needs to be further configured
<Error404NotFound> no
<Error404NotFound> it doesnt
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, is your nic built in on system board?
<Error404NotFound> yes
<Error404NotFound> listen
<holstein> Error404NotFound: but it works when you reboot into windows?
<bioterror> whats your system board
<Error404NotFound> you know it asks to update while installing yes?
<bioterror> brand and model
<Error404NotFound> it has always worked to update while installing
<Error404NotFound> same natty cd
<Error404NotFound> fresh install lastnight and it didnt work
<Error404NotFound> so unless god changed crap on the same ubuntu cd ive been using
<Error404NotFound> its hardware
<holstein> so, when you reboot in windows, its broken?
<Error404NotFound> does it matter?
<holstein> if you want to say 'my hardware is broken'
<holstein> and you reboot in windows
<holstein> and its not
<holstein> i would say that matters
<Error404NotFound> so then god changed crap on an ubuntu cd ive used b4...
<Error404NotFound> thats more likely than hardware
<holstein> ?
<holstein> Error404NotFound: if you think your hardware is bad
<holstein> reboot in windows
<holstein> and see
<holstein> if its working, then its not bad
<holstein> i would leave it on for a while
<Error404NotFound> so then you really think god changed my ubuntu cd?
<holstein> to make sure its not an intermittened issue
<holstein> Error404NotFound: thats not the only scenario :)
<Error404NotFound> ive tried a few times now
<holstein> i dont know what iso you have
<Error404NotFound> ubuntu cd install
<holstein> or what hareware chnages
<Error404NotFound> they just dont work anymore
<Error404NotFound> no hardware changes
<holstein> Error404NotFound: right, except in windows? right?
<Error404NotFound> who cares about windows
<Error404NotFound> irrelivant
<Error404NotFound> explain why they worked during install twice now they dont
<holstein> Error404NotFound: lets just take your machine
<holstein> as-is
<holstein> IF you boot windows
<holstein> all the hareware works right?
<Error404NotFound> ok im gonna say no here
<holstein> in that scenario, your hardware is all working
<holstein> Error404NotFound: OK
<Error404NotFound> cuz it doesnt matter if it works in windows
<holstein> Error404NotFound: it does
<Error404NotFound> no
<Error404NotFound> it doesnt
<holstein> the driver support is different
<holstein> Error404NotFound: check this out
<holstein> i use a -realtime kernel
<holstein> on a laptop
<Error404NotFound> if you think that you dont know much about computers
<holstein> about every 6th boot
<holstein> the wifi works
<holstein> *maybe
<holstein> god doenst change anything
<bioterror> it was gaia
<Error404NotFound> then its hardware
<holstein> its just a sketchy driver+kernel scenario
<holstein> Error404NotFound: thats where i think we are refering to different things
<holstein> when you say 'its hardware'
<Error404NotFound> so if i keep reinstalling it
<holstein> to me
<Error404NotFound> it will eventualy work?
<holstein> that mean 'the hardware is broken'
<holstein> and im saying
<holstein> my hardware is find
<holstein> fine*
<holstein> the driver+kernel are kinda sketchy on my laptop
<holstein> so, its intermittened
<holstein> BUT, booting with the -generic kernel
<holstein> all is good
<bobweaver> Error404NotFound, could we know some hard ware ?
<holstein> SO, i can rule out that my hardware is bad
<holstein> its related to software
<holstein> *in my case
<Error404NotFound> im using generic
<holstein> and, im proposing that with your case
<holstein> where
<holstein> at one point
<holstein> the NIC gets picked up
<Error404NotFound> still doesnt explain why it worked during install b4
<holstein> kinda works
<Error404NotFound> and now it dont
<holstein> then the next time doest
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> in windows it works fine
<holstein> which, since it works fine in windows, thats how i rule out that my hardware is bad
<holstein> however, if you disagree
<holstein> buy new hardware
<holstein> Error404NotFound: i'll tell you where you can ship your 'broken' hardware :)
<bobweaver> holstein, hardware switch to what
<Error404NotFound> its a brand new mobo
<Error404NotFound> like a week old
<bobweaver> k
<holstein> Error404NotFound: brand new?, so you think the hardware is not bad?
<holstein> because, thats what i think too
<Error404NotFound> i think it is bad
<holstein> lol
<holstein> then get an RMA
<Error404NotFound> its more likely than god changing files on my ubuntu cd
<holstein> Error404NotFound: right
<holstein> i addressed that
<holstein> god doesnt change my setup
<holstein> sometimes the wifi works
<holstein> usually it doenst
<holstein> nothing emaculate about it
<holstein> its just the -realtime kernel
<bioterror> can you tell us whats the brand and model of the system board
<bobweaver> YES^^
<bioterror> holstein has chromium with google ready
<holstein> bioterror: :)
<Error404NotFound> abit ip35 pro xe
<bioterror> im on train using phone
<bioterror> is that a sandybridge board?-)
<Error404NotFound> ?
<holstein> Error404NotFound: i dont see anything obvious around that makes me think that MB is unsupported
<holstein> im not sure whats going on there
<holstein> if i were you, i would DL http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<holstein> see how the NIC's and everything seem with that running live
<holstein> thats quite a different kernel, so that should tell us if its a kernel regression
<Error404NotFound> how do i change kernel
<holstein> Error404NotFound: well, an easy way to use a totally different kernel is with the live CD i suggested
<holstein> you *can* change kernels
<holstein> but, theres really no need
<holstein> til you are certain that helps
<holstein> and the live CD is a great way to see
<holstein> having the LTS live CD is handy anyways
<Error404NotFound> im in live cd now
<Error404NotFound> 11.04
<holstein> Error404NotFound: the 10.04?
<Error404NotFound> doesnt work
<holstein> lucid = 10.04 live
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<holstein> you'll see it there ^
<holstein> at that link
<Error404NotFound> i dont want to use old crap
<holstein> Error404NotFound: thats my suggestion
<holstein> it will tell you important information
<holstein> AND
<holstein> its the LTS release
<Error404NotFound> so if i had problems in windows 7 would you tell me to try 98?
<holstein> so, its actually going to be supported longer
<holstein> Error404NotFound: thats not a good anolg
<holstein> Error404NotFound: thats not a good anolog*
<Error404NotFound> why is there not an iso for intel 64x
<holstein> Error404NotFound: there is
<Error404NotFound> not on the page you just gave me
<holstein> like http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<holstein> you just want the 64bit
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> you could try the 32 if you want
<Error404NotFound> lol!
<Error404NotFound> told you it was hardware!
<holstein> not working in windows now?
<Error404NotFound> its working in linux now
<Error404NotFound> i reset bios
<Error404NotFound> works fine now
<holstein> bios = software
<holstein> but whatever
<holstein> glad its working Error404NotFound :)
<Error404NotFound> bios = firmware
<Error404NotFound> technicaly still hardware
<Error404NotFound> erm now bluetooth dont work
<holstein> well, i dont want to split hairs
<holstein> but, your hardware is *not* broken
<holstein> and thats the important thing
<Error404NotFound> was still hardware issue
<holstein> whatever
<Error404NotFound> which resolved
<Error404NotFound> now i need blue tooth to work
<holstein> right
<holstein> you remember how it works?
<holstein> lspci and all that?
<duanedesign> import localtime
<duanedesign> time = localtime
<duanedesign> print 'good'  localtimE
<bobweaver> rfkill unblock all
<bobweaver> or rfkill unblock bluetooth
<bobweaver> Error404NotFound, ^^
<stlsaint> duanedesign: hey i forgot the command to connect to my people.ubuntu.com sftp
<bobweaver> cprofitt, got a min?#lugor ?
<cprofitt> hey bobweaver
<cprofitt> sure
<cprofitt> bobweaver: should we go to #ubuntu-beginners-team though?
<bobweaver> cprofitt, YES
<bobweaver> sure
<bobweaver> I want to know what else I can do to help local and abroad
<bobweaver> I have to go to work @1
<cprofitt> join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<cprofitt> we can cover it in there
<cprofitt> and leave this open for technical assistance
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<holstein> Error404NotFound: ?
<Error404NotFound> how do i install a bin file
<holstein> its a windows file?
<Error404NotFound> no
<Error404NotFound> says linux
<holstein> what is it?
<Error404NotFound> adobe reader
<holstein> right
<holstein> Error404NotFound: theres a package
<holstein> used to be in the mutlitverse repository
<holstein> acroread
<Error404NotFound> got adobe
<Error404NotFound> software center
<holstein> Error404NotFound: check out
<holstein> http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/25/how-to-install-adobe-reader-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<cprofitt> adobe files should already be opened in DocViewer in Ubuntu
<holstein> yeah, i havent used adobes reader in a long time actually
<Error404NotFound> now im mad that i didnt reset bios b4 deleting ubuntu lol
<Error404NotFound> that dude made flash work great
<Error404NotFound> now i have to do it again
<philinux> For Acroread, enable the Partner repo in software sources. 150 mb download too.
<philinux> Correction 65mb
<holstein> Error404NotFound: im sure you know how to find the official logs of this channel
<holstein> but
<holstein> 22:30 < Captainkrtek> Error404NotFoun1, http://rootzwiki.com/flash.sh download it, chmod +x it then in a terminal ./flash.sh
<Error404NotFound> it didnt work though
<Error404NotFound> he used teamviewer to fix it
<holstein> ok
<holstein> well, you can just thank mr for my time then
<holstein> and move on :)
<Error404NotFound> lol
<DraZoro> Hello everyone
<Error404NotFound> hola
<Error404NotFound> woot i fixed flash by myself
 * holstein gives Error404NotFound a gold star
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<Error404NotFound> could you help me to get my bookmarks from windows into firefox?
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, export a .html file from windows
<bioterror> and import into firefox
<Error404NotFound> ...
<bioterror> just like you do it in windows
<Error404NotFound> i just copy the faborites folder
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> you're IE user
<Error404NotFound> yes ma'am
<bioterror> what?
<Error404NotFound> lol
<bioterror> install firefox
<bioterror> tell it to import stuff from Internet Explorer when you run it for the first time
<bioterror> and export bookmarks from there
<bioterror> if only you wouldnt have anything against google
<bioterror> Chrome/Chromiu, can sync bookmarks, settings, themes, extensions between clients OTA
<Error404NotFound> brb
<Error404NotFound> ok that didnt work
<holstein> that?
<holstein> Error404NotFound: you'll need to install FF in windows
<Error404NotFound> exporting favorites
<holstein> then, let FF import what you need from IE
<holstein> THEN, you'll be able to export from FF to FF
<Error404NotFound> when i hit import on ubuntu it says no programs that contain bookmarks history or password data could be found
<holstein> Error404NotFound: right
<holstein> you wont just hit the magic 'import' button
<holstein> you'll navigate to the file you exported
<holstein> from the windows FF
<holstein> OR
<holstein> you can google (or whatever) on how to just move the entire config over
<holstein> i cant remember how well that worked when i tried it
<holstein> FF also has some nice syncing options
<bioterror> holstein, not as nice as chromium
<bioterror> and well, chromium is faster ;)
<holstein> i still preffer it
<holstein> there was something about open tab sync
<holstein> that sounded interesting
<holstein> *in FF4
<holstein> but, its still a little laggy for my taste
<Error404NotFound> chromium ran like hell when i installed it
<holstein> *much better though
<Error404NotFound> ffs i deleted crap on top bar
<holstein> ?
<Error404NotFound> as in i cant shut down anymore lol
<holstein> ?
<Error404NotFound> ?
<holstein> cant shutdown?
<holstein> sudo shutdown -h now
<holstein> most of my powerbuttons trigger the shutdown dialog
<Error404NotFound> ...
<Error404NotFound> how do i get it back
<holstein> it?
<holstein> let me assume you are in gnome
<Error404NotFound> are you retr
<holstein> and you want a powerbutton added to the panel
<Error404NotFound> retarded
<holstein> *added back
<Error404NotFound> what comes installed
<Error404NotFound> i want back
<Error404NotFound> nothing in there
<holstein> you right click on the panel
<holstein> *if this is the gnome panel
<holstein> which im still assuming
<holstein> since you havent told me*
<holstein> you right click, and go to 'add to panel'
<holstein> you'll see all kinds of things you can add there
<Error404NotFound> like i said
<holstein> you can literally just go through and add them all
<Error404NotFound> not in there
<holstein> and see what you want to have
<holstein> Error404NotFound: and i would not only appreciate you not calling me retarded, but, i would appreciate you not using that type of language here
 * holstein thanks you in advance
<Error404NotFound> whats wrong with retarded
<holstein> its just not that kind of channel
<Error404NotFound> ive been around retards nearly my whole life
<holstein> and even if you are being light and friendly
<Error404NotFound> they dont care
<holstein> i dont know you like that
<Error404NotFound> only thing in add to panel is shutdown
<Error404NotFound> a single button that only shuts down
<holstein> Error404NotFound: you mean, the only option to be added to the panel is that?
 * holstein still assuming gnome
<Error404NotFound> the only power object
<holstein> Error404NotFound: thats what you want right?
<holstein> you should try the others
<holstein> the applets have been, and are being reworked
<holstein> SO, it wont say 'shutdown'
<holstein> it'll just have the shutdown button in there
<Error404NotFound> why cant i make it like b4
<holstein> you can*
<Error404NotFound> not inthis menu i cant
<holstein> Error404NotFound: try adding 'indicator applet session'
<holstein> i just found that by randomly adding several
<holstein> and checking them out
<holstein> which is what i suggested*
<mang0> Guys, I messed up xorg.cfg, but  I have a backup in my home folder. How do I replace the messed up one with the backup?
<bioterror> :o
<bioterror> I know xorg.conf
<bioterror> it's located in /etc/X11/
<mang0> okay
<mang0> thanks
<bioterror> you can create new one by using command Xorg -configure
<bioterror> but you need to stop your Xdm first
<mang0> oh
<bioterror> and use console aka teletype
<mang0> oh
<bioterror> ctrl+alt+f1 for example
<bioterror> to get into tty
<mang0> k, so I hit ctrl alt f1 and type Xorg-configure
<mang0> or is there a space between Xorg and -configure
<bioterror> sudo Xorg -configure
<mang0> kk
<mang0> can I c&p that or is c&p dead in TTY
<bioterror> if you use gpm
<mang0> sudo Xorg -configure
<mang0> isn't that hard to remember
<mang0> lol, cya ina sec
<Error404NotFound> im trying to move a file and it says permission denied. how can i get permission
<bioterror> sudo
<bioterror> suprise suprise
<bioterror> !sudo | Error404NotFound
<ubot2> Error404NotFound: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Error404NotFound> be more specific lol
<tron101> im trying to run a program from terminal...do i do su command first?
<bioterror> explain more
<bioterror> which program
<tron101> ifetch?
<tron101> its for ip cam
<bioterror> does it require root access?
<bioterror> priviledges
<tron101> i think so cuz i keep getting permission denide
<tron101> Error encountered reading the ifetch-tools.conf file of: Permission denied - /etc/ifetch-tools/ifetch-tools.conf
<bioterror> sudo command
<tron101> i do that but am unable to type in the password
<bioterror> it's your password
<tron101> it wont type out as letters in terminal
<bioterror> geee
<Error404NotFound> it dont
<bioterror> it doesnt prompt marks
<Error404NotFound> just enter pass and hit enter
<tron101> ill try agian
<bioterror> that's called security
<tron101> tron101@ubuntu:~$ sudo command
<tron101> [sudo] password for tron101:
<tron101> sudo: command: command not found
<bioterror> hey
<tron101> it wont take my password
<bioterror> a little bit more common sense
<bioterror> okay?
<bioterror> !sudo | tron101
<ubot2> tron101: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bioterror> !cli | tron101
<ubot2> tron101: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<tron101> errrrrrrrr
<Error404NotFound> ooh it worked
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, you have now working NIC?
<Error404NotFound> yeah that was fixed awhile ago
<Error404NotFound> reset bios and viola
<tron101> is there another way to run software downloaded from software center?
<bioterror> use your application menu
<tron101> why would it not show up there?
<tron101> i dont think ubuntu is for me
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> sounds familiar
<bioterror> but still you hang here fighting with your ubuntu
<bioterror> atleast you're trying
<Error404NotFound> still be nice to have all my windows favs on ubuntu
<Error404NotFound> im not one to give up easily
<midnightryder> Ever since I installed Ubuntu 11.04 and install or uninstall programs from Ubuntu Software Center, A window pops up & disappears, with the black border on top. In that border it says "Debconf for robert-YORKTOWN". YORKTOWN being my Gateway computer. Inside the window is blank.
<midnightryder> Why does this window appear and what can I do about it?
<recent> hello, can someone tell me where does recentmanager store its data?
<coalwater> i don't really know what's recent manager, u mean something like recent documents u've opened?
<recent> coalwater, yes, that's the one.
<coalwater> i think it's a zeitgeist thing, give me a sec
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-14
<coalwater> recent: do you want to erase it, or just check something
<coalwater> it says here it's ~/.local/share/zeitgeist, u might want to check that
<recent> coalwater, i think it was there before zeitgeist. i know that it can be cleared through the interface, but i want to know where its stored.
<recent> there's one location at ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel, but there has to be one more.
<MrChrisDruif> recent; Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<recent> 11.04
<MrChrisDruif> Then it might possibly be zeitgeist
<recent> MrChrisDruif, i though so too, but it's still there in addition to the zeitgeist activity.sqlite.
<recent> thought*
<coalwater> recent: i'm guessing u want to know where the recent applications you've used that appears on the dash comes from?
<recent> coalwater, that would indeed be zeitgeist. i'm interested in recent files - the ones that appear in the places -> recent documents under gnome.
<coalwater> o
<coalwater> maybe it's a nautilus thing then
<coalwater> nvm
<coalwater> ur using the classic gnome
<recent> yes
<recent> interestingly enough, i think that the same location is also updated when under unity, but i haven't tested that.
<coalwater> yea maybe it's nautilus
<coalwater> u might find something in the ~/.nautilus (if that folder exists)
<recent> it does, but it's completely empty...
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe in /.local
<recent> there's ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
<coalwater> did u try opening it
<recent> yes. it does contain recent files. often tips about disabling recent history refer to it. the problem is that there absolutely has to be another, additional location, because history is saved even if that file is made read only.
<recent> that's what i'm curious about: where else?
<coalwater> recent: i backed up the file. cleared my recent, and then it came back when i restored the file..
<recent> coalwater, oh yes, it certainly plays a role, but here's something you can try:
<recent> are you on regular gnome?
<coalwater> yea
<coalwater> you want to say it doesnt get  cleared when u delete the file?
<coalwater> i think it might be because the file gets cached in the ram or something instead of reading it each time u hover over the recent files menu item
<recent> there's more. if you'd like you can try this:
<recent> use the usual interface means to clear recent documents
<recent> you'll see that the list becomes empty
<coalwater> ok
<recent> than do sudo chattr -i ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
<recent> umm +i there
<coalwater> actually
<coalwater> mine isn't on the .local/share
<coalwater> its on the root
<recent> oh right, right, this is for 11.04
<recent> it's right in your ~
<coalwater> yea
<coalwater> my home
<coalwater> i dont know what ur still trying to understand
<recent> you'll see in a moment really
<recent> if you'd like of course
<coalwater> as far as i get, the xml is getting cached
<recent> i'm not sure that would solve the mystery here
<coalwater> maybe it fails to write it on the file, the cached version is still accessible
<recent> the cached version is available for writing?
<coalwater> u could try to do a gnome-panel --replace after u rename the file, if what im think is right, it should get an empty list
<MrChrisDruif> reading
<recent> but that's the thing
<coalwater> and it would create an empty file
<recent> new files are being added to a list somewhere. this somewhere is then merged with the recently-used when it becomes writable again
<recent> a quick summary:
<coalwater> a location in the memory..
<recent> 1. clear the list using normal interface. 2. make recently-used.xbel read-only. 3. open a bunch of files. 4. they don't appear in the list. 5. make recently-used writable again. 6. open a file. 7. observe how all previous files are in the list too.
<coalwater> ok, do what ill suggest
<coalwater> replace gnome-panel before unlocking the file
<recent> sure, let's try..
<recent> ok replaces
<recent> d*
<recent> now whta
<coalwater> is ur recent list still populated
<coalwater> not the file,
<coalwater> if u locked the file empty, u should get an empty list
<recent> so far it is. now i;m
<recent> going to unlock it, open other files, and see if the ones opened while locked appear too
<coalwater> wasn't what i wanted u to try
<recent> what then
<coalwater> clear the xml file or rename it, then lock it, now it cant write the list that's on the ram, then u replace gnome, so then it looses its ram version too, then ull find an empty list and gnome wont find a way to restore it, untill u rename the file back to it's original name
<recent> that's what i did
<coalwater> and the list is still on the recent documents list?
<recent> no, the list remains empty after cleaning, and opening files in a locked stated. BUT
<recent> after unlocking, if you open a third file, which was not opened while locked, this file appears in the list (as it should) but also the other 2, which should not.
<recent> doing a  gnome-panel --replace has no effect on this behaviour
<recent> the whole thing makes me think that there has to be another location to store the list, and this other location is synchronized with recently-used.xbel when the latter is not locked
<coalwater> i changed the file owner to root
<coalwater> and when i started gnome-panel from terminal, this is what i got
<coalwater> (gnome-panel:1980): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to read the recently used resources file at `/home/coalwater/.recently-used.xbel', but the parser failed: Failed to open file '/home/coalwater/.recently-used.xbel': Permission denied.
<coalwater> and the list was empty
<coalwater> satisfied? lol
<recent> no! ha.
<coalwater> recent: ^
<recent> that's only half the test
<coalwater> well, it failed to restore it
<recent> the next step would be to open files while .recently-used.xbel is inaccesible.
<coalwater> isn't that what i did
<coalwater> some how the gnome-panel changes the file permissions
<recent> yes, but there's more
<coalwater> as long as it's owned by the same user
<coalwater> that's why i changed the owner to root
<coalwater> so it cant do any thing to it no matter what
<recent> i see what you're saying, let me try something really quickly.
<coalwater> ok
<recent> coalwater, it's not writing to the file while it's locked!
<recent> the lock does work.
<coalwater> ok, well if u keep the file open with gedit, it will tell u when the file contents change
<recent> what you have tried so far, is not where the odd behaviour shows up. you have to open some files while it's locked, then unlock it, then open a completely different file, and see that the files that you have opened while it was locked also appear in the list, and in the file. but they are not added to the file while it is locked.
<coalwater> recent: do u do any programming
<recent> coalwater, oh i just noticed something that's even simpler: keep xbel file open in gedit. select all, delete, and save file through gedit complaints. open one random file. reload xbel as per gedit's notice. see how previous content is restored!!
<recent> not really on the programming, why?
<coalwater> cause i would have explained it in a programming way
<recent> go ahead.
<coalwater> gnome-panel doesn't save it only in the file, pretend there's a variable, called xbel or w/e
<coalwater> once u open any new file, gnome-panel updates the variable xbel, then updates the file
<coalwater> the only thing ur doing is preventing the update of the fiel
<coalwater> file*
<coalwater> but the variable still is getting updated
<coalwater> once it gets access to the file again, it just dumps the variable to the file
<recent> in memory?
<coalwater> yes
<recent> then it shouldn't survive a reboot?
<coalwater> or a gnome-panel --replace
<recent> but it does survive a replace
<recent> that's what i tried after you suggested it
<recent> and i'm not absolutely sure, but i think i've tried a reboot too, a while ago.
<coalwater> try and lock it and keep it open with gedit, im sure it will write to it
<recent> trying..
<coalwater> if it does survive
<recent> ok here are the results: i cleaned the list, opened xbel, locked it, opened 2 files, closed them.replaced gnome-panel, opened 3rd file. no change in xbel content, nothing added to the actual list under places. unlocked xbel. still nothing. opened a 4th file. - change in xbel - all files appear in it, and the list.
<coalwater> ok then replace doesn't empty the items
<coalwater> u could try killall gnome-panel , if u want to be aggressive lol
<recent> you'd agree that a reboot would be definite?
<coalwater> but keep a terminal on to start it back
<coalwater> i don't know why it's really important to u
<coalwater> but sure
<coalwater> lol
<recent> it's a geek thing. plus, linux is supposed to be transparent and this is not really.
<coalwater> what do u mean by transparent
<recent> i mean that the general philosophy is to let users know exactly how everything works, and let them modify whatever they want. this is the opposite of say windows, or mac os.
<recent> be right back.
<atari_314> Hey guys, anyone having issues with xterm (slowdowns, freezes) on 11.04?
<recent> coalwater, what do you know. they didn't survive a reboot!
<recent> thanks for helping to solve the mystery.
<coalwater> no problem, glad u found ur answer
<recent> yes. i can calmly proceed with my world domination plans now.
<coalwater> good lol, just stay away from my neighborhood
<coalwater> lol i sucked at spelling that
<recent> you, for one, do not welcome your new overlord?
<coalwater> um
<recent> alright, take care.
<coalwater> you too
<Captainkrtek> hi escott
<tron101> wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<tron101> .......how do i install mono on wine ?
<holstein> tron101: i would start at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4982
<tron101> ok thx
<grover_78> hello?
<Error404NotFound> no ones home
<grover_78> dang... was hoping for some help
<Error404NotFound> call back later
<Error404NotFound> !ask grover_78
<ubot2> Factoid 'ask grover_78' not found
<Error404NotFound> lol
<grover_78> oh well maybe this 404 guy will help
<grover_78> ?
<Error404NotFound> probably not
<Error404NotFound> but you might as well ask
<Error404NotFound> people in here will actualy respond if you ask a question
<grover_78> well, I'm totally new to ubuntu. as in total noob. so, I guess I need help figuring out how to do stuff I know how to do in Winxp
<Error404NotFound> like?
<Error404NotFound> and lol @ win xp
<grover_78> hey, xp ran quite happily on my system. its too old to run anything newer so I thought I'd try ubuntu
<grover_78> anyway, it SEEMS like I've lost a lot of graphic processing power.  things seem laggier then with xp,
<Error404NotFound> which release of ubuntu are you using?
<Error404NotFound> have you checked for proprietary drivers?
<grover_78> I'm assuming its graphics related cuz it seems worse when running vids or games but really I have no clue where to start
<grover_78> using 11.04
<grover_78> I tried the proprietary drivers thing... says nothing found
<Error404NotFound> unity or gnome?
<grover_78> gnome I believe. how would I double check?
<grover_78> like I said, I'm totally new at this
<Error404NotFound> ?you have a big bar of icons on the left
<grover_78> nope, just a menu on the top left
<grover_78> applications/places/system
<Error404NotFound> ok go to system
<Error404NotFound> admin
<Error404NotFound> and check for aditional drivers
<grover_78> its searching...
<grover_78> no proprietary drivers found on this system
<Error404NotFound> nvidia video?
<grover_78> nothing found at all
<Error404NotFound> im asking if you have nvidia vid card
<grover_78> no
<grover_78> vid is one of those built-in ones, can't remember the details on it
<Error404NotFound> just onboard crap?
<grover_78> yeah
<Error404NotFound> ok
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<Error404NotFound> wanna help this dude
<grover_78> just limping the system along till I can afford to buy a newer one
<Error404NotFound> the videos you are trying to run
<Error404NotFound> are they flash?>
<grover_78> youtube seems to work ok-ish if I let it load for a few seconds first
<Error404NotFound> yeah flash doesnt like linux much
<grover_78> I tried a game, and it was super laggy too
<Error404NotFound> im not sure how to do video setting
<Error404NotFound> s
<Error404NotFound> bioterror:
<Error404NotFound> wakey wakey
<grover_78> lol I think you're the only one awake here bud
<grover_78> besides me :P
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, I can try to help you
<Error404NotFound> im pretty new to ubuntu also so..
<Error404NotFound> there you go
<Error404NotFound> another live person
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, what seems to be the issue?
<Error404NotFound> seems to me hes suffering from out dated hardware...
<Captainkrtek> no such thing haha
<grover_78> out dated hardware and a 100% certified noob when it comes to ubuntu lol
<Error404NotFound> old mobo with crusty onboard vid
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, well im here to help :)
<Error404NotFound> = laggy games
<grover_78> wonderful :)
<grover_78> I appreciate it
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, so can you give me the issue in more detail
<grover_78> I know WinXP fairly well but this is pretty different
<Error404NotFound> thats why them nerds are here
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<Error404NotFound> to teach us idiots linux lol
<Captainkrtek> it's fairly similar to Ubuntu though, easy to switch after a while :)
<grover_78> ok, well I switched from XP. Youtube ran fine, most graphics stuff that I did was just fine (mostly youtube or videos, but the occasional game)
<Error404NotFound> doesnt youtube use flash?
<grover_78> now that I've switched to U, graphics seem choppier/laggier.
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, Flash or HTML5
<grover_78> so I'm assuming I've got an old/missing driver for my onboard vid card but I could be barking up the wrong tree
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, graphics in what sense? just in general? or certain games, sites, etc.
<Error404NotFound> mmm spam
<grover_78> well I tried a first person shooter (somethingCube it was called) and it was unplayable
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, also what video card do you have?
<grover_78> youtube seems okish if I let it load for a few seconds first
<Error404NotFound> im guessing intel gma
<Error404NotFound> old school
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<grover_78> its a built-in one. I could tell you more if I was on XP, but I don't have the foggiest clue how to find out the details with U
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, can you open a terminal and do : sudo lshw
<Captainkrtek> and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<Error404NotFound> ooh i dled the pastebin app
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, there is also a chrome and firefox extension :)
<Error404NotFound> just right click and auto uploads to paste bin
<Error404NotFound> its nice
<Error404NotFound> i guess intel gma 4500
 * Error404NotFound hopes he knows what terminal is
<grover_78> Cap'n, command not working.
<grover_78> yeah I'm in terminal right now
<grover_78> keeps saying command not found???
<grover_78> put EXATLY what I should type in - put it in quotes
<Error404NotFound> sudo lshw
<Error404NotFound> then enter password and hit enter
<holstein> grover_78: you can use tab too
<holstein> to complete
<holstein> like in here
<grover_78> woah... ok so how do I paste all that into here?
<Captainkrtek> no
<Captainkrtek> no
<Captainkrtek> no
<holstein> you can type cap
<Captainkrtek> go to paste.ubuntu.com
<holstein> and hit tab
<holstein> and it will complete Captainkrtek
<Captainkrtek> oh hey holstein ;)
<holstein> Captainkrtek: o/
<Captainkrtek> \o
<Error404NotFound> |o
<holstein> grover_78: yeah, you can paste a line or 2 in here
<holstein> but not much more than that
<Captainkrtek> holstein, im trying to find the card he has
<holstein> Error404NotFound: o/
<Error404NotFound> thats a lot of info
<Captainkrtek> it's somewhere lost in the abyss of lshw :P
<grover_78> ok I found multimedia...
<Captainkrtek> actually grover_78 do this in a terminal: sudo lshw > lshw.txt
<Captainkrtek> then open lshw.txt and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<roccity_> Captainkrtek, you can find you gpu by typing lspci and see what it says about VGA
<Error404NotFound> should be display
<Error404NotFound> not multimedia
<Captainkrtek> thanks roccity_
<Error404NotFound> even for onboard?
<grover_78> ok so type lspci into terminal??
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, do: lspci > lspci.txt
<Error404NotFound> pci assumes you are using pci slot
<Captainkrtek> then paste that to paste.ubuntu.com for me
<Error404NotFound> for vid card
<grover_78> not using PCI card though... its onboard/built in to mobo
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, It should still work
<Captainkrtek> I think
<holstein> grover_78: should show up in lspci
<holstein> run it, and give it a look :)
<grover_78> hang on I'll try it
<roccity_> Captainkrtek, yes
<grover_78> give me a moment.. still learning this terminal stuff
<Error404NotFound> sudo lspci
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, no rush
<grover_78> ok now were do I put it into paste.ubuntu.com??
<holstein> grover_78: please :)
<Error404NotFound> should only be 1 line
<Error404NotFound> paste it here
<grover_78> its way more then one line
<holstein> yeah, you can pick the vga line out if you want
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, go to paste.ubuntu.com and in the main text field
<Captainkrtek> and put your name in the top bar
<holstein> and, you should learn about pastebin
<holstein> its handy
<Captainkrtek> very
<Captainkrtek> holstein, have you used the pastebin extension?
<grover_78> ok so I did that
<holstein> Captainkrtek: i checked it out
<holstein> i like it :)
<Error404NotFound>  nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, can you paste me the link
<grover_78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607270/
<grover_78> hope this was the right thing to do
<holstein> looks good grover_78
<Captainkrtek> hehe
<Captainkrtek> I just found it without you linking me
<holstein> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<Captainkrtek> I guessed the number
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<grover_78> perfect
<grover_78> so now what?
<Captainkrtek> let me see
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, can you do this
<Captainkrtek> go to your session indicator
<Captainkrtek> it may look like a power icon
<Captainkrtek> click it
<grover_78> ok?
<Captainkrtek> then System Settings
<grover_78> power icon is just for shut down options
<grover_78> I'm using gnome
<Captainkrtek> me as well
<Captainkrtek> there should be like System Settings
<Captainkrtek> below Shut Down...
<Captainkrtek> or just go System --> Administration --> Additional Drivers
<grover_78> done that.... no go there
<Error404NotFound> tried that
<Captainkrtek> k
<grover_78> yeah that was the first thing I tried before coming here
<Captainkrtek> let me research a little
<grover_78> ok... I think I'll go outside and research a cigarette while you do that :)
<Captainkrtek> lol
<grover_78> BRB in about 5
<roccity_> lol
<Captainkrtek> roccity_, I would suggest he removes compiz altogether
<Captainkrtek> that card probably cant support it well
<Error404NotFound> i found ppa for that  graphics card
<roccity_> Captainkrtek, so is he getting like a white screen or something?
<Error404NotFound> just laggy
<Captainkrtek> roccity_, just lag
<Captainkrtek> but Compiz will not run well on a card with 64M of shared mem
<roccity_> Captainkrtek, Error404NotFound is he using unity?
<Captainkrtek> roccity_, gnome
<Error404NotFound> gnome
<roccity_> Captainkrtek, Error404NotFound so classic?
<Captainkrtek> yes
<Error404NotFound> i doubt he could use unity with his current graphics
<roccity_> Captainkrtek, do you know how old the laptop is?
<Error404NotFound> i dont think its a laptop
<Captainkrtek> roccity_, guessing a few years
<roccity_> Captainkrtek, or is it a desktop?
<Captainkrtek> probably 1g or < less ram
<Captainkrtek> maybe a celeron
<Error404NotFound> probably just an old p4 system
<roccity_> Captainkrtek, yeah that may not work. Kde may be a bit better though as there stuff is intergrated
<Captainkrtek> roccity_, yeah, Ill have him remove compiz and see how that works
<roccity_> Captainkrtek, cant he do gnome without compiz from the login
<Captainkrtek> roccity_, sorta, but it's still there
<roccity_> Captainkrtek, no effrects or something I think that it is
<Error404NotFound> yeah
<Captainkrtek> even with no effects it still takes a toll
<Captainkrtek> as of what I've heard
<Error404NotFound> that must be some horrible fx...
<Error404NotFound> erm
<roccity_> Error404NotFound, then xfce is a better bet
<Captainkrtek> my card handles it for 3 displays ;)
<grover_78> ok I'm back
<roccity_> not as pretty as compiz but still get shadows and transparency and that
<Error404NotFound> i can run my 50 inch a 32 inch and 22 inch at same time
<grover_78> I guess I should tell you what I do know about this system huh>
<Error404NotFound> is it a desktop?
<roccity_> grover_78, that would be cool
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, okay follow me
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, System --> Administration --> Synaptic
<grover_78> its a P4 2ghz with 512 and 256 RAM sticks. (so thats 700 and some megs)
<Captainkrtek> yeah we need to remove compiz lol
<grover_78> 1x 80 gig and 1x 40 gig HD
<Error404NotFound> 768
<grover_78> um...
<grover_78> yeah thats about all I can recall, its an old beast lol
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager
<Error404NotFound> i love docky
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, how are you liking Ubuntu now?
<grover_78> ok I got that open and loaded
<Error404NotFound> its fine when it works lol
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, under Quick Filter type "compiz"
<Captainkrtek> and hit enter
<Captainkrtek> see results?
<Error404NotFound> did anyone ask if he was running 10.04 or 11.04?
<grover_78> yeah, compiz, and fusion-icon and stuff.
<grover_78> 11.04 I believe
<Error404NotFound> dump compiz
<Error404NotFound> right in the toilet
<holstein> if grover_78 is in gnome
<holstein> by default
<grover_78> I'm in gnome
<holstein> its probably not able to do compiz*
<roccity_> grover_78, yeah it maybe better to either dump compiz or install xubuntu
<holstein> roccity_: im proposing that compiz isnt running
<grover_78> ok, so tell me pros and cons of both ideas
<grover_78> lol and remember I'm a noob lol
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, okaay every box with a green filled in checkbox, right click and mark for removal
<Error404NotFound> yeah im thinking it dont run in gnome by default
<grover_78> just the green boxes, nothing else?
<Captainkrtek> yup
<Error404NotFound> green box means its installed
<holstein> well, in 11.04, you default to gnome when 3d isnt available
 * Captainkrtek eats some mango cake
<Captainkrtek> holstein, compiz still runs
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> well, im not saying dont rip it out
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<Captainkrtek> I was suprised as well
<holstein> im just suggesting that this is probably the same result
<holstein> sinces its off
<grover_78> then click apply?
<holstein> since*
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, apply then reboot
<Error404NotFound> yes
<holstein> but, you gotta try something
<Captainkrtek> holstein, even with no effects enabled it stays loaded in memery
<Captainkrtek> memory*
<grover_78> reboots are kinda slow so I'll be back in a bit
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, okay
<holstein> sure, but its not really capable of effecting the graphics
<holstein> other than lagging up the system i suppose
<Captainkrtek> holstein, true, but of what ive read this fixes some stuff
<holstein> yeah, go for it :)
<Error404NotFound> all the crap im reading says compiz dont run in gnome
<Captainkrtek> :)
<Captainkrtek> doesn't hurt trying
<holstein> Error404NotFound: im running compiz in gnome right now
<Error404NotFound> by default
<Captainkrtek> holstein, gnome 3?
<holstein> its just in 11.04
<holstein> that things have changed
<holstein> you can still run compiz on gnome
<holstein> BUT
<Error404NotFound> it runs by default?
<holstein> if your hardware doesnt do it
<holstein> then gnome starts
<holstein> without compiz
<holstein> however
<holstein> IF you have 3d
<holstein> then running gnome would have 3d
<grover_78> ok changes applied, I haven't rebooted yet
<Captainkrtek> holstein, you using gnome 3?
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, okay :-)
<grover_78> compiz stuff is no longer in green...
<holstein> Captainkrtek: nah
<holstein> im running 10.04 :)
<Captainkrtek> gotcha
<Captainkrtek> im running 11.04 and about to install natty kubuntu
<Captainkrtek> so I can get to work on the slave labor of evil DarkwingDuck ;)
<holstein> i have testing installs
<grover_78> so should I reboot now? or later on?
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, now please so we can test
<grover_78> ok back in a bit
<Captainkrtek> k
<grover_78> *gone*
<Captainkrtek> heh
<holstein> if you can max out the ram in those old boxes
<holstein> sometimes you can do OK
<holstein> but the video performance is never stellar
<Error404NotFound> i got natty on my old p4
<Error404NotFound> runs great
<Captainkrtek> holstein, I have Ubuntu 8.04 running fine on an old box :P
<Captainkrtek> ancient P4
<holstein> im using peppermint these days
<Error404NotFound> i have p4 3.4ghz extreme
<holstein> im talking about p2's and p3's
<Error404NotFound> ooh
<holstein> like an 800mhz
<Error404NotFound> someone
<holstein> with 128 of ram
<Error404NotFound> is there a way to resize the picture in ubuntu?
<Captainkrtek> holstein, I have Ubuntu Server running off 4 sticks of 64MB and two P2's
<Captainkrtek> beat that ;)
<holstein> Captainkrtek: :)
<Captainkrtek> archaic compaq servers
<holstein> hey, if it works
<holstein> i mean, if your like me
<Captainkrtek> hehe
<holstein> the network buckles way before hardware
<Error404NotFound> i like fast
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<holstein> Captainkrtek: old scsi drives?
<Captainkrtek> holstein, 16 of em
<holstein> those are fast*
<Captainkrtek> lol
<Captainkrtek> each one is like 8gigs
<Error404NotFound> pfft
<grover_78> ok I'm back
<Captainkrtek> any change?
<Captainkrtek> in terms of performace
<Captainkrtek> performance*
<Error404NotFound> i still think i need a new nic driver
 * holstein crosses fingers
<grover_78> haven't tried anything else, but just the loading time for U seems faster
<grover_78> hang on I'll load up youtube
<holstein> thats good
<Captainkrtek> :D
<Error404NotFound> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1295151978.png
<Error404NotFound> ^slow
<Error404NotFound> fix my network someone
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, those aren't the most accurate
<holstein> thats about what i got actually
<Error404NotFound> im usualy over 50 down and like 8 up
<grover_78> youtube is slightly better
<Error404NotFound> he needs the flash fix
<holstein> slightly is a step
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, depends on time of day, line noise, distance, file size, etc
 * holstein high-fives Captainkrtek 
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, that's only for x64 computers
<Captainkrtek> holstein, there isn't a whole lot we can do
<Error404NotFound> oic
<Captainkrtek> thanks holstein ;)
<grover_78> ok, now do I go to adobe for flash or is there proprietary stuff ?
<Error404NotFound> worked on my laptop
<holstein> grover_78: you can try a lighter browser
<holstein> like midori
<grover_78> I've got firefox and chromium
<grover_78> I ran youtube just now in firefox
<holstein> grover_78: open up a terminal
<holstein> and run
<Error404NotFound> open software center and search for flash
<holstein> sudo apt-get install midori
<Captainkrtek> ^ +1
<Error404NotFound> i want to say sudo apt-get install ie9
<holstein> grover_78: theres a big metapackage as well for flash and whatnot
<grover_78> well which one should I do first??
<holstein> grover_78: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/
<Error404NotFound> i doubt midori will help him much
<holstein> the package most get is ubuntu-restricted-extras
<holstein> but, i suggest you read so you know what all is in there
<Error404NotFound> i know what he needs guys
<grover_78> I got that package already
<Error404NotFound> a hammer!
<holstein> grover_78: OK
<Error404NotFound> bam bam!
<holstein> so you have flash and mp3 playback then
<holstein> try midori
<grover_78> lol I agree 404! a nice 10lb sledge would fix this thing nicely :)
<holstein> its nice and light anyways
<grover_78> holstien, haven't tried mp3s yet
<holstein> even if its doesnt help with the video playback
<holstein> grover_78: SO, in here
<holstein> just type hol and hit the tab key
<holstein> and it will auto-complete holstein
<grover_78> holstein, cool
<holstein> you can do that in ther terminal too
<Error404NotFound> no wai!
<holstein> to complete paths
<holstein> and commands
<grover_78> just type the first few letters and hit tab for autocomplete?
<holstein> grover_78: well, the first letter will do
<holstein> but
<holstein> if there are more than one option
<holstein> you'll either get a list in the terminal
<holstein> OR cycle through them in here
<holstein> like type c
<holstein> and hit tab a bunch
<Captainkrtek> holstein, some nuub changed the Ubuntu 1 bug name and description 0_0
<holstein> you'll see it go through the C"s
<grover_78> right I see what you mean holstein
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, so you're computer running a bit better?
<grover_78> seems to be
<grover_78> I should find that game I tried before and see
<Captainkrtek> pong ;)
<grover_78> I deleted it because it lagged so bad
<grover_78> hang on I'll find it and reload it...
<grover_78> nvm I still have "frets on fire" on here. I tried to load it with the same result as before. LAG LAG and more LAG
<grover_78> :(
<holstein> :/
<Error404NotFound> aww man one of my fav hockey players died today
<Captainkrtek> oh well :?
<Captainkrtek> :/
<Error404NotFound> damn
<Error404NotFound> was only 28
<grover_78> I hate to say it but I'm almost tempted to go back to XP :(
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> i said that too man
<Error404NotFound> and i have windows 7
<Error404NotFound> im still here
<holstein> grover_78: for old hardware
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, you may want to try Kubuntu
<holstein> its a tought call
<holstein> tough*
<grover_78> what's the difference with kubuntu to ubuntu?
<holstein> i usually try a lighter linux
<holstein> like puppy
<Captainkrtek> holstein, DSL ;)
<holstein> which runs great live
<holstein> DSL is nice :)
<Error404NotFound> dsl is old tech...
<holstein> depends
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, Damn Small Linux
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Captainkrtek> it's a distro
<Error404NotFound> silly cracker
<grover_78> so what's the recommendation?
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, I say try Kubuntu maybe
<Captainkrtek> or arch
<grover_78> so do I need to do a complete format/install?
<Captainkrtek> err
<Captainkrtek> I mean Mint
<Captainkrtek> holstein, maybe mint ?
<holstein> grover_78: try live CD's
<holstein> puppy
<holstein> and http://peppermintos.com/
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<holstein> see if you can squeeze a little more performance out of i
<holstein> t
<Captainkrtek> brb working out a kernel bug
<grover_78> live CD's... meaning run  the OS off the CD instead of installing to the HD??
<holstein> grover_78: unless you are OK wiping the OS a lot
<holstein> which is fine too
<holstein> i enjoy hoping around like that
<holstein> as long as its not my main machine
<grover_78> well we just got my wife a new laptop (running Win7) so all my files are backed up there.
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, live USB
<grover_78> I guess this is kinda my "hopbby machine now
<holstein> thats great :)
<holstein> if you get the chance
<holstein> give linux some nice hardware
<holstein> and really see what it can do
<grover_78> lol sorry about the typos was talking ot my wife and not watching the screen
<holstein> but, thats a great way to get started
<holstein> just have a hobby box
<holstein> and play with live CD's or installs
<holstein> break it, fix it
<grover_78> right
<holstein> learn
<holstein> good times :)
<grover_78> hang tight, before I do anything else I'm at least gonna transfer my MP3s to the 2nd HD, that way this HD I can wipe if I need to
<Error404NotFound> breaking it makes me wnt to break out a big hammer
<holstein> sux if you just have one machine
<Error404NotFound> i have 3
<holstein> took me a long time to move my audio recording production machine over to linux
<Captainkrtek> I have 20
<Captainkrtek> heh
<Error404NotFound> lol
<holstein> yeah, im somewhere in between there
<holstein> nah, i got 20 :)
<Error404NotFound> 186 dx dont count as a computer...
<Captainkrtek> 3 servers, 12 desktops, 3 laptops, 2 netbooks
<grover_78> ok this is odd
<grover_78> it appears I've got ubuntu on BOTH HD's
<Error404NotFound> lol
<grover_78> I guess I could format the smaller HD and use it for file backup...and it wouldn't be effected by anything I do on the 80g right?
<Error404NotFound> do you remember installing it twice?
<grover_78> no I don't
<Error404NotFound> did you use a swap?
<grover_78> no I formatted and did a fresh install
<Error404NotFound> ext4?
<grover_78> umm... huh?
<Error404NotFound> format
<Error404NotFound> like ntfs for windows
<Error404NotFound> ext4 for linux
<grover_78> I dunno. When I was on XP I downloaded it, burned the ISO to a CD and then wiped the whole computer and installed it
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, need help?
<Error404NotFound> you may be using ext2 then
<grover_78> lol I think I'm beyond help Capn
<Error404NotFound> and prolly didnt make a swap
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, nahh :P
<grover_78> ok so what I want to do is wipe whatever I've got on my small HD and then use it as file backup
<grover_78> that way the larger HD can be used for installing whichever OS
<grover_78> or running live CD or USB
<grover_78> that way I can try a lighter OS and see if that helps my performance issues
<Error404NotFound> would ext4 run different?
<holstein> grover_78: check in the menu for gparted
<Error404NotFound> he prolly didnt use gparted
<grover_78> I don't think I did... where would I check that?
<Error404NotFound> is it in ubuntu?
<grover_78> ok I figured out I am indeed using ext4 (version 1.0)
<grover_78> not sure what that means but there ya go
<Error404NotFound> file format lol
<Error404NotFound> did you create swap space?
<grover_78> on which HD?
<Error404NotFound> main hdd
<grover_78> dunno, let me see if I can figure that out
<Error404NotFound> its kind of like the 100mb partition in windows
<grover_78> 802MB swap (on an 80 gig HD) does that sound right?
<Error404NotFound> surely
<grover_78> and another 802mb extended something or other
<grover_78> the rest is free space
<Error404NotFound> fail
<grover_78> ?
<Error404NotFound> did you install midori?
<grover_78> no not yet
<Error404NotFound> sudo apt-get install midori
<grover_78> is it best to install from terminal or from the get software
<Error404NotFound> terminal
<grover_78> hang on. I keep forgetting where to find terminal LOL.
<grover_78> ok its installing
<Captainkrtek> hello geekosopher
<Captainkrtek> anything we can help with?
<grover_78> I'm thinking a cup of coffee would help me LOL
<Error404NotFound> eww
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, ill send you a cup
 * Error404NotFound barfs
<Captainkrtek> got some good stuff from Mexico and Ecuador :D
<Error404NotFound> no such thing!
<Error404NotFound> coffee taste like poo!
<Error404NotFound> ill take a coke if you got one
<Error404NotFound> and someone who knows how to use wine
<Captainkrtek> I know how to use wine
<grover_78> we've got a "home blend" Folgers medium roast, then we mix that 50/50 with medium roast hazelnut coffee beans :)
<Captainkrtek> mmm
<Error404NotFound> Captainkrtek: wine doesnt think i have any optical drives
<Captainkrtek> I have some very smooth organic beans from Mexico
<Error404NotFound> i have starbucks coffee
<grover_78> ok, I formated my 40 gig to master boot file system, but now I don't see that drive anymore? how do I find it and mount it??
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> should have formated fat
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, System > Administration > Disk Utility
<grover_78> ahh there it is. should I reformat it to FAT?
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, what OS are you going to put onto it?
<grover_78> it appears I don't have that option though. I have Master Boot Record, GUID partition table, Don't Partiion, and Apple
<Captainkrtek> do Format
<Captainkrtek> no Partition
<grover_78> I was just gonna wipe whatever is on there and store files on it so I can use the main HD for the OS (whichever one I decide on, likely linux of some form
<Captainkrtek> Format to Ext3
<Error404NotFound> you are gonna use for storage yes?
<grover_78> I don't think I have the option to select the file format though Captainkrtek
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, you do, hold on
<Error404NotFound> sure you do
<grover_78> show me the way boys!
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, Format Volume
<Captainkrtek> should be a button
<grover_78> I'm in the disk utility
<Error404NotFound> if you use fat windows will be able to read the hdd
<Captainkrtek> click the hard drive on the left
<grover_78> Format Drive - erase or partition the drive
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, don't use windows
<Error404NotFound> if you use ext you will have to format again to use in wondows
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, Dont partition
<grover_78> ok so format it, but use the "no partition" option?
<Captainkrtek> yes
<Captainkrtek> then
<Captainkrtek> format Volume
<grover_78> done
<grover_78> now re-mount it?
<Captainkrtek> no
<Captainkrtek> unmount
<Captainkrtek> and Format Volume
<Captainkrtek> oh hey holstein_
<Captainkrtek> and holstein
<holstein> great
<holstein> whats that about
<Captainkrtek> attack of the clones?
<grover_78> I think it is already unmounted
<grover_78> cuz it formatted right away
<grover_78> like almost instantly
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, now Format Volume
<grover_78> ok its done
<Captainkrtek> holstein, need an irssi shell?
<Captainkrtek> Ill gladly make you one on my dedicated box
<holstein> Captainkrtek: w0w
<holstein> thanks for that :)
<Error404NotFound> wth is that
<holstein> i think i'll be fine when the utilities get sorted out
<holstein> the power was down
<holstein> now the net is in and out
<Error404NotFound> fail
<Captainkrtek> holstein, you sure? I got a nice box :)
<holstein> Captainkrtek: no, im not sure :)
<Captainkrtek> lol
<Captainkrtek> let me make you one
<holstein> i might take you up on that
<Captainkrtek> PM me the pass you want
<holstein> this is more of a learning project for me
 * Error404NotFound is confuzzled
<grover_78> Captainkrtek,  its done formatting... now what?
<Error404NotFound> hammer
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, you should be good to go
<grover_78> ok so re-mount it and copy my files over to it?
<Error404NotFound> yes ma'am
<Error404NotFound> id take a hammer to my computer if it wasnt so expensive...
<grover_78> ok dumb question. how  do I mount it? (and why do I feel so dirty saying that???) lol
<Error404NotFound> its primal
<Error404NotFound> you should just know how to mount it
<Error404NotFound> open computer
<Error404NotFound> double click
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, from Disk Utility hit mount volume
<Captainkrtek> lol
<Error404NotFound> double clicking dont mount?
<Error404NotFound> does for me
<grover_78> double clicking doesn't do anything. And it doesn't show up under "places"
<Error404NotFound> then ubuntu auto mounts my other hdd's
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, from Disk Utility hit mount volume
<grover_78> hang on. my bad
<grover_78> ok, lets try this again
<grover_78> format, no partiion.... which file type again?
<grover_78> ext4?
<Error404NotFound> grover_78:
<Captainkrtek> ext3
<Error404NotFound> do you intend to use that storage drive in windows
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, FAT in general only supports 4 gigs
<Captainkrtek> unless it is fat32 then use ext3
<Error404NotFound> will it not let you use fat32?
<grover_78> for storage in whatever... probably gonna stay with linux for now but having the option to go back to win would be nice
<Captainkrtek> sometimes it is not an option
<grover_78> hang on I'll check if fat is an option
<grover_78> it is an option
<grover_78> should I go FAT then?
<bodhizazen> FAT or NTFS are best if you are sharing files with windows, but I am sort of coming in the tail end of this discussion
<Error404NotFound> fat 32 an option?
<grover_78> yessir it is Error404NotFound
<Error404NotFound> use it
<Captainkrtek> bodhizazen, feel free to jump in
<bodhizazen> If you are not using windows, ext2 or ext4 , ext3 is "OK", but performance will be slower
<Error404NotFound> i dont think linux reads ntfs
<bodhizazen> yes it does
<bodhizazen> reads and writes ntfs in fact
<bodhizazen> ntfs-3g
<grover_78> bodhizazen, I'm a total noob these kind ppl are helping me out
<grover_78> ok back on track... everyone agrees I should go FAT then?
<bodhizazen> for what grover_78 ?
<Error404NotFound> im not helping much
<Error404NotFound> im just pretending to help
<bodhizazen> http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-download/
<Error404NotFound> to make me feel better lol
<bodhizazen> ntfs-3g is installed by default on most distros these days
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, be careful in helping if you're unsure of what you're saying, dont wan't to bork someone elses box
<grover_78> bodhizazen, I want to copy some files to the secondary HD for safekeeping, that way I can find a better OS for the main HD. I'm currently on Ubuntu 11.04 but having some performance issues
<grover_78> thats it in a nutshell
<Captainkrtek> bodhizazen, yeah i'd agree on ntfs 3g for him
<bodhizazen> grover_78, Are you using windows at all ?
<bodhizazen> If so, then ntfs
<bodhizazen> If not, then ext2
<grover_78> I was, and i might go back if I get pissed off enough trying to learn linux lol
<grover_78> but for now the box is windows free
<bodhizazen> If you are windows free, ext2 or ext4
<Captainkrtek> hello GunnDawg anything we can help with?
<grover_78> what if I might go back to win later?
<bodhizazen> Linux does not have tools (IMO) to debug FAT or NTFS if there are problesm
<Error404NotFound> i run natty on my raptor and win 7 on velociraptor
<Error404NotFound> i like having both
<Captainkrtek> bodhizazen, you're correct
<bodhizazen> If you go back to win later, you will have to mover your data to NTFS
<Captainkrtek> heh
<grover_78> well, its mostly MP3s and stuff I can re-download if all else fails
<grover_78> its not critical stuff on this box
<grover_78> just a pain if I loose it that's all :P
<Error404NotFound> can you move a linux hdd to other computers?
<bodhizazen> Yes
<Error404NotFound> and run the os on other puters
<bodhizazen> grover_78, Well, if in doubt, use ntfs, but ntfs has it's own set of hassle
<bodhizazen> In general yes eQL-[a]
<bodhizazen> err Error404NotFound
<grover_78> hmm...
<grover_78> *thinking*
<bodhizazen> grover_78, you have to decide, how likely are you to want to use windows ?
<Error404NotFound> <# windows
<Error404NotFound> doh
<Error404NotFound> <3 windows
<Captainkrtek> bodhizazen, you need an irssi shell?
<grover_78> dunno at this point. I think I'll go with NTFS for now just to be safe
<bodhizazen> irissi shell for what Captainkrtek
<bodhizazen> grover_78, NTFS is a save choice
<bodhizazen> Or, make one ntfs partition and one ext2
<bodhizazen> You can mount ext2 in windows if needed
<bodhizazen> and ntfs in Linux
<grover_78> lol well its already done. formatted to NTFS and re-mounted
<Captainkrtek> bodhizazen, an irssi shell on my server
<bodhizazen> No, thanks for the offer though
<Captainkrtek> np
<grover_78> ok in the process of copying files over
<bodhizazen> irssi is not my cup of tea, xchat =)
<grover_78> now, to OS discussion
<grover_78> or rather performance issues that led to an OS discussion
<Captainkrtek> bodhizazen, hehe same here ;)
<Error404NotFound> might as well use the lts
<holstein> im surprised theres not a curses xchat
<grover_78> I though ubuntu was supposed to be fairly light on resources... is there a lighter OS?
<bodhizazen> Don't get me wrong, irssui has some nifty features =)
<Captainkrtek> grover_78, Damn Small Linux
<Captainkrtek> bodhizazen, I use xchat as well :P
<Captainkrtek> just offering it up
<bodhizazen> Slitaz or Tinycore =)
<Captainkrtek> bodhizazen, DSL
<bodhizazen> Zenix !!!!
<grover_78> Captainkrtek, yeah that was brough up before
<Captainkrtek> hehe
<grover_78> as well as puppy (?)
<Captainkrtek> yes
<Captainkrtek> try puppy
<Error404NotFound> is it going to matter though
<Captainkrtek> or mint maybe
<bodhizazen> DSL is no longer supported, and it is a 2.4 kernel
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, yes
<Captainkrtek> bodhizazen, I know :P
<Error404NotFound> he has crusty onboard video
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, it does matter
<bodhizazen> Oh, with crappy on board video
<bodhizazen> Slitaz or Tinycore =)
<grover_78> just trying to get the most out of my machine before I have to replace it which I can't afford to do just yet
<bodhizazen> How much RAM grover_78 ?
<Error404NotFound> 768
<holstein> grover_78: run a CLI server box
<grover_78> mostly do online stuff, its basically for entertainment. watching vids, surfing the net etc
<grover_78> holstein, huh?
<holstein> eh, NM
<holstein> cant watch vids that way
<bodhizazen> http://bodhizazen.net/zenix-2.0-RC-i686.iso
<bodhizazen> It is a debian base, openbox + tint2 for graphical interface, uses 80 Mb or so of RAM, Midori for fast internet browsing, VLC for multimedia
<grover_78> ok, hang on
<Captainkrtek> hi satamusic anything we can help with?
<bodhizazen> grover_78, screenshot : http://bodhizazen.net/img/clean.png
<holstein> bodhizazen: that looks great
<bodhizazen> Take it for a spin holstein
<grover_78> so can I install it right from the desktop? or do I have to burn it to a CD and install it fresh? (I am such a noob)
<bodhizazen> It also has awesome window manager on it
<holstein> bodhizazen: i plan to
<bodhizazen> You have to burn it to an iso, run live to test it out
<satamusic> i'm good, thanks Captainkrtek
<bodhizazen> To install you have to select the install when you boot
<bodhizazen> Go with gui install expert
<grover_78> ok you'll have to walk me thru that, I did it in XP to get Ubuntu
<grover_78> 12% downloaded
<Captainkrtek> no problem satamusic :-)
<grover_78> ... might take a while
<bodhizazen> I am working on some web pages to go with it, and there is one very small problem with the RC, but that is easy to fix
<Error404NotFound> you open iso with brasero
<Error404NotFound> to burn
<bodhizazen> grover_78, I will walk you through it
<grover_78> well its taking it's time. we're now at 18% lol
<grover_78> so running it off a live CD will be like how I t
<grover_78> I "test drove" ubuntu
<grover_78> ?
<bodhizazen> FYI support is in #Zenix and also FYI I am working of documentation
<bodhizazen> Yep
<bodhizazen> Burn it to an iso
<bodhizazen> Or if you have a flash drive you can just copy it to flash
<bodhizazen> But it will over write any data you have on the flash drive
<bodhizazen> You need a 1 gb flash
<grover_78> only problem with using the USB is this computer won't boot from a USB. I have to use a CD
<bodhizazen> dd if=/path/to/zenix.iso of=/dev/sdb
<nit-wit> bodhizazen, is that zen desktop a modified openbox?
<bodhizazen> where sdb is the flash drive
<bodhizazen> nit-wit, openbox + a custom theme / gtk I wrote
<bodhizazen> Panel is tint2
<nit-wit> bodhizazen, very nice I'm downloading now.;)
<bodhizazen> I am going to make a public release of the distro in a few days or so
<grover_78> bodhizazen,  even in the BIOS there is no option for me to boot from USB, just HD, CD drive, or floppy. (yes this machine is old enough it still has a floppy drive)
<bodhizazen> There is a 64 bit version if you prefer
<bodhizazen> grover_78, burn to a cd then
<Error404NotFound> no oot other device?
<Error404NotFound> boot*
<grover_78> bodhizazen, that's the plan
<grover_78> Error404NotFound, nope none at all
<bodhizazen> I am going to change machines, brb ....
<grover_78> just the HD, CD or floppy
<grover_78> told you it was an old machine
<Error404NotFound> hammer~!
<grover_78> 45%
<Error404NotFound> you gots some slow internet lol
<grover_78> *wonders if a hand crank would speed this thing up*
<grover_78> 4.69Mbps down/2.17Mbps up
<Error404NotFound> eww
<grover_78> usually its around 8 or so, but its pretty slow tonight
<grover_78> boy. this is really bad....
<Error404NotFound> nic dribver might not be good
<Error404NotFound> happened to me
<Error404NotFound> it worked but no speed at all
<bodhizazen> what is bad ?
<bodhizazen> lol
<grover_78> my internet speed
<Error404NotFound> my nic driver
<Error404NotFound> sucked
<grover_78> just under 5Mbps down
<Error404NotFound> litteraly got bytes per second
<grover_78> bodhizazen, I've got 70% of your file downloaded
<grover_78> lol its takin FOREVER
<grover_78> ok so I'm gonna jump ahead a step here to make sure I know what to do
<grover_78> once the ISO is downloaded, burn the image to a CD
<Error404NotFound> how long left on dl grover_78
<grover_78> reboot, and the computer should boot off the CD. testdrive the OS
<grover_78> est 3 min 22 sec
<Error404NotFound> im dlin at 800kbps
<Error404NotFound> lied 1.1 mbps
<bodhizazen> Nice server Error404NotFound =)
<grover_78> I'm about 500kbs
<Error404NotFound> erm
<Error404NotFound> this 32x?
<Error404NotFound> you have 64x?
<grover_78> ?
<Error404NotFound> meh nvm ima put it on my p4
<Error404NotFound> was talkin to bodhizazen
<grover_78> oh ok
<Error404NotFound> i use my p4 in my theatre
<grover_78> almost done about a min left
<Error404NotFound> just for media
<CapKrtek|Netbook> test
<CapKrtek|Netbook> it works :D
<Captainkrtek> test
<Captainkrtek> CapKrtek|Netbook,
<bodhizazen> CapKrtek|Netbook, what you testing ?
<Captainkrtek> setting up a monitor for IRC
<grover_78> ok file downloaded
<grover_78> now what?
<CapKrtek|Netbook> test 3
<bodhizazen> grover_78, burn it to a CD =)
<Error404NotFound> open with brasero
<grover_78> burning in process :)
<bodhizazen> brb ... again
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> dude
<grover_78> I'm going on the assumption that this is a bootable version?
<CapKrtek|Netbook> test
<Error404NotFound> i could tell when yer dl finished
<grover_78> lol how's that?
<CapKrtek|Netbook> can you guys see this
<Error404NotFound> my dl popped up to 1.6mbps
<grover_78> wow
<grover_78> I wish I could DL stuff at that speed
<Error404NotFound> this is slow
<holstein> wow bodhizazen
<holstein> thats a lot of work you did there
<Error404NotFound> from major sites its over 3mbps
<bodhizazen> you boot it holstein ?
<holstein> looks really nice
<holstein> bodhizazen: just in Vbox real quick
<bodhizazen> Works fine in vbox
<holstein> thats going to be my new go-to light distro :)
<bodhizazen> Want to try awesome window manager ?
<holstein> bodhizazen: sure
<bodhizazen> holstein, set a password
<Error404NotFound> time for gta
<bodhizazen> sudo passwd buddha
<holstein> i have, and didnt know what to do
<holstein> bodhizazen: ok
<bodhizazen> In the menu, under configuration, set awesome to be default
<bodhizazen> holstein, have you used awesome before ?
<Error404NotFound> i hope yer here tomorrow so you can help me configure it on my p4 system
<holstein> bodhizazen: used is a stretch
<holstein> i *tried* it
<bodhizazen> OK
<grover_78> ok burned to CD
<bodhizazen> Then you sort of know what to expect
<bodhizazen> grover_78, Boot it !!!
<bodhizazen> Hit enter at the boot screen
<bodhizazen> holstein, the log out and back in again
<grover_78> ok, does it have some sort of IRC built in? or will I have to DL one to get back here?
<Error404NotFound> pidgin ftw
<bodhizazen> You will have to start Xchat
<grover_78> k. gone for now, hope to be back in a few :)
<bodhizazen> grover_78, When it starts, (xchat) select either freenode or Ubuntu Servers
<bodhizazen> then /join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<bodhizazen> then /join #ubuntu-beginners
<grover_78> got it
<bodhizazen> holstein, did awesome start for you ?
<grover_78> back soonish
<bodhizazen> holstein, the zenix cd will do persistence as well
<bodhizazen> You can do a persistent home for example
<holstein> bodhizazen: nah, im going to have to get to a bigger machine
<holstein> *screen
<holstein> im on a netbook
<holstein> and i have to scroll all around right now
<Error404NotFound> lol
<holstein> to get to the edges :)
<bodhizazen> As I said, I am working on documentation, final release in a week or so (I hope)
<bodhizazen> holstein, you know how to use xrandr ?
<holstein> bodhizazen: gtkndis is going to be available in there right?
<bodhizazen> Open a terminal
<bodhizazen> xrandr
<holstein> i got just the machine for this
<bodhizazen> to set a screen size,
<bodhizazen> xrandr -s 800x600
<bodhizazen> holstein, well, FYI, official support is in #Zenix or on the forums
<bodhizazen> http://forums.zenix-os.net/
<holstein> bodhizazen: nah, now its blank
<bodhizazen> home page : http://zenix-os.net/
<holstein> i want this on metal anyways
<bodhizazen> The home page is old, when it changes to match the RC, the RC will be the final release
<bodhizazen> holstein, If you install it ...
<bodhizazen> choose gui install expert
<bodhizazen> As you install, use sudo (disable the root account)
<bodhizazen> On the page where it asks you what type of install , select "live"
<bodhizazen> The installer does not work from the desktop, you have to select it from the boot menu
<bodhizazen> grover_78 should be back soon =)
<bodhizazen> grover_78, welcome back =)
<grover_78> thanks
<grover_78> couldn't get online with zentix
<grover_78> so I'm back with ubuntu
<bodhizazen> What a pain, why not ? do you know ?
<grover_78> couldn't obtain ISP
<grover_78> everything set to auto and it couldn't find an ISP :(
<grover_78> slight GRRRRR lol
<bodhizazen> What kind of setup do you have ?
<grover_78> as in??
<bodhizazen> router ?
<nit-wit> bodhizazen, is your distro a yum
<grover_78> Dlink.
<bodhizazen> nit-wit, it is debian
<nit-wit> cool;)
<nit-wit> rebooting to install
<grover_78> bodhizazen, I can get online with no issues at all when using Ubuntu,
<grover_78> not sure why it won't grab the ISP with zentix
<bodhizazen> OK, but how do you connect ?
<bodhizazen> do you have a router ?
<bodhizazen> wireless ?
<grover_78> yeah I have a Dlink router. This box is a wired connection, wifey's laptop uses wireless
<grover_78> (not that the laptop has anything to do with it)
<bodhizazen> Not sure why it is a problem grover_78
<bodhizazen> Obviously hard to debug
<grover_78> yeah. just a little. cus to get online I need to run ubuntu. But to debug I need to be in zentix...but then I can't be online LOL
<bodhizazen> yep
 * grover_78 thinks this requires a fresh pot of coffee
<grover_78> lol
<bodhizazen> I will try to look at it grover_78
<bodhizazen> holstein, you still running live ?
<holstein> bodhizazen: nah
<grover_78> thanks bodhizazen
<grover_78> to bad I couldn't somehow run both in parallel or something
<grover_78> do some sort of remote desktop maybe?
<bodhizazen> grover_78, I am going to boot a box and look, burning the iso now
<grover_78> ok
<Fvic> hi all,can anyone please suggest any easy software to try my hands on packaging as a begginer,i have no idea regarding this.?
<bodhizazen> booting now grover_78
<grover_78> sorry I'm a beginner too... just started using ubuntu  this week
<grover_78> ok bodhizazen let me know what happens
<Fvic> how to find whether the software is already packaged or not?
<bioterror> Fvic, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<grover_78> hey bioterror I didn't see you come in
<bioterror> grover_78, I'm always here
<grover_78> I'm just waiting for bodhizazen to check out some stuff on zentix for me. I tried it live of the CD but couldn't get online. it wouldn't obtain an ISP
<grover_78> so I'm sitting here waiting and watching youtube while I wait
<grover_78> tried midori, and it seems to be smoother then firefox :)
<bioterror> yes, but lacks some features
<bioterror> that's why it's smoother
<grover_78> like what?
<Fvic> bioterror,thanx..can you tell what should b the first step for packaging?i just read that packaging guide,but where to move now??
<bioterror> Fvic, what you're up to?
<bodhizazen> It is taking a long time to boot, might be a bad burn
<grover_78> mine booted up fairly quickly (for this machine anyway)
<grover_78> just couldn't connect
<grover_78> IMHO the ubuntu seems a little more user friendly
<grover_78> but I'll give that up if I can get better performance outta this old beast :)
<Fvic> bioterror, actually someone told me best way to contribute n learn ubuntu is going throuogh packaging n advised me to go through packaging guide...
<bioterror> Fvic, so you want to be a MOTU
<buddha_> grover_78, works here
<buddha_> so not sure why you had a problem
<grover_78> hmm
<buddha_> It was slow to boot
<bioterror> Fvic, I would suggest bug squad, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<Fvic> bioterror, oh yes...if i could be to that level...can you guide me a bit..?
<Fvic> bioterror, thanx..i willl just go through that
<grover_78> I'm gonna try complete shut down (power down modem and router too) and then power up with zentix
<bioterror> Fvic, MOTU's aint MOTU's for nothing ;)
<bodhizazen> OK, will be here for a while grover_78
<Fvic> bioterror, okz...i will see this now.thanx for suggestion.is packaging any software specific?
<bioterror> Fvic, if you want to install something for your own use, you can use checkinstall
<bioterror> after ./configure and make when you're about to say sudo make install, you say sudo checkinstall
<bioterror> it will create a .deb file and use dpkg to install it
<Fvic> bioterror, thanx.bioterror..grt help
<bioterror> Fvic, checkinstall is not for the public use
<bioterror> just for your own private use
<Fvic> humm....well than atleast it will help me in private use...are you also heading toward being motu or smthing sir?
<bioterror> I dunno, I'm working in down here in the support fg
<bioterror> Fvic, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Bugs & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development
<JackyAlcine> I'm heading towards being an MOTU, Fvic
<JackyAlcine> Well, self-training myself to be.
<bioterror> I have personal life too. wife and two kids. no time for keeping packages up-to-date
<JackyAlcine> Lol, well with recipes; it happens automagically now.
<Fvic> support fg??so yo just provide help to others..grt for community
<bioterror> Fvic, didnt you notice how I helped you on your way to became a packer ,)
<Fvic> JackyAlcine, i recently started this thing.was in bug fixing till now,want to move toward packaging,n u?
<Fvic> Fvic, yes ..offcourse,ur links were of grt help,thats why m telling you
<JackyAlcine> I'm primarily a programmer, something I'm super passionate about; stay up for days doing it at times. lol
<JackyAlcine> But I want to become to a MOTU mainly to fully understand how software management with Debian and its forked projects works.
<Fvic> JackyAlcine, programming is also part of mine...but that stufff doesnt support in being a moto,immean may b i donno the exact way to move ahead...
<Fvic> JackyAlcine, samehere ,just to get in depth knwledge of package management.
<JackyAlcine> Well, it does fall in sometimes; you may need to modify programs to maintain ABI and possible full architecture support.
<JackyAlcine> But yeah, I think there's different types of MOTUs.
<JackyAlcine> One thing great about them; you can always ask them a question about the process and for help in their IRC channel, #ubuntu-motu
<Fvic> bioterror, yes offcourse.thats why i mentioned that u were of grt help sir..
<Fvic> JackyAlcine, so how much progress you made?
<JackyAlcine> Well, with a few personal projects of mine, I've managed to build source packages and simple binary packages.
<JackyAlcine> I'm trying to fully understand the 'control' file and work with pre-installation and post-installation triggers.
<Fvic> JackyAlcine, okz..i have started much recently...was not getting a gud start
<JackyAlcine> Tried playing with the 'helloworld' package example?
<grover_78> I'm back. No luck with zentix :(
<Fvic> JackyAlcine, yes..n only this much have done
<grover_78> not sure why it won't automatically grab the ISP, but oh well
<Fvic> JackyAlcine, where to proceed,m not getting that
<JackyAlcine> Well, one thing you might need to know as well is how to balance out a build system, very good for rolling tarballs and what not.
<JackyAlcine> I started with GNU AutoTools, but now I'm trying my hand at CMake.
<Fvic> JackyAlcine, so i should probably do the same..once i gain some knowledge could try hand on other..
<JackyAlcine> Yup; that's a good way to look at it.
<Fvic> JackyAlcine, can you be just mine mentor in that..just till i package any of software...actually i tried  but got losst in links and various suggestions by others..what exactly the next step should be?
<bioterror> jacky has already two ;)
<bioterror> I was just checking
 * JackyAlcine nods. 
<JackyAlcine> Sorry.
<Fvic> ????
<Fvic> its k
<duanedesign> morning all
<ubuntu> anyone awake rein he
<ubuntu> here
<klynch> define awake
<ubuntu> good point
<ubuntu> ok I did something and missed my OS up and I have a lot of stuff that I need to get off the HD before reinstalling but its telling that I didnt have permission for the HD or the place that im moving files to, how do I do this from terminal
<klynch> how did you exactly mess up the OS?
<klynch> are you trying to access the data from a live  session?
<ubuntu> thing to mod it but it wasnt ubuntu im just using the live disk to get my files from my HD
<ubuntu> yeah
<klynch> So you want to grab the files from a partition on the hard-drive?
<klynch> I would chown of the parition to whatever your username is and then make sure that chmod shows you have read access
<klynch> you should be able to grab it then
<ubuntu> yes and move them to a external but it tells me i dont have premission so im trying to do from terminal
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> ill try that
<klynch> yeah, you need to chown of that partition
<duanedesign> you mant ant to read the Ubuntu wiki page on Sudo
<klynch> chown <username> /dev/someparition
<klynch> duanedesign, I will also read that, I don't usually sudo but I see that it is what we help others with here so might as well get on board. :)
<ubuntu> ok the partition have spaces in the name and its not working
<klynch> your parition has spaces in it?
<ubuntu> yeah
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubuntu> like AREA 51 and Machintosh HD
<klynch> what does df -h
<klynch> oh no that is not the partition. That is the filesystem  mounted on some parition.
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> ok I think I get it now
<klynch> did it work
<ubuntu> typing
<ubuntu> I didnt get any errors
<ubuntu> dont work still cant move files
<klynch> what is the error when you try to move the files
<ubuntu> do not have permission to read it
<klynch> ah so now you need to chmod files
<ubuntu> the destination is read-only
<klynch> if you are just trying to save the data i would just 777 it all
<ubuntu> ok
<klynch> is everything in one directory? If not remember to -R for recursiveness.
<ubuntu> ?
<klynch> was everything in one directory?
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> with other file in it
<klynch> oh ok so you just chmod 777 /whateverpathtofile
<ubuntu> still not getting anywere
<klynch> same error
<ubuntu> pretty much
<bioterror> remember to use sudo while chmodding
<klynch> good point
<ubuntu> i did but never asked for a passord
<ubuntu> password
<klynch> bioterror, does it ask for one on a live session?
<bioterror> sudo has timeout
<bioterror> klynch, hmmm
<bioterror> I think it should not
<klynch> ubuntu, so no worries there.
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> still nothing
<klynch> hmm
<klynch> still says you don't have permission to read it?
<ubuntu> yep
<bioterror> hmmm
<ubuntu> ok the removable HD I cant add anything
<ubuntu> and the files from my other HD cant be moved because I dont have permission to read them
<yax51> how do I know if I have opengl installed?
<DraZoro> yax51 : I usually check if the hardware has VGA compatibility
<DraZoro> yax51 : Running this command while in terminal  without the quotes "lspci | grep VGA"
<DraZoro> Ah yax51 left my bad
<r4y> I got a dumb question. I would never not choose a password when installing Ubuntu, but anyways I want to ask this anyways
<r4y> If someone doesn't choose to have a password when installing Ubuntu will the system files be password protected?
<r4y> I am guessing the answer is no, right?
<DraZoro> r4y: Is it possible to install ubuntu without choosing a password
<bioterror> no
<DraZoro> r4y: The answer must be a big no from my point of view
<r4y> So Ubuntu can't be installed without a password?, I thought it had choosing a password as an option.
<DraZoro> r4y: That would be dangerous don't advice them to get used to password less system
<r4y> I am not advising
<DraZoro> Ok
<r4y> I am asking if it can. I would never install Linux without a password or tell someone to. It is just plan wrong
<DraZoro> r4y: You can however remove the password after installing the system.
<DraZoro> Like in one of my computer I have a user account for my little sister 4 year old without a password
<DraZoro> She is not in the sudoes list
<r4y> I think I understand what you mean about the setup you have for her
<r4y> You run sudo not her
<styx> finally
<DraZoro> Yes
<r4y> But on a different account
<styx> got irssi set up to my liking
<DraZoro> styx That is good I still have set up mine just installed yesterday
<r4y> TY for answering my question
<r4y> Bye, o/
<DraZoro> Bye
<DraZoro> See you later r4y
<[styx]> yeha took me a while lol
<[styx]> still need to find a decent theme
 * [styx] just came over from xchat
<[styx]> still exploring the plethora of scripts
<DraZoro> That is the power of irssi
<[styx]> yeah
<[styx]> im liking it so far
<[styx]> have it so when ever i get pinged theres a small split window at the top
<DraZoro> I will join as well I got interest on irssi or weechat still exploring so far
<[styx]> hmmh
<DraZoro> Welcome back [styx]
<[styx]> ?
<DraZoro> Nothing much
<[styx]> lol
<brunellotod> Hi
<brunellotod> I'm interested in contributing to
<brunellotod> Ubuntu development
<brunellotod> Can you give me some directive for starting?
<brunellotod> I've read different tutorials for beginners
<brunellotod> but I'm a bit confused
<brunellotod> Which is the simplest way to start contributing to a project?
<coalwater> brunellotod: u could start by reading how to join the ubuntu beginners team, u need a launchpad account and few couple steps
<coalwater> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Membership
<brunellotod> I've already created a lp account
<brunellotod> and also I've already installed some development tools
<coalwater> signed the code of conduct?
<brunellotod> no
<brunellotod> just another question
<coalwater> yes
<brunellotod> I've understand that beginners team persons are involved in coordinating new users
<coalwater> u need a ssh key and open pgp key on launchpad
<brunellotod> Do they also develop or do anything else?
<brunellotod> I've created an ssh key and a pgp too
<coalwater> there's a development focus  group
<brunellotod> Should I start from it?
<coalwater> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development , u could try reading there, but i -think- u need to join the beginners group first, there's currently a discussion if we should remove this step or not , but right now this is the steps, i'm just like u btw, i developer who's trying to start contributing
<coalwater> i could but i still need lil learning, cause im learning python right now and im not good enough to start packaging something
<brunellotod> ok
<brunellotod> I've read that another channel exists
<brunellotod> #ubuntu-beginners-team
<coalwater> yea, thats the off topic chats
<coalwater> there's #ubuntu-beginners-dev for the dev focus group
<brunellotod> Ok
<brunellotod> I'm starting reading links you've passed to me
<brunellotod> very thanks to you
<brunellotod> I hope to undestand something more :-D
<coalwater> o and try to subscribe to the mailing list
<brunellotod> ok , I'll do
<coalwater> just do the beginners team steps, it would make people get to know u , and also keep u updated to whatever happens in the team
<coalwater> mail list subscription, and send  an introduction email :P
<brunellotod> ok
<coalwater> ull find the format in the wiki
<r4y> I have another dumb question
<r4y> Does a wired router need encryption?
<r4y> I am only used to using a wireless router
<r4y> I was googling it and figured I could find the answer quicker here
<geirha> Nah, you only need encryption for wireless.
<r4y> Cool, I just found the same answer here as well:
<r4y> http://www.computing.net/answers/networking/is-encryption-needed-for-the-wired-/33960.html
<r4y> TY for answering my question, bye o/
<r4y> If I ever do end up using a purely wired connect I will be looking into it more in the future
<r4y> I had really looked into whether I need a firewall or not back when I didn't know what IRC was
<r4y> I found this link which is one I've seen many times and I realize that I may not need it but I have a question based on it which should hopefully be understandable for me to ask
<r4y> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<r4y> He says A firewall, however, adds the benefit of peace-of-mind from accidentally installing a server program that opens up a port by default.
<r4y> How do I know if I have such a program installed?, Is a torrent client a server program?
<r4y> OK, I know a few things so please don't bash me
<r4y> I know that when choosing upnp with Deluge and my router that one of them picks a port to open which I think is a random port or something like that
<r4y> If upnp is not listed or is not being used then port forwarding has be done by the user choosing ports that can be used for port forwarding
<r4y> Which is for static IP addresses and so on
<r4y> Does Deluge for instance need a firewall?
<r4y> Since my router has wpa encryption does that count for a firewall?
<JackyAlcine> r4y, try using ufw and get gufw.
<JackyAlcine> The firewall and its accompanying GUI.
<r4y> I may try installing a Firewall on my experimental hard drive for the sake of learning
<r4y> Does Ubuntu need a firewall for programs like Deluge? or does Deluge have it's own firewall?
<r4y> I have many links on firewalling linux and I am still confused, but it seems there is no need unless I am running something server related
<r4y> I really looked into to this
<r4y> I know that no computer is safe
<JackyAlcine> No, Ubuntu doesn't. But yeah, no computer is safe.
<JackyAlcine> ufw runs on start, and manages your ports using rules; it's a typical and recommended firewall.
<JackyAlcine> sudo apt-get install gufw would install both the GUI and command line app.
<r4y> TY, I will make note in a text file for future reference
<r4y> I have many text files for this kind of info
<r4y> That wasn't properly written
<r4y> I meant what I just wrote
<JackyAlcine> Lol, no problem.
<r4y> I read somewhere that guard dog was recommended over some other firewall but I don't remember what other firewall
<r4y> I think it was Firestarter
<r4y> So then it's either gufw or Guard Dog for me when I try out firewalls with Ubuntu Linux
<r4y> My uncle told me about a firewall called Smooth wall
<UndiFineD> r4y, Those are all fine other firewalls, but you will not find a more ubuntu integrated one than (g)ufw
<r4y> He had many computers in his house so he routed Internet through a computer running Linux as a server for protection using a Firewall
<r4y> OK, then gufw it is, so I am guessing the g stands for Gnome
<UndiFineD> yes or gui
<bioterror> gtk!
<UndiFineD> bioterror, :)
<r4y> I thought that was off, but I get mixed up pretty easy
<r4y> gui stands for Graphical User Interface
<bioterror> hi undi
<bioterror> gtk used to "gimp tool kit" but nowdays gtk is not part of GIMP, it's a thing on its own
<bioterror> to be
<r4y> It also stands for Gnome Tool kit?, and Good To Know.
<r4y> What we I not won Johny?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> gimp ;)
<r4y> Oops
<bioterror> "bring out the Gimp!" ;D
 * bioterror giggles
<r4y> http://www.abbreviations.com/GTK
<r4y> GIMP is great, I am not, lol
<r4y> Just joking, you guys are cool
<r4y> Anyone could have posted that
<r4y> I forgot to take out the I in that edited quote from What has he won Johny?, Which is messed up
<r4y> Anyways, I am going to split
<UndiFineD> wait what freenode it splitting again ?
<r4y> No, I am going to leave you guys in peace by going
<r4y> I made note of the fine comments you guys made clear to me. gufw is the most integrated firewall listed so far, and so forth
<UndiFineD> hope to see you again r4y
<r4y> TY, bye o/ and sorry for all the posting and any of my mindless chatter
<r4y> I hope to talk again to all of you. You have been greatly helpful. Take care
<stlsaint_> duanedesign: youtube :D
<Steven_srs> i have a laptop with ubuntu 11 (64bit) installed, i have original windows vista CD, how can I install windows alongside ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> You should install Windows FIEST then ubuntu as win will bork your GRUB if you install win last.
<Sidewinder1> FIRST
<Steven_srs> so, there is no possibility to work from ubuntu then?
<Sidewinder1> Well, if you install windows after ubuntu you will have to repair GRUB, There are tutorials for doing exactly that.
<Sidewinder1> I always try to keep things simple so I can't give you a step by step.
<stlsaint> Steven_srs: use the ubuntu disk utility to partition some space for windows, install windows and then repair grub
<stlsaint> Steven_srs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2
<Sidewinder1> Steven_srs, Perhaps this link will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999&highlight=Repairing+GRUB+windows+install
<Steven_srs> thanks, will have a read through!
<Sidewinder1> So, can anyone enlighten me what this "voice" thing is? I'm guessing my IRC client (X-Chat), does not have that capeability...
<UndiFineD> Sidewinder1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Sidewinder1> If not, how would I configure?
<UndiFineD> and xchat does support that
<Sidewinder1> UndiFineD, Thanx, I'll have a look.
<Sidewinder1> Checked that and some of the links within; on quick glance couldn't find anything related to voice. Could you please, be more specific? I don't mond at all doing the reading...
<Sidewinder1> mind
<Captainkrtek> hello
<coalwater> Sidewinder1: i think ur guessing voice is actually 'voice' , it's not, its just a flag given to certain uses
<Sidewinder1> coalwater, Thanx
<Captainkrtek> voice is used in this channel to show who are mentors/guides
<Sidewinder1> And not Ops, I'm guessing.
<Captainkrtek> no ops
<Captainkrtek> only chanserv
<Sidewinder1> Gotcha
<Captainkrtek> welcome :)
<Sidewinder1> Right back at 'ya. :-)
<Captainkrtek> what do you do in the community?
<Sidewinder1> Help as much as I am capeable of on #ubuntu and the forums.org...
<Captainkrtek> cool
<Captainkrtek> have you considered doing documentation?
<Sidewinder1> My first was Gutsy.
<Sidewinder1> Now, Lucid; I like LTS
<Sidewinder1> I'm also a "Trekie"
<Captainkrtek> heh
<Captainkrtek> well if you want to help more I can get you setup on the docs team
<Sidewinder1> Original, Next Gen. Voyager...All the movies. Didn't care for deep 9.
<Captainkrtek> lol
<Sidewinder1> :-) It's all good/
<Sidewinder1> Docs team?
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<Sidewinder1> Link?
<Captainkrtek> the team that writes all the documentation
<Captainkrtek> help guides etc
<Captainkrtek> hold on
<Sidewinder1> Oh, hell, I'm not that good; I just try to help when/where I can
<Captainkrtek> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs
<Captainkrtek> it's not too hard
<Sidewinder1> My wife tells me that my advice is worth exactly what I charge for it. :-)
<Sidewinder1> Yes, I know all about launchpad.
<Captainkrtek> you don't necessarily have to write whole new guides
<Captainkrtek> just edit and review
<Sidewinder1> Biggest problem is I can't type; and it gets worse the older that I gat. :-(
<Captainkrtek> okay
<Sidewinder1> get, see what I mean...
<Captainkrtek> sorry to hear :/
<Sidewinder1> I'm just very big on the FOSS and community help; you know, the definition of ubuntu...
<Sidewinder1> Side=fanboy
<Sidewinder1> at 56
<Captainkrtek> yea
<Sidewinder1> Not only that, but, I drink! :-)
<Captainkrtek> hahaha
<Sidewinder1> Heh, heh heh
<Sidewinder1> And smoke.
<Sidewinder1> Gotta love the vices!
<Captainkrtek> haha well if you ever want to get involved more just ping me :-)
<Sidewinder1> Ping or PM?
<Captainkrtek> pm
<Captainkrtek> or just find me on here
<Sidewinder1> Appreciate that! :-)
<Captainkrtek> any time :)
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<Sidewinder1> The above is a perfect example of why, eventually (it may take a decade or two), this will put the proprietary buffoons out of business; or, so I hope...The 'Net is and always has been based on shared knowlege.
<Captainkrtek> yes :)
<Captainkrtek> see Ubuntu bug #1 ;)
<Sidewinder1> ?
<ubot2> Captainkrtek: Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1)
<Sidewinder1> where?
<Captainkrtek> hold on
<UndiFineD> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<Sidewinder1> The 'bot beat 'ya to it. :-)
<Captainkrtek> damn
<Captainkrtek> thanks UndiFineD :P
<Captainkrtek> hi harleydude, anything we can help with? :-)
<harleydude> Anyone know much about tweaking settings using Deluge client?
<harleydude> Trying to get fastest possible download.
<Sidewinder1> You a'int kidden' me' that entry was created be Micro$oft... :-)
<Captainkrtek> harleydude: you may want to try #ubuntu
<harleydude> Captainkrtek, thanks will do.
<UndiFineD> harleydude, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent#Deluge (Python)
<harleydude> UndiFineD, Thanks
<Captainkrtek> I should make me a bot, one that says
<UndiFineD> to speed things up you have to know the difference between active and passive torrent clients
<harleydude> Looks like a good tutorial Thanks much
<Captainkrtek> "Hi $username , anything we can help with?"
<Captainkrtek> heh
<Sidewinder1> harleydude, One of the things that will speed up downloads id to configure your client to use a specific port; then, go into your router settings and allow port forwarding to that port...
<Sidewinder1> is
<Captainkrtek> harleydude: if you need help port forwarding, let me know
<Sidewinder1> See what I maen about my typing? :-(
<Sidewinder1> mean
<Captainkrtek> Sidewinder1: it's not that bad
<Sidewinder1> God, I hate gettin' old.
<Captainkrtek> heh
<Captainkrtek> you should talk to Valorie
<Captainkrtek> Linux Grandma :)
<Sidewinder1> Gonna go get another Scotch; NO that doesn;t have a damn thing to do with it...;-)
<harleydude> Sidewinder1, I have used that for setting up a remote connection before, but didn't think of using that way Great idea Will do some reading up on it, Thanks
<Captainkrtek> heh
<Sidewinder1> ;-)
<Sidewinder1> All's right with the world.
<Sidewinder1> BRB.
<harleydude> Much better aligned now :o)
<harleydude> Have a great day everyone!
<Sidewinder1> Ahhh, much better.
<Sidewinder1> Now, just to roll a smoke.
<Sidewinder1> Captainkrtek, May I PM you?
<Captainkrtek> sure
<Fvic> i have a sorce package of grep.how to check how many binary packages are generated by the source package??please help
<geirha> grep ^Package: debian/control  # I think
<geirha> Fvic: ^
<Sidewinder1> geirha, Perhaps command line issues might be better addressed in the #ubuntu channel?
<Sidewinder1> Just a thought.
<geirha> Sidewinder1: Perhaps, the border between a beginner question and a general question is abit vague though, but it does feel like a more advanced question.
<geirha> I think a motu or dpkg channel would be more appropriate.
<Sidewinder1> geirha, No prob, my wife keeps telling me that my advice is worth exactly what I charge for it. :-)
<renshai> Hey guys. I'm looking to make/use a small app that will display information from a text file and update in real time, terminal/tail are not really what I have in mind from what I understand using them...any suggestions?
<styx> ok i need help
<styx> anyone here
<renshai> Ask, styx, might not get a response instantly but everytime I've had a question someone eventually sees it and answers as best they can
<styx> ok
<Captainkrtek> styx: I can help
<Captainkrtek> :-)
<styx> well i was messing around with compiz and messed up the window system
<styx> theres no minimize on x buttons
<Captainkrtek> okay
<Captainkrtek> let's do this
<Captainkrtek> Alt+f2
<Captainkrtek> gconf-editor
<styx> kk
<styx> got it
<Captainkrtek> Apps > metacity
<styx> so far
<Captainkrtek> Im not in Ubuntu right now
<Captainkrtek> so hold on..
<Captainkrtek> umm yeah go to apps
<Captainkrtek> you see metacity?
<styx> kk
<styx> no
<Captainkrtek> hold on
<Captainkrtek> should be apps > metacity > general
<Captainkrtek> or you could just re-install compiz :P
<styx> lol
<styx> hold on
<MichealH> styx, So there is no Minimise button?
<styx> nope
<styx> reinstalled compiz lol
<Captainkrtek> System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager > Quick Filter: Compiz > mark for removal, apply, reboot, then mark for install
<MichealH> Does it work?
<Captainkrtek> lol
<Captainkrtek> damn I just typed all that
<styx> sorry
<Captainkrtek> :P
<Captainkrtek> It's fine
<MichealH> styx, So does it show up? :)
<Captainkrtek> I actually gotta get going, if you need anything just /query captainkrtek|bbl and ill reply when I get back
<styx> ok
<MichealH> Captainkrtek, Or I can take over from here :P
<styx> micheal im in it now
<Captainkrtek> MichealH: that to ;)
<Captainkrtek> thanks MichealH
<styx> the settings managr
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> Lemme open mine ;)
<bioterror> Captainkrtek|bbl, no away nicks! ;)
<Captainkrtek|bbl> bioterror: harsh ;)
<styx> lol
<Captainkrtek> fine
<bioterror> Captainkrtek, /away reason
<MichealH> styx, Click the arrow next to "apps"
<Captainkrtek> bioterror: fine :P
<MichealH> Captainkrtek, /away works fine :P
<Captainkrtek> I know I know
<bioterror> and no public aways then! ;)
<[styx]> yes michael
<Captainkrtek> cya peoples
<MichealH> [styx], You may now see the metacity list item, with a arrow next to it, correct?
<MichealH> You may need to scroll down a little
<[styx]> cant find it
<MichealH> Above "nautilus"
<MichealH> Below "mahjongg"
<[styx]> below that is minecraft lol
<MichealH> minecraft?
<[styx]> a game
<MichealH> I dont even have that, and I use minecraft :P
<[styx]> lol wtf
<MichealH> Lets start again ;)
<[styx]> lol ok
<MichealH> ALT+F2 :P
<[styx]> done
<MichealH> Type in "gconf-editor"
<MichealH> Then enter
<[styx]> ok im in it
<MichealH> apps> metactity>general ?
<MichealH> *metacity
<[styx]> yay!
<[styx]> its there
<MichealH> Right, lemme look at my settings manager :)
<[styx]> ok thanks so much
<MichealH> In button_layout waht does it show?
<MichealH> You can Copy and Paste it here :)
<[styx]> hold on
<MichealH> yours by default should say "close,minimize,maximize:"
<[styx]> thats it
<MichealH> You have a minimise button now? :)
<[styx]> no
<MichealH> And yours says the same as mine?
<[styx]> yes
<[styx]> under value?
<MichealH> Yeah
<[styx]> i think its somethin different
<MichealH> Please copy and paste it
<[styx]> i cant even maximiz when right clicking the window and the bottmo
<MichealH> Click the value once, then one again, then copy and paste into this baox :)
<MichealH> *box
<[styx]> hold in
<[styx]> i cant the the terminal option to past in
<[styx]> im in irssi
<MichealH> In the terminal its a little weird
<[styx]> wait
<MichealH> You are using CTRL+C and CTRL+V right? If so In therminal Its CTRL+ALT+V
<holstein> control+shift
<MichealH> I thought it was ALT :/
<MichealH> Oh yeah, shift :P
<holstein> :)
<[styx]> /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<[styx]> there we go lol
<[styx]> wait
<[styx]> copied the wrong thing
<[styx]> close,minimize,maximize:
<MichealH> Lemme put mine in to compare :)
<MichealH> close,minimize,maximize:
<MichealH> Seems the same
<[styx]> yeah
<[styx]> i could reboot?
<MichealH> You can try that, yeah :)
<[styx]> kk
<[styx]> brb
<holstein> nah, its immediate if memory serves
<holstein> might need to open a new window
<holstein> to see the changes
<styx> nope
<MichealH> Good to check though, head_victim
<holstein> that is a fast boot styx :)
<styx> lol
<MichealH> styx, Did you install Compix config settings manager, by any chance?
<styx> yes why
<MichealH> It could be something in there, IIRC
<styx> ok
<holstein> you trying to move the buttons?
<MichealH> Lemme install it :P
<styx> is there a way to set everything to default?
<MichealH> holstein, He is missing a minimaise button
<holstein> interesting
<styx> and maximiz and the X buttoin lol
<holstein> styx: did you mess with the theme?
<holstein> what theme is it?
<styx> no effects
<holstein> a normal one?
<holstein> try going into look and feel or whatever
<holstein> and chage themes
<holstein> and jump back
<styx> no
<styx> didnt do anything
<holstein> styx: you could also easly make another user account
<holstein> log in as that user
<holstein> and see what you find
<holstein> thats odd*
<MichealH> ccsm is almost in ;)
<holstein> styx: what about ubuntu tweak?
<holstein> ive heard that can be problematic
<styx> wtf
<styx> i made a diff accunt
<styx> logged in and its fine
<styx> brb
<MichealH> Im quite stumped :P
<styx> im trying something else
<holstein> styx: OK
<holstein> so that tells us something then
<bobweaver> cprofitt, are you free?
<styx> fixed it
<holstein> styx: :)
<[styx]> all i did was before logging in switched to bubuntu
<cprofitt> yes
<[styx]> instead of ubuntu classic
<[styx]> but back on unity
<[styx]> :(
<[styx]> brb
<holstein> [styx]: you can get rid of the proper .directory
<holstein> in your home folder
<holstein> you can always just rename those
<holstein> or move them out and put them back
<holstein> but, it'll be something for gnome
<holstein> i would start with /home/you/.gnome2
<holstein> rename that, or temporarily move it out of the way
<holstein> logout
<holstein> and back in
<holstein> and see*
<[styx]> this does?
<[styx]> sorry im lost lol
<bobweaver> cprofitt, I have some good news but I have to run over to my brother=in-law but am bringing the computer I fond someone to tape the meeting :>) brb
<[styx]> <--- noob
<cprofitt> k bobweaver
<bobweaver> is there anything that I sould ask him to bring?
<bobweaver> onboard mics?
<bobweaver> he has access to the fox news room!
<capkrtek> hey guys
<capkrtek> ssh'd to my server from my phone
<[styx]> android!!
<bioterror> root :D
<[styx]> im was looking into that last night
<[styx]> droid1!!!
<capkrtek> heh
<holstein> [styx]: open nautilus
<[styx]> what phone are you on
<holstein> and hit control+h
<holstein> to show the hidden directories
<capkrtek> thunderbolt
<holstein> you should see some for .gnome
<[styx]> yeah got that done
<holstein> .gnome2 or whatever
<[styx]> which one? lol
<holstein> [styx]: are you asking me which one?
<[styx]> i have .gnome and .gnome2
<holstein> OK
<holstein> personally
<holstein> i would just keep track of them
<holstein> put them somewhere you can find them
<[styx]> okk
<holstein> and they should be regenerated
<holstein> as needed
<holstein> thats what the idea is
<holstein> you'll just get new ones
<holstein> and lose your customization
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> you can always put these back in place
<holstein> *in theory :)
<[styx]> ahh
<[styx]> like backups?
<capkrtek> currently at a neighbours house fixing their windows pc
<[styx]> lol
<capkrtek> :/
<[styx]> whats wrong with it
<holstein> yeah, when you back up your /home directory
<holstein> you can take all your settings with you
<capkrtek> restoring a backup for them
<holstein> capkrtek: ghost?
<capkrtek> holstein nahh
<capkrtek> just windows backup
<holstein> AH, those are working now?
<holstein> thats great :)
<MichealH> [styx], I ahve a Sony Ericsson Xperia X8, Great phone :D
<[styx]> ahh
<bioterror> MichealH, I have X1 ;)
<Captainkrtek> and im back
<Captainkrtek> phone went from 4g to 1x
<[styx]> lol
<[styx]> linux/ubuntu community is great
<[styx]> both times ive had probles peopel have helped me so much here
<Captainkrtek> <3
<Captainkrtek> still need help?
<[styx]> nope im good for now
<[styx]> i may mess around with ssh soon
<Captainkrtek> k
<Captainkrtek> I can help set that up if you like
<[styx]> ok
<[styx]> next time were on at the same time
<[styx]> i jsut dont feel like doing anything but urc and youtube now lol
<Captainkrtek> Im going to go mountain biking, but ill be back in an hour or two
<[styx]> nice
<[styx]> im going out to
<[styx]> so ill be back later
<[styx]> tonight
<[styx]> but i bet we will see each other around now that this is added to auto koin
<Captainkrtek> sure thing
<Captainkrtek> :)
<Captainkrtek> K, ill bbl
<Captainkrtek> LifeLiner: welcome, anything we can help with?
<Captainkrtek> nevermind :P
<Captainkrtek> k now ill leave
<holstein> Captainkrtek: o/
<Captainkrtek> o/ holstein
<Captainkrtek> ill talk to you later
<[styx]> kk cya
<Captainkrtek> hi braiam_
<braiam_> Captainkrtek: sorry I'm debugging xchat :)
<Captainkrtek> lol it's all good :P
<Captainkrtek> mr wonderly
<Captainkrtek> are you present? DarkwingDuck
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going Captainkrtek ?
<renshai> Hey guys. I'm looking to make/use a small app that will display information from a text file and update in real time, terminal/tail are not really what I have in mind from what I understand using them...any suggestions?
<MrChrisDruif> gedit?
<MrChrisDruif> I displays it real time and shows changed you make with it in real time
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<escott> MrChrisDruif, sounds like you just want to run diff, sleep for a few seconds and then run diff again
<MrChrisDruif> escott; Nope, you see it in gedit...and you also see what you edit with "it"
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-15
<blues12> hey
<blues12> Anyone knows if canon pixma340 works with ubuntu 11.04 ?
<philipballew> can anyone tell me if i have a hardware problem or ubuntu problem?
<Error404NotFoun1> ?
<philipballew> my computer keeps randomly shutting off. like if i was to instently unplugg it
<Error404NotFoun1> over heating?
<holstein> philipballew: you can get a live CD
<holstein> something non-buntu even
<holstein> then, you'll know if its hardware or software
<holstein> OR at least have a better idea
<Error404NotFoun1> boot into bios once
<Error404NotFoun1> see if it still shuts off
<philipballew> it has shut off when im chooseing what to boot into on grab
<Error404NotFoun1> id say its hardware then
<Error404NotFoun1> cpu fan spinning?
<holstein> live CD's are such great diagnostic tools
<philipballew> im thinking overheating and its hardware. i need do test it with a live cd yes. it has died also when its still says dell on boot
<holstein> ah
<holstein> yeah, if its died out there
<Error404NotFoun1> make sure yer cpu fan is spinning
<holstein> id say its hardware
<Error404NotFoun1> if it stops it will auto shut off yer puter
<holstein> yeah, check the proc fan
<philipballew> how can i make sure its spinning. just manually?
<holstein> maybe look and make sure the heatsink is seated and looking right
<Error404NotFoun1> take side off case
<Error404NotFoun1> turn it on
<philipballew> laptop
<holstein> unless its a lappy*
<holstein> yeah ^
<Error404NotFoun1> eww
<holstein> try taking some covers off
<holstein> and looking in there
<holstein> if you have any of that compressed air
<bioterror> install lm-sensors
<holstein> try taht
<Error404NotFoun1> plugged in yes?
<holstein> that*
<bioterror> and check the cpu temp's
<philipballew> bioterror what do you mean?
<holstein> sometimes, you can just blow a lot of animal hair or dust out of them
<holstein> and its fine :)
<Error404NotFoun1> if its shutting off that fast its not overheating
<holstein> could be
<Error404NotFoun1> fan is prolly clogged
<philipballew> yeah, could be
<holstein> if its tricking the sensor somehow
<holstein> who knows
<holstein> wont hurt to blow it out
<philipballew> it shuts off over and over unless i let it sit for like a few
<bioterror> BIOS should usually too tell the CPU temp
<philipballew> ill boot into bios now. ill be back in a bit!!!
<bioterror> around 90C is the limit
<Error404NotFoun1> when last time you cleaned it
<philipballew> ok. ill tell what it says.
<philipballew> december
<bioterror> and yeah
<bioterror> blow in to that fan
<bioterror> like that wolf in three little pigs story
<philipballew> with airduster?
<holstein> hehe
<philipballew> in a can?
<Error404NotFoun1> yes
<Error404NotFoun1> canned air is good
<holstein> ideally
<philipballew> if not then hair dryer?
<bioterror> or with your lungs
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<holstein> nah
<Error404NotFoun1> wont do anything
<holstein> something with force
<Error404NotFoun1> not a vacuum
<philipballew> true. ill get one then
<seidos> BIOS update?
<philipballew> how can i update bios on linux?
<holstein> seidos: you are thinking corrupt bios?
<philipballew> all bios updates come in exe anyway
<Error404NotFoun1> if it was corrupt it wouldnt boot at all
<holstein> philipballew: should be some bootable media way
<seidos> nope
<seidos> i made a bootable cd for this toshiba
<philipballew> but i might just need to clean this fan
<seidos> to update the BIOS
<holstein> yeah, id clean
<seidos> place your bets
<seidos> what are the odds?
<holstein> i have a 'if it aint broke' policy with bioses
<Error404NotFoun1> slim to none
<philipballew> i just need to find a can to rule that out
<bioterror> use your  lungs :D
<bioterror> you dont need propellant
<Error404NotFoun1> if its clogged to the point of stopping the fan his lungs aint gonna help
<holstein> *wont hurt
<holstein> i would try that before running out for a can of stuff
<bioterror> then he does not blow air like that wolf in three little pigs story
<Error404NotFoun1> im bored
<Error404NotFoun1> i need something to go wrong with ubuntu so i have something to do
<bioterror> ahhh, we have guy with adhd ;)
<Error404NotFoun1> its called nearly a month of no psn
<Error404NotFoun1> im ready to kill myself lol
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/clicompanion
<bioterror> poor americans and PSN ;)
<holstein> ^ clicompanion is fun :)
<Error404NotFoun1> its world wide
<Error404NotFoun1> not just america
<bioterror> yeah, but mostly americans whines about it :D
<Error404NotFoun1> us americans are programmed to playing games allday!
<holstein> psn?
<Error404NotFoun1> i cant help it
<holstein> playstation something?
<bioterror> holstein, playstation networ
<bioterror> k
<Error404NotFoun1> network
<holstein> where did it go?
<Error404NotFoun1> there was an update today
<bioterror> got hacked
<holstein> interesting
<Error404NotFoun1> so i think monday it will be upo
<bioterror> someone got like tons of credit card numbers
<holstein> drag..
<philipballew> just did it when booted onto bios!!!
<bioterror> but maybe something for breakfast
<Error404NotFoun1> sony is offering 1m in identity theft protection
<Error404NotFoun1> to every psn member
<holstein> philipballew: now you know
<holstein> and if i were you
<holstein> i would unplug the hard drive
<holstein> *if thats easy
<holstein> til you get it sorted out
<philipballew> yes. it is.
<Error404NotFoun1> philipballew: are you plugged in?
<philipballew> yes. ill turn off the machine now and clean it tommorow
<philipballew> if thats best?
<Error404NotFoun1> im just wondering if its a power problem
<philipballew> its done it on battery and on ac
<holstein> i have a macbook
<holstein> its got a bad ram slot
<holstein> when memory is in that slot
<Error404NotFoun1> doh
<holstein> and you just tap the table
<holstein> or the unit
<holstein> it dies
<holstein> that took a lot of trial and error to sort out
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<bioterror> who forced you to buy c*apbook ;)
<Error404NotFoun1> how old?
<philipballew> that sounds tricky
<holstein> bioterror: actually, thats how i got it
<holstein> my friend thought it was dead
<holstein> when i figured out it wasnt so dead
<Error404NotFoun1> nothing wrong with macbooks
<bioterror> I would take powerbook G4 12"
<holstein> i tried to offer some $$ for it
<bioterror> I like that
<seidos> nothing wrong with slack macs
<philipballew> i should probably turn off my comp now?
<holstein> yeah, this one is pretty cheaply made
<Error404NotFoun1> philipballew:  you aere on that computer now?
<philipballew> yes i am
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<philipballew> its the only one i have
<Error404NotFoun1> its not overheating then
<Error404NotFoun1> sounds like power management
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> thats going to be fiddly to troubleshoot
<holstein> its not the OS though
<philipballew> maybe its not heated up all the way yet to turn off
<holstein> maybe*
<Error404NotFoun1> if it was clogged it would be a couple minutes
<Error404NotFoun1> pretty regularly
<philipballew> i have the warenty. i can have free parts shipped to me
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<philipballew> only problem is someone else puts it in
<Error404NotFoun1> since when does a computer company ship parts
<philipballew> i dont like when other people work on my computer
<Error404NotFoun1> what brand puter?
<philipballew> its a dell
<holstein> philipballew: unless its free, and helpful :)
<Error404NotFoun1> theres yer problem
<philipballew> dells are awesome!
<Error404NotFoun1> dells are shit
<philipballew> im sorry you think that
<holstein> yeah, ive had decent luck with them too
<holstein> the old old computers in the house
<holstein> that are still running
<holstein> they are dells
<holstein> i got a stack of dead compaq's
<Error404NotFoun1> dell is prolly worst laptop on the market
<holstein> eh
<philipballew> i have dells still running that came with win 98
<Error404NotFoun1> well i actualy work on computers
<Error404NotFoun1> most are dells
<Error404NotFoun1> toshiba
<Error404NotFoun1> hp
<holstein> right, but most are dells
<holstein> in general*
<Error404NotFoun1> nah
<holstein> you wouls statistically be working on more dells possibly
<Error404NotFoun1> way more hp laptops
<Error404NotFoun1> in general
<philipballew> you need to know the type of people owning dells and the number of dells sold in relation to other brands
<philipballew> for yoyr statement to be true
<holstein> well, i dont work for dell
<holstein> so i dont care
<holstein> you can hate them
<holstein> im not so turned off i wouldnt get one though
<holstein> and they sell buntu machines :)
<Error404NotFoun1> i am
<philipballew> they sell 2 models
<Error404NotFoun1> i like my acer
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> i have heard bad things about acer
<holstein> but, the price is right
<philipballew> i should get my prosser to work hard and see if that turns it off
<Error404NotFoun1> that would do it
<holstein> philipballew: i use a live CD
<holstein> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Error404NotFoun1> live cd isnt gonna max his cpu
<holstein> theres some tool in there for working the CPU
<philipballew> would a ubuntu live cd work!
<holstein> cpu burn in?
<holstein> something like that
<philipballew> i have that with me and im nit at home
<philipballew> i usually use that
<holstein> philipballew: it would, but i dont know the tool to do that
<holstein> right off hand
<holstein> like Error404NotFoun1 says, a live CD is not really going to do anything
<holstein> *a typical live CD
<philipballew> how so?
<holstein> not going to 'work the CPU'
<philipballew> true. i just need to figure whats turning it off. would it be in the logs?
<holstein> i wouldnt think so
<Error404NotFoun1> doubt it
<holstein> if i were you
<holstein> i would take the hard drive out
<holstein> and just start checking things
<holstein> the hard drive can be damaged
<holstein> if you get it out of the way
<holstein> then, you can pretty much tweak and not worry about breaking anything
<holstein> any worse
<philipballew> should i turn off the computer then?
<holstein> shuting down like that will do something to the hard drive
<philipballew> probablly...
<holstein> eventually
<philipballew> true
<holstein> philipballew: eh
<Error404NotFoun1> id have to say yer gonna be sending yer computer to sell
<holstein> you've made it this far :)
<seidos> if you have data that you need...probably should be thinking about that if you aren't already
<Error404NotFoun1> if you mess with it
<Error404NotFoun1> will void warranty
<Error404NotFoun1> dell*
<holstein> yeah, you dont want to void the warranty
<philipballew> true. ill take out hd and back it up on another comp
<seidos> good point Error404NotFoun1, get it serviced if still under warranty
<holstein> philipballew: good luck
<holstein> i gotta get horizontal
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<Error404NotFoun1> still early here
<Error404NotFoun1> ima play some gta
<philipballew> thanks. ill turn it off now to not risk it from breaking
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: im glad you had the opportunity to hang out with me again ;)
<holstein> laterx...
<Error404NotFoun1> peace homie
<Error404NotFoun1> philipballew:
<Error404NotFoun1> this is why its never good to use a laptop as a main computer
<Error404NotFoun1> there is no such thing as a desktop replacement
<seidos> i disagree
<seidos> depends what you use your computer for
<Error404NotFoun1> you would be wrong then lol
<seidos> :B
<Error404NotFoun1> if you use your computer to check email and shut it off yeah
<Error404NotFoun1> you can replace a desktop
<seidos> writing, watching multimedia
<seidos> listening to music
<seidos> 2d gaming
<Error404NotFoun1> you cant replace a desktop for any of that
<seidos> youtube, blogging...
<seidos> i did
<Error404NotFoun1> for now you did
<seidos> i suspect for several years to come
<Error404NotFoun1> several laptops too
<seidos> but yeah, i don't play GTA
<Error404NotFoun1> whats gta have to do with anything lol
<seidos> building an alternate reality takes a lot of computing power
<Error404NotFoun1> ps3
<seidos> so what do you use your desktop for?
<Error404NotFoun1> chat
<Error404NotFoun1> email
<Error404NotFoun1> web surfing
<Error404NotFoun1> i stopped gaming on pc awhile ago
<Error404NotFoun1> why you think im on ubuntu
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<Error404NotFoun1> gamers use windows
<seidos> gamers use wine i heard
<DarkwingDuck> Gamers use PS3s
<seidos> and never wine
<seidos> gamers use "milton bradley" :P
<Error404NotFoun1> wine is garbage
<seidos> italy
<Error404NotFoun1> ?
<seidos> garbage crisis
<Error404NotFoun1> wine the program is garbage
<seidos> italy
<Error404NotFoun1> italy is garbage too
<seidos> what isn't garbage?
<Error404NotFoun1> my garbage
<Error404NotFoun1> is precious
<seidos> the one ring
<Error404NotFoun1> you make no sense
<seidos> cents
<Error404NotFoun1> you need to lay off the crack
<seidos> crack kills
<seidos> especially butt cracks
<seidos> heh, i think i found the solution to not being able to invert colors in kde and fluxbox
<seidos> sunglasses!
<Error404NotFoun1> pebkac error?
<seidos> problem between keyboard and chair
<seidos> pbkc
<seidos> pbkac
<seidos> peanut butter killed air conditioning
<bioterror> hmmm
<seidos> ebola
<bioterror> I've heard new york is not that far what Italy had problems with garbage
<seidos> figures
<bioterror> people just dumps their garbage bags on the street
<seidos> everyone is too good to pick up garbage
<Error404NotFoun1> they are to damn lazy
<bioterror> Error404NotFoun1, http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2011/05/15/play-on-psn-restoration-begins-now/
<Error404NotFoun1> im in minnesota
<Error404NotFoun1> no service here yet
<bioterror> minnesota maple leafs!
<seidos> there must be someone within 5 miles cool enough to play with
<seidos> i'm going to check the community college
<seidos> you check the coffee shops
<seidos> hint:  coffee shops are harder
<Error404NotFoun1> wtf is minnesota maple leafs
<bioterror> ice hockey team!
<Error404NotFoun1> thats toronto
<Error404NotFoun1> canada
<bioterror> actually it's north stars ;)
<Error404NotFoun1> minnesota's nhl team is the wild
<Error404NotFoun1> northstars left minnesota for dallas in like 1993
<Error404NotFoun1> ooh i think psn is up
<Error404NotFoun1> yay
<Error404NotFoun1> 24 damn days to restore psn...
<Scramble> How to set up a logitech quick cam, please?
<MrChrisDruif> Plug in > Work?
<Scramble> No, just sitting on the table, no response.
<Scramble> Plugged in the quick cam, but it does not respond.
<Scramble> using Ubuntu 10.04
<tdn> I have just installed kubuntu 11.04, when I start up, it says: error: no video mode activated. So nothing happens. I beleive it is already in grub it fails.
<stlsaint> tdn: google ;) (i have no idea on the workings of kubuntu sorry)
<tdn> stlsaint, I have tried googling.
<tdn> I do not beleive this is kubuntu specific
<tdn> it could be ubuntu as well
<stlsaint> tdn: have you looked at xorg?
<tdn> No. It does not even come out of grub.
<tdn> So X is not the problem.
<stlsaint> tdn: well it has to leave grub to be able to show you that error so it very well could be x
<coalwater> try getting on recovery mode then the fail save gui
<coalwater> fail safe*
<coalwater> i think :D
<coalwater> that's what i'd try
<tdn> stlsaint, not correct. It could not be X. It does not even have a file system yet.
<tdn> coalwater, I tried. Then what?
<coalwater> does it start?
<stlsaint> tdn: no file system?? So did you install or not?
<stlsaint> that doesnt make sense, a file system has nothing to do with video
<tdn> stlsaint, as I said, this is already in grub it fails. That is before a filesystem is mounted and thus WAY before X.
<tdn> coalwater, it starts to a terminal.
<tdn> coalwater, did not try failsafe X yet. I am trying. But nonetheless, the recovery mode gets past GRUB/bootsplash, so  I get rootfs mounted and stuff
<coalwater> u have a shell terminal now?
<coalwater> hold on
<tdn> I am guessing the viedeo error has something to do with it trying to start up a fancy video mode during boot.
<tdn> coalwater, yes.
<coalwater> how do u get on a shell without grub
<tdn> huh?
<tdn> coalwater, I have GRUB.
<tdn> It just does not get PAST it.
<coalwater> ok , so ur on grub rescue?
<tdn> coalwater, or maybe it is JUST past it. But before fs is mounted.
<tdn> somewhere between POST and root fs mount, it fails.
<tdn> coalwater, I have root shell now.
<coalwater> but no file system
<tdn> vo
<tdn> coalwater, yes. Of course.
<Sidewinder1> tdn: Have you tried to boot to LiveCD and look around in the Grub/config files from there?
<tdn> I do not get the error when selecting recovery mode.
<tdn> coalwater, sorry if that was not clear.
<stlsaint> im not understanding the terminology being used here
<tdn> Sidewinder1, no, but I can boot up in recovery mode and browse file system there.
<stlsaint> i will step out now
<coalwater> if it's a fresh install i'd just try to reinstall again, if u don't have any data to worry about
<tdn> coalwater, actually I kinda did. The first time I just upgraded from 10.10 and got the error. Then I thougt that I
<tdn> coalwater, actually I kinda did. The first time I just upgraded from 10.10 and got the error. Then I thougt that the upgrade had somehow failed, so I reinstalled from a clean install cd. But still the same error.
<tdn> Maybe it is the splash screen that fails.
<tdn> It uses video mdoe I think
<coalwater> did u try 'startx'
<tdn> Wow. If I remove: quiet splash from grub config, it gets further.
<tdn> Appearently that fixed it.
<tdn> So maybe it uses a bad VBE mode by default?
<mang0> Hm. I need to get my tablet working in ubuntu
<bodhizazen> what tablet ?
<Sidewinder1> bodhizazen, Well, greetings and felicitations; it's nice to see you here.
<bodhizazen> 'Lo Sidewinder1
<bodhizazen> I am going to *try* to be more active with the theam
<bodhizazen> + shamelessly promoting my Remix =)
<bodhizazen> Zenix 2.0
<Sidewinder1> bodhizazen, With the time you're not on the forums; that'll be a good trick. :-)
<Sidewinder1> bodhizazen, How is Kiwi? In hosp and all. Hope he's OH.
<Sidewinder1> OK
<bodhizazen> Havae not had a more recent update other then he is home
<Sidewinder1> Good to hear. He and I don't always agree but he is a most valued member.
<Sidewinder1> I wouldn't ordinarily chit-chat on this channel, but as you can see it's rather slow today. :-)
<mang0> bodhizazen: sorry, was afk. I've got a UC-LOGIC WP5540U
<mang0> I know it works, cuz I saw a post with someone saying they had the same one, and it worked...
<mang0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610423
<mang0> I think I need wizardpen or something, but I don't think it exists for natty
<mang0> :/
 * bodhizazen looks
<bodhizazen> mang0, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bodhizazen> That file will likely be empty / blank
<bodhizazen> Add the lines from that thread
<bodhizazen> save changes
<bodhizazen> log out and back in
<cprofitt> what tablet was it...
<cprofitt> I was discon for a while
<mang0> cprofitt: uc logic wp5540u
<braiam> mang0: «sudo X -configure» generate a the xorg.conf adapted to your hardware
<braiam> leaving the option to modify securely
<mang0> urm
<mang0> braiam: http://pastebin.com/4tW1TT1P
<mang0> :/
<mang0> I can't do anything to it :S
<braiam> mang0: is intended to be used when you don't have X at all
<mang0> ah.
<mang0> So how do I move in and outta X?
<mang0> braiam: ^
<braiam> mang0: xkill -all
<braiam> mang0: be sure you can access to tty
<braiam> Ctrl + Alt + [F1-F6]
<mang0> tty?
<mang0> when it says "ubuntu login"
<mang0> I put in my ubuntu username right? then the password...
<braiam> mang0: it's like a terminal, where you can login
<mang0> got it
<braiam> a separate session
<mang0> but
<mang0> "sudo X-configure"
<mang0> apparantly there is no such command
<mang0> braiam: ^
<braiam> «sudo X -configure» note the space between X and «-»
<mang0> aha
<mang0> k
 * mang0 tries again
<mang0> O.o braiam it has exactly the same messages as I pastebinned to you...
<braiam> mang0: you killed the X server?
<mang0> urm
<mang0> I just press ctrl + alt + f1
<mang0> pressed*
<mang0> do I need to xkill all
<mang0> xkill -all*
<braiam> or «sudo killall X»
<mang0> okay
<mang0> right, be back soon (I hope!)
<mang0> braiam: this isn't working :(
<braiam> mang0: paste «ps ax»
<mang0> sure
<mang0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607877/
<mang0> braiam: ^
<braiam> «sudo services gdm stop»
<braiam> service*
<braiam> mang0: ^
<mang0> okay...
<mang0> braiam: command not found....
<braiam> mang0: i'm supposing that you are running ubuntu... what are you running?
<braiam> mang0: ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu...?
<mang0> ubuntu 11.04 natty narwhale
<braiam> so... you run «sudo service gdm stop» and don't works?
<braiam> mang0: ^
<mang0> braiam: If I run that it tells me "sudo service command not found"
<mang0> or something along those lines
<braiam> mang0: this will force the X to stop «sudo kill 9 1289» so it's a unclean exit
<mang0> :/
<mang0> so. I run "sudo kill 9 1289" then ctrl + alt + f1, then "sudo X -configure"
<mang0> right?
<mang0> braiam: ^
<braiam> or  ctrl + alt + f1, "sudo kill 9 1289" "sudo X -configure"
<braiam> both are right
<mang0> k.
<mang0> braiam: It still didn't work!
<braiam> what part?
<mang0> braiam: the sudo X -configure
<mang0> it gave me the same message (again!)
<braiam> mang0: you have any gui running?
<mang0> atm ofc I do - I'm talking to you using X-chat :3
<mang0> braiam: ^
<braiam> mang0: so you need to kill all gui instances, irssi is a text based irc if you feel that you still need some help
<mang0> so how do I kill all gui instances? I mean, if I shut all the windows I can see then there are still open things arnt there...
<braiam> changing to the tty and killing all X server
<nit-wit> bodhi_zazen, are you on
<bodhi_zazen> yes
<bodhi_zazen> zup ?
<nit-wit> can I private with you
<bodhi_zazen> yes
<kristian-t40> hi all
 * kristian-t40 just got irssi, playing around with it
<coalwater> hi kristian-t40
<villamil> Hello, does anyone know how to fix problems with the sound?  I just did the full Ubuntu installation, and wanted to hear some Gnome tutorials, but I noticed there is no sound in my computer.
<MrChrisDruif> !sound | villamil
<ubot2> villamil: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<villamil> let me try some of that
<villamil> Okay, it's not the volume... which is good, and I have no idea about hardware, input or output options, so I'll check out the documentation.
<villamil> By the way, If I want to get help as !sound, where should I type that?
<MrChrisDruif> villamil; You want to learn how to command the bot?
<villamil> yes, I am really new in this.  is that like a terminal?
<villamil> or is that like alt+f2?
<[styx]> no
<[styx]> a bot is like a person
<[styx]> but in irc
<[styx]> you do commands and it talks back
<[styx]> like what happened after you asked you question
<[styx]> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat#Bots
<[styx]> scrooll to the bots section
<villamil> so ubot2 is the machine talking back to me...
<villamil> !sound
<ubot2> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<[styx]> yes
<[styx]> very convient for frequently asked questions
<[styx]> and some bots help moderate big chennels
<[styx]> like auto kick ban when if you spam
<grover78> hey everyone
<grover78> what's the command for the ubuntu "secret update" or whatever its called?
<MrChrisDruif> villamil; so don't use it in vain, we don't like spam :P
<MrChrisDruif> grover78; secret update?
<grover78> not sure exactly what its called.... some sort of "extra update" for 11.04. I'm new at this, I had ubunto installed but I had to do a wipe and re-install so I'm trying to get everything back
<grover78> its supposed to help with extra drivers or something???
<[styx]> you mean the one that lets you play .mp3s and stuff?
<grover78> yeah I think so
<MrChrisDruif> ubuntu-restricted-extras you mean?
<grover78> yeah thats the one
<MrChrisDruif> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras in terminal should do the trick
<grover78> lol maybe I should change my nick to "ubuntu_noob" lol
<[styx]> lol
<[styx]> im noob too
<[styx]> dont worry
<grover78> I'm so used to WinXP so this is pretty different by comparason
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed, it's what your used to....
<MrChrisDruif> I'm used to Ubuntu's "ease" nowadays
<[styx]> hmmh
<grover78> I'm gonna use ubunto for now but I want to find soemthing even lighter on my computer. Its pretty old hardware wise, so the less resources used the better
<[styx]> isnt there a clod based distro?
<[styx]> based on linux?
<[styx]> thats really light?
<grover78> not sure. I've heard of "puppy" that's supposed to be light
<[styx]> AH
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-07
<stlsaint> hrm, well alright
<trinikrono> too bad
<trinikrono> are you part of the mentoring team stlsaint
<stlsaint> hrm, i was, quite some time ago
<stlsaint> now i just offer help when i can
<trinikrono> i started to do bug triage and got a little lost
<paul_> ok I'v tried everything to get my brother printer scanner to work nothing works
<paul_> i've been on this for 2 days
<paul_> is anyone there
<HIGG5_BO5ON> Hey, guys! Can any of you help me with a problem I'm having with installing utorrent on ubuntu 11.10?
<wilee-nilee> HIGG5_BO5ON, are you running the development?
<wilee-nilee> nice nick as well
<wilee-nilee> HIGG5_BO5ON, ah you state your install, DOH, go to the #ubuntu channel lots more help this is the development channel.
<Unit193> This isn't the development channel, and utorrent is a windows program, better off with transmission or deluge.
<runmike> hello!!!
<runmike> anyone is using sqldesktop?
<Sidewinder> HIGG5_BO5ON, I use Azureus/Vuze and if you're on 11.10, Transmission should be installed by default; but most peer2peer cilents are relatively similar, so,.. I'll give it a shot. What's the problem?
<runmike> I need some program to make de same job that Groove do on Windows
<HIGG5_BO5ON> Sidewinder, wilee-nilee: Sorry I took so long to respond. I had to step out.
<HIGG5_BO5ON> I used this site for my setup: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/01/install-utorrent-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<HIGG5_BO5ON> But, when I get to the step where I enter: utserver -settingspath /opt/utorrent-server-v3_0/
<HIGG5_BO5ON> the terminal tells me that my .dat files don't exist.
<HIGG5_BO5ON> I check the files and they're not in there.
<HIGG5_BO5ON> I've tried reinstalling it multiple times but, when I get to this step: sudo ln -s /opt/utorrent-server-v3_0/utserver /usr/bin/utserver
<HIGG5_BO5ON> the terminal tells me that the file already exists. I tried looking at the utserver file in my bin folder and it tells me that it's corrupt.
<HIGG5_BO5ON> I tried to delete the file but it tells me that I don't have permission... to delete a file on my own computer.
<HIGG5_BO5ON> So... what do I do now?
<Sidewinder> HIGG5_BO5ON, Sorry, having a late lunch / early dinner right now. Might be able to assist in an hour or so..
<HIGG5_BO5ON> k
<Sidewinder> HIGG5_BO5ON, I don't think I'm gonna' be much help. From what you've said and looking at the site you listed, it would appear to me that the utserver file is corrupt at that site, before it even gets to you. I would contact that provider..
<Sidewinder> HIGG5_BO5ON, If all you need to do is delete that file, let me know; I can assist with that..
<Sidewinder> Guess he stepped out, again..
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-08
<HIGG5_BO5ON> Sidewinder: I am having trouble deleting the utserver file in the bin folder. It keeps saying that I don't have permission
<cronos2000> well do you? i asume you are not   root
<s-fox> Hello.
<Farith> Hi all, I am currently on 12.04 server LTS and having issues with pm-hibernate on WOL. Seems that my eth0 is disabled after a pm-hibernate is ran after a server reboot. A second pm-hibernate, fixes the disabled eth0. This is not ideal as my server's bios is set to boot to last state upon a power failure.
<Farith> Ultimately I would need WOL to work flawlessly after any power failures or a WOL event.
<holstein> Farith: i found that to be hardware
<Farith> hey holstein , you think so?
<Farith> cracked my head over this thing for hours today.
<Farith> tried almost everything in forums. still no avail.
<holstein> Farith: i dont really think so... its just what i have actually encountered from actual hardware cases
<holstein> Farith: i have one box that i put a lan card in to get WOL
<holstein> i have a few that i never got it working in
<Farith> mine is an onboard nic
<Farith> from atheros
<holstein> Farith: rigth
<holstein> right*
<holstein> Farith: you might need to add a lan card that supports WOL
<holstein> Farith: regardless, its not software at that point
<Farith> mine does but just wake on g
<Farith> ive got another server... which has all pumbg
<Farith> that one is working fine
<Farith> flawlessly
<holstein> Farith: i dont go much on what the label says.. if it were supported, it would be working
<holstein> could be a different bios version, of chipset
<holstein> regardless, i would just put another NIC in and test
<Farith> yeah..prollly get that going. Thanks for the tip holstein
<mdzeko> \topic
<mdzeko> !topic
<ubot2> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mdzeko> anyone here?
<holstein> mdzeko: lots of folks here..
<mdzeko> ok, thanks.. im a super noob so..
<mdzeko> problem: after updating i was unable to log in to gui with valid password, changed it from recov. mode but still nothing
<mdzeko> updated from 11.10 to 12.04
<holstein> mdzeko: i would try a 12.04 live CD.. could be anything really
<holstein> i would want to make sure that 12.04 supportes the hardware by default, then i would troubleshoot the graphics or whatever else
<mdzeko> will do.. it's just wierd that sudo -i -u works with the same password.. thanks for the reply
<holstein> mdzeko: i dont think its password related
<holstein> mdzeko: make yourself a new user temporarily and try that
<mdzeko> yes.. i kind of got that
<mdzeko> holstein: thanks
<holstein> mdzeko: good luck!
<mdzeko> i'll be needing it soon, thanks
<reide> Hi I got a cheap dedicated server to learn ubuntu, but I think I screwed it up. Is it possible to reinstall a fresh ubuntu server or do I need to contact the server host?
<s-fox> Hello.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-09
<hrjoey> does anybody know a method to fix the failed shutdown issue with ubuntu 12.04?
<holstein> hrjoey: what hardware? what issue?
<holstein> hrjoey: i would check for updates, and try maybe some different kernels
<hrjoey> custom build. the issue is that no matter how i attempt to shut down my system, the system begins the shutdown procedure, but then fails at the shutdown screen with the loading bar
<hrjoey> it only happens if i use the computer for a few minutes. if i turn it on and turn it off right away its fine. if i open one application though and then try to shutdown, the shtudown fails
<hrjoey> i also have installed all available updates through the update manager
<holstein> hrjoey: i would say, go to stock ubuntu and see how its working
<Yos> I'd try the live cd, see if the same thing happens on it
<holstein> yup.. the live CD would be easy
<hrjoey> i have tried the live cd previously, and it seemed to work a little more often, but the shutdown problem seems to still exist
<hrjoey> could it be a driver issue?
<holstein> hrjoey: more often?
<holstein> hrjoey: the drivers are in the kernel, so thats waht i was poposing. but im not sure about your customizations
<hrjoey> when i booted up the live cd it shutdown properly about 1 in every 5 times i used applications and then shut down the computer
<holstein> hrjoey: i would shutdown from the terminal.. and report errors
<hrjoey> im sorry, didnt realize the drivers are in the kernel. my knowledge is fairly novice when it comes to linux. i just built my first computer and am installing linux because i am an IT student and realize Linux is vital to my future career.
<hrjoey> i have tried to shutdown using commands such as shutdown now and shutdown -h now, with no success
<holstein> hrjoey: ok.. but what are the errors?
<holstein> sudo shutdown -h now
<hrjoey> i honestly dont know how to check for the errors, its just fails at the gui screen for the shutdown process, and i dont know how to read the log files from there
<holstein> hrjoey: there should be no GUI screen
<holstein> hrjoey: you should be in a terminal, and type "sudo shutdown -h now"
<holstein> then, it'll either shutdown, or it should spit out an error
<holstein> or hang somewhere
<hrjoey> oh okay, yes. when i tried before it went into a never ending loop
<holstein> hrjoey: a loop of what?
<hrjoey> i tried to read the information it displayed, but it kept scrolling through too fast for me to read the errors
<holstein> hrjoey: i would test the hardware too
<holstein> the ram and the hard drive
<hrjoey> if you would like i could provide you with the make a model of my hardware?
<holstein> i would just dump it in a search ... but feel free
<hrjoey> AMD FX-6200 Six Core 3.8 GHz Processor ASUS M5A99X EVO Motherboard ASUS Radeon HD 6850 EAH6850 DC/2DIS/1GD5/V2 Video Card CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W Power Supply Western Digital Carviar WD1002FAEX 1TB 64MB Cache 7200RPM  G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900)
<holstein> hrjoey: i was thinking more like from the terminal.. lspci
<holstein> but, i would still just search that in the forums.. see if anyone is having the same issues
<hrjoey> ok thank you for all the help, hopefully i can use your help and fix these problems in the next few days.
<holstein> hrjoey: i bet you'll probably find you actually dont have any operating system issues at all
<hrjoey> ok, so youre saying focus on the kernel and hardware?
<holstein> hrjoey: it wont hurt to test the ram and the hard drive
<hrjoey> ok thanks again
<s-fox> Hello :)
<irkinosor> hi there,
<Yos_> hello
<irkinosor> I just install U12.04 and I can connect to the internet event with the correct proxy setting
<irkinosor> on firefox and chronium
<irkinosor> I can download packages however very well
<irkinosor> What should I do?
<Yos> well, you are connected to the internet with it now, right ?
<irkinosor> Or you can see I can connect on the IRC so I don't understand why Firefox and Chronium are not working!!
<Yos> are you using a proxy ?
<irkinosor> yes
<Yos> Then it must be something with your proxy/proxy settings
<irkinosor> what do you mean. If I can use the IRC channels or the U software Center it means that my proxy is set-up correctly right???
<irkinosor> A note: I was using U11.10 yesterday and my internet connection with the same setting worked perfectly... when I upgraded to U12.04 that's when I couldn't connect any more with the previous working proxy setting
<geirha> irkinosor: Try switching to the guest account and see if you can connect with firefox/chromium there
<irkinosor> ok. Is my IRC connection gonna be closed?
<Yos> when you log out, yes
<geirha> Click your name in the upper right corner, then click guest session. And no, the irc session will not be closed. You can switch back and forth between users.
<irkinosor> hey @geirha it is working there and I notice that not network systemis set-up though, just set it on firefox
<irkinosor> So what now?
<geirha> Not sure I understand the last bit you said, but it sounds like the problem is with your firefox and chromium settings
<irkinosor> Btw ubuntu had a internal error when I switch back to my personal session
<geirha> Oh? did it say which program failed?
<irkinosor> I don't know , I try to submit the error but it satrt asking to go to support over the internet or some... I just cancel after one trial failed
<irkinosor> I was saying that I used the same proxy setting on the guest session and it work.
<geirha> Oh. Odd.
<irkinosor> but I check if the Admin/network setting was set-up and I there is not setting there
<geirha> Yeah, the guest user has very limited privileges
<irkinosor> I do I make it work where I have all the privileges then?
<geirha> Do you have a lot of bookmarks and stuff? it could be useful to try and wipe the browser settings
<irkinosor> not
<irkinosor> nothing
<geirha> ok, if you run the following in a terminal, chromium's settings should be reset to default:   mv ~/.config/chromium ~/.config/chromium.backup
<geirha> make sure chromium is closed first though
<geirha> the mv command will be silent if it succeeded
<irkinosor> ...
<irkinosor> what's mv?
<geirha> short for "move". It is used to move and/or rename files and folders
<irkinosor> should I start with sudo?
<geirha> No sudo
<geirha> In this case we just rename the chromium folder to chromium.backup
<irkinosor> all that is in one line right?
<geirha> yes
<irkinosor>  separated with space??
<geirha> mv ~/.config/chromium ~/.config/chromium.backup
<geirha> you can copy/paste it
<geirha> you can of course do it with the regular file browser too
<irkinosor> done
<irkinosor> I guess I have a back-up now!
<geirha> Yep
<irkinosor> next...
<geirha> start chromium and see if you can access the internets
<irkinosor> not working!
<geirha> Hm. Odd that it works for the guest user, but not your admin user :/
<irkinosor> odd indeed!
<irkinosor> @gerha: are you still giving a thought to my problem???
<BlindedCannibal> Hello
<Sidewinder> Mornin' BlindedCannibal
<s-fox> biab
<s-fox> Hi
<deper29> is there a way to share folders between users on a machine?
<bioterror> !samba | deper29
<ubot2> deper29: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<s-fox> isn't that a little overkill?
<bioterror> what?
<s-fox> samba i mean
<bioterror> why?
<bioterror> samba is easier than nfs
<bioterror> oh sorry
<s-fox> I've always used nfs ;)
<bioterror> users on a machine :D
<deper29> yeah, haha
<bioterror> haaha
<bioterror> :D
<deper29> use nfs then?
<bioterror> I was thinking about network
<deper29> oh, yeah, just machine :P
<deper29> network couldn't I just sshfs?
<s-fox> brb
<bioterror> for example
<Unit193> The only time I used NFS was in XP. :P
<bioterror> I've mostly done a folder or something like that to / for accessing files between users on same computer
<deper29> i'm not familiar with NFS
<bioterror> and then made a symlink/shortcut on desktop
<deper29> bioterror, I can do that with NFS/
<bioterror> deper29, NFS = Network File System
<bioterror> forget it
<bioterror> I made a mistake
<bioterror> as I didnt read well your question
<deper29> ??
<bioterror> make /Share or something like that folder
<bioterror> and give it correct rights that everyone can read and write
<Unit193> Should already have a ~/Public, no?
<deper29> Unit193, I do, but I have a bunch of stuff already set to go to a certain folder, and I don't really want to move all of that to a different folder and reconfigure
<deper29> bioterror, so could I just make my music folder have read permissions for all users?
<deper29> I only want write permissions to myself
<bioterror> if you let them access your ~/, then yes
<deper29> bioterror, how would I do that?
<bioterror> you can so to their account and try if they can read your home folder
<bioterror> you can "su"
<deper29> gotcha, I got it working :)
<deper29> thanks :D
<s-fox> biab
<TheStuff> you dont really need
<s-fox> :)
<TheStuff> you could just update it nomally
<TheStuff> but of course you could do a complete reinstall
<TheStuff> just remember to bckup your files
<TheStuff> nooo
<TheStuff> your files have already been deleted
<TheStuff> if youve parted your disk
<TheStuff> neokya:
<Unit193> ...Are you talking in the wrong channel? :P
<TheStuff> Gape: you could just do a complete re-install
<holstein> "if you have reached this channel in error..."
<Unit193> TheStuff: Hello?
<TheStuff> unit: woot
<holstein> TheStuff: one easy trick is to use the tab complete for nicknames :)
<TheStuff> Unit193: aha!
<holstein> type "g" and hit the tab key a few times and you'll see there is no "Gape"
<Unit193> But there is a holstein.
<holstein> and a Unit193 !!
<TheStuff> Unit193: what is a "holstein"
<Unit193> It's someone's irc nick.
 * holstein 's nickname :)
<TheStuff> ericP: be more specific on your problem, please
<TheStuff> neokya: Youre just gonna have to wait it out, sorry, no better solution.
<holstein> TheStuff: those folks are not in this channel
<TheStuff> holstein: what..
<holstein> TheStuff: if you use tab to complete the nicknames, you'll see that they are not here... maybe they are in #ubuntu?
<holstein> TheStuff: there are no nicknames "ericP" or "neokya" here in this channel
<TheStuff> holstein: why doesnt someone write a script to filter it out, am i gonna have to do it
<holstein> TheStuff: ?
<holstein> TheStuff: you can look at the /names list
<TheStuff> holstein: thats slow, now does irssi support python-plugins
<holstein> TheStuff: im using irssi
<holstein> TheStuff: tab complete works great
<holstein> TheStuff: i use a few plugins, but not for a names list
<TheStuff> holstein: hmm, gonna have to read into that...
<holstein> TheStuff: maybe you dropped and got reconnected in the same window in a different channel
<TheStuff> holstein: ?, only been using irssi for a while. how could that happen
<holstein> TheStuff: i just trying to come up with a scenario thats not your fault ;)
<holstein> you are likely just typing in the wrong window
<TheStuff> holstein: lol.. i probably did something
<holstein> TheStuff: i started on weechat because it was the one that auto-connected to freenode for me
<TheStuff> holstein: how do you install a plugin, is it just like in vim where all you have to do is "drop it there"
<holstein> TheStuff: i didnt understand how to even /connect irssi for a long time
<holstein> TheStuff: i put them in a /dir in ~/.irssi i think
<Unit193> /run script.pl  as long as it's in ~/.irssi/scripts or the global scripts dir.
<holstein> yeah... what Unit193 says ^^
<Unit193> One more dir down in "autorun" for it to run on starting.
<TheStuff> holstein: is it usually this quiet on the channel?
<TheStuff> holstein: maybe irc is finally going dead...
<Unit193> Well then...
<bACktRaCk5> hello to all. i`m beginner on linux.. and i want to ask if is possible to see a crypted file..
<bACktRaCk5> can some one tell me how can i decrypt a file pls ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-10
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: depends on the filetype i think
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: is it your file?
<bACktRaCk5> so.. i want make a eggdrop arhive
<bACktRaCk5> and i just want to see what is in.. just look in the file
<bACktRaCk5> no edit
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: open it up with the password
<bACktRaCk5> password ?
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: however it was encrypted.. decrypt it
<bACktRaCk5> and for decrypt ? how can i do ?
<bACktRaCk5> is the 3rd time on linux.. so i don`t know use it very well :(
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: i would just see how it was encrypted
<bACktRaCk5> can i upload the file ? to look up ?
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: i dont need to see it.. i dont have any credentials
<bACktRaCk5> ok..
<bACktRaCk5> so u can help me ? to tell my how can i open it? or if it is possible.. ? pls
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: sure
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: you just figure out what you are trying to decrypt.. then see how it was encrypted, and decrypt it
<bACktRaCk5> on click right on the file - proprietes at the Type is : executable
<bACktRaCk5> i start my eggdrop with ./eggdrop (this is the file)
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: its "encrypted" ?
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: you cant just open it?
<bACktRaCk5> i can`t open it
<bACktRaCk5> with the editor i can`t
<holstein> nano ~/.eggdrop
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: why?
<holstein> permissions?
<bACktRaCk5> ^?ELF^A^A^A^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^B^@^C^@^A^@^@^@??^D^H4^@^@^@\?^F^@^@^@^@^@4^@ ^@^$
<bACktRaCk5> ^K^H@
<bACktRaCk5> ^K^HX^Z^@^@
<bACktRaCk5> on nano eggdrop
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: i would ask the eggdrop maintainer
<holstein> maybe you are not supposed to see that
<bACktRaCk5> ah.
<bACktRaCk5> holstein just a moment, i upload the file 4 you to see it and tell me if i can open it or not.. `cuz i don`t know..
<bACktRaCk5> http://system.moy.su/eggdrop.noext
<bACktRaCk5> i`ve uploaded it on my ftp.. and it put .noext
<bACktRaCk5> but in my folder i`hve just "eggdrop"
<bACktRaCk5> without no extension
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: thats what the file is
<holstein> it looks like goop
<bACktRaCk5> goop ? what mean?
<bACktRaCk5> is the executable of my eggdrop
<holstein> you'll need to ask the eggdrop folks
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: right. mabye you dont need to see that?
<bACktRaCk5> ah..
<bACktRaCk5> but this files is possible to open ?
<bACktRaCk5> without run it
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: you are opening it
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: that what it is
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: that text
<bACktRaCk5> yes i want to see thath text :D
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: right.. its goop
<bACktRaCk5> waht mean goop ?
<holstein> bACktRaCk5: not something you can just read
<tdn> I have a Kubuntu VM in virtualbox. It has suddenly stopped automatically adjusting the screen resolution when I resize the VM window. I have vboxadditions installed. How do I fix this? Is this a problem that should be addressed in vbox or in KDE?
<Yos> sounds to me like a vbox thing
<s-fox> Hi
<Yos> hey fox
<s-fox> Hi Yos , how are you?
<Yos> I'm doing good s-fox, you ?
<s-fox> I'm pretty good thank you
<shikata_ga_nai> hello
<kristian-school> greetings! This is your pal kristian-aalborg
<kristian-school> I'm trying to get xchat or pidgin going on my laptop, no luck
<kristian-school> Connecting to chat.freenode.net (38.229.70.20) port 6667... * Connection failed. Error: Network is unreachable
<Yos> Hi there kristian-school
<Yos> so how are you connected now ?
<kristian-school> hi Yos
<kristian-school> via webchat.freenode.net... I thought it showed
<Yos> ah, yes it does :)
<kristian-school> :)
<Yos> do you have a proxy on your lappy ?
<kristian-school> I have tried the various combinations of ports and such I have come across... irc.freenode.net and chat.freenode.net
<kristian-school> erm, don't think so
<kristian-school> this is the school's public network
<Yos> ah, more than likely, they have a firewall that won't allow you to connect to irc using an irc client
<Yos> you have to ask the admin
<kristian-school> no biggie, I just had the time to set it up right now
<Yos> it works from home ?
<kristian-school> I doubt they care about IRC
<kristian-school> I have not checked at home, I mainly use the laptop from here
<Yos> what ports have you tried? those on the freenode site ?
<Yos> xchat also has a list of networks, can you connect to any other network ?
<kristian-school> I seem to get "unreachable" on them all... tested a handful right now
<Yos> sounds like a blocked port, the school may block all ports except for a few
<kristian-school> that's okay, it's not like it is very important
<Yos> ok
<kristian-school> thanks for helping out
<kristian-school> I just remembered about browser plugins
<morten77> so you need an irc server that lets you do irc with port 80 instead then.....
<Yos> none that I know of
<kristian-school> gotta go, see ya
<josoygigi> hi
<kristian-T61p> Yos, hi again
<kristian-T61p> turns out it *was* the school network
<Yos> so just ask the admin if he is willing to open up one port for irc
<Sidewinder> kristian-T61p, Then, don't tell anyone. ;-)
<kristian-T61p> no problem, school is out tomorrow :)
<kristian-T61p> I just though it was xchat/freenode/whatevs that was the problem, I'm surprised that school admins care about something as old as irc
<kristian-T61p> but it's probably using the "torrent" ports
<Yos> nope
<Yos> depending on the admin, he may have disallowed all outgoing traffic except on certain ports
<Sidewinder> kristian-T61p, Also, with IRC there's DCC and that sort of thing; can't have the students being distracted from their studies.
<kristian-T61p> I think about ten people in the world use DCC
<kristian-T61p> :)
<morten77> dcc ??
<kristian-T61p> and another thousand use irc :)
<kristian-T61p> just kidding... but Facebook is probably the big distraction these days
<kristian-T61p> morten77, are you Danish?
<morten77> not much
<morten77> aha dcc is "Direct Client-to-Client"
<Sidewinder> morten77, I meant file transfers and that sort; I prolly botched my abbreviations. CTCP, etc..
<kristian-T61p> morten77, where are you from if I may ask? I have never seen the name Morten outside of Denmark...
<Yos> have you ever been outside of Denmark ?
<Yos> j/k :P
<morten77> aha
<kristian-T61p> Yos, yes I have :)
<Yos> btw, have to stay on topic on this channel
 * Sidewinder Smacks himself and gets back on topic. :)
<morten77> if I want to be able to install latest versions of applications, like vlc2.0 but do _not_ want to upgrade the os, what linux/ubuntu dist should I use?
<morten77> is linuxmint-debian edition worth looking at?
<Yos> gentoo and Arch are bleeding edge distros, but not for beginners
<morten77> ok.. I think I want something beginners-friendly yes. but absolutely don't want to upgrade the os every three year or so. For my windows needs (not much today I must admit) I use winXP, and if I must upgrade my ubuntu10.04 I want something that I can still use 20 years from now
<morten77> but I do want to run vlc 2.0 and I can't find any repository for that....
<oCean> morten77: there is nothing like that
<oCean> 20 years from now apps will have other requirements and demands
<morten77> I don't plan to buy a new computer in the nearest 20 years.... I'm fully aware of that my computer don't have enough ompfh! to do 50fps 1080P video or play the latest greatest 3D games but I can live with that...
<kristian-T61p> morten77, there is the PPA system for Ubuntu also
<kristian-T61p> and you can always build from source
<kristian-T61p> you will be upgrading every third year (circa) minimum, I'm afraid
<oCean> LTS's are supported 5 years
<s-fox> Goodbye
<kristian-T61p> hurm, I have 10.4 Lucid on my box at home... it reaches EOL in 2013?
<oCean> correct. The 5 years support on desktop is since 12.04
<morten77> If I understand it right, the problem with linux applications is that they use shared libraries (that change APIs so new versions of them does not work for older programs), so is it impossible to stop share libraries? so the stuff each application needs is in its own directory. the stuff firefox 3.6 needs is in its directory, and the stuff firefox 13.0 (or whatever version they are at now) is in its directory if I wanted to try that.
<morten77> I wish they have an 10 years XLTS :)
<kristian-T61p> oCean, ah
<kristian-T61p> I think you can run Arch forever, in theory
<kristian-T61p> but it's not advisable
<morten77> oh
<kristian-T61p> and, you always mess up the install of whatever after a year or two, tops... especially if you're a beginner
<kristian-T61p> I believe Firefox is at version 12190000291
<kristian-T61p> ;)
<kristian-T61p> version "Over 9000"
<morten77> you mean this week, or last week? ;-)
<kristian-T61p> last week ;)
<kristian-T61p> morten77, you can use distrowatch.com to look around, if you don't already know it
<kristian-T61p> Debian and Arch are cool distros also
<kristian-T61p> but Ubuntu might be a little bit easier, also a matter of taste what is "hard", of course
<kristian-T61p> regardless, I gotta go - see ya
<morten77> mm.... I know about distrowatch. but I'm a bit scared... I'm afraid I will loose 14 weeks looking for the perfect distro (and not find it anyway)
<morten77> I'll look into arch a bit perhaps
<seanlew> Hi.. Im a newbie
<seanlew> Need help on how to static IP on new install
<holstein> seanlew: you should be able to do that in the GUI now
<holstein> seanlew: what OS? ubuntu 12.04?
<seanlew> How do I get the gui?
<seanlew> Yes
<seanlew> Current jsut installed
<seanlew> just
<holstein> seanlew: try http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/setup-a-permanent-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<seanlew> all I have is text
<seanlew> No GUI
<seanlew> How to install gui?
<holstein> seanlew: then you dont have ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> do you have ubuntuserver 12.04?
<seanlew> yes
<holstein> OK
<seanlew> I have user logged in
<seanlew> ~$
<seanlew> 15 packages to update
<holstein> http://parabing.com/2011/05/07/make-ubuntu-server-11-04-use-a-static-ip-address/ will work
<seanlew> 1 update security
<seanlew> I would rather use a gui if you can direct on how to turn that on
<holstein> seanlew: you dont "turn it on".. the operating system you are using didnt come with it by desgin
<holstein> design*
<seanlew> ok.. install?
<seanlew> update
<holstein> you can install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<seanlew> temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com
<seanlew> ?
<holstein> seanlew: sounds like a temporary internet issue you'll need to troubleshoot
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then...
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<seanlew> how do you stop the current command looking for it
<holstein> control C maybe
<p9> hello all
<raubvogel> mysql question: when I do a mysqldump of all databases and then import it, does the mysql root password is also copied or the one I created for new server (during install) is used instead?
<geirha> raubvogel: the latter
<raubvogel> geirha: thanks. Would you know what else is not copied?
<geirha> raubvogel: easiest way to find out is to do a mysqldump and see what it contains ;)
<geirha> You can adjust some of what the dump should contain via command-line options
<raubvogel> geirha: you have a point there. I take replication behaves the same way, right?
<geirha> replication?
<raubvogel> I mean if I have a master and a slave mysql servers and then change the mysql root pw in the master. The slave will know nothing about it, right?
<Areckx> recursion!?
<Areckx> How is everyone this fine afternoon?
<Areckx> What's new in the Ubuntu world?
<Areckx> The Linux universe is buzzing these days.
<geirha> raubvogel: That I don't know. Never tried running mysql that way. I'd ask #mysql
<raubvogel> geirha: I done that, and think the question was considered too basic for someone to bother to answer.
<raubvogel> Not going to loose my sleep though
<raubvogel> Now, for my test I just installed mysql-server and did a dump. Did not bother to populate the db. Take a look at line 3 in  http://pastie.org/private/8lo8jjpjosgddbwa8clmw . Wouldn't the "*61584B76F6ECE8FB9A328E7CF198094B2FAC55C7" be the password for the root user?
<raubvogel> (test pw, so I don't care)
<stlsaint> Unit193: aye
<geirha> raubvogel: Oh, indeed it does. Good thing you actually tested it then. :)
<geirha> raubvogel: Ah, of course, because when you dump all databases, it includes the user database which contains all the users
<geirha> (and their pw hashes)
<raubvogel> geirha: thing is, my test tells me it ignored the root pw: http://pastie.org/private/dbcuax111w43ktcpny1a
<raubvogel> (db1 : ubuntu2)
<geirha> mysql -uroot -ppassword1 mysql <<< 'select * from user;'
<geirha> raubvogel: Do you see the hash there?
<raubvogel> geirha: it seems to be the very same hash
<raubvogel> Lemme pastie it
<geirha> maybe there are multiple entries? since it does an INSERT
<raubvogel> http://pastie.org/private/ufjsqjwnsd97ldgem7kcpq
<raubvogel> Well, if there were multiple entries, shouldn't it also show, say, an entry with the hostname for the new mysql server?
<geirha> Hm. Weird
<raubvogel> Indeed
<kayve> I just upgraded to 12.04 and my Classic Gnome is not acting right
<kayve> My Classic Gnome  has inoperable workspaces and the master volume control is not there.
<kayve> on Ubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-11
<mr_gees100_peas> When I restart ubuntu I loose internet connection. I can restart it by going to system setting/networking and turning it off and back on again but that is a hassle.
<mr_gees100_peas> it started doing this after an upgrade from ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04
<holstein> mr_gees100_peas: you can always go back to 11.10
<holstein> mr_gees100_peas: i would wire it up to internet, check for, and apply any upgrades
<holstein> hopefully there will be a kernel update, or something that sorts you out
<mr_gees100_peas>  holstein: isn't there some setup somewhere where it will connect automatically?
<mr_gees100_peas> going back to 11.10 seems kind of drastic.
<holstein> mr_gees100_peas: maybe i missunderstand you
<holstein> mr_gees100_peas: it will connect to the wifi, just not automatically?
<holstein> mr_gees100_peas: thats usually related to the login
<mr_gees100_peas>  holstein: No not wifi. Its a wired connection through the ethernet port.
<mr_gees100_peas>  holstein: I can immediately regain connection by going to system settings/network and clicking the on/off button.
<holstein> mr_gees100_peas: i would check for and apply any updates
<mr_gees100_peas>  holstein: Its like it is forgetting to restart itself.
<holstein> mr_gees100_peas: well, its a machine.. just remember that it doesnt remember or forget
<mr_gees100_peas>  holstein: doing some updates now using the sudo apt-get update command.
<mr_gees100_peas>  holstein: is there a graphical way of doing this?
<holstein> mr_gees100_peas: sure
<holstein> you can use the package manager or your choice, or the upgrade manager
<holstein> you'll need to run...
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mr_gees100_peas>  holstein: what will it upgrade to?
<holstein> mr_gees100_peas: ?
<mr_gees100_peas>  holstein: well it updated something.
<holstein> mr_gees100_peas: sure, "it" updated the list of available pacakges from the repositories
<holstein> mr_gees100_peas: nothing was upgraded yet though
<mr_gees100_peas>  holstein: oh ok. I'm upgrading now
<holstein> mr_gees100_peas: dont expect this to "fix" anything
<holstein> mr_gees100_peas: you can also try loggin in as another user
<holstein> logging*
<Fred219> Hi, I was wondering whether someone could help me with a problem I have.  New install of 12.04, but when I try to start the system unity fails to start. If I try and perform unity --restart the system locks up.
<s-fox> Hello :)
<raubvogel> geirha: update:
<raubvogel> mysqladmin flush-privileges did the trick
<seanlew> Hi
<seanlew> I have version 12.04
<seanlew> Need to disable ipv6
<seanlew> I get IP DHCP address but I cant get out onto network
<s-fox> see you all
<seanlew> ?
<seanlew> Is there any help hee?
<seanlew> here
<Yos> sorry I can't help with that, but sometimes need patience on help channels
<Yos> can be quicker to search ubuntuforums
<seanlew> Ive done searches.. more for older versiona
<seanlew> versions
<seanlew> IS this a help area.. or a place to jsut hang out in?
<Yos> this is a help area but most are not around atm
<geirha> raubvogel: Ah, that makes sense. :)
<raubvogel> geirha: another mystery solved!
<raubvogel> And, replication will update the pw
<RichMobile> 12.04 server 64 | Highpoint Rocket Raid 622, 4-bat esata. Got the drivers installed, Web interface is working. Disk/by-label shows up RightTower -> ../../sdb2 --------- I can not for the life of me get this to mount
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-12
<JonEdney> o/
<JonEdney> Anyone familiar with using MS Access databases in Ubuntu?
<s-fox> Hello
<kul123>  	 						 	 		 							 		 			 			 			 			 			 			How to connect internet using AT&T USBConnect Momentum 4G (AC313U) on Ubuntu/Mint?
<kul123> How to connect internet using AT&T USBConnect Momentum 4G (AC313U) on Ubuntu/Mint? -- Thanks in advance.
<dmtamey> hello i have just installed lastest ubuntu on a new acer aspire and i can get the sound to play in Rythambox but it does play out of headphones.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-13
<linuxpaulo> hello
<kannudo> hello nearly-all-knowing peoples!!!
<tsquad> hello
<tsquad> im having a problem setting a static ip in ubuntu server 12.4
<tsquad> my resolv.conf file keeps getting over written
<houmie_> hi, i have setup an account on Emphathy Chat to use Freenode IRC. But when I try to join a room, it doesnt connect. Nor does it show me any available rooms. It just seems dead. All other chat programs seem to work fine, any idea please?
<Onixs> anythibg exciting
<philipballew> When upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 over ssh, how likely am I to loose connection?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-06
<Redcowl> hello?
<rostam> HI All, I am trying to port a proprietary kernel module which we have developed in house on an embedded systtem running an embedded linux. I would like to be able compile/install this driver and ubuntu package? I was told on one of the channel I need to use dkms, Could anyone provide me with any url or hint how to do this? thanks
<geirha> rostam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
<ms42145245> Hello, I need help with my audio.
<ms42145245> I upgraded to 13.04, and It won't recognize the headphone jack on my monitor.
<rostam> geriha: so dkms is the only way to compile kernel modules? thx
<geirha> rostam: it's the sane way. It ensures that when a new kernel is installed, the module is automatically built for the new kernel.
<geirha> So if you want it to be user friendly, you'll want that.
<rostam> geirha: TO study how dkms works,I download couple of the dkms kernel module packages, e.g. broadcom-sta-dkms and backfire-dkrms.  I compiled those packages with the following command:  sudo debuild -uc -us   I did not find a .ko file to be produced. Am I missing something? thx
<geirha> you shouldn't run debuild as root
<geirha> The bi-product of debuild is a deb-package.
<geirha> dpkg --contents ../the-package.deb
<rostam> geirha:  Here are the content of the two deb files created still I do not see the .ko file: http://pastebin.com/ZqCqfi67
<geirha> Hm. Possibly it gets built during package installation, then
<rostam> As I am reading on dkrms, it seems it expect the source code to be installed on specific path:/usr...   I am developing build system for  a few developers which should be able to develop kernel modules in their own workspace on the same machine. I was wondering is dkrms configurable? thanks
<geirha> Why not built it manually, and once it builds and works fine manually, add the dkms bit
<rostam> geirha: Oh okay, that make sense to me, then I need to package them, this is the part dkms come to the picture?
<geirha> Yes, at least that's how I understand the process
<rostam> geirha: thanks for your information
<rostam> To compile my private kernel module I need to download the kernel source .
<rostam> Where could I download the precise (12.04 update 2) kernel source tree? thx
<rostam> where/how ??
<geirha> the headers should be sufficient
<geirha> sudo apt-get install "linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<geirha> dpkg -L "linux-headers-$(uname -r)"  # to see where it installed the files
<geirha> If you want the actual sources, there's always apt-get source linux-image-"$(uname -r)", but the headers package is meant to be used for building kernel modules
<geirha> rostam: ^
<rostam> geirha: thanks again, I downloaded the linux-headers-xxx and linux-image-xxx the both look like the same....
<geirha> with apt-get source? yes, they both have the same source package...
<geirha> you do not need the kernel sources to build a kernel module. You only need the headers
<rostam> geirha: comming from embedded world, we always point the Makefile to the kernel source tree,  are there any url that you could point me please? thx
<geirha> I don't know of any. Maybe google knows some, but I'd grab some sources of other packages and see how their makefiles does it
<Unit193> !info virtualbox-dkms
<ubot93> virtualbox-dkms (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - kernel module sources for dkms. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.10-dfsg-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 501 kB, installed size 4037 kB
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-07
<tinybot> hey guys
<tinybot> fun with admining box that kids play with
<tinybot> somehow user was kicked out of sudoers and it's the only account....any ideas on recovering?
<tinybot> lol
<tinybot> or is there a way to save off what packages are on it so if I do have to reinstall, I can put all those packages back?
<tinybot> prolly need root privs for that too....LOL!
<Unit193> Boot live, chroot in.
<Unit193> tinybot: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tinybot> thanks all
<rostam> HI I all, I am trying to compile a kernel module for ubuntu. I have downloaded the kernel header source package. The compilation goes fine except at the end I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/DVAf3t4a
<wilee-nilee> rostam, Why are you compiling a kernel?
<wilee-nilee> the link is not finishing as well.
<rostam> wilee-nilee: sorry I meant kernel module not kernel
<wilee-nilee> yeah I saw that I missread that.
<rostam> Is there a way I can install a ubuntu packge on a different directory than it is suppose to be installed?
<Aussierick> how do I get unbuntu 12.04 to play DVD? what do I need to have installed?
<Unit193> !dvd | Short answer, libdvdcss
<ubot93> Short answer, libdvdcss: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Aussierick> thanks I'll look thru that
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-08
<duanedesign> o/
<chente> hello everyone I have some questions about providing support to windows PC from linux via gui
<wilee-nilee> chente, This is the development channel, any ubuntu support  here will basically not cover that.
<chente> oh
<wilee-nilee> oops sorry the beginners channel my bad
<chente> sorry i was referred here
<chente> :)
<chente> hehe it happens
<wilee-nilee> chente, YOoumight have support just describe what you are trying to do.
<wilee-nilee> bad typing lol
<chente> "you might have to support"?
<chente> or an app called YOou may have support
<wilee-nilee> chente, Without you describing what you need we can't help.
<chente> a client on another side of town has a windows xp/7 pc and needs computer help
<mmills> Installed  Ubuntu 12.04. Would like to use the GUI until I get comfortable with CLI
<mmills> how do I get GUI installed?
<wilee-nilee> mmills, What did you install?
<chente> i have a linux / windows xp computer which I use for remote support, can I use something as an alternative for uvnc extention (PCHelpware) to give "one click" support from linux to windows without needing THEM to configure a router?
<mmills> Installed Ubunu Server 12.04
<chente> mmills: you could try to follow this (http://www.howtogeek.com/107368/how-to-install-the-lightweight-lxde-desktop-on-ubuntu/) guie to install  very fast GUI
<wilee-nilee> mmills, You can install a desktop, however the purest server users suggest not doing this, personally I have never used a server only.
<mmills> I will try the lxde. Thanks!
<yeehi> Which is the best personal finance package? Have you tried many?
<Unit193> yeehi: Well, there isn't exactly a "best", but gnucash is one.
<yeehi> thanks, Unit193. SOmebody else said HomeBank was good, too...
<Unit193> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-free-financial-software-alternative-to-quicken/ not sure if all work on linux, but you may ask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots
<Unit193> !best
<ubot93> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-09
<yeehi> Why does Chromium start using 1.6 Gig of memory? It only has 3 tabs open. This occurs repeatedly. After a while, Chromium crashes and exits. Raring 13.04 64 bit and Chromium Version 25.0.1364.160 Ubuntu 13.04 (25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3)
<gucciburr> so which one should i get
<gucciburr> 12.04 lts or 13.04
<gucciburr> how outdated is 12.04?
<ar__> Hello all. Brand new Ubuntu user here. I am in love with this OS but am having a heck of a time getting my printer to work.
<ar__> I've tried everything recommended but my Canon MF6550 just doesn't seem to be that popular.
<ar__> BTW, I guess it would help to say I am using 12.04
<ar__> Canon's website does provide a driver, but I am stuck after downloading it.
<ar__> So here's my question... how do I install proprietary printer drivers?
<kills> hello
<kills> anyone can advise me where i can get help with ubuntu 13.04?
<gucciburr> what kind of help
<exad> Hiya
<romtsjo> hie, guys!
<romtsjo> I need help
<romtsjo> ubuntulog, can I ask your help?
<Jpaez> looking for help wondering if anyone has used or know how to use cricket crosswave modem
<Jpaez> understanding that i worded my earlier statement wrong the information i'm asking for will be at this url : http://pastebin.com/FExbnHk9
<isiah> Jpaez: tough one
<isiah> if I am understanding correctly you are trying to get your connection over a usb device?
<Jpaez> yes
<isiah> ok then, you have a few challenges ahead of you. The first is getting the correct driver
<isiah> have you checked online to see if that particular usb device has a linux driver?
<Jpaez> they've posted on their website that they don't support linux but people have said they've gotten around it but as raw as i am at using it their instructions seem unclear to me
<isiah> as raw? What does that term mean?
<Jpaez> ..... as new
<Jpaez> or.... as fresh* of a user as i am
<isiah> ok, so I am assuming you did some sorta search along the lines of "usb linux not working model-name-here" found a guide and following it is proving quite difficult?
<isiah> is this valid?
<Jpaez> yes
<isiah> ok perhaps it would be best if you could show me a guide and point to the part you dont understand
<isiah> would that work?
<Jpaez> i'll see if i can find the link i recieve when i asked around
<Jpaez> http://rikasanggana.blogspot.in/2009/06/how-to-setup-cricket-wireless-a600.html
<Jpaez> it is wrong modem i believe but they said that it should be equivalent
<isiah> ok then
<isiah> what step is confusing?
<isiah> or, if you prefer: do you want me to explain what is happening step-by-step?
<Jpaez> could you please explain step by step.... i'm sorry if it's frustrating but still trying to learn how to do everything it's asking of me
<isiah> ok, do you know how to open a terminal?
<isiah> you might call them a command window or cmd
<Jpaez> yes i do let me get to my desktop
<isiah> whenever you are ready
<Jpaez> okay sorry about wait
<Jpaez> having to download again due to deleting what i put on originally
<isiah> ok, do you have a nice clean terminal open?
<Jpaez> yes i do
<isiah> ok you have downloaded the Cricket_Mode file to where exactly?
<Jpaez> it's in a flashdrive connected to my computer right now
<isiah> ok, lets make it a little easier. Do you feel confident enough to take that file off and say put it on your desktop?
<Jpaez> .... is drag and drop acceptable ?
<isiah> yes
<Jpaez> then yes where do i move it to
<isiah> just put it on the desktp for now
<Jpaez> to "home"
<isiah> under home you should find a directory with your username
<isiah> put it there
<Jpaez> okay it's on my desktop the file is "cricket_mode_switch.tar.gz"
<isiah> good
<isiah> now in your terminal you should be able to go to there and see it
<Jpaez> how so?
<isiah> I am going to tell you commands. Each one I enter yo u enter
<isiah> cd
<isiah> now you are supposed to type cd
<isiah> do you follow?
<Jpaez> yes
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-10
<isiah> actualyl scratch that. Are you using xchat?
<Jpaez> no i'm not i'm currently using a computer that i cannot download anything onto
<isiah> Jpaez: is this text in a different color?
<Jpaez> no
<Jpaez> the name in <> is though
<isiah> dang, ok. when I write "Jpaez:" followed by something I want you to type it in the terminal
<Jpaez> okay
<isiah> Jpaez:cd
<isiah> Jpaez:cd Desktop
<isiah> Jpaez:pwd
<isiah> please copy and and paste what you see
<isiah> so I can see it
<Jpaez> when i did that it now says "~/Desktop$"
<isiah> very good
<isiah> Jpaez:ls
<isiah> please tell me if you can see the name of your file
<Jpaez> yes
<Jpaez> in red it says
<isiah> excellent
<isiah> now, do you know what tar means?
<Jpaez> "cricket _mode_switch.tar.gz"
<Jpaez> yes it's a compressed file
<isiah> good
<isiah> now, in unix we dont have some old program like winzip that uncompresses it for you. instead we use the tar tool
<Jpaez> yes i understand that
<isiah> i am looking at your guide, do you know why you write xzvf?
<Jpaez> no i do not
<isiah> ok, 99% of all unix tools follow a basic format
<isiah> tool_name tool_options files_to_be_changed
<isiah> so tar is the tool name, xvcf is the options, and that long cricket file is the file to be changed
<Jpaez> i follow so far
<isiah> tool options are often called flags
<isiah> the same tool can do many actions, just like in windows excel can do a million things
<isiah> ok so the first thing we have to do is uncompress the file
<isiah> Jpaez: tar xzvf Cricket_Mode_Switch.tar.gz
<isiah> you should see a lot of activity going on, if you see anything that says error let me know
<Jpaez> okay....
<isiah> is it done?
<Jpaez> no i typoed -_-
<isiah> if you push the up arrow button on your keyboard it will display the last command. this is useful for typos
<Jpaez> i fixed it
<isiah> did it finish?
<Jpaez> yes i'll type out the text give me 2 mins
<Unit193> (x extract, z gz type file, v verbose, f file to work on)
<isiah> Unit193: admit it you looked that up, no one memorizes that ;)
<Unit193> isiah: That sounds better.
<isiah> you a perl hacker by any chance?
<isiah> got an odd one
<Jpaez> lol i honestly have a book on that, and i understand it till i put it into practice then go "wtf did i do"
<isiah> on what?
<Jpaez> ubuntu -_-
<isiah> oh ok
<Jpaez> ... particularly paranoid person
<Unit193> I personally like J better than z.  I have done some perl regex, but I don't officially know any programming language.
<isiah> could we continue? I live in ny and have a train to catch
<Jpaez> took me 2-3 months of planning till i got this going and yes
<isiah> ok did it finish uncompressing?
<Jpaez> yes
<Jpaez> shows all the files that it showed when i tried this before
<Jpaez> this is where i got stuck
<isiah> ok now when I type tab from now on I want you to push the tab key not type tab in. Got it?
<Jpaez> 1 sec fucked up -_-
<isiah> it should be located above the capslock key
<isiah> what happened?
<Jpaez> tried to type yes here did it on my desktop keyboard -_-
<isiah> dont worry, just hit enter
<isiah> ready to continue?
<Jpaez> it started a process and kept typing "y" continuously
<isiah> close the terminal and open another one
<isiah> its not a big deal
<Jpaez> yes did that
<Jpaez> back to desktop$
<Unit193> Ctrl+c if you do it again.
<isiah> ok do you have a terminal?
<Jpaez> yes
<isiah> Jpaez: cd ~/Desktop
<isiah> Jpaez: ls
<isiah> do you see two entries?
<Jpaez> no "no such file or directory"
<isiah> sigh
<isiah> Jpaez: cd
<isiah> Jpaez: cd De tab
<isiah> remember what i said that tab means push the tab button
<isiah> after you do that hit enter
<Jpaez> pushing tab nothing happens
<Jpaez> okay.....
<Jpaez> it now said
<Jpaez> cd-create-profile cd-fix-profile
<Jpaez> then after it said cd record
<isiah> ok, we will try again
<isiah> Jpaez: cd
<isiah> Jpaez: ls
<isiah> do you see the word "Desktop"?
<Jpaez> yes i do
<isiah> Jpaez: cd Desktop
<Jpaez> keeps saying
<isiah> Jpaez: ls
<Jpaez> for both of thos
<Jpaez> no such file or directory
<isiah> Jpaez: pwd
<isiah> what does it say?
<Jpaez> no such file or directory
<isiah> ....
<Unit193> cd ~/Desktop
<isiah> ok, you are in the Desktop then
<isiah> Jpaez: ls
<isiah> does it show two files?
<Jpaez> okay it shows in red "Cricket_Mode_Switch.tar.gz and in blue "usb_modeswitch-0.9.7
<isiah> good
<isiah> now, when you hit tab the computer is going to try to finish your command for you
<isiah> Jpaez:  cd us tab
<isiah> so type in "cd us"
<isiah> then hit the tab button
<Jpaez> yes i did that
<isiah> it should fill in the file name for you
<isiah> did it fill it in for you?
<Jpaez> now shows...."~/Desktop$ cd usb_modeswitch -0.9.7
<isiah> push enter
<Jpaez> now shows...."~/Desktop$ cd usb_modeswitch -0.9.7/"
<Jpaez> okay
<Jpaez> now at ~/Desktop/usb_modeswitch-0.9.7$
<isiah> yeah
<isiah> Jpaez:  su
<isiah> and type in your root password
<Jpaez> .... i don't believe i have one
<Jpaez> would it be the password for my current computer ?
<Jpaez> profile*
<isiah> I can assure you as a linux engineer, you do
<isiah> try it
<Jpaez> okay it's in
<isiah> did you hit enter?
<Jpaez> okay....
<isiah> do you see the word "root" on your screen now?
<Jpaez> no
<Jpaez> bash !@5:event not found
<isiah> did it tell you that the password was wrong?
<Jpaez> bash !@5:event not found is what it put it now is at the same thing it was at before
<isiah> ....
<isiah> let's try this again
<isiah> Jpaez: sudo make install
<Jpaez> okay
<isiah> type in your password
<Jpaez> hit enter right?
<isiah> yes
<Jpaez> same thing event not found
<isiah> *bangs head on lab bench
<Unit193> You have build-essential and libusb-dev?
<isiah> how can he not be able to sudo?
<isiah> its so basic, no way that should be broken
<Jpaez> okay it's asking me for my password and when i type it in it doesn't show anything happening
<Unit193> You had him su, no?
<isiah> really you dont see "root" anywhere?
<isiah> yeah
<isiah> Jpaez:whoami
<Jpaez> okay i typed anyway and it worked this time
<isiah> pleae tell me what it says
<Jpaez> right now it showed
<isiah> you see root on your screen?
<Jpaez> "mkdir -p /usr/sbin" install ./usb_modeswitch /usr/sbin" 'mkdir -p /etc" "install ./usb_modeswitch.con /etc"
<Jpaez> "mkdir -p /usr/sbin" install ./usb_modeswitch /usr/sbin" 'mkdir -p /etc" "install ./usb_modeswitch.conf /etc"
<isiah> alrighty
<isiah> we can try it again
<isiah> Jpaez:whoami
<isiah> it shouldnt be saying a lot
<Jpaez> no it just says my profile name
<isiah> when I type that in on my computer it says "isiah"
<isiah> good
<isiah> Jpaez:su-
<isiah> that is with a minus sign
<Jpaez> okay
<isiah> type in your password and hit enter
<isiah> and then
<isiah> Jpaez:whoami
<Jpaez> fuck...
<Jpaez> it's my password
<Jpaez> it's numbers, symbols and letters whenever i use the symbols it messes up
<isiah> *points gun at his own head
<Unit193> Though, please try to keep this channel family friendly.
<wilee-nilee> swearing and suicidal comments wonderful.
<isiah> okay dokay, I am going to need you to logout and login as root
<Jpaez> how do i go about that ?
<isiah> okay, okay less melodrama from me
<Unit193> !info usb-modeswitch-data
<ubot93> usb-modeswitch-data (source: usb-modeswitch-data): mode switching data for usb-modeswitch. In component main, is extra. Version 20120815-2 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 207 kB
<Unit193> Which may actually be installed already.
<isiah> in the top right corner of your screen you should see your name, click it, then click "quit" then you will be returned to a login screen you start with at this point slecte root and type in your password
<isiah> and actuatlly, its time for me to catch the train home
<isiah> good night all
<Jpaez> okay it doesn't show me "root"
<Jpaez> it just has my profile...
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146110&page=25&p=10599404#post10599404 indicates you should install usb-modeswitch-data.
<Jpaez> unit193 i believe that is where i was, but i'm lost now.... they told me to go into "root" but i don't believe i have acess to it
<Jpaez> access*
<r4y> Hello all
<r4y> I just got a motherboard from ebay that is the same motherboard I had before that had problems
<r4y> I installed flash 11.2 and flash videos work because the graphics card on this motherboard can use 3d unlike the other motherboard I was using
<holstein> r4y: congrats
<r4y> sorry I will be back
<r4y> Sorry about that and sorry about before. I feel pretty stupid about before the other day.
<holstein> r4y: ?
<r4y> Ubuntu gnome to unity and my not wanting to change, but I get it
<r4y> Everything I like works on Ubuntu 10.04 for now and who knows what direction I will go with Linux in the future
<holstein> i think 10.04 is EOL
<holstein> !10.04
<ubot93> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<holstein> yup.. yesterday
<r4y> I know I am not suppose to ask questions about Ubuntu, O great that answer a question I had
<holstein> r4y: i dont mind.. ask what you want
<r4y> I thought it ended April last month
<r4y> and
<r4y> there was 4 updates for java this month so
<holstein> its just that 10.04 is not "officially supported".. thus OT here, but there is an OT channel
<holstein> r4y: supported ended yesterday.. java might be coming from a PPA
<r4y> I wasn't sure they were safe
<holstein> r4y: not updating java is not safe
<holstein> r4y: i would be aware of where the upgrades are coming from
<r4y> OK, great I should make note of that
<r4y> That's what I was thinking
<r4y> Unsupported channel?, ubuntu-offtopic or?
<holstein> !ot
<ubot93> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> r4y: what i am reffering to is #ubuntu-beginners-team ..that is our OT channel
<r4y> OK,I didn't know that
<holstein> r4y: from the /topic - "Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team"
<r4y> I thought the ubuntu channel wasn't for unsupported
<r4y> O O
<r4y> sorry I didn't read everything you said
<holstein> r4y: ubuntu 10.04 is *not* officially supported.. so you go to an OT channel.. the one the bot mentioned, or the one from the topic
<holstein> but, i'll tell you what the deal is with 10.04.. you are on your own.. thats it.. no big deal really..
<r4y> It's cool, I understand that
<holstein> i usually use, and suggest xfce to folks wanting the old gnome2 look/feel
<holstein> for me, there is no comparison between xubuntu 13.04 and ubuntu 10.04.. i would choose xubuntu 13.04
<r4y> 13 is out, I didn't try version 12 for much time
<r4y> I didn't know 13 was out
<r4y> Arg, I have a problem unrelated
<r4y> this graphics card's fan is making a lot of noise
<r4y> I need to get a new fan I think and it's my fault for it being so loud
<holstein> r4y: the releases for ubuntu work like this (at least for the past releases and for now)
<holstein> r4y: every april and october, an ubuntu is released
<r4y> I know, that's why it's 04 and 10 which stands for the month
<holstein> in april of 2013 13.04 is released... april is the .04.. 2013 is the 13
<r4y> I recently learned that
<holstein> r4y: ok
<r4y> Well, I am not sure I want to run this computer anymore then I have to considering how loud the fan is, not because I can't stand the noise but because I am afraid of it causing problems
<r4y> thank you for being so kind and I am sorry about everything before. Life has been pretty stressful but at least I know I have it way better then others out there.
<holstein> r4y: no worries
<holstein> r4y: i would try 13.04 live.. could be driver support
<holstein> also, look at the fans and make sure they are working.. fans are cheap... and thermal paste
<r4y> I remember when you helped me get my lightsnake usb thing u ma jug thing working
<holstein> i like to plan for failure personally.. i have machines that are well backed up, and easily replacable
<r4y> it helped me understand things better
<holstein> r4y: cheers!
<r4y> I can't help but wonder if my other cpu works, what's cool is this motherbaord came with a cpu, cpu fan and 1 gig of ram
<r4y> Your right, I need to think way farther ahead, I tried but I am still not used to the ins and outs of computers but I am getting there
<r4y> I mean I am getting closer the simple things
<holstein> get *any* computer.. and play with it
<holstein> i think its better to have a stable machine.. dont mess with that one at all.. keep it backed up.. have another one or other ones to play around with.. also, virtualbox
<r4y> I should, one step at a time
<r4y> I have to go
<holstein> get cheap or free ones
<holstein> i have a stack of free ones
<r4y> good idea
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> I found a coool app called pSensors. It shows the temperature of your cpu and gpu as well as the speed at which the fan runs. Displays it in a max/min format as well as a graph showing data over time
<duanedesign> not sure if that has anything to do with your issue...I cam in at the end :)
<r4y> o/
<r4y> Ha duan
<r4y> Ya, the problem I have is the graphics card fan is making noise which is my fault
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> hate noisy fans
<r4y> I tried cleaning, ha ha, I should have done it the right way and it was too delicate for how I was cleaning
<holstein> i would probably just take it off and risk it.. or replace it
<holstein> but, i have free/cheap graphics cards and fans
<r4y> I don't have a place to spray air and I have been shown how, I bought this air bottle but was afraid to use it
<r4y> I have been shown how to use it properly I meant
<holstein> r4y: its air
<r4y> I have not been I meant
<holstein> r4y: you just spray it.. you literally cant break anything with it.. its air.. you'll only clean something else
<r4y> I think how ever this is made not for the inner parts
<holstein> r4y: it is..
<r4y> I am looking at it now
<r4y> fellows air duster
<holstein> r4y: its just air.. you will only clean something else
<r4y> still checking it out
<holstein> check out what you like.. you can spray air anywhere in that machine..
<r4y> it says
<holstein> r4y: im saying.. you can spray that where you like
<r4y> "however this product can be ignited
<holstein> r4y: turn the machine off, and unplug it.. though, you wont "ignite" it
<r4y> How long do I wait?
<holstein> r4y: for what?
<r4y> To spray and wait till I can turn the computer back on
<holstein> r4y: whenever you like
<holstein> r4y: im just saying, if youa re afraid of it "igniting", turn the machine off
<holstein> r4y: its air
<holstein> r4y: its not doing anything to your machine you need to wait on.. its just air.. just more air and faster
<holstein> r4y: its nothing special.. the combustibles are the propellents
<r4y> I figured that by it saying it can be ignited that it perhaps was more then air, there is no ingredient list, lol
<holstein> r4y: its air, and a propellent
<r4y> OK OK
<holstein> r4y: ?
<holstein> r4y: no caps please... its air.. no need to worry about it. spray it where ever you like
<r4y> sorry I thought ok was supposed to capped, I usually cap them and I am not the type to make my words louder like some people who want to offend other by doing so
<r4y> I mean by capping
<holstein> r4y: no worries.. just take that air can and spray the components.. it should take a few seconds to nock the dust out
<holstein> r4y: spray anywhere you can reach in there with it
<r4y> Thank you, I was too afraid to use this, the reason was it says itcan be used on all these things such as keyboards, desk, phones but no mention of internal computer parts
<r4y> I just looked up propellent for the fun of it
<r4y> TY all for the help. I might want to get a fan for this graphics card, but using this when I need it will be great.I don't know if it fix this fan as I really think I messed it up beyond the repairing skills
<r4y> my repairing skills, I have got to go, also so for the mis-spelling, I am really sleepy
<r4y> You have all been great help to me
<holstein> get a new graphics card. they are cheap.. i literally have a stack i would give you several if you were nearby
<Unit193> ...Too bad I'm not either. :P
<holstein> r4y: dont waste too much time on broken things, if you are having issues with them.. things are literally free/cheap these days
<r4y> Well, I like this one, I use the s-video on it
<holstein> r4y: AFAIK, all the ones in my stack have svideo out
<r4y> I will keep that in mind, maybe we can make a deal someday but I am not sure for now, ty
<holstein> a deal?
<holstein> the deal is, you can have them
<holstein> have.. no deal.. you just take.. but yeah, not for now
<r4y> ok, thank you
<duanedesign> holstein: wow a stack of video cards you should start mining bitcoins
<duanedesign> :P
<holstein> duanedesign: not that kind ;)
<r4y> ty, I should go. Keep in mind I don't expect what you offered in the future and it is kind of you to offer
<holstein> r4y: expect nothing!.. thats a good policy.. but we'll talk. cheers and good evening
<r4y> Nice, thank you and take care holstein and duandesign.
<vipulbuntu> unable to mount images in furuousisomount?
<wilee-nilee> vipulbuntu, You download it from the repos?
<vipulbuntu> how do i knw that from where i have downloaded?
<vipulbuntu> so that i can tell u?
<wilee-nilee> vipulbuntu, I saw it in a tar at launchpad and in synaptic.
<wilee-nilee> vipulbuntu, Did you download it a install or through the software center?
<vipulbuntu> wilee-milee, i have done it through terminal..
<wilee-nilee> vipulbuntu, Can you describe it not mounting an ISO?
<vipulbuntu> i am trying to load the .mdf file but in doing so i am not getting anything
<vipulbuntu> i am mounting thru browse button..
<duanedesign> :P/4
<jeromey> hi
<jeromey> I am having issues on performing a netboot...at some point during the "Installing the base system", the client tries to connect to security.ubuntu.com and seems to stop there even if I have a local mirror...how do I prevent connections outside my network?
<jeromey> can anyone hear me?  I am wondering if IRC is being blocked on my network
<jeromey> please send me a message
<jeromey> someone please send me a message
<jeromey> i guess i am being blocked...ty if you sent me a message
<blazemore> patience is a virtue, young padawan
<blazemore> ;)
<andresantos> Hey! Could anyone help me with my Wi-Fi issue. I just installed the 13.04 alongside with windows 7 on my Acer aspire 4820tg and I can't find my wi-fi. I've been searching all day for solutions and found many with same problem but no solution for myself. My Wi-Fi detected my home wireless when installing ubuntu but it disconnected right away after it. And now after installing I can't find it no matter what I do. I can s
<andresantos> not mine.
<holstein> andresantos: what would i do? i would wire up and apply all upgrades
<holstein> if its working occasionally and on and off like that, its likely a driver issue
<holstein> andresantos: you cant look around for issues with wifi in general.. you need to look for issues in common with other users with the *exact* hardware you have.. otherwise, the information you read is likely not constructive
<andresantos> I've done it. Or I believe I've installed all appropriate drivers. I haven't been able to connect to the wifi not once yet. I was able to find another wi-fi at my friends house and worked fine. And like I said I can see 6 other Wi-Fi's in the house but not mine
<andresantos> I have a broadcom wifi adapter
<holstein> andresantos: believe?
<holstein> andresantos: so, you can connect to *some* wifi, and be conncted without issue?
<andresantos> Yes
<holstein> andresantos: i would stop fooling around with the machine then, since you will likely only make things worse
<holstein> andresantos: i would look at the settings on your AP, and see if you can make them more "friendly"
<andresantos> and I can find many other Wi-Fi's also and I have installed the Broadcom STA driver
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubot93> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<andresantos> holstein: ok thanks! I'll try.
<holstein> there is another wifi driver.. but i would look at the AP
<andresantos> Wi-fi does work with my mobile phone and Windows 7 also, only not with Ubuntu
<holstein> i would also make sure you are looking in the wifi GUI under "more networks"
<holstein> andresantos: sure.. and i understand that.. but it doesnt change the fact that the linux driver is having issues (apparently) with how your AP is configured
<holstein> what would i do? disable encryption on the AP an try and connect.. see that you are using a common wpa setup
<holstein> i have found AP's that my broadcom chip doesnt "like" to connect to
<holstein> what am i going to do? probably just switch out the hardware next time i have the machine apart
<andresantos> Not exactly sure what do you mean with the more networks, tried also connecting to a hidden wi-fi but didn't work
<andresantos> holstein: thanks for your information. I'm gonna try to look at my AP settings if I find something
<holstein> andresantos: what hidden network? is the network hidden or not?
<andresantos> No it's not but I still tried that method just to make sure.
<holstein> what i mean by "more networks" is in the GUI.. there is the list of AP's, and when there are too many to display, you click "more networks" and see more networks
<holstein> there are 2 broadcom driver options (assuming the open firmware doesnt support your device, in which case there would be 3)
<andresantos> Ok, there's just 6 Wi-Fi's and I believe that's it. Can't see  "more networks"
<holstein> andresantos: then, its not that
<holstein> andresantos: what is it? i have no idea, but you'll need to try several things to troubleshoot
<andresantos> Not sure do I know how to change the broadcom driver but I can try reading the link you pasted
<holstein> andresantos: then start with what you do understand.. mess with the config on the AP
<holstein> temporarily disable encryption.. see that the settings are broad enough to include your device
<holstein> if the AP is N only, and you have a G card.. for example
<holstein> OR, if the driver is only G for some reason
<andresantos> I'm in the AP settings now, at the moment not sure what to try to change though
<holstein> assume nothing, and test everything, and let broadcom know you are having a challenging time with their hardware in the operating system
<holstein> andresantos: chage literally everything
<holstein> andresantos: i would back it up as-is
<holstein> then, i would disable encryption.. i would broaden it to include B,G & N
<holstein> i would do literallly anything and everything til i see it from linux
<andresantos> Encryption: TKIP/AES
<holstein> is that the issue? i have no idea, but i would around 6 minutes from now after having tried different settings
<holstein> andresantos: sure.. so try another one.. try *no* encrption. temporarily
<andresantos> OK, well the settings up at the moment are default so if I mess something up it's no problem getting it back to default
<holstein> andresantos: backup the config of the AP, then you can revert easily
<andresantos> Also I'm wondering could it be the Channel?
<holstein> andresantos: it could be literally anything
<holstein> user error. .config on the machine.. the AP.. the driver. the router
<holstein> andresantos: assume its *all* of these.. and rule them out one by one
<holstein> is it encryption? i dont know.. let me disable *all* encryption and test.. is it working with encryption disabled? if yes then its likely the encryption
<holstein> if not, then move on to another variable
<holstein> also, let broadcom know when you figure it out
<holstein> also, wiring up to the internet or connecting somewhere else and upgrading can help as well
<andresantos> OK, so I changed the channel and took off WPA compatible and after it I was able to find the connection and connect to it
<andresantos> but it didnt work the internet anymore
<andresantos> Oh and now it started working
<andresantos> now I'm connected with my wi-fi
<andresantos> so it was the channel I changed, nothing else
<andresantos> holstein: thanks a lot for your help, it has given me a headache today
<holstein> anymore?
<holstein> away
<holstein> andresantos: from what i read, it *never* "worked the internet", correct?
<holstein> andresantos: anyways.. you got it now, and changing the channel is easy
<andresantos> The Wi-Fi is working now like it should. My broadcom driver couldn't detect the channel my AP was using. It never worked with my own AP but the wi-fi did work at my friends place.
<holstein> andresantos: i have an app on my android phone that analyzes the channels in the area
<holstein> andresantos: you are assuming the driver is the issue
<holstein> andresantos: it could be that the channel was already in use, and something with the hardware didnt "like" that channel being crowded
<holstein> andresantos: dont assume its the driver issue, though it likely is
<andresantos> holstein: well if my phone and also the windows 7 was able to connect to that channel, then I'm assuming that it's the Ubuntu driver where the issue is
<holstein> andresantos: it could be, and likely is..
<andresantos> But yes, can't be sure
<holstein> andresantos: eitherway, being on a less crowded channel is a win
<holstein> cheers!
<andresantos> holstein: haha, cheers!
<andresantos> holstein: and thanks a lot for your help
<andresantos> I do have another small problem also with my brightness keys, FN+left/right. But I guess I'm gonna search the internet first before asking here.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-11
<denelius> a question re display mangers ubuntu 12.04 - how to check which display manager is installed? i think i have both installed but lightdm is default, which I am happy with - do i need to un-install gdm? and pointers much appreciated
<r4y> I just came here to tell holstein and duanedesign that it wasn't my graphics card's fan that was making noise, it was wires hanging over that the cpu fan was hitting. The only sollution I could think a the moment was to tape them to the box that the power supply was in. I know I was the one who thought it was the graphics card's fan, but I thought why not tell you guys anyways
<r4y> flood, sorry
<r4y> I need to come up and or find a better sollution though
<r4y> So zip ties it is, I have to go
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-12
<catnip2> anyone willing to help out with a compiz problem? it would be much appreciated. :P
<yeehi>  is an Intel Atom i386 architecture, as far as deciding which GNU/Linux ISO to use?
<shaktimaan> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<shaktimaan> has anyone experience with ubuntu-zfs?
<Unit193> I don't.
<holstein> its just available for linux AFAIK
<holstein> what i have herad of is using freeNAS or some other bsd with zfs on the back and linux/ubuntu on the fron
<holstein> front*
<holstein> the only thing i have heard is "dont use linux zfs in production"
<shaktimaan> i installed it, but now have problems with the ACL Implementation, which is probably not fully implemented
<holstein> shaktimaan: i would expect *many* problems.. and no official support
<Unit193> Right, Linux and ZFS don't have compatible licenses, so not going to work well.
<shaktimaan> it works well an is supposed to stable BUT i have problems with setting aclmode=passthrough which is probably not implemented in the linux port
<holstein> shaktimaan: i actually think it is still *not* supposed to be stable
<holstein> probably depends on what you need, and it seems you need something that is not there
<shaktimaan> thanks anyway
